# Poor Responders: Part 113



## Skybreeze

*New home ladies
Happy chatting
*             ​


----------



## Little Me




----------



## H&amp;P




----------



## almond

Hi all, just saying hello really   , don't have much to say at the moment
xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

almond said:


> Hi all, just saying hello really  , don't have much to say at the moment
> xxx


  you said more than LM & I  , stick with us hun, we are here for you


----------



## almond

Hi Driver, I didn't quite manage your smileys though   
x


----------



## katie lou




----------



## Little Me

Hi Almond- hey, you should know by now that I never have anything much to say....... other than a load of old sh!te    
       lots of love

yo AM


----------



## H&amp;P

Little Me said:


> Hi Almond- hey, you should know by now that I never have anything much to say....... other than a load of old sh!te


yeah but lovely sh*te al the same  yo right back at ya


----------



## Züri

bookmarking


hugs Almond x


----------



## Ginger Baby

Just doing a quick book mark, thats if you will still have me.  Still really worried about upsetting people.  Like tell me to bugger off if you want.

Anyway got my period at the weekend so quite upset about that cos I think I was hoping I might magically be pregnant again but no.

Rang hospital this morning and I am waiting for hospital to ring me back.  Just rang them again now and they are checking my file and are going to ring me back this afternoon.  Scared cos don't know if I am ready to start another cycle cos it will be our last one for a while.  Last NHS funded one.  Frightened it won't work, not sure if I am emotionally strong enough for that outcome.  My heart says wait a while but my head says just get on with it cos after M/c your are more fertile so this will be my best chance.  Like hospital might make me wait so maybe the decision will be out of my hands anyway.

Shortie Thanks again for replying to my e-mail.  Hope you are going to post on here soon.
Sorry no personals, cos this is just a quick bookmark.

Take Care

Ginger Baby


----------



## fishface

Happy new week ladies   

Swinny, hi hun, long time no speak, sorry to hear your dad was poorly, hope he makes a speedy recovery. Fab news about Cyprus in October for t/x, good luck   

Louise, nice to meet you   

Tracey, thanks for the link hun, will drop in this afternoon, good news that Jo Mac is back on the t/x trail too   

Laura, mags ordered, looking forward to the read, and seeing your article of course   

Driver, thanks for the RED info too, haven't managed to read it yet, although it kept DH occupied for an hour yesterday, it wasn't just the article he read   

SoBroody, good tip about the VitD, i find it difficult to take vitamins, they don't agree with me   , i didn't last on DHEA long either! Will try the VitD, i'm only currently taking the Pregnacare Conception.

Almond,   

LM, hiya hun   

Ginger, go for it hun, at least you're not paying    we were lucky enough to have the one NHS go (our trust only offer the 1, bl***y stingy gits), like you say now could be your best shot   

Katie lou, i can understand where you are at at the moment, i'm in such a dilemma as to what to do next, try again with OE moving to the Lister, go onto DE, eek. It doesn't help us where we live either, all of the good clinics are in London and that's travelling for us, may not be far, but makes everything more scary and keeps making me delay making a decision! I got details for Care Health on friday, but not sure whether to go in and have an overhaul appointment, or whether it will be a waste of money, considering i had a laparoscopy before we had t/x and i know a bit about the state of my 'lady' areas already    I wish someone could just make the decision for me!

Just been baby shopping, a friend had a baby girl sunday morning, she's called her Quinn, her DH is irish and their 2 yr old is called Malachy, so cute!

Right - my lunchbreak was over long ago, back to work


----------



## Ourturn

just marking, love to everyone


----------



## beachgirl

Just bookmarking as at work at the moment  x


----------



## Little Me

Hi Fishy, Anna GB, Beachy


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Hello all    Just marking so I don't get out of touch!! Much love and hugs all round      


Almond angel - big kisses blowing on the breeze from West to North    


Shorts - love ya xx


Not much to report other than 2 pregnancy announcements in as many days. One is twins! All second pregnancies. Sad thing is I just feel apathetic, its almost as though I don't see myself as a normal person anymore. When I hear the news I just say to myself "of course, of course they would be pregnant again, thats what other people do". I pretend it doesn't hurt but I have been feeling flat so I guess it does. I was impressed with my dramatic response to one of these announcements, (B sent me an email) to which i responded "I do not need a pregnancy to define me like some people do, having a child will neither make me nor break me. It will complete me" - talk about melodramatic!! 


Anyway chins up gorgeous gals xxxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Oclet Club Just want to send you some     

Ginger Baby


----------



## Little Me

Yo Alls   
  
All these 3D's eh, well, I was all set to go to see a 3D with new baby on Sat night with a little gift for her .......but I cried off    ...mainly cos Jason wasn't feeling great BUT I was glad not to go.


----------



## Rural Chick

Afternoon lovely ladies   

I will try to be better poster on this one but feel guilty when I don't do proper persos - and my memory isn't what it used to be   .

We are all well and try to update piccies every week on **.

Fishy - great to see you back although not, IYSWIM   

Love and          to the best ladies in the world.

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## T0PCAT

marking


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Hello RC!! Your bubba is absolutely beautiful!!! Don't feel guilty about perso's not everyone can do them all of the time. I have been rubbish for months but hopefully people forgive me!!  

Girls - you are not going to believe it, just had announcement number 3!!!! Feeling ever so slightly tearful now but going to be fine yes I am, I am strong, I can do it, pep talk pep talk, count to 10, BOO HOOOOOOOOO


----------



## almond

Oh F OC, I'm so sorry for announcement no. 3 (and bloody no. 1 and no.2). I know EXACTLY what you mean:



Ocelot Cub said:


> Sad thing is I just feel apathetic, its almost as though I don't see myself as a normal person anymore. When I hear the news I just say to myself "of course, of course they would be pregnant again, thats what other people do". I pretend it doesn't hurt but I have been feeling flat so I guess it does.


It really bloody hurts and there are no words to make it all ok, all we can do is keep on going, be very glad we have each other and hope and believe that in time we get to make our annoucement too 

xxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

RC Nice to hear from you

Ocelot.  Deep Breaths girl.  Just hang on til the end of the day and then you can have a little     .  It does you no good to keep things in.

Ginger Baby


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Almond & Ginger Baby - thank you - its nothing really - all in a days work really and nothing like you have been through - I am sorry to moan really, I was okay after No.1 and then just about okay after No. 2 but 3 in so few days is more than I can take. I don't really mind that these other people are doing this, I can distance myself from them but it makes me think so much more about us and what the hell we are doing. I need to get on with DE but we had planned to try and buy a flat first, after years of saving we finally have our huge bloody deposit and there is nothing on the market, nothing, very frustrating and our flat is mouldy, rented and tiny and I don't think it would be good to bring a baby into the world in these circumstances (maybe this attitude that got me into this mess, wait find good man, pay of debt, establish career, have baby - or not), we have no security and could be given 2 months notice to leave at any time. But then I think sh!t time continues to move on and I am wasting opportunities, should I just go and a DE cycle in the next couple of months.......arghghghgghghghgghghghghgh!! 


A xxxxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Ocelot Its not nothing.  We all have our worries and stresses.  DE is a big decision.  You need time to make the right choice.    

And its bloody hard when everyone seems to get pregant at the drop of a hat !!!!

I am stressing at the moment cos bloody clinic has not rang me back.  Thought they shut at 16.00 so rang them back and was told they are open til 17.30 on Monday so someone will ring me back before then.

Ginger Baby


----------



## fishface

Ocelot - with you hun, we have delivery upon delivery going on at the moment too, and they are really close friends. We are now getting PG announcements too and waiting for others that we know are, but are waiting for their 12 weeks - bit obvious when the drinking stops   

Last week was my cousin, family is always harder too, as you know you should be even more pleased for them, its all slotted into place so easily for them, wedding last year, baby now on the way, why of why couldn't we have the normal route as well   

All we can do is not give up, easier said than done though eh   

RC - hiya hun, pic is georgeous hun


----------



## almond

Ocelot Cub said:


> Almond & Ginger Baby - thank you - its nothing really - all in a days work really and nothing like you have been through
> A xxxxx


OC - I disagree. I don't think I have been through more than you, not at all. Yes it is absolutely horrible to have a mc, but it is also absolutely horrible not to get pg at all. I've felt very angry at times that our fertile society seems to recognise mc as a loss and not the horror of IF. I feel very lucky that I got pg, and I will never regret it despite all the physical and emotional fall-out.

But that is just me of course, and I am not trying to minimise miscarriage in any way because it is a truly awful experience. Also, I haven't suffered the horror of multiple mc's, and my heart goes out to anyone who has because I don't think I could go through this again.

I wish I had some answers and could wave a wand for you. But you'll know, I believe, as we all do, when the right time comes for the next step  
xxx


----------



## Little Me




----------



## Rural Chick

Almond, GB, Ocelot and Fishy       .

It will happen for you too - and when you have your LO by whatever means, you will love and treasure them so much and the pain then will begin to fade.


----------



## Ourturn

OC - What's going on? I have had 3 pg announcement v recently too! Well actually one was a birth announcement, didn't even know she was pg! Have yet to e-mail to congratulate her. Its not nothing, its bloody painful, I actually think its like physical pain (right in the gut) 
IF is IF whether or not you have managed to get pg or not, it blinkin well hurts. When I called myself infertilethis we, dh said 'you're not infertile'...well of course I am, 4.5 years ttc, more mc's than I want to mention and no baby to show for it. Bless him I think he's in denial. 
Anyhow if we can't winge about normals getting pg here, where else can we? 

x


----------



## H&amp;P

sobroody1 said:


> Anyhow if we can't winge about normals getting pg here, where else can we?


here, here  , still think we need to invest in that PR villa in the South of France (or anywhere except UK) where we can all go and soak up the sun and play with the PR babies.

OC - FWIW if I were in your shoes (and I know I'm not  ) I wouldn't be waiting forever to do another TX just because of the flat situation (but only if you have 100% decided on the DE route no rushing into that one), I know we all make big plans and like things to come in a certain order but at some stage I think I have just said F*ck it and will take whatever comes in whatever order it arrives I am fed up of putting things on hold. But as I said that's me and you may feel totally different at this time, go with your gut feel hun. 

RC - Your LO is coming on so quickly  , she is an absolute stunner.


----------



## T0PCAT

Sorry ladies its a me me post 

haven't been sleeping well the last few days, nervous about seeing Dr G and scared we will have to delay our FET.  i knew we had a battle already getting pregnant but the immunes has knocked me for six, what if we go thru all of this again only to get BFN.  I don't think I can face much more disspointment.  Also I am really not enjoying work at the moment, it is really stressing me out.  I feel like going to see the GP to get signed off.....sorry for the whinge had to get it off my chest.


----------



## purple72

Big hugs to all you ladies at the moment seems like such pain and heartache which is So Very Unfair!


----------



## popsi

just marking and feel i want to give you a big        

shorts....please come back honey xx


----------



## Kittycat104

Heaps - your holiday sounds lovely and relaxing - glad you enjoyed it.

Fishy and Katie Lou - I have been there with not knowing what to do next for the best. If only we knew what would work and then we could just do it! KL - I had my first consult with Dr Wren - happy to tell you all about it on Wednesday.

OC and ASB - I can't stand pregnancy/birth announcements but do like winging about fertiles on here. Its the only place I can do it - anyone else would think I was mad, bitter or both. Plucked up courage on Saturday to see one of my pg friends - usually I like to distance myself from pregnants but she is one of my close friends and I have avoided her already for 4 months. It wasn't too bad - her bump was concealed by the table so I almost managed to just think she had put on weight.

RC - Love keeping up with little E on ** - keep the photos coming.

Almond - hope you are doing OK in the circumstances. Have been thinking of you. Are you coming Wednesday?

Zahida - sorry you aren't feeling so great. I know it can just feel like one hurdle after another - 

London girls - I have booked Strada at Market Place for 7pm on Wednesday. Can you just confirm that you are coming? Booked table for 6 but more the merrier. Link below:

http://www.strada.co.uk/locations#Market-Place

AFM - TMI alert coming up - have been having brown spotting for a few days now (its day 13 today) and today it was quite a bit also with pain in my lower back and what feels like right ovary area. Not sure why and whether they are linked. Anyone had this in the month after a failed IVF. Don't remember it from previous txs.

Louise xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## T0PCAT

Louise - thanks for booking the table.  Not had the symptoms you are describing, maybe someone else can shed some light.  

Feeling better after reading the inspirational tales in Dr Beers book.  Hoping to get a better nights sleep tonight.

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## LV.

Bookmarking 


Big snogs to all


xxx


----------



## Züri

Lots of hugs girls, I really think there has been a baby boom which is just not nice for us girls, i seem to see pregnant women everywhere and thought maybe its just me because i notice them more now but others who are not pregnant have said the same. I remember OC having 3 preg announcements in as many days last year and I felt so sad, angry, upset, bitter you name it, i just wanted to f'ing scream. Even now I still feel irritated at how easy others fall pregnant, not that i'd wish what we have been through on anyone but it bloody hurts still just the ease at which they have gotten pregnant, the age mostly bothers me now, I am envious they got pregnant when they WANTED to get pregnant. I was 31 when we started trying, expected to be done and dusted on the second before i hit 36, here i am 36, which i know is not old but it was not in my plan to be 5 years behind my original plan! I know this all sounds silly and unreasonable now I am pregnant but I can say that the hurt of the past 5 years is not erased just because i am now pregnant


Thinking of you all and I hope the above comment doesn't irritate any of you, just wanted to say really that i am still with you all 100% and know and understand how you are feeling, I feel your disappointments too, ironically more so now because deep down i feel a tremor of guilt when the bad news hits and a feeling of 'why me and not them' 


Lots of hugs xxxx


----------



## katie lou

Louise, 

I am coming Wednesday.

Katie x


----------



## mag108

bookmarking


----------



## AoC

Hey lovelies!!!    

Ocelot - hugs to you!  I was on a course with a heavily pregnant colleague on Friday - was doing fine until the instructor asked us to reflect on the last twelve months in terms of good times and bad.  Yikes, that bit deep.  I was fine, but didn't much enjoy the reflection.  Many more hugs for your shower of announcements.  There's a terrible moment when you wonder whether life is taking the p!ss, isn't there?

Hang on in there on the flat - I'm sure something will suddenly come up and it will be PERFECT for you!  I can see Driver's point, too.  One day when I was really freaking out about the cost of having a baby, I had a revelation moment when I realised that, actually, a drawer taken out of a chest of drawers, lined, and mattressed would make a perfectly adequate cot.  LOL!  I don't mean to say I'm planning to let my kids sleep in redundant furniture (ROFL!) but it brought it home to me that so many things we think of as essential for a baby are luxuries.  Bring us our babies, and we will do the rest, whatever our circumstances.

Bless you, almond.

Heaps, I'm glad you had a lovely hol - I think the Llangollen is somehow a magical and healing place.    I won't say I'm sorry you had a meltdown, because it sounds like it was something you needed to do, with loving support, in a good, safe, 'other' place.  Hugs.  

Zahida, I hope the GP was sympathetic - I'm sorry the pressure's getting to you and hope you feel much better soon!  Hugs.

Shorts - I'm missing you, hon!

Louise, I've not had those symptoms, sorry!

I can completely understand the hurt of the past years not just being switched off, Zuri - it's something you've been through and is part of you.  I'm impressed you can see it and acknowledge it - kudos to you!

*waving to everyone*

Found an article in the papers that our LA is desperately trying to recruit adopters who will take siblings - they have two sets of twins under 1 year old they need to house, and other groups of siblings under 4.  Blimey.  They'll fast track you if you'll take siblings, but I don't know if we can a) cope or b) afford it.  Nail biting.  Info evening is on Weds.  :-/


----------



## almond

Morning all, quiet on here this morning, morning AOC   

Zuri - I felt exactly the same in the brief time that I was pg. I don't think it is silly and unreasonable, quite the opposite. Thank you for your honesty and sticking around   

Zahida - it really is a blow to be given the news about immunes    The only way I've dealt with that is to take it one thing at a time. What feels like an insurmountable mountain actually is manageable if you take it piece by piece. Happy to chat about immune treatment any time, I was treated on my 2nd and 3rd cycles

Louise - no idea what is causing your spotting as that hasn't happened to me, but my hormones have been totally screwed up following IVF cycles. Is there any follow up with your clinic?

AOC - wow, that's amazing re your LA. I think I need to move    You're absolutely right about bring us our babies, and we'll do the rest. I hope the information evening tomorrow brings some reassurance about finance, and other things. Can't wait to hear how you get on.

As for me, still in pain 11 days after erpc. Mainly on left side, and in back and down my left leg. Went back to EPU on Fri (nice) and there are cysts on my ovaries left over from corpus luteum, not sure if it is that or if they have just aggravated my endo (I've got adhesions on the left side from surgery). Whatever, it's horrible. Feel a bit of a physical wreck. Still off work, and feeling very bad about it, but my GP has strongly recommended I take another week off   

Which means, I'm not sure if I'm going to make it tomorrow    I need an FF meet like never before, but I'm going to have to see how I'm feeling    

Louise - does that cause probs with the restaurant?
xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

just a quick bookmark, will read back later.  I am off to a 'planning' meeting at CRM.  All they do really is make you sign loads of forms and remind you to get yet another HIV, HEP etc test as they only seem to be valid for about 5 minutes!

OC.  Can you make a get together tomorrow night.  Zahida is kindly organising (I think ?)  Strada somewhere central.  Haven't seen you for ages and it soudns like you need a few glasses of wine!


----------



## AoC

Almond, I'm so sorry you're in such a bad way.  Prioritise yourself, and make sure you get the rest - in mind and body - that you need.  Many hugs.


----------



## almond

Thanks AOC. It's quite hard though, resting, isn't it? I feel bad about not being at work 

Just found this from a random (non resting / avoidance tactic) wander onto another thread - I think it's amazing ("A letter to our embryos")
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2008/may/24/familyandrelationships3
x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## T0PCAT

Tracey, OC – Louise has booked the table I am sure it will be no bother to add another person.  Tracey when is your appt at CRM?
Almond – thanks for your kind words.
We saw Dr G – the first thing he said was that the results indicated nothing serious was going on.  I really appreciated him being so straight from the off and my stress levels dropped immediately.  
He said the elevated CD3 were nothing to worry about as the other CD levels were fine.  He suggested an IL drip prior to egg collection if we had OE treatment would be a good idea.  He also said the DQ alpha matches were not an issue as NK levels were good.  I will also need Humira to bring down my TH1:TH2 levels prior to ET.  He also asked me again if I had ever been pregnant because it was either the LAD result or the TH1:Th2 (I forget which one) results indicated that I had been and possibly it had been a very early miscarriage.  My mycoplasma was +ve and the hidden C result isn’t back yet.  Dr G has prescribed us both a course of antibiotics in the meantime for the mycoplasma infection  and he is chasing the Hidden C results.  
We have decided to postpone the FET in November for now until any infections and immunes have been sorted out.  DH wants to try Humira for a few months, try to conceive naturally or go for OE ivf early next year.  I admit I am tempted – I still believe DE is the way forward but DH wants one last go with my eggs with immune meds.  He feels really strongly about this so have decided to have one more go with my OE, so will be on Humira + clexane after the AntiBs for 3-4 months before embarking on another IVF cycle.  Our frosties will still be there waiting for us – so will have lost nothing except some time and money….but will be worth it if it all works


----------



## almond

Zahida, I'm really glad your appt went well and you're reassured and have a plan    What a relief
x


----------



## H&amp;P

Zahida - sounds like a good informative and productive meeting with Dr G, I like that you have a good plan for your next steps   

Almond / LV / ASB / GB - Big hugs to you lovely ladies

Almond - I had stumbled on that letter a long time ago and thought it was amazing too   

AOC - wowsers to your LA, really wish DH would consider adoption give me a couple of sibling toddlers and I would be in my element. Hope the info evening goes well on Wednesday and eases your worries.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Not got time to stop but while I have the info....

AnnaSB.  This is what my MC dr says to take in terms of vit D and folic acid from before you try to conceive.  

Vitamin D (400 IU equivalent to 25 mcg of D3) once a day
Folic Acid 0.4mg once a day


----------



## AoC

Almond, I know it's hard.    Can you take up a short-term hobby for  week, that still lets you rest?  I dunno, maybe an in-depth study of the works of Hugh Jackman or Gerard Butler?  Hmm?  Or, 'The Many Six-Packs of Ryan Reynolds and Their Affect on the Female Blood Pressure".

That sounds like a really good appointment, Zahida - congrats!

I know Driver - I just hope these opportunities aren't one-off or rare, becasue I don't feel like we're ready to apply straight away and fast track.  :-/


----------



## almond

AnnaofCumberland said:


> I dunno, maybe an in-depth study of the works of Hugh Jackman or Gerard Butler? Hmm? Or, 'The Many Six-Packs of Ryan Reynolds and Their Affect on the Female Blood Pressure".


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

no time to stop cos I'm f'ing about with my new pc and new office software and it's doing my head in- it's just so different and I'm too impatient to learn so I'm just clickiing everything and moaning when it doesn't give me what I want immediately   

Just wanted to give Almond          

and Z     

AOC    

AM   

Tracey-PM'd you love   

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Just seen this:-






This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Kittycat104

Evening all


AOC - I love your posts.  And really exciting news - for the future, if not quite now - about twins.  Hope the event gives you good news and a way forward


Zahida - we can discuss tomorrow more, but I can see the attraction of trying once with OE with immunes.  


Almond - we would love to see you tomorrow if you can make it.  Will understand if you don't feel up to it physically - its entirely up to you.  In the meantime, rest up and catch up on the delights of daytime TV and Sky plus


Hugs to everyone else.  Just a quickie from me - DH is mithering for the PC - I have been monopolising it a bit!  


See the London girls tomorrow at 7pm - looking forward to it.


Louise x


----------



## Swinny

Evening girls


Well got down to London and had bloods done so follow up is next Tuesday...agghhhh!!! This week will be torture waiting to see if all of the interventions have made any difference to my killer body!!


Ocelot   Hey dudette hope your chins are firmly up like mine are my lovely. It's hard!! A girl that I work with is cheggers with twins and it's getting hard now that she's showing. She sits next to one of my oldest mates (who had twins through IVF) and I try so hard not to listen to them swapping tales but we're in an open plan office so it's equally hard not to overhear everything. I am delighted for her as she's had a rough year or so with 2 mc's but I am finding it difficult. Here's a big   sweets as I think you need it. As for DE, I am with Driver honey, Go with your gut xx 


AnnaOC – How eloquently put my lovely. I totally agree xx Good luck for Wednesday and I really hope that it all goes well at the information evening     


Tracey, Louise & Katie Lou – Have a lovely meet up tomoz. Pity my appointment hadn't been Wednesday as I would have joined you girlies xx


Almond – Hey hun, lovely to see you back on. So sorry that you are suffering my lovely. I hope you are feeling up to going tomoz as I think a groupp PR hug (3d) is definitely in order. Here's a virtual one from Manchester from me   


LV – big snogs back at ya babes   


Zahida – Oh I know those feelings only too well. You are where I was a year ago! Initially I was so overwhelmed by what I saw as the enormity of our problems, but like Almond says, little steps and taking each issue separately and getting a plan organised was how I forged a way through. I remember being (and still am if I let myself be) so damned angry that nobody had picked up on this for us beforehand and that we'd wasted over 17K on IVF which hadn't a hope in hell of working. I have now learned to let all of that go but it was a massively steep learning curve I have to say. I totally get what you're saying about worrying about delaying tx, but for me personally I needed to make sure 100% that everything that needed treatment got it (NK's, Latent C, LAD) before I even considered another tx. Delaying and sorting your immunes will give you the best chance ever. Having delayed for just under a year I now know in my heart of hearts that I have done everything humanly possible to sort myself and if it doesn't work now then it's probably time to draw our line in the sand. Glad your appointment with the G man went well hun and he doesn't envisage too much of a struggle to sort your immunes. PM me your email address and I'll send you a word doc of the immunes info that Agate posted on FF, it's really useful xx


Heaps   Glad your hols were great. As for the meltdown I think sometimes that's a good thing. We all feel like screaming a lot of the time but we hold it all in and put our brave faces on. Melt downs are the bodies way of screaming out loud. A good cry is good for you every now and again. Your DH sounds lovely, Paul never quite knows how to deal with a sobbing Sarah. Sorry you can't do the 25th, we'll miss you xx


Zuri – Lovely to see your ticker sweetheart. Time is flying   


Shortie   


RC     hello sweetie where has that 12 weeks gone!! Can't believe our little girl is already 12 weeks old. Glad to hear that you are both loving parenthood and that all is well xx


Hello Beachy, LM, Mags, Fishy, GB, Laura, and the rest of the gang


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi all  

sorry I haven't been around, just not had the chance as was away for a few days and then V has been poorly (delayed reaction to MMR/mild case of measles rash/fever - bit better today) - have just managed to read back and want to post the list, I know it will be out of date in places though, as have found it difficult to keep up - please let me know any amends. 

Also just wanted to say - think it was Louise asking about Fostimon? - I was prescribed this (and a little bit of Merional) in each of my first 4 ICSIs, at my UK clinic (Herts & Essex) - I was under the impression that it's a drug that has been around for a long time/is one of the old-wave stim drugs and therefore cheaper than (new-wave) Gonal-F. Not sure that it gave me any extra response as I got the following responses 1st - 2 eggs, 2nd - converted to IUI as only one follie, 3rd - 5 eggs, 4th - 3 eggs. The last couple of cycles I was on 600  units of it. Good luck hon, whatever you decide to do next 

Sorry for no more persos, I think of you all every day and am sending lots of love and luck wherever you are with tx 

S xxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

* TEAM PR *   * PR Ladies awaiting next treatment: * * CathB * contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol following new funding, or possibly donor eggs? potential polyp to sort first * Driver 225 * FET - waiting to hear when can go again - (following 3rd ICSI, this time a tandem OE/DE cycle at Jinemed/Dogus, Cyprus - April 2010 -OE 1 egg/DE 12 eggs 1 & 10 fertilised - - 1 OE blast transferred (8 DE blast frozen) - tested negative  ) * IzziLu * 3rd ICSI - due to start June/July 2010 - Jinemed (following 2nd IVF - November 2009 - one egg, not mature  ) * Mag108 * 2nd IVF cycle due to start soon - flying to Athens for LIT first ??/01/10 - (had natural surprise BFP - August 2009 - just before due to start 2nd IVF cycle - Lister - but levels failed to rise/miscarriage  ) * Nixf01 (Paris Nix) * 9th IVF - Barbados - strating d/regging 19/9/10, fly to Barbados 09/10/10(following 8th IVF ARGC with immune tx via Dr Gorgy - March/April 2010 - 9 eggs/3 embies transferred - tested negative 22/04/10  ) * SJC * currently on pill before round 5 following negative 4th cycle - SP - Lister - February 2008 * Swinny * 4th ICSI, this time a tandem OE/DE cycle at Jinemed/Dogus, Cyprus - May 2010 (following natural surprise BFP 14/08/09 - mmc 27/08/09  ) Immunes tests showed v. high NK Cells and v. low LAD results so will need IVIG and LIT, starting in March 2010 * ZahidaE * Starting FET after next AF (following 4th IVF/ICSI, this time with DE (from sister) - NHS DE cycle at Hammersmith - June 2010 - 9 eggs/6 fertilised/1 embryo transferred - tested negative 21/07/10  ) * PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment: * * Louises104 * 3rd IVF - Lister - baseline scan 05/08/10 - EC 17/08/10 - 4 eggs (following 2nd IUI - April 2010 - tested negative 09/05/10/2nd IVF - February 2010 - poor response/converted to IUI - tested negative 18/02/10  ) * Nicki70 * 4th ICSI - Lister - SP - currently stimming - EC ??/??/10 (following 3rd ICSI - LP - February/March '10 - tested negative 10/03/10  ) * Team PR members currently on 2 week wait: * * Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * * Almond * 3rd IVF - SIRM NY - July 2010 - 2 eggs - 1 blast & 1 comp morula transferred 24/07/10 - tested positive 04/08/10 - no heartbeat at scan 31/08/10 (following 2nd IVF - microdose flare - EC 10/08/09 - 7 eggs - zero fertilisation  ) * AnnaofCumberland * 3rd IVF - Gateshead - October 2009 - LP - tested positive 27/11/09 but biochemical  * Beachgirl * 3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  * Coco Ruby * 1st IVF - Lister - LP - 5 eggs/3 fertilised and transferred - tested positive by blood test 29/08/09 - scan 7 wk 1 days - slow heartbeat, grown only 1mm - followed by miscarriage  * Ginger Baby * Natural surprise BFP - June/July 2010 - first scan 15/07/10 showed heartbeat but none detected at 8w scan - waiting to mc  (following 2nd IVF (1st IVF converted to IUI) - May 2010 - 1 egg, failed fertilisation  ) * Inconceivable * 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  * Jameson777 * 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - 12w scan showed heartbeat but sadly miscarried  * Jerseyspuds * Natural surprise BFP July 2010 - first scan showed heartbeat but no heartbeat seen at 10 weeks (following 2nd IVF - with OE - March/April '10 - tested negative 10/03/10  ) * Leola7 * 3rd IVF/ICSI - 4 eggs/2 embryos transferred - tested positive 25/06/10 but low levels - chemical pregnancy (following 2nd IVF - February 2010 - cancelled due to low AFC  ) * Lincs Jax * 9th IVF - 3 eggs/3 fertilised - 2 embies transferred 28/3/10 - tested positive - heartbeat seen at scan 04/05/10 but not at scan 12/05/10 - miscarried at 9w  (following testing with the Beer centre after 8th IVF - June 2009 - biochemical pregnancy) * Malini * 5th IVF - Sher in LV - June 2010 - IL/IVIG - 4 eggs/3 fertilised - 2 blasts transferred - tested 14/07/10 - biochemical pregnancy (following 4th IVF/ICSI - SP - Immunes tested - NK+ in cycle, APAs+ - Sher in LV - January 2010 - 8 eggs/5 mature/4 fertilised - 2 blasts (1 expanding) - tested positive but low HCG levels - hb at 7w scan - no heartbeat at 9w scan - MMC 8w4d  ) * Minttuw * 5th ICSI, this time with DE - CRM - tested positive 30/07/08 - miscarried 08/09/09  * Peewee55 * BFP on 2nd IVF cycle (this time with DE) - January 2010, Dogus Cyprus - miscarried at 18 weeks  (following natural surprise BFP just before starting pill to synchronise for 2nd IVF cycle (this time with DE) - inoperable heart defect identified by tests, termination at 17 weeks, late September 2009  ) * Pesca * BFP on 3rd DIUI (following 1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation) miscarried at week 14 on 21/08/09  * Pinkcarys * 2nd IVF - August 2009 - 3 positive tests but each fainter than the last with bleeding. Early miscarriage confirmed by clinic  * Sheldon * Natural surprise BFP in January 2009 but miscarried in February 2009 (following negative 2nd ICSI cycle - LP - Norway - October 200  


* Sobroody1 (Anna) * Natural surprise BFP in July 2010 but levels failed to rise  (following 3rd IVF - February 2010 - flew to Athens for LIT first - 3 eggs/2 fertilised - tested positive 01/03/10 but biochemical  ) 
[/t]



* Tracymohair * 3rd IVF/ICSI, this time with DE - July 2009 - tested positive 28/07/09 - first scan 18/08/09 - no heartbeat/collapsing sac seen  * Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * * AbbyCarter * 4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  * Alegria * 4th IVF - Feb/Mar '09 @ Jinemed, IVF (SP) - no eggs at EC, ovulated too early!? Still had an IUI on same day as a back-up but tested negative  * Ali27 * 2nd IVF (this time going it alone after relationship ended) - Lister - 1 egg/1 g1 embie - tested negative 24/05/10  * Ally1973 * 3rd IVF - SP - Lister - September 2009 - cancelled due to no response  now hoping for a natural miracle now (with immunes tx?) * Angel555 * 5th IVF - January 2010 - tested negative  * Bankie * 5th IVF - Lister - full immune treatment - November 2009 - tested negative  * BDP (Becca - Ally's sister) * 2nd IVF - April '09 - cancelled due to no response  * Bobbi3 * 1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  - now awaiting IUI December 2009? * Bunjy * 4th IVF - Lister - July 2009 - tested negative  * Calypso-sky * 3rd IVF - May 2010 - EC 25/05/10 - 8 eggs/2 fertilised - failed to grow so no ET  (2nd IVF April 2010 - failed fertilisation  ) * ClaireP * 6th ICSI - Ceram Marbella - March 09 - tested negative  * Dimsum * 4th ICSI - HMC, Qatar - April 2009 - tested negative 23/05/09  * Emmachoc * Second FET following 2nd IVF cycle (1st FET produced son - Hari) - June '09 - tested negative 06/07/09  * Fishface * 2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  * Heaps * Stimulated cycles - May/June 2010 - tested negative  * Jal * 5th ICSI - Lister - February/March 2010 - EC 08/03/10 - 11 follies/10 eggs/6 fertilised - tested negative 23/03/10  * Jan27 (Cheryl) * 2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response  * Jnr * 4th IVF - October 2009 - tested negative  * Jo McMillan * 2nd IVF - recipient of a free OE cycle at the Lister - June 2010 - 2 eggs/1 fertilised - 2 cell embie transferred - tested negative 10/07/10  (following 1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner while on list for DE from CRM when free cycle offered) * Kazzie40 * 4th IVF (this time tandem OE/DE cycle at Dogus, Cyprus - April 2010 - EC 03/04/10 - 11 eggs/10 fertilised (1 OE/9 DE) - PGD then ET - tested negative 17/04/10  (Immunes tested by Dr.Gorgy 08/09: High NK Cells, TNF and MTHFR pos so need Pred, 5mg FA, Clexane, BA, Cyclogest, Intralipids, Humira & IVIg) * Ladyverte * 5th IVF/ICSI - SIRM Las Vegas - July 2010 - 2 eggs/2 fertilised /2 embies transferred - tested negative 09/08/10 (following 4th IVF/ICSI - Jinemed, Turkey - "Cetrotide before menses" protocol - June 2009 - 2 eggs/1 fertilised - tested negative 18/07/09  ) * Latestarter * 5th ICSI, this time tandem cycle with donor eggs - Jinemed/Dogus Cyprus - August 2009 - 1 OE embryo/3 donor egg embryos (+ 4 frosties) - tested negative  - FET (November 09) BFN -  * Lilacbunnikins * 1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  * Lins1982 * Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  * Littleareca * 4th ICSI - October 2009 - tested negative 18/11/09  * Little M * 5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  * LittleMe * 3rd IVF, this time with DE - June 2010, Dogue Cyprus - 14 eggs/10 fertilised - 2 blasts transferred 23/0610 - 8 frosts - tested negative 05/07/10  (following 2nd IVF - Jinemed - April '09 - EC 16/04/09 - 1 egg - failed fertilisation  ) * Merse1 * FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08 * Moth * 1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  * Natasha15 * 3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  Moved to ARGC - immune issues diagnosed * Nova * 3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  now considering adoption * PamLS * 4th ICSI - Lister - 7 eggs/2 mature but didn't fertilise  (3rd ICSI - Lister - April 2009 - 8 eggs, 2 embies transferred - tested positive but early miscarriage at 5 weeks  ) * Pixie75 * 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - May 2009 - microflare protocol - 2 eggs/1 embie transferred - tested negative  * Rachel (Moderator) * Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in April 2009 - tested negative 16/05/09  * Rose39 * 4th ICSI - September 2009 - tested negative  hoping to fit in another tx before Christmas * Rupee100 * 3rd IVF/2nd with ICSI - Hammersmith - September '09 - cancelled due to runaway follicle  * Saffa77 * 2nd cycle - IVF - SP - EC 20/04/09 - no eggs collected, endometrioma found on only ovary  Immune tests - will be on Intralipid, Prednisalone, clexane, gestone, folic acid & aspirin for next cycle in Jan/Feb 2010 * Sa11en (Sonia) * 1st IVF - LP - April/May 2010 - currently stimming - EC 10/05/10 - 1 egg, didn't fertilise  * Sammeee * 3rd IVF - SP - EC 26/1/10 - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 2 transferred - tested negative 08/02/10  * Shelly38 * 4th IVF (this time with ICSI, 2nd full DE cycle) - Reprofit - August 2009 - 2 blasts transferred - tested negative  - now investigating immunes tx * Shortie (Kate) * 3rd IVF, this time with DE - Reprofit - March 2010 - 13 eggs/11 mature/8 fertilised - blastocyst transfer 03/04/10 - tested negative  - 2 frosties * Siheilwli * 4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  - FET January 2010 following Humira * Sweetpea74 * 3rd IVF - June 2010 - surrogacy with cousin - cancelled due to runaway follie/s  (following 2nd IVF surrogacy with cousin - 4 eggs/3 fertilised/1 transferred - tested negative 09/10/09  * Swinz (SarahSwin) * 2nd IVF - SP - December 2008 - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  Currently looking at trying Clomid (which responded well to before) and Menopur mix IVF before moving onto ED in Europe *Terry * 13th IVF - April 2010 - this time natural, with intralipids - 2 eggs/1 embie transferred - tested negative *Trolley * 2nd IVF - March 2010 - SP - 4 eggs/3 fertilised/3 transferred - tested negative 14/04/10  * TracyM * 1st Donor Embryo cycle - Reprofit - March 2009 (following 3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative) tested negative  * Tropifruiti * 3rd ICSI - SP - January 2010 - 2 eggs - 1 fertilised/transferred - tested negative  * Veda * 3rd IVF, this time with ICSI - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - EC 28/01/10 - 14 eggs/8 suitable for ICSI/3 fertilised - tested negative  * Vonnie15 * 3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  * PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on: * * Francie * Good Luck    * Lollipop (Gabrielle) * Good Luck    * PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process: * * Donkey * Just completed the ITAC course to adopt a lovely 7 year old little girl (following 5th IVF with LIT, Intralipids/IVIG, steroids, clexane, aspirin - currently stimming - EC 14/04/10 - 4 eggs - no fertilisation  ) *[br]Linziloo * Approved as adopter -  - now awaiting matching - Good Luck    * Rachel78 * Focusing on adoption following 3rd IVF - SP - February '09 - 3 eggs, 1 fertilised - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  - Good Luck    * Sonia7 * Enquired about Adoption - 27th April 2009 (following 4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - 2 heartbeats found at 6 week scan, but not there at 8 week scan  ) - Good Luck    * Wing Wing * Awaiting adoption home visit - Luxembourg - Spring 2010 (following 3rd IVF - Luxembourg - September 2009 - one poor quality egg so no attempt made to fertilise  ) - Good Luck    * PR Ladies with bumps*   * Bonchance *  on 3rd IVF, this time with DE - June 2009 - due ??/??/10 * Boppet *  on 1st ICSI - Lister - July 2009 - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/10 * Carole69 *  on 6th(?) ICSI, (2nd(?) with DE) - November 2009 - tested positive 12/11/09 - first scan ??/??/09 * Cath J *  natural surprise! - April 2009 - following miscarried natural pg immediately after failed fertilisation on 4th IVF January 2009 - due 09/12/09 * Elinor *  on DE/DS cycle - April/May 2010 - 2 embryos but no ET as bleeding - FET July 2010 - tested positive 24/07/10 - first scan 20/08/10 (following unsuccessful IUIs after 6th IVF - SP - January '09 which was biochemical - then BFP 25 July. Miscarried 3 Sept - lost baby at 10wks+2  ) * Elsbelle *  on 3rd IVF (2nd using DE) - Serum, Athens - ET 7th July - twin girls! - due ??/??/09 * Emak *  on 3rd IVF - Lister - LP - Jan/Feb 20010 - 3 eggs collected/2 fertilised & transferred - first scan ??/??/10 * Hazelnut *  natural surprise! - April 2009 - while awaiting 1st IVF, after FSH of 38/AMH 0.71 - due December 2009 * HunyB *  on 1st ICSI - LP - Leeds - September 2009 - 4 eggs/2 fertilised - 2 transferred - first scan ??/??/09 * Jeza *  on 3rd IVF - tested positive June 2009 - due ??/??/10 * MillyFlower *  on 4th IVF cycle - tested 01/08/09 - one ectopic but other in uterus survived - due ??/??/10 * Ophelia *  - natural surprise! June 2010 - due 05/02/11 (already has  Izzy Francis Fox born August 10th 2009 - after 9th ICSI - Sweden) * Silverglitter *  on 4th ICSI - April '09 - twin boys! - c-section booked for 04/01/10 * SiobhanG *  - natural surprise! tested positive 05/04/10 - first scan ??/??/10 (following DHEA after last IVF only produced one egg/BFN) * WishyWashy *  - natural surprise! (following 2nd IVF converted to IUI - BFN 27/12/09) - identical twins! due 31/10/10 * Zuri *  on 2nd IVF - Switzerland - EC 21/03/10 - 6 eggs - 2 embies transferred - tested positive in hospital while suffering from OHSS - first scan 12/04/10 * PR Ladies with babies *   *
Abdncarol *  Eva Florence Jane - born September 30th 2009 after 2nd IVF *
Ali May *  Luke Benjamin - born 30/06/09 - after 2nd IVF *
Babyspoons/Spoony *  Aarron - born 20/03/10 after 2nd ICSI - June '09 - 11 eggs/5 embies *
Beans33 *  Stuart - born May 3rd 2008 - after 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - July 2008 *
Be Lucky (Bernie) *  born October 2009 after natural surprise BFP! February 2009 (had been booked for DE at Reprofit April 2009 after 3 failed IVF/ICSIs) *
Bugle *  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *
Bugle *  Bethany - born April 11th 2010 - after 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - to try for sibling for Benjamin - August 2009 *
Button76 *  Isla Sian and  Alex Sam - born March 2nd 2009 - after 1st IVF - UCH *
Droogie (Heather) *  Cole Dodds - born August 11th 2009 - after 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts *
SpecialK *  Neve and  Olivia born October 23rd 2009 after 2nd ICSI *
TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969) *  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI *
TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969) *  Emily Joan Louise - born June 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! - November 2008 *
Emmachoc *  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle *
Hayleigh *  Hayden - born December 18th 2009 - after 3rd ICSI - February 2009 - assisted hatching - tested positive 29/03/09 *
Jojotall *  Danny  Sophie born June 1st 2009 after 2nd IVF - Lister - LP *
Juicy *  Edward - born May 9th 2009 - after 3rd IVF - Lister *
Kitykat *  Rosie - born July 27th after 4th IVF - SP + immune tx - ARGC *
Lainey-Lou *  Louisa Kate and  Cecily May born September 17th 2009 after 5th IVF - this time with DE - London/Cyprus *
Laurab *  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed *
Lightweight *  Toby Oliver born June 2nd 2010 after 3rd ICSI (this time tandem cycle OE/DE- September 2009 - Jinemed/Dogus - 3 embies transferred - 10 frosties) *
LittleJenny *  Montgomery Mylor John Beames born January 7th 2010 after natural surprise BFP May 2009 - after miscarriage April 2009 (1st cycle in 2008 to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing) *
LittleJenny's sister, Kate *  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *
Matchbox *  Luca - born February 11th 2009 - after 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH *
Miranda7 *  Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed *
Missyg *  Sonny - born December 16th 2009 - after surprise natural BFP (on cycle after 1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected) - immunes with Dr Gorgy *
Nikki2008 *  Alexander - born February 18th 2010 after 5th ICSI - this time with donor sperm & polar body biopsy & immune tx with Dr Gorgy - IM (4th ICSI - BFP - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  ) *
Nicky W *  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF *
Nicky W *  Sophie Elizabeth - born January 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! *
Odette *  Jack born 25th April 2009 after 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with OE) - July 2008 - Barcelona IVI - 8 frosties *
Ophelia *  Izzy Francis Fox born August 10th 2009 - after 9th ICSI - Sweden *
PaulB & his DW Jennig *  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 *
PaulB & his DW Jennig *  Adam - born May 29th 2010 - surprise natural BFP (also has  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '0 *
Paw *  Tilly and  Scout born at 31 weeks following 3rd IVF (was triplets but one m/c) - November 2008 *
Pin *  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *
Pin *  Niall Francis - born September 16th 2009 after a natural surprise BFP! *
Popsi *  name TBC - approved as adopter 07/07/09 -  - met her forever baby 03/02/10 * Purple72 *  Isaac Gretton Sam - born September 3rd 2010 after natural surprise BFP January 2010 (following 4th IVF - Lister - June '09 - 5 eggs/2 embies transferred - BFN) *
Roozie *  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH *
Rural Chick (& DH Rural Hick!) *  Emilia Jessica Chloe born June 22nd 2010 (after 2nd IVF tandem OE/DE cycle at the Jinemed/Dogus - October 2009 (+ 3 frosties) *
Sam22 *  name TBC born February 12th 2010, after natural surprise in June 2009! (after AMH 0.1ngL (0.7pmol), day 3 FSH 42 - 1st IVF April '09 (Lister) was cancelled after no response, and having had no period for several months) immune tx with Dr Gorgy *
Snic *  Jemima born August 4th 2009 after 4th ICSI November 2008 - SP - 9 follies, 9 eggs, 2x8 cell embies, 3 frosties! *
Stephjoy *  Vivienne Laura Joy born June 23rd 2009 - after 1st DE ICSI (following 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with OE) - Reprofit - 1 frostie *
Suzie W *  Daniel born January 7th 2010 - after 2nd IVF - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 1 blastocyst/1 morula transferred *
When Will It Happen? *  name TBC born March 21st 2009 - after 1st ICSI 

[/t]


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning all,

Just wanted to say a quick hi to everyone. I try and read occasionally, but am not up to date on all your news I don't think. 

Great to see OC and Fishface back again.   

Almond -    Thinking of you. Hope things get easier soon. 

I've just started a DE cycle at CRM (Prostap injection and first OCP this morning, waiting now to turn into the hormonal monster the OCP makes me into.   ) so am hanging about on the CRM thread, as it's easier for me at the moment over there. This is my absolute last chance of having a baby, so it's a very nerve racking time.

Still thinking of you all lots and wishing you all the luck in the world,

Jo x


----------



## AoC

Thanks for the list, Steph!

Driver, I meant to say (did I??) that I love that What IF? video - amazing and brilliant.  Thanks for sharing.

Morning Jo.  Good luck!!!  Hoping this one's the charm for you.  And I do know that 'this is the last chance' feeling - it's a killer.  Many hugs, love!


----------



## H&amp;P

AnnaofCumberland said:


> Driver, I meant to say (did I??) that I love that What IF? video - amazing and brilliant. Thanks for sharing.


you didn't but thank you  , I had to watch with the sound off as at work, wish I was brave enough to post a link like that or the empty arms one on my ******** page, maybe I will be one day. 

Jo - So excited for your CRM cycle, sounds like they have matched quite a few ladies in the last couple of weeks.   

Steph - thanks for the list, sorry V has been a poorly little girl, hope she is feeling more herself soon 

Shortie - Miss ya 

Swinny -    for those results

LM -  hope work is better today 

Hope the London gals have a lovely meet, there is nothing like a 3D PR hug


----------



## purple72

Driver you will be able to post it on your ******** one day when you get your miracle. that's when I was able to post empty arms on mine!

Love and      to all you wonderful ladies, I read daily and think of you all xxx


----------



## LV.

Hello ladies,


I'm sorry but I won't be able to make the meet up tonight. I have college deadlines that are too close and I'm just not where I need to be, sorry girls. I was going to just say fluck it but I had a bit of a panic last night.  I hope you have a wonderful night and there's another one soon.


Jo - lovely to see you petal, rooting and tooting for you. Keep us posted xx    


Sorry to post and run but the books call


love to all


xxx


----------



## hart2hart

Just wanted to pop on, say   and introduce myself.  I have posted on various threads on this site but never on this one.  I had read it now and again often pondering if I "qualified", a thought that was provoked by a comment made in passing by Dr G at FGA.

My 1st ICSI cycle at EC I had 10 eggs (I told myself ten; the perfect no.!) 6 were mature of which 3 fertilised.  However, Dr G in my consultation for immunes mentioned this was a very poor response considering I was on 5amps of menopur.

Just wondered what you ladies think as I can't get his comment out of my head   .

h2h xx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

Jo hi hun and all the luck in the world   

Purps- Little I is simply beautiful   

Love to all

feeling very tearful today- watched that video What IF and it's reduced me to   
So very true. 
When will it all end I say. Honestly not sure if I can take another disappointment

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi LM,

Darling girl, I just wanted to give you a hug.   

The likelihood is you WON'T have to face another disappointment. BUT, if you do, you are a strong woman, and you WILL cope with it, however, you may feel right now, and you WILL get your baby one day. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

hart2hart - You are welcome to join us but IMO 10 eggs on 5 amps of menopur is a response the girls on here can only dream about, we are lucky to get 1 or 2 eggs on 8 amps   

Anne - sorry I (or my post) upset you   , hun I'm right there with you on the one more disappointment   

Purps - I will most certainly post on my ** status for the world to see, if I ever do get my LO    Was peaking at your ** photo's last night and you all look so happy and amazing together, the perfect family


----------



## Züri

That video on ** just reduced this tough northerner non emotional to tears, I am quite surprised at my reaction to be honest but it just shows how deep routed IF is


xxxx


----------



## Little Me

noooo AM, it was beautiful. We need to make the world aware of this horribleness   
I'm fine really, just a bit     
It was on Shorts ** too xxx


xxxxxxxxxxxx

Jo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

...............and the bit where she said about losing sex drive ........I'm     to say that it's happened to me.......big time.
Poor J. What a wonderful man to put up with all my sh ite


----------



## H&amp;P

Zuri -  the empty arms presentation always has me in tears within about 30 seconds.

LM - Good on shorts for having more [email protected] than me  , I was thinking about showing it to DH so that he knows it's not just me that has gone off the old rumpy pumpy and it's not cos I don't fancy him.


----------



## purple72

Oh ladies, I am with you 100% on the emotions on those video's. so powerful! BUT you ladies WILL get your dream, and YOU WILL be adding lovely family pics to ******** one day soon!!! As for your hubbies being wonderful men, that's true but they are also very very licky men to have mariied you ladies xxxxx


----------



## almond

Morning all 

LM       I know that feeling all too well. Jo is absolutely right. What can we do but carry on and carry on. I was convinced if I had a mc after my US cycle it would finish me off, and although it's been hard, that hasn't happened. You have good odds of it working next time, I for one hope more than anything that it does. And we are all here for you whatever happens   Just take it one day at a time, that's all any of us can do

Swinny - so lovely to see you here, I love reading your posts. I have everything crossed for your upcoming cycle. I remember last year when you had started on the immunes journey and how horribly unmanageable it all felt, and it was the same for me when I found out I had immune issues. It's amazing how far you've come. I'll be thinking of you in the coming weeks as you get started   

Jo - so lovely to see you here too, and I so so hope this cycle brings you your baby    I can imagine how daunting it must be, but you are at a great clinic with really good odds, so there is every reason to be positive. Thinking of you and please let us know how you're getting on   

Hart2hart - hello    I don't think anyone here would think that 10 eggs is a poor response. I think people on here would be delighted with that! I got 2 on my last cycle ... Unless he is talking about no. fertilised - though I would say this thread is more used by those with low numbers of eggs, with high FSH / low AMH, than those who get higher numbers but lower fert rates. You might want to read Dr Sher's blog if you are interested in opinions about Menopur and why it might not be the best choice for egg quality in some people? Wishing you lots of luck for the future

Shortie - thinking of you and hope you're ok   

I'm still not sure about tonight ladies, am going to see how I feel this afternoon. My mind wants to come but my body's not sure ...

Sorry, sure I've missed something - will be back later to confirm what I'm doing tonight. Sorry to be pita
xxx


----------



## purple72

lucky men not licky


----------



## Little Me

Purps        
Almond-


----------



## hart2hart

Thanks for the replies ladies.  Just wanted to wish you all well   

I had been really happy with the 10 eggs, it was just the nagging doubt following Dr G's comment. 

Thank you once again.  

h2h xx


----------



## H&amp;P

purple72 said:


> lucky men not licky


think I'd prefer licky 

LV - Hope you get your assignment done and dusted, a girl needs time to play


----------



## IzziLu

Afternoon Girlies, struggling to keep up with you all at the moment   

To all the girls that are meeting up tonight... hope you have a lovely time and Almond, hope you feel up to it too   

And AoC really good luck for your adoption meeting tonight, what a fab LA you have   

Purps and Driver   

Jo - lovely to see you again and    that this cycle is your one   

Swinny    Hope your 1WW for those results isn't too torturous   

LV, did you get your gift yet   

Shortie   

Ladies, those video links were great, very moving and like Driver I wish I had the guts to share them with people I know. Must remember in future though not to watch these links at work.  It's a bit    when someone walks in and I have    running down my face   

Thanks for the list Steph, hope V's better today   

Well I still haven't got the results for my hidden C re-test, looks like it's gone astray somewhere around the world    It's now only just over two weeks until we're off to the Jinny to start tx so I think we're going to have to do ABs with tx which I had hoped to avoid but just can't face putting this trip to Jinny off any longer, it's been a long time coming   

Love to all and once again hope you girls have a lovely meet tonight   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

Another depressing post from me I am afraid.  Was up till 2.30am crying and have been crying again today at work.  Just when I think I am doing loads better I have a melt down.  Just kept going round and round in my head the doctor saying your baby is at 8 weeks but really sorry theres no hearbeat.

I just want to feel better.  I am totally sick of myself crying all the time and feeling like crap.  I feel like I have lost the real me if that makes sense cos if I am not crying I am feeling angry.  I really don't like who I am at the moment.

Also AF is here.  So I rang the hospital and they said can't try IVF until next month so part of me is relieved because I am just not strong enough at the moment for any more disappointment if it doesn't work.

So I have decided not to post on here for a week or two until I am feeling better and more like myself.  Cos I don't want to be the selfish me,me ,me person who always goes on about herself.  I want to be someone on here who can help support everyone instead of going on about myself all the time.

Like I will try and pop in and read how everyone is getting on when I have my better days but will not be posting.

Everyone Take Care.  Sending loads and loads of     

Ginger Baby


----------



## H&amp;P

GB -    hun, have you considered going for counselling to help you come to terms with your loss, I know it is not for everyone but it really helped my friend when she lost hers twins earlier this year. Just a thought    take care and don't be too hard on yourself.

Izzy - Hope you get the antib's sorted soon, not long till you are off, how long are you going over to Turkey for?


----------



## IzziLu

GB    Totally understand if you need a bit of a break, like Driver says, maybe counselling could help?    Hope to see you when you're feeling better sweetie   

Nope Driver, not long now    We're going over for stimms as well so will be there for 21 days - that seems like such a long time! Have you got your flights for Cyprus sorted yet?


----------



## H&amp;P

Izzi - Won't be booking anything until after we have a scan on my next day 2, daren't risk it after AF going missing for 70 days last cycle    21 days in Istanbul wow you will get in some proper sightseeing, is DH going with you for the full 3 weeks?


----------



## IzziLu

70 days    hope Af plays ball this time   

Yes DH is coming for the full 3 weeks and Mum is joining us for the first week too, so hopefully the weather will be good and we'll get to see lots of Istanbul.  Really looking forward to it although pretty nervous too, it feels like a long time since we were on the treadmill


----------



## Swinny

GB   

IzziLu - Hey honey. well it looks like me and you are in sync. I will hopefully have my baseline scan on the 3/4th to start stimming on the 5th. I am going to ask Dr G to prescribe me some Clarithromycin just as a precaution re the hidden C. I know that my re-test was negative but it still gives me the heeby jeebies, so I don't want to take any chances.

Driver - Just sent you a link to Owners abroad website to looik at villas honey   

Almond - What a lovely post honey. Yeah this time last year I was at the bottom of a mahoosive mountain looking up to the top, hopefully I am nearly at the summit now and will soon be able to look down    Sending you a big Sarah   

LM - We'll be on our mat leave before you know it my lovely. Come on chin up   

Love and big hugs
Sarah xx


----------



## almond

Ladies, I'm really sorry but I'm not going to be able to make it tonight - no way my poor wreck of a body is going to get to town and back    I'm gutted, was really looking forward to seeing my old buddies and meeting new ones, and need an FF meet like never before. Hope you'd all be up for another night soon - I'll organise it this time, will try something for middle / late Oct? Hope you all have a great night, will be thinking of you x

Izzilu - how frustrating re your test. At least you know it shouldn't affect your treatment - arent they now recommending that people forego a retest and just treat with antibiotics anyway? I can totally understand why you just want to get on with it. I found being away for treatment made a massive difference, hope it is the same for you   

GB - so sorry to hear you are still feeling so low. Like the others have said, I would def consider some form of counselling. Going through IF with or without mc is a life crisis, and it is very difficult to deal with on your own. Sometimes we all need help with it   

Hi Sarah   

Love to all
xxx


----------



## Little Me

Sarah- I'm alright lovely, just a bit emotional    you ok?
How's Maisie?
GreyD had his first walk on Sunday    

GB-


----------



## IzziLu

Ooh Swinny, looks like we're going to be cycle buddies then    Let's hope it'll be good for both of us    I'm going to speak to Penny to see what she suggests for me and the hidden C   

Almond, what a shame you won't be able to make it tonight, hope the girls can do something in October    Yes the recommendation does seem to be ABs with tx now but it would have been nice to know and tbh if I'd come back negative I might have not taken the ABs because last time I cycled I was on ABs for chronic cystitis and got a terrible result, probably not related at all, but it's linked in my head   

Hi LM - ooh GreyD gets to play out now   

xXx


----------



## T0PCAT

Almond hunny you will  be missed hope you feel better soon definitely meet up in Oct
Izz its stressful not knowing about your hidden c result but as one of the others have said you can still cycle with antibs. 
Gb hunny pls think about having some counselling it will really help
Swinny thanks for your wise words it is helping. At the bottom of the mountain for now and the only way is up. 
Chin up lm your Immunes appt isn't too far away now fingers crossed its all good news 
Love to all you wonderful ladies. 
Afm looks like af is on her way - you always hope that this will be the month.  Seeing gp on Friday and hope he will prescribe antibs for mycoplasma infection


----------



## almond

Izzilu - I can totally understand why you would have preferred to know the outcome, and why you would want to avoid taking antibiotics. Just in case it helps to know, SIRM put me on megadose a-b's after EC (routine for SIRM, and other clinics too) and I got pg, and remember LW as well who tested pos for hidden C after giving birth to Toby and she took a-b after EC as well (which is why they think she still got pg). It's horrible though isn't it, there is always something you can worry yourself with   

Zahida - glad you're up for another meeting soon. On the immunes front, if it is any consolation I have a DQ alpha match 4.1 with my DH and I was treated on my most recent cycle with steroids and intralipids. I had my NKs tested just before I found out about my mc, and got the results back recently and everything was fine apart from raised CD3 which I believe isn't a problem. Which means that hopefully my mc was nothing to do with immunes - I hope that gives you some hope that immunes treatment works (I'm pleased about it, because it means we have a better shot with DE if we go that route). I've taken steroids and done intralipids and also clexane on 2 cycles now, and it was absolutely fine. I haven't done some of the other treatments though.

xxx


----------



## calypso-sky

hello ladies
got nothing much to say but I have missed all your company over the last few days so Im well glad im back 
love always
cal


----------



## Overthemoon

Evening lovelies   


Almond, you've been in my thoughts, big hugs    


Izzy, as Almond says, I took antibiotics between EC and ET. It may have nothing to do with the result but I tested positive for hidden C the week after T was born. I still haven't done anything about it as I am breast feeding but will look into getting ABs next year.   


Hello Cal, nice to see you back   


LM, how was the puppy party?


GB, have you thought about taking some mild anti-depressants to help you through these low days?    


LW xxxx


----------



## IzziLu

Almond and LW, thank you both so much for the reassurance girls. I know the link between ABs and my poor response is just in my head    but it's really helpful to have it spelt out   

LW, how's wee Toby doing? Gorgeous as ever I expect   

Cal, lovely to see you, funny I was only wondering where you were this afternoon, where've you been?   

Just watching Grand Designs... I love it... these people are spreading yoghurt and cow slurry on their walls      

I xXx


----------



## calypso-sky

hello Lightweight and Izzi one has been in sunny spain catalunya where they don't speak spanish im like can i have some patatas frittes
(chips i bought a dictionary from poundland)
he went ehh you mean Xips Like wtf!!!!

anyway I have been fine and missed this site more than anythng.. if it was not for you ladies on ff and my clinic site the last 365 days would have been hell ... so as ive told the other chicks a big thanks it has made me keep some sanity..(god knows im already mad from all those drugs  for ivf)
Izzi i always have anti b's with tfr cuz of my first hospital visit so i would say the dreaded bullet shaped ones and i was also on co amoxiclav they gave tmi lady runs   

yeah izz where is your hid c result its defo hidden phaah mine was smashed smashing result and they have not confirmed i have paid them ooh man hopefully i can get them another sample this month getting a test doo dahh from gp's tomorrow (bet they hate my guts)

   oooh heck  Izz can you make a diary for jinny so i can know what you get up to for when its my turn next year pretty pleaseeeeee

how is T doing now LW are you on the gina ford as yet?

Hola LM ahhhh when does greyd get some injections and im thinking of getting a dog like sobroodys but might have to wait until next april but like to know before all the ins and outs...


GB depends on who you work for you can get counselling sessions with them , you also have another chance at  the QE don't you?     


Shortie is the meetup on still you want me to come down to yours bearing gifts? I maketh the bestest fried chicken and chilli con carne whhooo yeahhhh         

driver , AoC , pospi purps and lil Issac and  all the newbies Hola buenos noches amigos, vivaa


----------



## Little Me

Morning all.

How was the London meet? did anyone have a drink for me?     

Cal- doggy is all up to date on jabs so is out in the wide world now and loving his walks   

xxxx


----------



## T0PCAT

hi everyone, 

London meet was fun (morning Tracey, Louise and Katie Lou).  We had enough drink for all team PR.  I have a sore head this morning but more to do lack of sleep that alcohol.  Got on the train at Finsbury park with about 200 arsenal supporters which was fun   .  

going to Thorpe park tomorrow with some work friends should be fun and the forecast is for sunny spells not like last year when it peed it down at Alton towers.


----------



## calypso-sky

enjoy zahida whoooo hoo thorpe park wont be too busy as kiddy winks all back at school

morning team pr one last day of hols boo hoo

back tomorrow then going to edinburgh for a hen party its not soo far so should be good whoopy di doo dahhhhhh


love cal


----------



## fluffy jumper

I missed you last night Almond.  Hope you feel physically and emotional better soon   

Calypso.  good to have you back

Swinny and Izzy.  I'm glad you have each other as cycle buddies.

Zahinda, Louises and Katie.  Good to see you last night.  I really struggles to get out of bed this morning.

AFM.  God knows what is going on with my house move.  Our buyers are still nervous about some structural work that was done and the confusion over whether or not it was partially under pinned.  We were meant to exchange yesterday but there are still questions.  I hope it doesn't fall through.

Sorry I don't have much time for personals lately.  Work and home both v busy but I am thinking of each of you.


----------



## almond

ZahidaE said:


> Got on the train at Finsbury park with about 200 arsenal supporters which was fun  .


And what's wrong with Arsenal supporters Zahida?!!! Just so you know though, I had already ditched going to last night's football for the FF meet (I'm an Arsenal season ticket holder! but not been at all this season yet with pg and mc) - though consolation of having to stay in feeling sorry for myself was ending up watching Arsenal on the TV win 6-0 

Really missed coming last night and glad you all had a good time

Tracey - sorry to hear re house move stress, it is so horribly stressful. I really hope it is just one of those last minute things which always seem to crop up and delays exchange and then gets sorted out  You could really do without it

Morning LM and Cal, anyone else reading 

Cal - I am on Co-amoxiclav at the moment, in case pain is being caused by infection. They make me feel sick and very tired. Finish them tomorrow thank God

Thinking of everyone
xxx


----------



## theory

Just wanted to say hi everyone. I posted here a few times and enjoy keeping up with your stories (but don't think I'll ever be able to follow them all and greet you properly- I'm sorry!)

I'm waiting to try a second IVF at Lister, first one converted to IUI for poor response. Will start toward the end of the month. I'm enjoying the "time off" (on the pill now)-- have been on the dukan diet to get rid of some summer pudge- something I didn't feel I should do when I was in treatment. It's not much fun, don' t get me wrong, but I like feeling that I'm in control of *something*, IYKWIM.

good thoughts to everyone


----------



## almond

Theory - good luck with your cycle

I meant to say earlier - AOC, I hope it went well last night, been thinking of you
xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Almond - there is nothing wrong with Arsenal supporters, they were very friendly, in fact I had a nice conversation with one guy about the match.  

Hey Cal - welcome back, sounds like you had a lovely holiday.  I might be going back to Jinny next year.  have decided to have another go with OE with immunes therapy Also considering the Lister for treatment too


----------



## Han72

Hi all

just bookmarking, sorry no persos except to say Almond   I'm not ignoring your email, just having a bit of a head-up-  situation just now, getting in a pickle about DE I spose   . And my blasted internet keeps crashing   


Love to all!
xxx


----------



## Swinny

Evening ladies

Glad the London meet up was fun girls and lovely to hear that you 3 didn't let the side down and had lots of lurvvvvverlly alcohol!!

AnnaOC - How was your meeting?

LM - Glad you're ok little buddy. Not sure if I've missed any emails this week, it seems like people's emails aren't getting through to me, so if you have mailed me sorry I haven't had them. Maisie is still with her old Granny and Grandad until my mum gets back on Tuesday....can't wait!! Give Grey'd a lovely cuddle from us     and here's one for you too   Tuesday will soon be here for the two of us matey.

Beachy - Oooopps got all the stuff from my online Debenhams shop intending to send most of it back and guess what...I am keeping the lot    Hope your dress looked fab chuckles   

Nix - Lovely to see you sweetie. Sorry to hear that you're struggling with DE. It's a real difficult one isn't it   How's your little fur baby??

Theory - good luck for your forthcoming tx    You might be another cycle buddy for me and Izzy   

LW - Hiya hun   

Almond,Lou, Tracey, Katie-Lou, GB, Izzi, Zahida, Driver, Calypso, Shortie and the rest of the gang


----------



## GIAToo

Ladies, please can I ask your advice?

I am on my 3rd IVF and on Wednesday I had my first scan (Day 6 of stimms although only done 5 injections) and I only had one follicle at 7mm and lining was only 3.3mm (although I realise this could be 'cos I have only follie)
I know it's early days, but last time on the same protocol on day 8 (after 7 injections) I had 6 follies (2 at 21/23mm and 4 at 10-12mm) so I was a bit gutted on Wednesday.

I have been stuffing brazil nuts, drinking lots of water (which is a struggle   )  I had acupuncture today and I've had a heated pad attached to my tummy since Wednesday.   

I am trying to be hopeful, but does anyone have any experience of getting a growth spurt..........after such a poor start?   

I only got 2 follies on my first cycle and if I get that again (or just one) then I am thinking I will convert to IUI for various reasons, not least financial.  I've been crying so much today, I feel exhausted.  Stupidly read a post from a lady that got pg at exactly the same time as me in April and she was saying she could feel the baby moving    That'll teach me for reading the post eh?

Nix - I'm sorry you're feeling a bit all over the place.  DE is such a big decision    

Hello to those that "know me" - Driver, Little Me, Purple.  
Hope to get to know the rest of you in time   

GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Oh dear! I turned my back for a minute and you've filled seven pages!

I am a BAD fertility friend...

Hope you're all ok - I'll have more time over the weekend to catch up.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Morning...think I've said it before but work needs to cease so you can keep up to date on here....off away this weekend but at home today so will be back later...x


----------



## katie lou

Quick morning hello,

It was lovely to meet a few of you at Strada on Wednesday night and to listen to your experiences and share my own. You’re all so wise and have such good attitudes. What struck me most about you is your strength of mind – something that I know I need to work on.

LV, it was a shame not to see you, but hope you got your essay done.  Almond you too, though it does sound like as if resting right now is key.

Wish I had more time to respond to people more fully now but work sadly beckons.

Big hugs to all. 

Katie Lou x


----------



## H&amp;P

Nix - have you booked your flights yet? Really hoping this is your time     

Heaps - Mid Oct ish   , start drugs on Saturday.

Gia - I think from what I remember on every cycle I have had at day 6 or 7 my follie(s) have been that size, keep on doing the things you are, are you eating plenty of protein, 60g per day, that's the only extra thing I can suggest, can your clinic add some oestrogen patches to help with the lining?


----------



## Little Me

Hi all

Am- morning love    so much love and luck to you and J   

Morning GIA    nice to see you - lots of luck hun 

Nix      

heaps- Charlie is ok with him hun...as long as he doesn't get toooo close then he growls but he is defo getting better   

I've just sent Shorts a text and have said lots of you send their love   
I miss  her too   

Sarah-   

can't rememebr anything else


----------



## popsi

Morning all... .sorry i am rubbish posting the boards are moving so fast and i dont have so much time to keep up as I am spending all my time with my princess now before I have to return to work   

I do try to keep up with you all, and think of you all the time, I wil try to be better, and I am here if anyone needs help/support/shoulder to cry on/moan etc xxx

Hope the sun is shinning where you all are and you have a fantastic weekend, I am off food shopping now, oh the joys !! xxx

Love to you all and HUGE


----------



## AoC

Hi all *waving*

I had a dream last night Shortie came back.    Hope it comes true.  

I'm brain dead, but we're off on our hols tomorrow, so only have to survive today!

Info evening was excellent, thanks for asking.    Real sense that they're being realistic and supportive, even though they were honest about how tough it is, and how instrusive home study is.  We're going to try and make some progress in a couple of areas, and send off an expression of interest in the new year.  

Love to you all.


----------



## beachgirl

Great news AOC, glad it went well....enjoy your holiday xx


----------



## H&amp;P

AOC - have a fab holiday   

Beachie - You too enjoy Scotland and hope the ferries are all running to time for you.   

Popsi - No apologies needed you spend every second you can with your LO before you have to go back to work, have you sorted out Childcare already?

Heaps - So excited about your house move    and hope your appointment goes well   

Jersey / LV / Almond / GB - some more gentle    for you all.


----------



## beachgirl

Thanks AM, looking forward to catching up with you soon x


----------



## LV.

Just quickly for anyone thinking of the Jin, jut had an email and they are in London 21-23rd Oct, call 020 3002 0759 to book a place

Much love to everyone, thinking of you even if I'm not really posting

Xxx


----------



## Han72

Hi all

just wanted to say Sausage, so glad the evening went well and I hope you have fab holidays and what did you do with the cow in the end....     

LV -   if I was in England and not going for DE then I'd definitely be going to meet the Jin on 23rd!  Did you get your results from your acu exams?  When does term start again... I'm so gutted that I haven't been able to start yet, my dream of becoming an acupuncturist seems to be getting further away rather than closer  

Heaps - WOW hon   , it's all go your ends innit!  Good luck for Care and I hope the move goes well!  

Hey LM how are ya?  And Charlie and GD   Oh and J     I'm so impressed that he hasn't chewed up his bed!  Er that's GD not J btw     Wot's going on wiv Shorts then

Hi KL - nice to "meet" you! I am a plastic PR but the girl still let me play cos they're nice like that   

Yo Drives - wha'ping gyal?!

Mira and Popsi - shurrup!  We know you're busy and you've got better excuses than I do for not posting regularly!     to both of you and your gorgeous LOs

KC - LOVING the photos of Emilia she gets gorgeouser   every day!

LJ - you out there babes? Love little M's cute curls on ** 

Hey Swinny, Zahida, Mash, Tracey, Gia, Calypso, Iz, GB and EVERYBODY!!!     to all!

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Nixf01 said:


> Yo Drives - wha'ping gyal?!


missin yo b1tchin posts, good to have you back, now we just need to go and find the other missing PR girls


----------



## calypso-sky

good afternoon ladies guess what i did went to work and forgot i had booked today off duuh what a nut case so went shopping instead     

Hi LV yeah i got that email rang them but saturday date is full so  it cost £95.00 and you get to meet the ivf doc sounds nice. I have emailed them to put my name down in case of any cancellations as i live too far to get there on an evening...

Hi Tracey       hope you get to move soon must be worring for you having to pack and all that upheaval     

.. gonna go packing now so speak soon love
CAl


----------



## fluffy jumper

I heard from Shortie as she had a question about pred.  She said she is not posting at the moment while she gets her house and her head straight but i am sure she will be back when she can.

Still no AF for me, a week late which is unheard of, never even been a date late before (yes I have done an HPT). I wonder if this is the start of the menopause?

Calypso.  I can't believe you forgot you had a day off.

AOC.  Have a fab holiday.

Mag, where are you?

Nix.  Good to 'see' you.  Are you starting a dE cycle, or still thinking about it?

Hi Miranda.  HOw is the job going?

Heaps,  you must be busy packing.  

I still think our move will go ahead but still not exchanged.  Hopefully the buyers will confirm on Monday that they are happy to go ahead.  Fingers crossed but I am a great believer in 'what will be, will be' so won't be devastated if it all falls apart.  
At least I will have a clean, uncluttered house with all the chucking out I have been doing

LV.  I hope you got the essay done

Almond,  How are you feeling now?

LM.  How you today?

Swinny.  Naughty girl keeping all those clothes - exactly what I would have done!


----------



## calypso-sky

tracey line manger area manager and branch manager watched as i left i could hear them laughing dozy dizzy keeeeshh done it again


----------



## Miranda7

Calypso you nutter! You must love your job...

I love my job, but it's faaaaar. gotta move, even if it means forsaking cash to the lenders I reckon.

Shorts - you come back THIS INSTANT. We can't have you scampering off, you know.

Nix - yo!   

Trace - how's the Toy Box Godalming?   

I have to go, but I'll be back soon.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Hi all, 

Up at 7am this morning as shed was supposed to be delivered this morning - no sign of them yet.  Feeling bad as have cat locked in living room, he is off to vets for his annual boosters and crying to be let out......

We have heating in our house after 2 weeks without it....new boiler is great and hopefully going to be more efficient that our old one......

I hope everyone is well and has a lovely weekend

Keisha - you know its the weekend right?


----------



## Swinny

Morning my lovelies


Mirra – Hello Mrs, lovely to see you, how are things with you?   


Heaps – Hey honey. Good luck for next Thursday at Care and then all systems go on Friday with the house    


Tracey – Did you manage to get all of the buyers niggles sorted, hope you get to exchange on Monday.
Maybe the AWOL AF is down to you being anxious?? Another of my friends went out to the Dogus earlier in the year and hers went missing for a whole week and she's always bob on time usually. Fingers crossed the witch arrives over the weekend   


Gia – Hello, I am willing things to pick up for your next scan. I am sorry that I can't offer any pearls of wisdom really other than to say that it usually takes me a good 14 days on stimms to be ready for EC and so there's still time! You are doing everything that I have always done so just keep at it and thinking positively     


Calypso – Are you blonde like me??   


Zahida – Toasty in your house then this weekend.....brrrrrrrilliant!!  


Beachy  Happy hols honey. Looking forward to seeing you next Saturday   


Mags – Hello chick, hope you've got a nice quite weekend planned my lovely.   


LM – Give the pope a wave from me xx 3 more days until we get Maisie...Yey!!!!!   


LV – Hope you're hitting those books sweetie   


Popsi – Yep the sun is actually shining in Manchester (unheard of I know!!). Have a lovely weekend   


AnnaOC – Have a lovely hollibobs babes xx I am so glad that the evening went well and you feel like you can move forward with it in the New Year. Love and big hugs to you and DH     


Driver – Morning Dolly. I keep smiling at our tickers. The 16th will be here before we know it. I tentatively sent some contact emails to some Villa owners yesterday so we'll see what comes back. Think we're going to head out on the 17th all being well   


Nix –Yo dudette, 3 weeks today ..yey!! we'll be cycle buddies too then       

Shortie       


AFM – Well today is 1st day on Estrofem, so I guess this is me starting. Had a bit of a mare yesterday as I have changed my protocol slightly and I am doing what's called the Letrazole protocol and so alongside my normal stimm drugs I will take 5 Letrazole tablets for days 2 – 6 and I'll also be adding very low dose Pregnyl (0.5ml) each day, my friend used this protocol recently and had the best cycle she's ever had, so I thought as this is mine and Paul's last ditch attempt with lets give it a go!! So I had a prescription sent from the Dogus for the Pregnyl. I tried to get it filled by our local Asda and they weren't having any of it. They wanted me to get my GP to convert it (my sympathetic GP is on annual leave now until early October). Anyways managed to get Fazeley's in Tamworth to fill it and my MIL is going to go and collect it for us and bring it up. 
Very anxious about getting my results on Tuesday. I have brought my follow up with the G Man forward to 9.30 so that my agonising wait is over quicker.


Katie-Lou, GB, Jersey, Almond, Purps, and the rest of the gang


----------



## T0PCAT

Wow swinny - can't believe you have started your stims.  Oh sweetie I am sending you all the positive vibes I can muster.  Can you PM me the full details of your protocol?

Gia - as others have already said, it is early days yet.  What dose of stims has the clinic got you on? If its lowish then they should up the it to try and increase the no of follies.  

Heaps - thinking of going to Jinny to be honest, I really liked it there.  My cycles in the UK have not been great apart from my DE one.  

Tracey -I am doing the AF dance for you.  

Hit to everyone else


----------



## fluffy jumper

Swinny.  I hope your appointment gives you the results you need. Are you excited or terrified - or both?

Z.  I hope your shed arrived. My AF hasn't!

Anyone else around this we?

I am having chinese 'take away' from the supermarket for tea tonight and really looking forward to it.


----------



## GIAToo

Hi Miranda - hope you are all good and little B    Can you remind me, did you tell me that I DIDN't need micronized DHEA?

Swinny - good luck for this cycle - I hope it turns out to be YOUR best cycle yet too      

Zahida - hope your shed has arrived by now!  Have you not had hot water for two weeks too?    Bit of a nightmare that isn't it?

Calypso - you did make me laugh turning up on your day off...you must like your job   

Little Me and Nix - hello lovely ladies    

Driver - thanks for reminding me about the 60g of protein and yes the sonographer did say that they could give me something to help with the lining.  Hope you're ok?   

Wishing everyone else a lovely weekend   

Thanks for all your encouragement ladies.  I am already on 450 Gonal F a day so I don't think they'll up the dose   , but I feel a bit encouraged.  However on my first cycle I did only get 2 follies.  So after a few sleepless nights, I think    I have decided that if only one or two follies again at Mondays scan I will convert to  IUI (which Peny at Serum suggested I try anyway) and then I still have  enough money for one final go at OEIVF after that. I'm trying to be pragmatic about everything and am already on the waiting list at Reprofit for DE (gotta pay my deposit) so I know I have options - just haven't quite got to the point of letting go of OE, especially as after my m/c two consultants told me not to give up on my OE.  I was very surprised they did at my age, but happy too.  Oops rambling a bit  now! 

Bye for now
GIA Tooxxxxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Gia, try and keep positive a lot can change over a cycle.  I remember my first IVF consultant said to drink a glass of milk everyday - worth ago.  You only need one good egg so don't give up hope.  

We have an immmersion heater so had hot water just no central heating

Tracey - Shed arrived and so has my AF   .  Sending u somemore AF vibes.  I am having chinese takeway tonight as well - Khung Pao prawns, yummy

Mags - any news with u?


----------



## mag108

Hi everyone 
HAve been AWOL, missed you all. Busiest week (2wks really) I have ever had at work, crazy, intense, stressful, deadline (new show opened), photography (frantically organising 'models') and worked 6 days on the trot. Plus side I have met some lovely people this week, downside you get so sucked in you begin to not function at home only at work.


In the middle of the craziest day had to organise Day 15 OCP baseline scan for Tues (the usual shenanigans, CARE wanted a letter from the Lister!).... 


Totally lost touch with cycle. 


Also my we found out my DH's sister has very serious cancer, so a tough week all in all.




But I am lying low for a few days, and going to try and catch up with sleep/food/excercise/cycle.


xxx to everyone, I have been reading but cant do perso's I am afraid!


x


----------



## Donkey

Evening

Sorry I've not been around much...work has been busy and we have had a lot fo homework from the adoption course.  It's to prepare for the form that you have to fill in when you go to panel.  I'm sure popsi will remember it well!!

AOC good to see you went to your open evening, it's exciting isn't?

Sorry I didn't make it to the London meet, I didn't go back to school (I got permission not too) but we had sooooo much homework to do I had to get cracking!

I go into hopsital on Thursday to have my cysts removed and maybe ovary and tube.  They are also considering the possibility if a hysterectomy if my endo and adenomyosis is too bad.  I'm quite nervous and keep dreaming about it.

i have been reading but not posting much, but you are all in my thoughts.

So much love to you all
donkey xxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny

Afternoon my lovelies

Zahida – Hey chicky x Not quite there yet with the stimms. Estrofem is just an Estrogen priming drug. Stimms will start roughly around 3rd or 4th of October. PM me your email address honey and I'll send you a schedule showing you what you need to take on what days. I have it on my work PC you see. Thanks for all your positive vibes, I will be needing them xx


Tracey – Here's a little AF dance       ….come on little   !! I think terrified better sums me up at the moment. My acupuncturist has been doing lots of relaxation and needles in my ears to chill me out. I am so trying not to put too much pressure on myself but every time I think about it all my heart starts racing!!


Mags – Lovely to chat before. I am so sorry to hear the news about your SIL, I hadn't read back before we spoke. Chat to you on Tuesday when I will hopefully see you. Big cuddles hun xx


Donkey – I hope that Thursday brings better news and they don't have to do a hysterectomy. I will be thinking about you. On the positives though I am so chuffed that you too are heading in the right direction with the adoption process. Roll on next year for us all hey hun xx


Heaps – It's an American protocol I think, I am hoping that it will make all the difference. I will look like a pin cushion though when I start stimms as I'll have 2 x buserelin injections a day, 1 clexane (or two as I've got some leftover Clexane but its only 20mg so I'll have to use as Dr G wants me on 40mg), 1 Pregnyl and one Meronial...aggghh!! better stay out of the bath as I'll be like a tea bag lol. Can't book flights or anything until about day 8 of my stimms (which I am estimating to be about 13th of October).
Are you excited for this weekends house move?? Sounds like a fab project to get your teeth into     
If you fancy meeting up for tea at some point give me a shout, I am only at Salford Quays through the week   

Well it's wet and miserable here, but I have my joggie bottoms on and I'm curled up on the sofa and I am having a lovely me day as Paul is at Old Trafford watching the footie....bliss!!

Mahoosive hugs to you all
S xxx


----------



## IzziLu

Good afternoon lovely ladies, hope we are all enjoying our weekends,

I think I've missed the girlies off on hols this week but AoC, Beachy and Cal hope you all have lovely times and Cal what are you like turning up to work on your day off?     

Spuds are you back from your hols yet sweetie? Hope you're ok, thinking of you and DH    

Swinny - I'm going to be on the Letrazole protocol too although I don't think mine includes the small dose of Pregnyl   

So Nix, you're off to Barbados soon too, there's going to be a lot of us doing tx in October, it'll be busy on here, hope it's a lucky time for all of us      

Donks all the very best for your op on Thursday, no wonder your nervous, that's a biggy   

Mags - so sorry to hear about your SIL, lots of      to you and DH

GIAToo -        for your stimming, hope your next scan is encouraging   

Tracey, hope you hear about the house exchange tomorrow and a little     for AF, I'm sure it's just the stress of the move delaying her   

Zahida, glad you've got your heating sorted, it's getting a wee bit chilly to be without now   

Heaps, the sense of achievement when you have the house of your dreams will make all the overwhelming feelings at the moment well and truly worth it   

Almond how are you doing sweetie?   

  Driver, LV, LM, LJ, Popsi, Laura, Steph, Louise, Zuri, Elinor, AnnaSB, new mums Purps, RC and LW and everyone else I've missed   

Well Serum finally miraculously found my hidden C sample and sadly I'm still positive    Penny is still recommending cycling with ABs though so we are going ahead as planned.
So    as we're flying out two weeks today this is a call out to anyone who's been to Jinny for any advice or recommendations. I've had a few pointers already but all info gratefully received, places to go, things to see and good spots for a feed    (always thinking of my stomach   ) Thanks girls   

Love to you all   

Izzi xXx


----------



## katie lou

Hello,

Just popped dinner in the oven and catching up on the thread. 

Donkey, Good luck with your hospital appt in the week.

Tracey – any AF news? I hope so. Are you having lots of hot baths?

Swinny and Giatoo and anyone else cycling now – good luck! 

Giatoo, like you I only got two follies first round. What protocol were you on? And did you change to something else when you got your better response (4 eggs). 

Big hello to everyone else.

Katie lou xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all


Not been around for a few days, so lots to catch up on.


Tracey and Zahida - lovely to see you again on Wednesday and Katie Lou - nice to meet you.  Our chats really lifted my spirits!  Looking forward to the next meet.


Izzi - two weeks to go!  That has come around quickly.  What protocol are you going to be on?  Sorry the hidden C hasn't disappeared yet though.


Swinny - I am in joggie bottoms too, having a lazy day after a bit too much to drink yesterday.  


Heaps - so sorry its all getting to you at the moment but at least you are both able to talk about it.  I thought a bit about the tandem at Serum - will be interested to hear what Penny says.  My worry was how easy it would be to time both OE and DE cycle together and how you would pick which to put back if you only had one OE embryo.  And yes, sadly back from my holiday - despite the stress and disappointment of 2ww and BFN, it was actually quite a good way to accept the BFN before having to face reality.


Donkey - sorry you couldn't make it on Wednesday.  How did you feel about the adoption evening?


Mags - sorry to hear about your SIL   


LV - did you get your essay done?


Almond - thinking of you and sending you a hug   


AOC - glad evening went well - happy holidays


Love and hugs to everyone else xx


AFM - had lovely day yesterday eating tapas and then went to see Sister Act - highly recommend singing nuns for making you forget IF for a couple of hours.  Head hurts today though.  Just off to cook nice tea and then X factor again - hurrah!


Louise x


----------



## T0PCAT

Mag - so sorry about your SIL.  I hope she will be ok   

Heaps - its good you and DH are talking, it's important to keep doing that  

Donks - I hope your op isn't too awful.  I am glad that your adoption prep is progressing.  How is Bertie? 

Swinny the 3rd Oct will be here before u know it,     

Louise I was in my Pj's till 2.  Had a bit of pre octoberfest get together lastnight, so was suffering today.  watching x-factor tonight too I love it!!!!

Hi Katie, Izz, LV, jersey. shortie, GB, Elinor, Almond and everyone else


----------



## Donkey

Just had the family round for roast pork....Yum...I love crackling    My 2 yr old nephew wouldn't eat his dinner, just raspberries   

Zahida, Bertie is looking magnificent thank you, back to his old self   

Louise the adoption meeting was good.  dh nad I had a talk after and both said that we feel comfortable and that we are on the right path now.  Neither of us can face another cycle (at the moment) whereas the adoption is very exciting.

Good to see so many of the PR team relaxing and having a lazy day, I can't believe the weekend is over.

Much love
Donkey xxxxxxxxx


----------



## almond

Evening all, just some quick personals but hello to everyone, am reading and thinking of you all  

Donkey - just wanted to wish you all the best for Thurs and say that am thinking of you   You have gone through so much physically and I really hope all goes smoothly for you on thurs, and that you only have to have the minimum possible amount of surgery. Am really glad all progressing well on adoption front

Tracey - re your missing AF. I remember you posting that you didn't ovulate and in those circs, missing AF is normal - because you haven't ovulated the whole hormonal loop doesn't kick off and so your body doesn't necessarily realise it is supposed to shed your lining. I am sure I read that there are ways of getting it to start, I don't have the book I read it in at the moment but clinic may be able to help? Hope all works out well with your buyers tomorrow

Swinny / Izzilu - want to send you lots and lots of    for your cycles. 

Mags - so sorry to hear about your SIL. Hope you're feeling a bit better physically after some rest this weekend   

Heaps - good luck for appt this Thurs, I hope they are constructive and not doom and gloom. But it's always good to have a back up plan too, fingers crossed you don't need it

Nix - please don't worry about emailing me back, you have enough to think about and do as it is. Been thinking of you and hope you're doing ok   

As for me, am likely to be posting less (but won't be thinking of you any less) as back to work next week. I'm feeling better physically, pain reduced, I'm just nervous that there might be permanent knock-on effects from the ERPC and I won't know until I see what happens on next couple of cycles. At the moment my main priority is to get back on track physically and then make some decisions. 

I'll be reading and popping back on hopefully to sort out a London meet in Oct

Lots of love to everyone
xxx


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies   


Just popping in to say hello and to let you know i am thinking of you all.


----------



## almond

Hi Shortie, lovely to see you, hope you're ok   
x


----------



## popsi

Hiya everyone x

just calling in quickly to say hi to everyone before i turn in !.. 

a few personals but please dont think i dont think of you all but my silly mush brain is not good x

shorts..lovely to see you honey you know i thinking of you xxx

donkey...your doing fantastic honey, and yep i remember how time consuming the work was if i can help with anything please ask xxx

LM..how is the lovely GD honey xxx

Almond...   

AofC.... i am thinking of you and waiting for BIL to bring books, you will have them in next few weeks honey i promisexx

tracey, mir, nix, purps, rc, swinny, calypso, heaps, zahida, louise, steph, nix, lw, lv, and all you wonerful ladies       

as for me, all good here, can i just apologise if i am upsetting anyone on ** with constant comments about how wonderful life is and how perfect my family is etc.... it is but i am not being insensitive to any of you ladies, but having a BIG go and pi$$ing off my SIL as she is always moaning... since cotgate she has been arsy and having digs and moaning on ** and generally being miserable... and I know its gettin to her!! i am no and never been nasty but dont upset me close family or i will be !!

ok rant over....hope you understand gorgeous ladies xxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Almond im ok hunny, getting there slowly    


Popsi       ur carry on upsetting ur sil hunny.      


Im just getting my list together of drugs needed for fet. Im thinking of asking doc for gestone injections as i've done a bit of research and believe its easier for the body to absorb than pessaries. Not sure why but i just dont think i absorb the pessaries properly    Does anyone know what dose of gestone per injection and how often it's taken


----------



## popsi

shorts...dont know the dose honey, but know lots of people who have swore by it.... the injections are everyday honey xxx thanks for your understanding


----------



## almond

Hi Popsi   

Shortie - re progesterone - one other thing to consider if you can't do daily injections is crinone. It is inserted like a pessary but is a gel so it sticks to the vaginal walls (!) and so delivers an even dose. Cyclogest gives you an instant hit of progesterone but then it all comes out so you don't get an even dose. I have issues with low progesterone even in natural cycle but SIRM insisted crinone was as good as gestone (one SIRM dr thinks crinone is better in some circumstances) and because injections were an issue I did crinone instead. I did 2 per day and my progesterone was fine - tested when pg and it was high. Just a thought in case it helps

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Shorts - I'm on crinone for my FET


----------



## mag108

...there is a special joy to having a day off work, house to myself and nothing in particular to do. Feels like a 'dont get out of pjs', day gal and so far so good....


Popsi: cotgate, what happened in the end, did she get it back?


----------



## H&amp;P

Mag - oooh a day off lovely   . How is your TX going     ? Where are you at? Sorry I've lost track


----------



## popsi

Mags..glad your enjoying your day off xx.... yes she had it back she rung and asked could she come for the gate about 2 weeks ago as she had someone coming to see it the next day !!! if you bear in mind they are 55 quid brand new and she lives a hundred mile round trip you do the maths !!!! we think she had told someone they could have it, and while she was here DH told her to take cot, she said she was not sure if it would fit in car, he said oh it will dont worry and made it !!!... not seen or heard from her since... i am over it now and could not care less  if i dont see her again, she upset my other SIL a year ago and only speaks when she has to... my feelings are she is trying to distance BIL from his brothers and sisters which is just not on as DH does not come from a family where they ever argue with eath other, but not working as BIL still in contact so stuff her !! oops that was a rant again LOL !


----------



## Han72

Hi all  

just a quickie - Shorts hon, gestone is usually either 50 or 100mg but trust me when I say if you can get away with crinone it's MUCH preferable!

PMSL at cotgate, obviously going to have to read back to see what that was all about!

xxx


----------



## mag108

pops: what cowish behaviour on her part! Well I believe in karma and in a basic way that sort of behaviour makes everyone run a mile! 


Driver: day 14 ocp, baseline scan tomorrow. (off to buy nuts etc soon) Want desperately to chill and relax but you know what life is like eh? And you?


----------



## fluffy jumper

Shorts, I think gestone dose and frequency depends on your Dr.  I can't remember the dose but I remember the jabs being every other day.

Almond, thanks for that info on AF. I will email the clinic and see what they say.  I will be thinking of you.  As you said you won't post much I will PM you if there is another London meet.

Mag.  I hope your sister is OK. Are you dressed yet

I started this post about an hour ago so I had better send it and then read the posts that have come in since.


----------



## H&amp;P

Tracey - I'm on day 3 of another 10 day course of Primolut to bring on AF on time for my FET (take 3 per day for 10 days then AF arrives 3to4 days later), could you get CRM to supply you some?   

Mag -      for your baseline scan and your cycle      I start DR on Friday   

Popsi -    at cotgate


----------



## fluffy jumper

Thanks AM.  I have emailed CRM.  I'm not starting until October but didn't know if it was anything to worry about


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

quickie from me 

Almond thinking of you love    

Donks    

mag- good luck chick   

Shorts       

Hi Tracey, Nix, Pops  & AM   

Been for my heamatology consultation today and he was lovely and agreed to do the full Blood clotting panel tests.
They took 11 vials of blood    
Long wait for my results - 6 weeks so am back on 1st November to discuss them.
I won't be going back for frosties now till prob January 
I'm gonna live a little now and enjoy our anniversary weekend away this week for starters   

xxxxx


----------



## IzziLu

LM - 11 vials, hope you got tea and biscuits - that's almost an armful       Hope the wait for the results flys by sweetie    You off to your friends B&B in Wales for your anniversary? Hope you have a fantastic time   

Tracey - AF still not playing ball? Hope CRM can put your mind at rest

Driver, hope the Primolut does it's job   

Mags - you enjoying your pj day?    All the best for the scan tomorrow   

Popsi - cotgate   

Shortie - yey you're back! Fantastic to see you girlie   

Almond, glad to hear things are getting better physically, I really hope there haven't been any permanent effects from the ERPC, I'm sure everything will be fine   

Louise - I'm going to be on Letrozole protocol, heard it's a good one for us PRs so we'll have to wait and see      

  Nix, Zahida, Donks, Katielou and everyone else 

I don't know if any of you remember my 3D friend who suffered a still birth at 39 weeks then a miscarriage at 10 weeks earlier this year, well spoke to her over the weekend and she's expecting again...she's now 17 weeks. I'm over the moon for her after all she's been through but can't help feeling a bit of a twinge that she's managed to get pregnant 3 times in about a third of the time we've been trying to conceive    Why do we struggle so hard girls? It's just not fair   

Sorry, putting my PMA head back on now, love to all   

Izzi xXx


----------



## calypso-sky

hey Izz Im depending on you to keep a diary lol yes food is very important .. can't believe you are off to the jinsters already soo quick that has come around keep us posted daily ....

mag big hugs for you and sis        
Popsi your sil is seeking attention me thinks  and i think you should wind her up more        
hi nix, almond, shortie louises   

hey heaps how are you i always love to watch home redeco programs and think what you are about to do sounds fab...


ive got cold i think so will post more tonite sorry everyone went to edinburgh on the weekend and all the girls smoke so i was  constantly  stuffy arghhhh    

take care
CAl


----------



## IzziLu

Hi Cal, I'm taking a netbook with me and hotel has wi-fi so should be able to keep you up to date    and yes I'll start a diary for you too if you like - will let you know when it's set up


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies      

Lots of love to you all - we seem to get busier every day at the moment - I'm determined to cram as much in with little E before I go back to work next spring   .

Just wanted to say

 to you
 to you
 dear Steph
 to you

Sorry I can't do the clever nice big posts  

Lots of love and             to the Fab Team PR.

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Donks - will be thinking of you       

Happy birthday Steph

sorry no more personals, very poorly (again!), had to come home early from work....high temp, nausea, stonking head ache and really bad pain in my lower left side. Was going to go to a & e but the pain has dulled down a bit..now I feel fluey. Had a hot shower, now in bed with fleecey socks and pj's. If the pain gets really bad will get dh to take me to a & e. Totally gone off food  (every cloud eh!) Mr google suggests wind, appendix (rarely pain starts on the left) or ovarian cyst. 

x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Good luck for your scan mag.

Annasb.  Sorry to hear you are feeling poorly.  I hope you get better soon.  Have you had ovarian cysts before?

LM.  I think living a little sounds like a good idea.  enjoy your anniversary weekend.  I hope your results give you either some reassurance or a problem and a way to solve it (cheaply)

Izzi.  I know what you mean.  I hope I don't offend anyone here but personally I think it is almost better to have a mc than not be able to conceive at all.  I hope you have found yourself able to put your PMA hat on again.

Cal.  I hope your cold gets better soon

Gotta go.  Need to pop to waitrose as I have no toothpaste for tonight .  Back later


----------



## mag108

sobroo: poor poor you! New episode of spooks on at 9pm tonight to take your mind off things?


----------



## calypso-sky

ahh thanks Izz do hope af show up soon so i can send sample away any news on your results yet? 
Yes I think a laptop sounds brill so you can chill out and bonus as dh and mum going as well ? 

Sobroody bless you  must be a bug going around ive been taking the rest of my codene for pains don't know if they help.. hope you feel better soon


Tracey toothpaste       haha i would have drunk some wine and kept tasting it until morning      


just spilled cough meds on carpet arghhhhhh 

happy birthday steph      

Hi RC and RH


----------



## calypso-sky

Thanks for my bubbles you lovely ladies


----------



## calypso-sky

A RANDOM QUESTION

when going abroad will you need separate travel insurance ? I have read my company's but its not clear whether i would need medical travel insurance or not any one got any suggestion?

thanks


----------



## Donkey

Evening ladies, just about to do MORE homework   

ASB I hope it's nothing serious, but if it's your appendix your stomach will go rock solid, it is absolute AGONY to cough (one of the tests they do in hospital) I had coughed earlier in the day which reduced me to tears and I refused when the consultant asked because it was so painful.  I also couldn't straighten my legs becasue of abdominal pain until I had morphone.
I hope it's nothing worse than a cold combined with trapped wind   


Right...homework!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## T0PCAT

ASB - aw hunny you do not sound good at all.  Hopefully its nothing more than trapped wind

Cal - hope your cold gets better soon.  If you go for treatment abroad then normal travel insurance will not cover you for anythin becuase you are not on holiday.  I took out a policy with a company free spirit which provided insurance for treatment abroad ~ £100 for 17 days cover

Happy birthday Steph, hope u gots lots and lots of presents

Tracey any news on the house?

LM - nothing came up in your original bloods? I really hope nothing comes up in these additional tests cos boy are the immunes meds expensive.

Donks - aaaaaagh homework....

Popsi    for your SIL.... you keep winding her up hun

Izz - not long now.  Pls keep posting from Jinny whilst u are there

  RC, driver, heaps, shortie, beachy, spuds, GB , LJ, LV, almond, elinor and everyone else I have forgotten


----------



## Ourturn

thanks ladies, pretty sure its flu and nothing more sinister. Stomach cramps have moved to the middle, temp peaked at 38.5 but has come down, achey, sore throat etc ect. Hoping its a tummy bug as opposed to flu, will have to wait and see. Timing is terrible as work is crazy.
x


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies   


Everyone ok   


Anna hope u feel better soon hunny.      


Had a lovely massage last night and reiki therapy from a friend, i had the best sleep last night that i have had in ages   


Day off for accounts/banking and perhaps a bit of retail therapy/early christmas shopping   


Emailed clinic to see if i can take something to bring af on and then away we go.


----------



## IzziLu

Hi all   

Morning Shortie, hope the clinic come back soon with a suggestion to get you on your way      Have to say retail therapy is sounding far preferable over accounts to me    

Morning AnnaSB, big       babe, really hope you're feeling better soon, flu is the pits    but glad it doesn't seem to be anything worse!

Cal, yeah got my results finally... +ve again unfortunately    but Penny has given me a new protocol to try from an infectiologist (never heard'a one'a dem  ) which I can use while stimming so hope that'll do the trick.  Hope you're feeling better soon too chick   

Tracey - thanks, PMA hat firmly back in place now    Any news on the house? - you must be sooo frustrated   

Zahida, thanks for the reminder - note to self - must arrange insurance   

RC, don't blame you for spending as much time with E as you possibly can - they grow so fast   

Donks, poor you with soooooo much homework   ... now you know how the kids feel!   

Mags - I luuuurve Spooks, wasn't it a goodun? OMG who is Lucas   

Belated    wishes to Steph and a public thank you for all the absolutely fabulous advice and info you have PMd re Istanbul - it's like having a specialist guide book for Jinny patients     

Love to all

Izzi xXx


----------



## Little Me

Morning all,

Gonna be Pming a few of you so check your boxes      

Shorts   

Anna- how are you love?   

Hi izz   

Love to ALL
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LV.

Laura - I got my copy of Fertility Wotsit magazine this morning and read your article, fame at last! You came across really well


Hello to everyone


xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Prescriptions all sorted girls   


Doc has prescribed my provera      to try and bring af on. Im on about day 63 at the mo think and he wants me to wait another 16 days before starting as its supposed to be started on day 16 of cycle    im certainly confused by it all i must say.


Drugs all ordered just need one mahhhhhhooooooosssiveeeeeeee af dance pretty please    


Hi anne and lv       


Im off shopping


----------



## IzziLu

cor I'm out of breath now


----------



## H&amp;P

Shortie - Just for you (hope it works for you, I just lurve those dancin' penguins) 


ASB -  Hope your feeling better soon  

Sorry for lack of personals got a visotor here with me all day from Holland so not being able to surf


----------



## Little Me

Shorts - hun, can I join in Izz & AM's dance cos they're way betetr than my boing old moves     
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Hooray, our buyers have signed the contract so we should be moving next week.  

Shorts.  I hope AF comes soon. 

I emailed CRM about my missing AF and the nurse said she would speak to a Dr to find out if they wanted me to do anythign about it. 

Driver.  Just tell your visitor that you have more important things to do!

Izzi.  I'm sure Penny knows what she is doing.  I have never heard of an infectionist either.  My friend is Head of Infomatics at an NHS hospital.  I'm sure new words get invented every day.


----------



## IzziLu

Yipeeeee Tracey, that's great news         you must be so excited! All systems go now - good luck with the move      And you're right... I'm sure they just stick 'ologist' on the end and think that sounds good!


----------



## Swinny

Hey girls

  Well I finally have lots to smile about!! My re-tests came back and my LAD results were fab. They needed to be over 50 and they came back at 99.9. My Nk's are also massively improved so the LIT treatment seems to have calmed my uber hostile body down a bit. I've still got to have 2 IVIG's before I head out to Cyprus as two of my NK levels are still over the odds and need calming, but overall the picture was a far rosier one.
I was so nervous this morning waiting for the follow up that I thought I was going to be sick&#8230;how dramatic am I!!

Shortie  Lovely to see you flower xx I can help with the Gestone question as I have been written up for that today by Dr G. he has prescribed 100mg daily after EC. 

Tracey - Yey!! Fab news on the house chick 

Sorry for lack of perso's but I am still at work so will try and bob on later from home.

Love
Sarah xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Swinny fab news I am so pleased for you 
Trace new home new baby - have good feelings for you


----------



## mag108

tracey Fab news on the house!
Shorts: good for you for getting on the case
Swin: hey    we love it!  gr8 numbers! hurray




xxx
baseline today went fine. all systems go. DR tomorrow. Stims next weds. Yikes. Gulp


----------



## shortie66

Woooohooo Mags go girl       


Tracy about bloody time       yep new house new baby      


Swinny good news hunny      


Hoping this is the turn in luck we allllllllllll need


----------



## LV.

Aw Swinny love, that's fab news! Let's keep the good news rolling

Congrats Tracey! Fortuitous timing - donor and house in the same week, is this a sign that means you'll be fulfilling that saying? Woo hoo!

Go Mags!

Carnage here - we have men in knocking down a wall in the house, the kitties have been scared witless, bless them. Had an awful week, been crying at the drop of a hat. Think I was so busy full on planning after bfn and now it's just the waiting game it's caught up with me now I've caught my breath. I feel so stuck and suspended in time. Thought I was ready to face 3D friends and come out of hiding, alas no. Puh!

Much love

Xxx


----------



## mag108

LV:    sending you a big hug, you will get back to 'normal' when you are ready xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Donkey

FAB results swinny!!!!!!!!!
xx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies!
LV huge hugs hunny xxx
Everyone ok?  xxx


----------



## Little Me

mornin lovlies

Yo Shorts - PM me your email address hunny 
Any AF?     

Sarah- still smiling for you        

LV- large       hunny- but hey, little doggle will soo be along to make you    
Bless puss cats   

Tracey great house news ....and please god let it be new house new baby - and for heaps n Shorts   

mag great news hun - I wish you ALL the luck forthis cycle   

xxxxxxxxxx

Excited about going to Wales on Friday - I've started packing for GreyD already      

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## popsi

Morning everyone xxx

swinny.. great news on the results honey xxx

LM... fab that you have a plan and appointments in place ... eat lots of yummy things to make up for all that blood taken, have a fab weekend in a lovely country      xxx

shorts.... its FANTASTIC to have you back darling xxxx woo hooo you have a plan too xxx 

lv...   

tracey.... good luck with your move honey xxx

AofC... how are you honey, great news on the open evening, i have not forgotten you still waiting for BIL to fetch them should be soon honey xxx

Mags...good luck honey xxx 

heaps, purps, lw, mir, steph, annasb, calypso, nix, driver and all you wonderful ladies      

all ok here, enjoying a bit of sunshine, visiting a few friends this week, princess has a bit of a cold so bad night last night, but thankfully i have always been a poor sleeper so thats a blessing now LOL ! ... i am counting down and dreading the return not work.. but hey needs must i know that xxxxx 

back later ladies xxxxx

ps..oh little me you snuck in there !! morning


----------



## Little Me

Hi Pops   , yep am looking forward to our anniversary break away- we're gonna go to Barmouth on Saturday and take greyd to the beach


----------



## shortie66

Morning pops have a lovely day hun xxx
Anne greyd will love the beach petal dont forget 2 take loads of photo's xxx


----------



## Little Me

Will do Shorts - really excited    xx


----------



## popsi

oh how fab he can go to the beach, i agree with shorts.. lots of pics xx


----------



## GIAToo

Hello ladies - wow! this thread is so busy.  Will attempt some personals   

Heaps - I'm currently at the Lister. Have you heard back from Peny about Tandem cycle yet?  I'll PM you with my thoughts (may not be until tomorrow).   

Swinny - great news on your test results etc.  I have been reading about the estrogen priming protocol so will be very interested to see how you get on.  Good luck    

Izzilu - Good luck at Jinny.    I understand your feelings about people getting pregnant easily.    I burst into tears on Sunday when my Mum told me that my 41 yr old cousin was pg with her 5th child, by 5th father!!! She had her first at age 17.  Some of my family keep saying to me "why don't you just go out and sh*g someone down the pub??" and to be honest that totally disgusts me and is that really what I want to tell my future child about how they  were conceived?  Makes me very angry.   

Katielou - you asked about protoocols...on my first go I did LP with menopur and got 2 eggs.  Second go I did Flare protocol with Gonal F and got 4 eggs.  Got pg with one embie and got to 9w4d, so this time I thought I would do same protocol, but I responded so badly      What are your next steps, do you know yet?   

almond - so sorry about your recent m/c.  I too had an ERPC and was worried about the long term affects on my lining, but it has worked out ok and I'm sure it will be for you.  I understand the worrying though    

Driver - didn't need the oestrogen patches after all    How are you? 

Nix -  Hope you've managed to get some sleep these past few nights.    I have been the same for the past week, awake at 2/3/4am every night with EVERYTHING going round and round in my head.  Drives you mad doesn't it?

Little Me - wow! 11 vials of blood.  Hopefully 1st November will be here before you know it and you can get going again.  Hope Wales is lovely   

Hello to everyone else!

AFM - thanks for all the encouragement and good luck wishes first.  After a few days of abstract misery, I picked myself up and decided that if I still only had one follie I would definitely got for IUI.  Peny at Serum suggested I try this a few times anyway (well she suggested natural IUI), but I didn't really hae the courage to say that's what I wanted to try at the Lister - pathetic eh?  It just makes sense to me when so many older women with low AMH get natural BFP as natural IUI is the next best thing to BMS surely?  Anyway, on Monday I still had only one follie, but it was 18mm and my lining was a perfect triple line at 8mm.  So today I am going in to be basted (ugh! hate that word) and then all I can do is   .  Thanks again for your support.

Take care everyone
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Züri

LM lovely list - well done 


Shorts parcel being posted to you this weekend 


xx


----------



## shortie66

Ta very much zuri xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Thanks LM, she will be thrilled
  at you packing for greyD already.  Have a fab time.

Gia.  good luck with the basting

Swinny.  Fab news on your immune results.  When do you fly to the jinny?

Pops.  I hope princess recovers from her cold soon.

Thanks for all the good wishes on the house.  Trying to agree a moving date that fits with my manic work diary and it looks like next Friday.  Luckily I don't get stressed often so the move will be OK.  The only thing that will stress me is DH!

Has anyone had hypnotherapy? I am thinking of it to try and become more healthy.  When I got the match I decided i had two months to get myself in shape, diet wise and reduce alcohol and coffee and I just can't seem to get in the right frame of mind.  Every day, I buy myself another snickers and tell myself I will be good tomorrow.  I am eating too much, and drinking far too much coffee.  I wondered if hypnotherapy might be able to get me to kick start a healthy living regime ahead of ET which will probably be sometime in November.


----------



## katie lou

Hello All, 

Haven't posted for a couple of days as been low and spun out and didn't want to bring the thread down. Not copying very well with accepting my sitatution and feeling desperate about the thought that it might not happen for me. Work and home life (can't find a house) are very stressful too making matters worse. 

I have my appt at the Lister tomorrow and wish I was in a better place. I can't balance the negative thoughts with trying again - any advice please?

The only thing that helped today was knowing i was gonna sneak out at lunch with the laptop and be able to catch up with you lot on the thread. Love to all and Tracey, I would say give the hypno a go. It can work absolute wonders for some people. 

Katie xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

No advice really Katie but just know that these feelings are natural but should pass and you will feel more positive again.  It is really really hard but however it happens there is always a way to become a mum.  Hugs


----------



## GIAToo

Katie-lou - it is very hard to find a balance, but your BFN is stll fairly recent and sometimes you need to allow yourself time to grieve for a failed cycle.  But look, you got that far even with the MF issues etc, so there is hope.  And there are always other options, even though you may not be ready to even think about those yet, they are there.  For me, trying to take each day as it comes helps (it's very difficult to do at times as I'm a terrible worrier   AND I like to plan plan plan!) but if you are having a "bad day", then just allow yourself that bad day.  The next day is a new day and can bring new hope and new information.  Be proud of yourself that you are even going down this difficult journey, lots of people don't even try.  Don't give up hope, it is early days and the Lister are excellent so hopefully you will feel more positive after your appointment with them.  Take care   
GIa Tooxxx


----------



## shortie66

Hello Gia katie and tracy hugs all round me thinks xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Hi Shorts.  Are you completely settled into your new house now?


----------



## H&amp;P

Tracey - fab news on the house move, so that will be you and heaps in new homes next Friday    I have a friend on FF who had hypnotherapy and said it was fab, she is on holiday in Wales this weekend but her user name is JennyW if you want to drop her a PM.

Gia -     

Katie -    I'm right there with you on the negative thoughts front hun   Just go for the appointment with an open mind and you might be surprised, I think some of my appointments that I have dreaded the most have turned out to be the ones where I have come away feeling a little better about things. Hope work and home sort themselves out soon


----------



## shortie66

Tracy settled in as much as we can be, but work starts next week so wont have a kitchen for a while Haha xxx
Hi am u ok hunny? xxx


----------



## purple72

Good afternoon ladies,

so sorry for being crap at posting lately, I have a distraction which means my time is not really my own anymore 

Things are good this end, Isaac is so cute that no matter how often he wakes to feed or how sore my nipples or stitches are none of that matters one iota when I look at him asleep in his cot! Sometimes on this horrid IF journey I wondered at times if it was all worth it! the pain, the grief the heartache and disappointments, the stress on my relationship with DH, the loss of 3d friends, the isolation on the Infertility journey (apart from you lovely ladies of course) But (and I hope this isn't to insensitive, but sometimes I think we struggle to see the light at the end of the tunnel - I know I did) it is SOOOOOOOOOOOO worth it ladies. I KNOW you ladies are made to be mummy's ans however we all get there, ask me, ask Pops, ask Steph or laura, ask Mir or Nicky or Mrs O or zuri, however we get there whatever journey gives us our dream, it is worth all of it! I feel lucky and blessed and when I look at my child I know that I have been through such a long journey to get him and it makes me appreciate every second I have with him.

So to all you ladies!

Tracey, congrats on the new house, now get cracking on fulfilling that saying (new home new baby)
Shorts, fingers crossed for your FET not long now!
LM you are a star for organising things and I'm excitred for friday! have a wonderful weekend, and blooming eck! how many vials?!?! (was it a vampire doc?!?)
Katie, keep your chin up sweetie, we have all been there, it's such a tough journey, but you are stronger than you think and you WILL get through this!
GIA what a fab lining sweetie, keeping everything crossed for a successful basting! Lovely to see you on here! Remeber how many of us PR's have natural miracles they all come from one eggy and one sperm!
Zuri sweetie how are you getting on? enjoy your visit to the UK!
ASB hunny I hope you feel better soon! big hugs
Donks, Thinking of you and your op tomorrow, will keep everything crossed that they can sort out what they need without doing any further surgery!   
Pop's how is your princess? finished your xmas shopping yet?
Swinny wonderful results hunny! fingers crossed for you now!
Mags, go girl!
Driver sweetie how are you getting on? not long till you start?  
LV hunny   3D friends can wait, stick with us, we'll keep ya company!
Heaps hunny now don't go working too hard!

Oh ladies run out of steam now and Isaac has run out of patience waiting for mummy to get her milk machines out!

Even if not mantioned you all DOESN'T mean I am not thinking of you because I am!

Much love and big hugs
Sxxx


----------



## Little Me

Thanks Shorts n Z     

Shorts - what date u off to Czech?     

Purps- I am excited too      

Gia good luck hun   

Yo AM    

Katie


----------



## katie lou

thank you all so much for your kind words and hugs. XXX


----------



## T0PCAT

Hi all, 

Katie Lou -   , Gia has said some wise words about taking one day at a time.  IF is not easy and it is the hardest thing I have ever done, but in the darkest moments you have to be brave and have hope.  I have had a bad few weeks, the immunes issue has knocked me for 6 and I wake up at 3am stressing about it.  I am a control freak like Gia and I need to have plans but until the immunes is sorted I can't really plan....it is driving me crazy.  

I got my TB results and they were negative   , which means I can start on the Humira.  However the clinic haven't posted my hidden C results yet.  I was on the phone just now and they have them now but the receptionist mentioned that I might need a prescription so not sure if I tested positive or not.  They have a new women there and she is still learning the ropes, I guess I'll find out sooner or later.....

Purps, RC, Zuri, Laura B, pops, steph mir, mrs o - your wonderful stories guys keep me going 

Gia sending u lots      for some good basting action

Mags good thoughts for you too    

LM hope you have a lovely holiday 

Tracey I was seeing a lady for stress management - she did a lot of hypnothereapy and visualisation techniques, I found it really helped me.  DH thinks I need to start seeing her again   

sorry no more persos but I am thinking of you all

Off on to Munich beer festival tomorrow and then to austria for a few days, maybe the hliday and alcohol will help me de-stress.  Better go finish packing.


----------



## shortie66

Purps i love ur post thank you sweetheart         


I have dropped out to scott that Stepan said if the FET doesnt work he will sort something out so we are not waiting another 11 months. He just said "ok then"     


Tracey im not doing very well on the giving up alcohol either


----------



## Little Me

Morning all,

All ok?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Morning LM - you might regret asking that..... 

well yesterday was rather stressful. When I got to the clinic the embryologist told me that the sperm they had defrosted had a low sperm count (4 mill and they like a minimum of 5 mill) and therefore did I want to defrost the lst vial I had! I was already panicking about the timing of my IUI at this point as you know







Then the nurse couldn't get the catheter passed my cervix (which was apparently tilted!) and after a few attempts she had to go and get a doctor and another nurse. THe doctor was lovely (as was the nurse) and in the end I was laughing through my tears, but basically I feel that there is no way I am likely to get pregnant














. I wondered if I should just forget the whole thing, but it's so hard to stop treatment in the middle of it isn't it? A bit like trying to stop a herd of buffalo running in the same direction!

Hope everyone else is having a better time of it than me - trying to look at positives in my life, but struggling this morning. I'll get there.

Love
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Little Me

GIA2- so sorry you've had a horrid day - rubbish question but did they manage it in the end?


----------



## GIAToo

Hello love - thanks for the   .  Yes they did manage it in the end.  
xxx


----------



## calypso-sky

sorry you had a rubbish day yesterday GIAToo  glad they managed it in the end .. big hugs darling          

your message purps was lovely thank youuuuuuu     

hola shortie 


zahida enjoy your beerfest and invest in some dioralyte get it from boots the new hangover cure it mings but you will thank it in the morning enjoy 

love to all catch up once work in through 


    
Cal


----------



## Little Me

GIA2- Sooooo, you're on your 2ww then eh love. This COULD be the one       

yo Cal


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon all!
Manic here 2day im knackered.
Gia good luck on the 2ww sweetheart xxx
Hi anne and cal and everyone else xxx
Better get back scott is having 2 work and he's not really used to it. Hahaha


----------



## Little Me

hello mrs shorts


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hello everyone,    Just wanted to say to GIA - so sorry yesterday was so difficult. Hope you managed to get a good night's sleep - and I'm sending you loads of luck for the next 2 weeks.       Tracey - great news about the house.    Hi Shortie, LM (hope you two and GreyD have a fab weekend.) and everyone else,    Jo x


----------



## Little Me

Jo, how are you?


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi LM - I'm ok, thanks for asking. Just started DE cycle - last chance saloon!


----------



## T0PCAT

Gia - sorry you had such crap day yesterday but here are some      vibes for your 2ww 

Jo - yay glad to see you back on here.         

cal - thanks for the hangover tip


----------



## T0PCAT

I have a DHEA query - does it mess with your AF.  My cycle was only 27 days this time and I am still bleeding on day 7 when it is usually done and dusted in 4 days........


----------



## H&amp;P

Heaps - Wishing you a smooth and fruitfull appointment at Care, new house new baby will be here in no time      I'm Ok just getting    about this FET, start DR tomorrow, not talking about it much as I'm pretending it isn't happening   

Gia -      for your 2WW   

Zahida - I took DHEA for 3 weeks and my AF disappeared completely so I stopped taking them as well, sorry not much help are we   

LM - Hope the 3 of you have a lovely Anniversary weekend in Wales   

Jo - Hope your DE cycle at CRM is going smoothly     

Purps - your lovely words made me   , I'm also excited for you all receiving your parcel   

Shorts - oooh exciting if work is starting on the house   , we so want to move but with DH losing his job next June we can't until we know where he will get a new job    also we have a dilemma so it's probably good we can't move just yet as we don't know whether to buy a lovely family house or a city pad just for the 2 of us.

DH has flown off to Palma this morning (after being stuck on the runway for 2.5hrs due to the air traffic control strike), there are 12 of them from his shift at work gone age range 35 to 65, they have been putting into a kitty every month since the closure was announced as some of them start leaving in the next month or so they are having their farewell holiday now, weather forecast is for rain, rain and more rain, feel a bit sorry for them they would have had better weather if they had gone to Scarborough


----------



## shortie66

Good luck heaps darling          


AM ur poor dh    what a long way to go for crap weather. P.S. we have bought a family anyway     


Hiya zahida jo and everyone else       and        to all


----------



## Kittycat104

Driver - enjoy your 'me time' whilst DH is away.  My DH is off out all day on Saturday and I am looking forward to buying nice food and watching X factor in peace already!


Heaps - think I said before that I was interested in tandem but then started to worry about syncing the cycles - is that why the success rate is lower?  Did Penny say yours would be a natural cycle - I have read that suggestion a bit on the Serum thread


Zahida - my AF was fine on DHEA (just my skin and hair that went doo-lally) but know plenty of others that it affected.  Enjoy your european travels.


GiaToo - so sorry this tx hasn't gone as well as you have wished.  I have had the catherter issue you mention on previous cycles - I always get them to do a dummy run now.  


Tracey - I have exactly the same problem with motivation - cannot stop eating unhealthy stuff and drinking.  I tell myself I deserve the treats for getting through the cr*ppy days


Katie Lou - sorry you are feeling down.  The other girls have said it, but we have all been there - there are ok days and bad days on this rollercoaster.  You will make it through - hang in there!  I think your consult was yesterday - how did you get on?


Purple - loving all the ** piccies!


Almond - I think it may have been you that mentioned Crinone gel - did you find it better than cyclogest?  


Hugs to LM, Shortie, RC, Popsi, Zuri, LV, Mags, Cal, Jo M and everyone else


AFM - manic busy at work - trying to get ahead of myself in preparation for my next cycle so I can manage to fit in appointments without it all becoming a nightmare.  Went to see GP last night - she is lovely - prescribed me Crinone, Clexane and Gestone on the NHS.  Think she feels sorry for me because she has a large bump.  Usually I don't like bumps, but can overlook it as she writes out that NHS prescription.


L xx


----------



## katie lou

Hello, 

Giatoo big hugs to you. Sounds like you had a tough day there. But the good, good thing is that it all happened in the end and you're at the 2WW stage. Fingers crossed. XXX

I had my appt at the Lister today. Just trying to digest it at the mo. Hardest bit for me was that Dr Wren confirmed what she said at the open day about protocols - that nothing is really proven and there isn't a better protocol or worse, that it is all down to luck and genetics - which kind of saddens me cos I'd like to think it could make a difference. I think i will go with the Lister anyway simply cos of the better figures to my current clinic. I'll still hope that Gonal F will be my magic drug after Menopur though. 

Jo_11 - I am on the same protocol as you are going to be on only 450 of GF and no menorial (so not the same really but kind of)

Thanks for all the hugs. 

Katie Lou xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

shortie66 said:


> P.S. we have bought a family anyway


did the family come thrown in with the house


----------



## shortie66

AM         whoops      or is that forward thinking   off to have a look on ebay


----------



## H&amp;P

Shorts - might try that too do you think they would do discounted postage for buying more than one, thinking about stealing one as my next option


----------



## shortie66

AM nowt on ebay hun         Ooooo stealing one never thought of that. Might have to stalk out leasowes park the weekend see whats about. Trouble is with knees like this i cant run very far...or very fast


----------



## popsi

driver and shortie... you two are making me       but also i feel so    for you both as i wish your dreams would come true


----------



## H&amp;P

Shorts - I recommend Centreparcs, everyone there had 2 or 3 each so I'm sure they wouldn't miss one.      No offence meant ladies.    Any sign of AF?

Popsi -


----------



## shortie66

Thanx popsi darling       i have to laugh sometimes myself, i cant spend ALL my life being miserable now can i    


AM no hun no f-in sign of the beatch yet    doc has prescribed provera    which he says should bring a bleed on. AM getting pains tho so may wait a few more days see what happens, really dont want to have to bring one on if i can help it. Ooooo centreparcs aye       Are you going there? Shall i come with you? You can grab a couple and i'll keep lookout and be the getaway driver


----------



## H&amp;P

shortie66 said:


> getaway driver


  not going again until we've got our triplets  , we went in June about a week after our BFN, "big mistake, huge mistake"
I'm on day 6 of my 10 day course to bring mine on  how ironic is it that we have to do this when we have spent the last few years hoping the beatch would stay away.


----------



## shortie66

I know its been almost 10 weeks now for me now    how long have you been waiting hun?     


I will go to butlins when i have my quads and i will let them drive the childrens entertainer doolally for the whole time


----------



## H&amp;P

Shorts - I was 10 weeks for my last AF and had to take something to eventually make it arrive, this time I have chosen to take them rather than risking her going AWOL again as due to work commitments I can only go out in certain weeks.


----------



## Little Me

Hi all

AM n Shorts -              .

AM- Poor hubs in the rain bless him. You ok?   

Shorts- When you off hun? was wondering if we could work out a date before u go for you to come over for some grub         

love to all
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mag108

...it's very autumnal out there!    no indian summer then!
X


----------



## Little Me

Mag it's feckin freezin


----------



## H&amp;P

Just spoke to DH in Palma and I could hear the rain through the phone     so it's no better there.


----------



## purple72

Oh My Goodness Ladies!

Where do I begin??

Thank you all so very very much for the wonderful gifts you have sent for Isaac DH and I!

Firstly Anne sweetie your choices were just perfect! I read that book to Isaac this morning! Oh It had me in tears, what a wonderful book! The musical carosel (jungle themed) is just wonderful! DH loves it and the jungle mobile is just perfect (are you sure you haven't seen Isaac's room) And his giraffe door sign! So cute.We couldn't have chosen more perfect gift's ourselves! The big boy's outfit is wonderful with his little check shirt and big boy's jeans! I cannot wait till he fits them. As for the cuddly snuggly cosytoes outfit! that will be perfect for the winter and for when we bring him back from summer in Southafrica to wet and rainy winter in UK! 

Also the Ted baker bib's His first Designer gear! Get him!

DH loves his book he has been reading it already and laughing out loud! And my lovely pamper box! well I look forward to cracking that open.

And ladies thank you also for the M&P vouchers! Dh is on the website now checking out what we can buy! We did take some pics this morning and will post on ******** soon.

Much love and big thank you to you all from The B family xxxxxxx

You are all so wonderful and thoughtful and I love ya all xxx


----------



## Little Me

Purps hunny, firstly, you are more than welcome - we love you all and are delighted that you are now a family of 3   
I decided on 3/6 months for some stuff as I thought you would prob have lots of new born stuff.
Loved choosing for you all


----------



## fluffy jumper

can't post much today as too tired and hungover.  I got back at 3am this morning after one or two glasses of bubbles and wine then I couldn't get to bloody sleep until half hour before the alarm went off.
My healthy living MUST start today.


----------



## H&amp;P

traceymohair said:


> My healthy living MUST start today.


  Tracey I think you are my twin, I was supposed to be 1 stone lighter by the time I started this FET..... I start DR today so I have failed dismally  and had a packet of crisps and a chunky kitkat for my tea yesterday  and I've just been to the pub for lunch  My new philosophy for this FET is that on my last 3 cycles I was as good as gold, gave up everything and lived like a saint and it did bob all good so maybe being a bit more relaxed about the whole thing might make a difference. Though i already look 5 months pregnant when I breathe out with my jelly belly so if it does work yummy mummy I will not be


----------



## LV.

I"m sooo with you girls. I was doing so well and lost a stone but since last week I can't stop eating chocolate Hobnobs and I've started on the cafe lattes again. Ggggg!!!


Glad you like your goodies Purps! LM did a sterling job.


I'm still living in builders dust still and the noise is driving me crazy but wil be sooooo worth it in the end!


Love to all


xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

LV.  Get back on the wagon, you were an inspiration to me. It is so hard to stick at it isn't it.  I am only ever good for two weeks max.

Driver. To be honest I think you are probably right.  I hope so anyway and you get a nice BFP.  Enjoy the downregging!  Are you sniffing or it is a jab.  I will have a jab on my forthcoming DE cycle.

Louise.  Your GP sounds fab.  I have an apt with mine the week after next to arrange the hiv, hep tests that need  to be redone. I am going to ask him if he will prescribe the gestone. I know what you mean about being manic at work when cycling.  Both my OE cycles ended up being in a really busy and stressful time at work.  Same is going to happen this time too.  

Heaps.  I wish there were categorical answers in this IVF lark rather than all the experts seeming to believe different things.   

Still no AF for me so I will go for a scan at CRM next week, although god knows where I am going to find the time.  We exchanged today so def on for friday.  As we only exchanged today I have done nothing.  Boxes just arrived this evening to start packing.
The worse thing is, I ran BT to move our line and they said the new house hasn't got the line I need and they have to send an engineer.  Only trouble is they can't come until 19th October.  That means 19 days with no phone and internet.  I don't care about the phone, but no internet   

I am running out of steam now after my late night yesterday.  I think I had better to go bed so I can get up and start packing tomorrow.

Night night girls.


----------



## shortie66

Evening all   


Still awaiting af here, told scottie tonight im getting some pains and he said u've been saying that every day this bloody week      


Tracey good luck with the scan sweetheart and the very very best of luck moving      


LV driver lm lv and everyone else, hope u all have a lovely weekend


----------



## LV.

Busy time ahead for Team PR, there's lots of tx brewing. Let's hope we have some lovely luck this time, maybe a change of season is what we need. 

LM - hope you're enjoying your weekend away, how lovely

We're off to see the pup today and take a blanket so he can have some familiar smells when he comes home. Can't wait! Bet he's grown so much

Love to all

Xx


----------



## shortie66

Morning all! 
OMG its sooo cold!!! 
LV happy puppy visiting sweetheart xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Shortie - Bl00dy AF, have you tried abdominal massage to try to make her show her face, it has worked for me in the past. And my acupuncturist once told me to run a rolling pin (or in my case a bottle of wine as I didn't have a rolling pin up and down the very top of the inside of your thigh. 

LV - How exciting going to see the pup. When I was in my local beauty salon having my nails done yesterday one of the clients came in to show off her new puppy, it was so tiny and everyone was ooohing and ahhhhing, it was so cute   

Tracey - I am on the daily injection s to DR and started on the dreaded hidden C antibiotics as well yesterday.

Just about to get ready to go and meet Swinny, Mags, Beachie  & a new Dogus lady for lunch, can't wait


----------



## Swinny

Hey girlies

Well what a day I've had  The







arrived 10 days ahead of schedule so I went into tailspin mode this morning. What is it with us PR gals and our uncooperative AF's?? I have been taking Estrofem, which I thought was supposed to work like the OCP?? Anyhow, my body decided it wasn't waiting!! Well after waking at 5am in agony, I rang Cyprus 1st thing and let them know and then had to arrange for a baseline scan this morning at Care. Had my FSH done too and that came back at 4.9  so it's all systems go and we'll be off to Cyprus in about 12 days time 

Had a lovely afternoon with Mags, Driver and the lovely Ronniecat up at The Woodlands in Morley. We missed you Beachy 

I have now just had a lovely bubbly bath and got my jammies on ready to watch the X Factor and I am cream crackered.

Shorts and Tracey     here's my little AF dance for you girlies......who did one for me whilst I wasn't looking?? 

I'll be back tomoz for lots more personals.


----------



## shortie66

Swinny how dare you pinch mine and tracey's af, give it back this instant        Oooooooo exciting but no doubt scary times hunny           for you. Snap on the x factor, bubble bath and jamas     


Think i have conjunctivitis    got a really sore and red right eye. Feels like someone has smacked me one just on the cheekbone   


I have found a photo of me in wedding dress and trainers    and have put it on ********. Hilarious       what a great day wish i could relive every minute of it again


----------



## fluffy jumper

Morning girls.

Swinny.  Yay all system go for you.  Good luck

My healthy living still hasn't started, went out again last night and had a few too many.  Definatley starting today.  We have a day of packing ahead.  Hopefully we will have lots of helpers popping round.  I hope they are better than yesterdays though.  My friend very helpfully packed a box that needed every item wrapping in bubble wrap.  The trouble is, the four children she brought with her plus Max were chucking everything upstairs around so it took me ages to sort it all out again!

Driver.  it is amazing how many ways there are to downreg.  Daily jabs, monthly jabs, sniffing.  good luck.  Have you got a definate date to go?

Shorts, I am going to ** right now to look at you in your wedding dress and trainers!

I had better get off here and start packing seing as I made DH get up at 7am with a slight hangover.

Enjoy your sunday everyone


----------



## beachgirl

Good Morning, just going to read back and try and see what I've missed...we ought to have a synopsis at the top of each page to keep up...

Had a lovely time in Scotland, can't wait to go back...meanwhile it's back to work tomorrow...boohoo...


----------



## popsi

morning everyone.. .just calling in to say Hi hope you all are having lovely weekends.... sorry rubbish personals at moment...have Hellish AF right now ! so much pain but trying not to let it spoil the weekend...think i may go to GP and see if there is anything they can give me stronger tablets.. i think my endo is probaby back too   ..oh well onwards and upwards big       to you wonderful PR ladies xxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies   


Hope ur all having a lovely sunday im off to out of hours doctors clinic shortly as look like i have gone 10 round with frank bruno.


----------



## popsi

shorts...what the hell has happened hun xx


----------



## shortie66

Popsi nothing serious hunny, conjunctivitis in both eyes, but my right one is all swollen and red underneath. Dr is a bit worried it may be cellulitis or somat like that. Just gotta keep an eye on it        hahaha and if swelling gets worse or redness spreads then go back to out of hours clinic. Had some painkillers and some food so feeling a bit better now, gonna have a little snooze as slept crap last night. Oh and gotta have a few days off cafe as im all contagious and cant prepare/serve food etc


----------



## mag108

shorts: you poor thing! Hope it all heals soon
Popsi: poor you too!


Tracey: good luck with packing



well 4 days into downregging and having crazy dreams (maybe brought on by anxiety)...yesterday morning dreaming... it was layers of stuff going on including hoovering a massive and disgusting carpet at my parents house as the special guests arrive...all very exciting.
I recall DR making me a bit moody last time and I am feeling very swollen ...BUT MAYBE that was the lovely large lunch me, swinny, driver and ronniecat had yesterday! hi girls   ....stimming from weds so it's all systems go! Works a bit nuts so trying to stay calm with massages.


kisses to everyone
x


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

Hope you are all okay.  Not posted for a wee while cos had alot of crap going on.  Was still feeling a bit raw about my miscarriage and then my brother starts being a right knob head.  He has alcohol and drug issues.  Thought at 31 he had finally sorted himself out but no he hasn't.  My poor mam has been stressed out with it all.  Anyway I had a chat with him and told him a few home truths.  Feel better for it.  Just hope hes listened to me but nothing more I can do for him now.  He has to fight his own demons and decide to change.  I know it will be hard for him cos went through a similar thing with my dad but dad has turned his life around.

Sorry so no personals too much to catch up and I will try and do better.

But I will share with you my funny story cos we all need a lift now and again.

Went for a run on Wednesday and DH was loads ahead as normal so was no where in sight.  Anyway I ran for 15 mins as normal and then decided to turn round and run back to the car.  I was just bending  over having a little bit of a breather when a black Labrador came bounding up towards me.  As you all know I am terrified of dogs but have been doing better with the fear lately.  

Anyway this dogs takes a shine to me and jumps on my back and starts humping me.  I am only 4ft11 and wright 7.5 stone so I am quite little.  The dogs paws were on my shoulders even when I straightened up.  I could feel its breadth on me.  I pushed it off but it kept jumping back on.  I tried to run away from it but it kept catching me and jumping back on.  Its owner was no where in sight.  I just could not get away from it.  I was proper panicing and running down the cycle path shouting help, someone get the dog.  Must have looked a right idiot !!!    

The owner then turned up and ran up to her dog, shouted at and said oh its never done that before.  She thought it was well funny.  I was traumatised.  She put it on its lead.

I then got back to the car and waited for DH.  When he turned up I was in a right mood.  When I told him what happened.  He was peeing himself.  Like I can see the funny side now.  

This happened on Wednesday.  Only plucked up the courage to go for a run today.  The dog was not there today so no doggy love for me today     .

Hope this has cheered people up that need it.

Take Care

Ginger Baby


----------



## katie lou

Good Evening,

I just got out some opaque tights making it Autumn in my book.

Hope everyone's weekend was ok. The black labrador's certainly was!

Hope your eyes are feeling better Shortie. 

And hope the house hasn't been too exhausting Tracey. 

I decided to go with the Lister, so now organising for  DH's sperm to be moved to London (anyone had to do this?). Have agreed with the Lister that at the first scan, if there are only 2 follies, to abandon, and wait another month. I can't afford to do that too many times (age/ money), but feel its worth a try based on the fact that each month is different. That said, I'm aware of course that even when there might be X follies at start, it doesn't mean there will be the same at the end of stims. 

I'm doing the SP Agonist (buserlein and 450 GF). It seems some of the girls have had good responses on this. I did try to talk to Dr Wren about the Agonist/ Antaogonist Conversion cycle (don't fully understand it but heard its good for PRs)but she seemed keen on SP Agonist. Any thoughts?

Anyway, must going and sort out something for tea.

Katie lou


----------



## fluffy jumper

Ginger.  You poor thing, but at least you gave DH and us a laugh!

Katie.  Do you feel better now you have made a decision?

Beach.  I'm glad you had a good time in Scotland.  Shame you have to go back to work tomorrow though.  I always find a holiday makes me want another.

Mag.  Dreams are definately better than moodiness.  Good luck with stims

Shortie.  You poor thing, but I suppose every cloud has a silver lining if you get a couple of days off from the cafe.

Popsi.  I hope AF goes away quickly.

AFM.  I am exhausted with all the packing.  Mum and Dad came round at 9am and left at 4pm.  They were brilliant.  Most stuff packed now, just bathroom, our bedroom and Max's room to go.  Nothing needs wrapping in those rooms so it shouldn't take too long.
I must admit both DH and I are wondering if we have done the right thing.  We are not sure if we are really gaining anything and wondering whether we will fit all our stuff in.  I should be feeling excited not worried.  Oh well, its done now.

Still no sign of AF.


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


Tracey snap with af, i think swinny has pinched her       You will be fine with the move hunny it is always unsettling moving somewhere new and wondering if u have done the right thing.       


Katie good luck at the lister sweetheart, hoping your dreams come true         


GB nice to see you back sweetheart        This humping thing must be a labrador trait cos my golden lab lewis is exactly the same      


Mag Good luck cycling hunny      loving ur mad dreams    


Scottie is cooking tea as per usual, eye still very swollen and red, might be a visit to docs in the morning if its still there.    Enjoying watching x factor and then downton abbey, i love all the old costume dramas and scottie cant complain cos he watched the footy earlier


----------



## bugle

ginger babe- not been on here for ages, but glad I came on to read your doggy story!     


steph - thanks for updating the list a few pages back, I was losing track!! my goodness there are a lot of us on here now!! 


good luck and best wishes to all!


----------



## mag108

GB: oh my god thats so funny!


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

Tracey- yay!!! for Friday hun, I wish you all lots of happiness and laughter in your new home    

GB- Shorties dog Lewis tried to hump me too         

Shorts how's your eye lovely?   

Hi Bugle   

Hi Mag  

Had a lovely weekend away girls, lots of ffod, drink and laughter - GreyD had a lovely time too

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning all!
Feel like poo :-(
LM im at docs waiting, eye still swollen red and bloody sore. xxx


----------



## Little Me

Ahhh hun


----------



## popsi

morning all 

shorts hope they sort your eye honey xxxx

lm...glad you had a good time xx

tracey...good luck

love to you all xxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Pops   
how's princess ?
x


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies   


Back from docs at last, has given me mega strength anti-b for soft tissue infection     F knows how i've managed to get that, and to cap it all off i now have a stye coming on really bad eye too     Oh well they say bad luck comes in 3's so hopefully thats my lot of bad luck for this year


----------



## Little Me

oooh Shorts , sounds nasty- look after yourself xxxx


----------



## popsi

oh shorts honey sounds horrible xxx take care and rest !! xxx

lm...she is good thanks honey, gone for her nap now after running round the garden with Daddy xxx


----------



## shortie66

Thanx LM and Pops       going to try and have a little sleep now and hopefully the anti-b's will kick in quickly.


----------



## katie lou

Hello All,

 for Shorts - that sounds so painful.

Tracey, I feel a bit better now that I decided to go with the Lister but still finding lots of reasons to worry. Are you moving far from your current home? What motivated the move? We are desperately trying to find a place but there has been nothing on the market. My DH is going a bit mad cos of it as he likes his space and we are in a tiny flat now.

General question: anyone tried the Agonist/ Antagonist conversion protocol. I'd like to understand it and how it is suppose to work. I read Dr Sher's thing on the SIRM site but honestly I don't get it. Any thoughts?

Also, could anyone advise on something re: the SP agonist - what in the treatment stops you from ovulating?

Katie Lou xx


----------



## beachgirl

Shorts    hope that you're feeling better soon hun, talk about through the mill....


----------



## Ronniecat

Hi Mag

Just popping in to say, it was fab meeting you on Saturday - hope to see you again soon xxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hiya All

Just a quick post before In Betweeners comes on.  Love that show.    

Shortie Sorry about your eye.     Plus I can I borrow Scottie to make my tea
Katie not sure about that protocol.  I thought they were two separate ones so not sure where the conversion bit comes in.  Hope it works out for you.
Heap Yeah new house Whoop whoop
Tracey Think you just have last minute jitters
Popsi Sorry you are in pain.  Bloody Endo sucks     
Mags Good luck cycling     
Alright Bugle Glad I made you     
Little Me When Lewis humped you were his paws on your shoulders and could you feel his breath on your neck.  Bloody traumatised I was.  Don't like big dogs. DH said if I get pregnant this month he wants a paternity test

AFM Bloody exhausted.  Been trying like mad to get pregnant again.  But not sure if it will work cos not sure if I am ovulating properly.  Did ovulating sticks and got faint lines for a couple days but not proper positive ones. Did BMS anyway. Now no lines at all.  Cycle all out of kink.  Oh well at least DH has had a good time.  Its also my birthday on 6 October.  Will be 36.  Feel so old.  DH is taking me to Edinburgh.

Anyway got to go Harry the rabbit is playing up and chewing the bloody carpet again.

Hi to everyone else.

Take Care

Ginger Baby


----------



## Ourturn

Shorts - ouch! You poor thing. Make sure you carry antibac gel every where you go! When I had a sty sp?) someone told me to take a clean piece of muslin/cotton, dip it in hot water (as hot as you can bare) and press it to the sty..should draw it out.

Swinny - fab news re your immunes! 
Mag - will be keeping everything crossed for youv    

Tracey - sure you will be happy once you've moved 
Heaps - congrats on the house and good luck with this tx     

GB - luckily my lab only humps his bed! 

LM - thanks so much for organising the collection and pressies, you did a fab job   How is greyd?

Purps - glad it all went down well!
Katie - can't help re the sperm but wishing you lots of luck     The sp works for the majority of pr's here (I'm an exception!) 

Pops - Annaof c is the expert when it comes to controlling endo pain, might be worth consulting her?

Donks - hope the adoption road is going well

Anna - hope you are ok

Lady V - bet you can't wait to bring your pup home!

Driver   

Sorry personals have run out of steam! Sending huge   to everyone who needs them 

Not much to report. What I had last week was a virus which has been making its way around the building I work at! Luckily it was short lived and I felt better within 3 days. Bought both doglets spangley new collars as Benj's was really tatty and Daisy has outgrown hers. One is red leather with silver bones going around it, the other is red with LOADS of diamantes...she looks like j-lo of the dog world!   

Anna x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Evening.  Too tired for personals this eve.  i was on a media training course al day today which involved being interviewed to camera twice.  i hated seeing myself on my screen was horrible.  I got a lot out of it because I was so far out of my comfort zine but it was quite stressful.

Shorts, I hope the anti b's sort your eye out quickly.


----------



## mag108

ronnie cat! hi and lovely to meet you too hun, enjoyed the giggles!


much too much happening now. DH got 'the call' at 5pm today, he is now on train to London, and he has now to fly out first thing tomorrow from London to his sister. She took a turn for the worse and the family have been told to travel to see her now. Breast cancer the primary but secondaries found. She was only found to have cancer two weeks ago today...all very sad.  


trying to stay calm. Stimms from Weds. Massage tom eve.
sorry no persos, my head is exploding.
x


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies   


Katie Lou i think it is cetrotide that stops u from ovulating hunny.       Hope the perfect property turns up for you soon      


Beachy      i have to laugh about it hun, otherwise i would have gone crazy long before now    


Heaps woooo hoooo for the house sweetheart, same here with the work ours is starting tomorrow, but like you we just had a feeling and tbh we love it here its so cosy, no nosy neighbours wanting to know all ur business, very private and very very homely. Good luck with tx hunny       

Ronniecat hello hunny    


GB no wonder ur exhausted all that bms    Think if i remember right Anne just stood up to look out the window, well that was it for lewis, paws round her waist and he didnt wanna let go      But he is gentle boy and really wouldnt hurt a fly   


Anna glad ur feeling better now sweetheart     Love ur new doggy collars     Think i will definately give the hot water a go later   


Mag so sorry to hear the news sweetheart      sending you and dh and all my love.      


Well eye seems a bit better this morning. Woke up in the night and it was stuck so had to put hot water on to unglue    The swelling under the eye had started to go down last night but it has swollen up again now.   


Still its not gonna stop me going to merry hill today to start my christmas shopping and the first port of call will be Debenhams as there is a sale on


----------



## beachgirl

Heaps, we went to Inverness, then drove via Loch Ness to Fort William then Oban then got the ferry across to Mull for 3 nights and


----------



## H&amp;P

Ronnie - lovely to meet you and glad you decided to come over and join us on here, hope to see you again soon.   

GB -     at the paternity test, really hoping all that BMS has done the trick     

Mag - Huge    to you and your DH's family, where is his sister, hope it's not too long a flight    Good luck with stims.     

Anna (SB) - so pleased you are feeling better this week, one of my work colleagues has come down with some sort of virus and is now having hospital tests as he is jaundiced and they think he might have hepatitis A

Shortie - You look after yourself and no doing too much around the house while you are poorly, you need to give your body a chance to recover.

Heaps - Fab news that you have your new house, I know the work will seem daunting but it really is a forever house hun. Hope you cycle at Care goes well and this is your time.

Anne-   

Beachie - Glad you had a fab holiday, I'm meeting Leola for a quick coffee at Tankersley Manor tonight at 5:15 if your free   

KatieLou - Shortie is correct Cetrotide will stop you ovulating, think I had that from about day 6 of stims.   

Swinny - Lovely to catch up with you as always, and fab news that you are off and running with TX.     

Looks like there will be a few of us cycling and 2WWing at similar times, really think it is time for some good news on this thread


----------



## fluffy jumper

Shorts.  I can't believe you are christmas shopping, summer has only just finished.  

Mag.  I am so sorry to hear about SIL.  That is so quick, I bet the diagnosis hasn't sunk in yet.  I think the massages are a good idea to keep you calm.  

CRM want me to have a scan this week to find out what is happening, why no AF.  Although it is ridiculous because I have done three pg tests and all negative I keep daydreaming that they will say I am pg with a hearbeat.  Mad, because even if I had conceived in a month when the monitor said I hadn't ovulated bearing in mind I am not taking prednisolone it wouldn't work out anyway.

Better get back to some work


----------



## Little Me

Hi All,

Mag hun,     for SIL xxxx

Shorts- Ooohh, would love to have joined you at MH for a good shopping spree in Debenhams   
glad your eye is getting well again   

Hi Tracey    

AM-    

Anna- I want greyD to have sparkles on his collar too- looks like he's gonna need a proper greyhound / whippet collar soon for his skinny neck     

Heaps - great news on house


----------



## elinor

Hi everyone - sorry I have been away for ages. Tired and sick and nervous 24/7... trying to relax a bit now, but it's not easy!

Tracey - I really relate to your anxieties about the scan, and the hope against hope that you might be pg. I would think that if af was ever late, despite not even having a partner! Knowing that it was technically impossible, I would still have this tiny - totally irrational - hope. At least you have a partner, so thinking that way does not make you certifiably bonkers, like me! Hope the scan provides some reassurance.

Mag - so sorry to hear about your s-in-law. I hope your DP being away to be with her doesn't leave you feeling too alone with this treatment cycle. sending      and      your way!

Shortie - what have you been doing to yourself, petal? I hope the eye clears up soon, but just because you can't go to work doesn't mean you have to start Christmas shopping yet!!! We aren't out of September! But I suppose I am always a last minute shopper - if you enjoy being organised and starting the plans and celebrations early, then have a good time ahead of the rush.

Katie-lou - hope others have given you enough info about agonist/ SP protocols etc. I can't keep up with all the different ones you can have, and alternative schools of thought on what works best for PR. Down regging never worked well for me though, I felt appalling and they were my worst cycles. Even for the current cycle, I had to down reg to get me in synch with the donor, and it didn't work! I started bleeding as I was wheeled in to theatre for embryo transfer, so got wheeled out again in tears and the embies were frozen. I was devastated at the time, but the FET (natural cycle!) worked!!

Beachy - hope you had a lovely time in Scotland. Mull is beautiful (and hopefully you didn't have the midges that the summer brings!)

Heaps - you are keeping yourself busy, with new house and new treatment cycle!! Hope the balance of distraction from the worry of each by the other will help you to be in the right place for Care's approach, and wishing you every success!         

Ginger B- I am with you on the trauma of the doggy attack - I think it sounds horrible, though glad you can see the funny side. It is still quite early days for your cycle to be fully 'back in synch' - after a miscarriage your body has to physically recover, so don't worry if the monitors aren't behaving exactly as they did before. It should get better, and there is always hope!

Sobroody - loving the doggy bling! I think we all need something sparkly in our lives. In fact, lets have some now!
                     

Little Me - join the sparkly club and get some bling for GreyD!
                     

Ronnie - welcome to the thread from team PRs worst poster - I keep going awol, but do read and am thinking of folk even when I can't keep up the replies. 

All best wishes to everyone else - Laura, Popsi, Nix, Steph (thanks for the updates!), Purple, RC, Swinny, Zuri, Jo and all I have left out/forgotten.

I have finally sorted a ticker - was too nervous to do one before, since I am still not relaxing and enjoying being pregnant, only managing to limit the panic a bit... I had the 13 week scan last thursday, which was wonderful (but was so nervous I was actually sick 5 times that day - on a good day at the moment I can do regular nausea, but no sickness.) Baby all present and correct, moving around beautifully and I managed not to cry.  Hoping the 'morning' (what a lie that is!) sickness will ease off soon, but at the same time I realise every day how lucky I am to be here, and don't care about any of the negative stuff (can't clean my house as bending forwards is a great way to bring on heaving, but will sort that next month, when m/s has eased off, as I am determined it will). Hope no-one minds this info, I know how hard it can be to deal with other people getting/being pregnant - please let me know if you'd rather I post somewhere else, since I truly don't want to make anyone's journey harder. 

Anyway, all best wishes to team PR, especially those cycling now or starting soon. 

Love
Elinor x


----------



## Little Me

Elinor that's great news


----------



## beachgirl

Elinor. great news...tell me about the midges....

Driver, sorry don't have the care today so can't get out..boo...


----------



## IzziLu

Afternoon all, sorry haven't been round for a couple of days, I'm desperately trying to meet my deadlines before flying off at the end of the week   

Elinor that's fabulous news on your scan, glad you're feeling brave enough to put up a ticker and really hope the m/s passes soon   

Tracey, hope your scan this week gives you some answers (if not a miracle   ) and good luck with the move   

Driver - is DH back from his rainy trip to Palma yet?     How's the down-regging going   

Shortie, poor you with that eye, glad it's a little bit better today and hope the Xmas shopping helps take your mind off it      

LM - sounds like you had a great weekend away    When's the next news on your immunes investigations?   

Beachy - sounds like your hols were good too (despite the midges   )

Mags, so so sorry to hear your SIL has taken a turn for the worse, big       for you, DH and family

AnnaSB - glad to hear you're feeling better this week. Loving the sound of those bling collars   

Heaps, that's fantastic news about the house, the effort will soooo be worth it and all the luck in the world for Care, hope this is the one for you     

Swinny, how's the stimming going and how dare you start early... I thought we were in sync    Have you sorted your flights yet?   

JoM -     for you and this DE cycle sweetie   

Popsi, hope your AF from hell has eased by now    

GIAToo - how are you coping with   

Katielou - all the best of luck at the Lister and hope you get your questions over protocols sorted, it really can be so confusing and more to the point frustrating that there are no definitive answers     

Louise, when do you next cycle hun?     

LV - when does your pup come home - you must be so excited   

GB   about the black lab...brings a whole new meaning to doggy style!

Ronnie -   good to see you over here   

Purps, thank you so much for your lovely message   Glad you liked the pressies so wonderfully picked by LM. Love to you DH and Isaac   

Bugle - We haven't 'met' before and I don't know what made you post the other day after a long time away, but it was very timely cos your signature and your lovely 2 Jinny babies has really boosted my optimism for my tx next week, so thank you very very much   

I have a couple of questions for those who have been to the Jinny please    Firstly, out of a matter of interest, is their preference GA or sedation for EC? Secondly...do they provide 'inspirational material' for the guys or would DH be better off bringing his own       .  Just trying to think of everything before we go and getting myself in a minor panic   

Love to each and every one of you   

Izzi xXx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Izz - results 1st November for me 
Jinny is sedation hun and pretty sure they do have "material"


----------



## IzziLu

Thanks LM    1st November seems like a long way away hun - is that how long it takes for some of the results to come back or just the earliest available appt?    Hope the time flies by anyway


----------



## fluffy jumper

Wow Izzi that was an impressive post.  You put me to shame

Elinor.  wonderful news about your scan.  I know how worried you were a few weeks back.  I hope your MS passes.  I know everyone is different but I think people like you continuing to post (as long as it is not about what pram you are chosing etc!!!) inspires people to belive it can happen for them.

My diary is a nightmare this week so can't fit in scan until next week.  Maybe I should just do yet another pg test.  It will save moving them to the new house!


----------



## Ceri.

Afternoon ladies 

You may have noticed that the clinic threads have now disappeared from the IVF board and they have been been to their appropriate locations board, so they are easily accessible. This chatter thread will stay here though as it's generalised IVF


----------



## Kittycat104

Afternoon all


Mags - so sorry to hear about your SIL.  My thoughts are with you and your family.   


Tracey - the move sounds exhausting - when do you actually get into your new house?


Shortie - stickey eye - nice!  Hope you are not putting customers off their sandwiches.


Izzi - when do you fly out?  Have you started on the drugs yet or are you doing it all when you get there?


Elinor - you are certainly not the worst poster - that was a marathon post!  I agree with Tracey that we need some pregnant ladies on here to remind us it can be done, just as long as we are spared too much baby detail.


Heaps  - hurrah to a new house!  Are you going to move into it whilst you do it up?  Glad that you got a plan from Care - I was on that same protocol at CRGH and it gave me five follicles - my best ever.  When do you start?


Hugs to everyone else - Anna, Beachy, LM (LOVE your new profile pic on **), LV, driver, Almond, Katie Lou, Popsi, GB and anyone I have missed.


AFM - AF on its way - started spotting today, so expecting day 1 to be tomorrow.  Then its back on the rollercoaster again!  Glad a few of us are cycling at the same time, its always nice to have company.


L x


----------



## katie lou

Hello, 

Elinor, reading your signature I would say keep posting here too as it does keep us going knowing after all that you went through it has worked. What an experience you had there with the ET. 

Thanks for the comments about the SP Agonist. However I don't have cetrotide on my list of things to buy? And I am sure that somone said the SP Agonist didn't include it. Might have misread something.

Big hugs to all.

Katie lou xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Elinor - brilliant news on your scan - very happy for you   

Tracey - good luck with AF arriving (or not   ) and the house move   

Katie-lou - glad you have made a decision on the clinic and hope they expain the protocol to you properly.  Hope you're feeling a bit more optimistic, even though I know how hard that is   

Louise - good luck for starting this cycle    

Shortie - hope the AB have kicked in and your eye is feeling much better   

Izzi - good luck for your upcoming treatment!    Hope they have some suitable "material" for DH   Thanks for asking after me, I know how hard it is to keep up on this board   

LittleMe - definitely get a sparkly dog collar for GreyD, my pooch has one too which I got when she got a part in a film I was in - talk about nepotism   and she was a rubbish actress, but I let her keep the collar and lead!   

Mag - so sorry to hear about your SIL    Hope you're ok.

Hello to Driver, Sobroody, Heaps, Anna, Swinny, JoM, LV and anyone I've missed - I know there's loads of you.   

AFM - not in a good place.  Not even allowing myself to think I may be pregnant and just worried about a job, so if I AM actually pregnant I'll be even more screwed without a job! 
Very down   , but I'm sure tomorrow will be a better day

Take care everyone
GIA Tooxx


----------



## katie lou

GIAtoo, 

Just read today's post on your treatment diary. Its been a hard day I see. The 3-5am slot for worry is one I am very very familiar with and then of course you are wasted once the day comes. Similarly, I am noting myself that the challenge of getting pregnant makes me reflect on my whole life. Obsessed with success and failure (of the IVF) you start seeing your whole life like that. In the early hours as I lay awake trying to get a grip on myself and my thoughts, the only thing that helped me, was to repeat (for a long time) the words 'one step at a time'. When it all caves in, you really do have to do it like that. I cannot remember the line in Eat pray love, but there is a moment where she is lying on the bathroom floor unable to take it anymore, and here's her own voice speaking to her telling her 'she will be ok'. Go get the book out and re-read that bit.

Love Katie Lou xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Thanks Katie-Lou      I think getting that book out again is a good idea. Sorry you've been having sleepless nights too     
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Swinny

Hey girls

Well Day 3 of stimms today. Managed to give myself a bl**dy overdose of Pregnyl on Day 1 of stimms    I have to take 75IUI and it comes in a 1500IUI container which is to be mixed with the 1ml of water. Well to cut a long story short when you convert it all down it works out at 0.05ml that I am supposed to have, but I used a 2.5ml syringe and managed to give myself 0.5ml    No harm done apparantely but on Sunday night my head had bounced off and I was in a right old panic. Then yesterday things got worse....I rang Healthcare @ Home to arrange for my 2 lots of IVIG (which would be done by a nurse at my house) only to be told by the co-ordinator that all of their IVIG supplies had been re-called and that they had no replacements, nor would they be getting any this week or next    Well my head completely went at that point. This treatment is probably the most important part of all of the immune therapy that I've needed and so without it ther's no point in having the IVF. I rang dr Gorgy straight away but he was in a consult, so I had a very fraught 40 minute wait but all is well as Dr Gorgy has a different brand and he's now going to do it for me on Friday and then again on Monday or Tuesday. 2 more day trips to London that I could have done without but at least there's a solution.

Got my first stimm scan on Friday morning at Care so hopefully all will be progressing nicely fingers crossed. Don't need anymore calamaties now   

Hope you are all well and sorry for the lack of persos but I am under orders from Mr Swinny to step away from the laptop   

If any of the London lovelies are going to be around on Friday teatime it'd be lovely to grab a coffee before I head back on the train??

Love to you all my little Team PR lovelies


----------



## bugle

swinny - I always found that the more stressful the treatment, the better the result!!!!-           good luck!!!


----------



## calypso-sky

seems full of busy on here i looovee it nice to see you cycling girls chating away , ive been reading but still keepin in touch with what is happening,,,

Giatoo will be reading your diary tonite,, thanks for making one must seem soo hard to express what you are going through but its a good thing as others are there in mind and spirit    with you..

sending lots of love to my girls  katie lou , swinny ,izzster, louises, mag  and  i thinketh tracey?  and gorgeous driver on your cycles this times        anyone i have forgotten can you please forgive me     



shortie is your place still on for the meet up next month chick gotta have to book my tickets oohhh i soo excited sorry i have not been on most fridays lately my friends are alcoholics   

izz inspirational material lmao omg      

hey zahida you back from beer guzzling yet?

hola LM how are you and lil greyd doing aaahhhhh mwuahhhhhhhhh         

hi els glad youre back on and a ticker sounds fab    


just resent my sample to serum hope it get there fine      


mag what sad news must be very distressing sending you loads of          



loads of love to you all 

mad cal


----------



## popsi

Hi gorgeous ladies

just a quick one, its getting really busy again now and i am struggling to read and post, and by the time i have read my brain is mushed....its great to see so many people cycling again, hopefully 2011 is gonna be team PR year, there have been a few miracles in 2010 but come on ladies you can raise the numbers even higher       

shorts.,,, hows the eye darling xxx

mags..sorry to hear your sad news xxx

love to you all.... off for half hour sit down then bed....AF still being a b!tch xxx


----------



## IzziLu

Evening gals   

Popsi, bless you with your beatch of an AF, hope she's causing you less trouble tomorrow   

Mad Cal    hope that sample arrives in one piece this time   

Bugle - now you've got me worried, does that mean your txs at Jinemed were stressful?   

Swinny    that's the sort of error I'd make too largely down to the hair colour    Glad you're back on track now - hope some of the girls are able to meet you for that coffee on Friday   

GIAToo and KatieLou, hope you girls can get some decent stress free sleep and GIA hope tomorrow is a better day for you sweetie    

Louise, we fly out to Istanbul on Sunday morning, leaving home late Saturday night and driving to Heathrow overnight so hopefully will get a bit of sleep on the flight    No I haven't started the drugs yet, doing it all out there so probably starting on Monday if AF co-operates   

Nite nite everyone

Izzi xXx


----------



## T0PCAT

Just popped on to check on everyone.  

Elinor      tears of joy for you hun.  pls keep posting and updating us on your  progress

Heaps - yay on getting your house,     for your tx

Louise        for you too

GB and Izz      for your stories

Swinny - phew so glad the G-man could sort you out.

Gia  - hope the 2ww isn't driving u too   

Katie - as you said one step at a time

Mag     so sorry about your SIL

sorry no more persos but thinking of you all   

AFM sitting in Rainy Salzburg after 5 days of partying in Munich, I can barely walk and talk   but what a blast we had - including livening up a 21st Birthday party in a Barn in the middle of rural Germany   . Definately de-toxing the rest of the break  Off on the sound of music tour this afternoon and then on to vienna tonight.  

Then back to sorting out immunes and treatment but will worry about that next week.....


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

3rd Anniversary today     off for an Italian later     

Everyone ok?

xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies    

I am still reading although I wish I had more time to post - we have had a duvet morning this morning, hence why I'm able to post now - Emilia cluster feeds like mad in the evening and I need both hands to control the booby cannon!!

         to all those cycling/about to cycle - this time last year I was in Istanbul dodging riots, arrest and waiting for AF to show, so it is possible for miracles to happen.

          to everyone 

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

RC - I remember well your hilarious updates from Istanbul, just think of the stories you will be able to tell Emilia when she gets older

LM - Happy Anniversary hun, best wishes to you and J, 2007 was a great year to get married   

Zahida - sounds like you had fun   

Izzi - Will be following your Jinny journey     

Popsi -    and give the beatch a     from me   

Gia -     

Mags - Hope DH's journey went Ok   &      for your stims

Swinny - You will soon be soaking up those Northern Cyprus rays of sunshine     

Elinor - Lovely to hear things are going so well, please keep us up to date with how things progress   

SB - Will be looking on ** for those sparkly collars

Beachy - Back to work for you this week, must sort out a date for coffee soon.

Shortie - How's the eye today, hope it has gone down again   

Tracey - Not long until you will be all settled in your new home and all that packing will be a distant memory, how are things going with the shop, what is going to be the must have toy this year?

Heaps - Has it sunk in yet that you now own a gorgeous new house.   

AFM DR seems to be going OK, taken last tablet to try to bring AF on so she should be here in the next few days, then day 2 scan and then we can get on with booking flights etc.... still contemplating going out on my own as depending on when AF comes some of the flights have gone up astronomically, ie were £80 per person now £380 per person (and that's one way)


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - blinkin hell that's expensive! But I'm sure it will be worth it!      Will take some pics tomorrow

Swinny - how stressfull!     

Happy Anniversary LM!

Mag - how sad      

Elinor - congrats on a great scan! 

Evening everyone. My super long weekend starts here..no work tomorrow for me. Plan to get very drunk and try to forget about the fact my ovaries are yet another closer and producing duff eggs. 

x


----------



## Swinny

Evening ladies

Mags - Hope your first injections went well. Like I said if you want some company I am just up the road xx

Popsi - How's our little girl?? I totally sympathise with the evil AF. I don't think I've ever had one go by without incident.

Shorts - Hope the doc gave you something to sort your poorly eye out...ouch. Sending you a cuddle xx

Izzi - Woohoo just looked at your ticker my lovely. I will be with you every step of the way and willing a bumper crop of BFP's in the next month or so from the Jinny/Dogus.

Zahida - hello sweetie. Yeah I can't tell you how relieved and grateful I was to Dr G. Oh I so so wish I was with you partying hard.

GB - I know we shouldn't laugh, but a bit of wee escaped when I read your tale of doggy shenanigans

RC - I am praying for a little miracle just like Emilia xx

LM - Happy anniversary sweetheart 

Elinor - Fab news on scan chick 

Anna - Hello gorgeous. Thanks for the hugs. My stress levels are coming down now and just got back from acupuncture so going to have a nice early night now 

Driver - Mr Swinny tells me that 2017 would be a good year for us to get married, but then again he said why rush things 2027 sounds even better

Well we've got a villa sorted and it's lovely so now it's just wait and see what the scan on Friday says and we'll then be able to book our flights..yippee!!

http://www.ownersdirect.co.uk/cyprus/CY1625.htm

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## bugle

izzilu - no we did the first part of the cycles in england and it was just a bit fraught getting up to london, getting drugs/ needles, then injecting myself in the bum due to having menogon when DH happened to always be away on business, and the second time around the doc doing to scan in london decided I had a polyp the day before I was due to leave for turkey!!!!! Turkey was a breeze after that!!! you'll love it!!! Good luck     make sure you  buy a magic eye from one of the markets in turkey for good luck!!


----------



## IzziLu

Ah thanks for that Bugle and so glad you got the wonderful results you did despite the stress    Commuting to London from Cornwall for scans was never going to be practical so really glad we're doing the whole thing in Istanbul    I'll make sure I look out for a magic eye    (what is it? All I can think of is those opticle illusion pics that were popular in the 90s   )

Swinny, lovely villa - Owners Direct rock!! Not long till you'll be there enjoying that pool   

AnnaSb -    for tomorrow sweetie, hope you have a great day off   

Driver that's a drastic difference in prices, are you hoping to pick and choose when DH flys over to save some pennies?   

RC really hoping your October miracle duplicates itself this year for all us girls embarking on cycles now...wouldn't that be just fantastic   

  LM - hope you enjoyed your Italian     

Zahida - how's the head?     

Love to all   

Izzi xXx


----------



## beachgirl

Just a quick hello from me as been for a pedcicure and now off to bed....swins...that villa looks fantastic...any room for a little one..x


----------



## calypso-sky

peds are excellent beachgirl nice oneeeee


----------



## beachgirl

Morning, just got up to make DH a cuppa and some breakfast as he's off to Marlow this morning, going to go back to bed once he's gone and hopefully have a few more hours..


----------



## H&amp;P

beachgirl said:


> Morning, just got up to make DH a cuppa and some breakfast as he's off to Marlow this morning, going to go back to bed once he's gone and hopefully have a few more hours..


bl00dy h3ll beachie are you the best wife in the world or what, I would have just grunted at him and rolled over   Hope you got back to sleep but knowing you you got up and cleaned the house from top to bottom, you put me to shame 

SB - enjoy your super long weekend do you have any plans?


----------



## beachgirl

AM...you know me too well...ended up staying up and so far have cleaned the bathroom, microwave oven, made a apple pie and am just making leek and potato soup...how are you?


----------



## Little Me

Morning all.

beachy- I'm seriously Impressed     

Hi AM


----------



## Little Me

Anna - 

have a lovely day hun


----------



## purple72

Happy Birthday Anna Sweetie, may you have a wonderful day and an amazing year ahead!
Much love from Me xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Anna - Happy birthday to you! - enjoy your super weekend of drunkenness.


Purple - lovely new photo of Isaac!


Swinny - villa looks great.  Hope you get some late sunshine too.


Driver - I am doing a little AF wiggle for you.  Not great news about the flights - budget airlines should do a special IVF fare.


Zahida - your holiday sounds interesting!  Will there be photos of the barn experience?


Day 2 scan today - all OK and start the suprecur tonight.  9 little follies on the scan so willing them to do their thing and trying not to feel doom and gloom that the last tx that was cancelled starting with 9 follies.


L xx


----------



## H&amp;P

ASB - couldn't tell 100% from your post if it was your birthday or not and you don't have your DOB on your profile so was waiting for someone with access to ** to confirm what I thought, hope you have a fab Birthday and get spoilt rotten

can you save me a slice please  

Louise -


----------



## beachgirl

Anna, Happy Birthday, hope that you get spoilt rotten x


----------



## purple72

There are so many ladies cycling it seems right now, unfortunately I have mush for brains just now but know that I'm keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you all and am with you all in spirit and hoping that 2011 see's a glut of PR babies being born!!!!

Thank you all for your comments on my little man! fingers crossed I'll be able to return the compliments when you all post pics of your beautiful children next year!

You ladies all continue to amaze and inspire me and I feel very priveledged to know you all xxxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hiya Gang

God you lot have been busy with your posts.  I need to work part time so I can have time to catch up with all of you lot.  So forgive me if I miss anyone or anything really important.

Tracey Oh your job sounds so exciting, getting filmed like a film star     .  Good luck for tomorrow's scan
Mag so sorry about your SIL.  Sending you loads of     
Shortie Christmas shopping already.  Are you completely     
Anna Pleased you are feeling better and hope you had a good birthday
Elinor so nice to read your post.  So pleased everything is going well.  Do keep posting cos you make us believe that one day good fortune will shine on us too.  
Izzlu Doggy style     
Louise Good luck cycling.  Hope AF is not too painful
GIA Sending you loads of     
Swinny What a nightmare with your stimms.  Glad you have got it sorted.  Good luck.
Zahidae What a party animal.  Glad you had a good time.
Calyspo How's it going crazy girl ?

Hi to purps, RC, Beachey, Little me, Driver and everyone else.

AFM Had a sad day at work today.  1/2 the people I work with in my dept were on contracts and their contracts ended today.  So really hard seeing people I know and have worked with for over 4 years go.  Very emotional day. Been a bit     .  

Also dreading 36th birthday on Wednesday.  36 and still no baby     .  DH just keeps saying to keep going and to keep hoping cos he knows we can do it.  He said little Stan was proof of that and his job was to give us hope.  One of my friends said to me the other day that its just taking a bit of time for me to have a baby because god is taking his time making sure he/she is perfect.  I thought that was such a lovely thing of her to say. 

I am sure I will feel okay on my birthday cos we will be in Edinburgh, stopping for 2 nights.  Love Edinburgh.

Hope you all well.

Take Care Ginger Baby


----------



## purple72

Ginger sweetie, I was 37 when we concieved Isaac and 38 when he was born!

At almost 36 you're a spring chicken xxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Oh thanks Purps.  Thats the sort of pep talk I need.  Isacc is such a cutie too.  He is just delish, could eat him. He looks so cute.

Good I sound like a baby eater.  I am not honest     

Ginger Baby


----------



## purple72

No worries hunny understand completely, DH &I have to stop ourselves eating him up on a regular basis xxx


----------



## Han72

Hi all

sorry have been a crap FF-er lately

 my favourite dinna-lady 

 to you for yesterday LM , sorry I missed it and did greyD get his bling bling special whippet collar? I wanna get a sparkly one for my l'il Tishtash but need to not go silly with dosh right now, especially as we've just bought her 3rd basket (she basically ate the other 2  ) and replaced a bunch ot toys she'd chewed beyond all recognition...

I've got a horrible feeling that I've missed a couple of other birthday's recently, Steph... who else? Sorry my brain is mush right now!

Wheezes -    for this cycle lovey, they'll get it right this time and those 9 l'il follies will have eggs in 'em      

Beachy - could you stop showing us all up please  So glad my DH doesn't read FF!

Swins - PMSL at you PYSL   and     the scan tomoz  

GB - your DH is a scream! Sorry that thing with the dawg was such a horrible experience for you but blimey you don't half make it sound funny..  

Driver - RAH  re the flight prices   Hope you can get a good price hon      

Jo - thanks for getting back to me hon

Purps and **** sy glad all is well with your little munchkins

Sorry no more persos, in very selfish fashion I've been away for ages and am now posting just when I've got a completely "me,me, me" head on right now and was hoping you guys might be able to help me out... please don't kick me out! Basically I went for my d/r scan today after 2 months of the pill and a week of buserelin. I stupidly thought this was gonna be a real quick, "yeah you're d/r but your lining looks very thin" type thing, that was the only "but" I was prepared for as my hysteroscopy earlier this month was normal. However, events have conspired to trip me up yet again. There is a sub-mucosal fibroid 4.8cm in diameter and my French doc sez if it were up to him, he'd want it removed before tx. And the recovery time (or at least the delay before you can do any more tx) from said op is 6 months. I'm supposed to be going to Barbados for DE tx in less than a fortnight... It really does feel like somebody up there is saying give up, you're never going to have any children. I keep swinging from "it's ok, we can still go and freeze them" to i don't want to to trek all the way out there just to be told it's not gonna happen and you can have yet another Christmas with no clue as to whether you're ever going to have any kids. 

Earlier this week, DH had a mental breakdown (that's the only explanation I can think of for it) and asked me if I was planning a divorce because I was insistent that if and when we have kids I want them to have British passports. That really upset me but now it looks like it could well be a moot point anyway. I'm gonna have a look over on the fibroid board but Dr Google isn't too positive about the chances of this DEtx going ahead. We might have to go all the way out there so that DH can w*nk in a pot and then figure out how to get the frosties back here cos I'm buggered if I'm forking out all that dosh to go all the way back to B for FET... Is it just me or is everything sh1t

memememememeeeee, sorry everyone   

xxx

Oops Hi Heaps  sorry you're not feeling well hon, but call that a "me" post I know you're ill but you really must try harder   read mine to see how it's done   Seriously, huge       chest infections are 'orrible  

xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Nix - that's really tough, of course you are meant to have a child, you are a lovely person who has been given the shi**** end of the fertility stick. IF only seems to happens to nice people, the dregs of hunamity seem to have no issues getting pg...I stupidly had Jeremy Kyle on this am and this just reafirmed this belief     IF the fybroid is definately going to have an adverse result on tx then I would probably go for frosties (if postponing isn't an option) and go back for them at a later date once the fybroid was sorted and treat it as another holiday (if you can afford it)  Have you conulted with Mr G or Agate on Mr G's board. Sorry your dh had a melt down...IF takes its toll on us all      

Thanks for all the b-day wishes. Must say I'm rather depressed at turning 39...just one year of the big 40 and all the stats are anti me getting pg with my own eggs. Have already accepted it but birthdays seem to just rub it in. 
Anyhoooo off to get ready for our meal out, intend to get sloshed. 

Anna x


----------



## beachgirl

Oh Nix..you certainly know how to do things in style....   sounds like a total mare..personally I'd have the op then treatment as I'd want to optimise my chances of getting pg...I've got a fibroid which is increasing in size and would have it removed if I got the chance...not an easy decision is it


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


Sorry been awol last couple of days more pregnancy announcements this end would you believe on ********   


Nix i have no knowledge of fibroids darling im so sorry      


Looks like my af is finally starting to arrive slowly but surely, have spent the last half hour in the bath sobbing please please please god please let this work please please please      I think i have finally lost the plot   


Sorry ladies        did mean to say havent read back so no personals    


Loads of          and          for everyone


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies    

I'm doing this one-handed, so please bear with me.

ASB   to you,   to you,   dear Anna,   to you. Hope you have a lovely meal.

GB-you spring chicken you - I was 42 when I conceived and 43 when I had Emilia, so you've time on your side.

Heaps - hope you get better soon.

Nix - do you know where the fibroid is? I have an anterior fibroid and it didn't affect things.

Purps - love the latest ** piccies. Isaac is a treasure.

Izzy and Swinny - I'm sure October is a lucky month.

Louise -          for those follies.

Driver - I had a quick read back and it brought back some happy memories. Emilia had better be a good listener!!

Beachy - another Team PR domestic goddess - I am sooooooo impressed.

   to LM, Bugle, Shortie and Calypso.

       to all the Fab Team PR.

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Swinny

Hiya girlies

RC     Get Emilia to blow me some magic October bubbles will you   

Happy Birthday Anna. Have a lovely meal out tonight with hubby   

Lou – Hey cycle buddy. Willing your lovely follies to have super growth spurts between now and your next scan       


Nix – Snap girlfriend, i've got a little fibroid too (intramural). It is 3.8 x 3.7 x 2.8cm but the nurse that scanned me said not to worry about it as it “didn't appear to to encroach into the cavity” whatever the hell that means. I am trying to stick out of my mind as like Heaps says lots of ladies have them and still get pregnant. What's your gut feeling tx or delay? I am so sorry to hear that DH had a meltdown, this whole business is so rough on relationships. Big hugs dudette


Izzi – 2 more sleeps xx


Beachy – Apple Pie sounds lovely, where's mine??   


Heaps – Rotten stinky chest infection   . Hope you are feeling brighter over the weekend my lovely     


Purps – What a lovely post sweetpea. I am hoping that 37 pregnant and 38 mother vibe is heading my way xx

Shortie - Yey for AF    This time baby


----------



## shortie66

Swinny this time for all of us sweetheart          that thought just made me


----------



## Rural Chick

Swinny - as requested - and Emilia pushed the mouse button


----------



## Overthemoon

Evening lovelies   


There are lots of you cycling this month so wanted to pop on to say good luck to everyone who has started/about to start.     


Nix, I too have a fibroid and was told it wasn't interfering with my lining so they left it and it wasn't a problem. Is yours very close to or on the inner lining? If not, I would still go ahead with tx.


Happy Birthday Anna!   


Beachy, wow, what a goddess you are. Are you still having your friends little one on a Thursday?


Shortie, hip hip hooray,    this is your turn    


Swinny, you got a scan tomorrow? Lots of luck lovely    


Izzy, there's so much to do and see out in Istanbul so get your guide books out. Also, we all got a lucky mascot when we were out there, RC and several others got an eye, I got a lucky ring which I still wear. Look for a Turkish eye and carry it with you!


GB, I had Toby after my 36th Birthday   


Heaps, get well soon. How's the house going?


Louise, here're some follie growing vibes      


Love to everyone else   


xxxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi all,

Wow, looks like fibroids are pretty common then! 

I too had my down-reg scan yesterday and was told they couldn't measure my lining due to my fibroid(s) ??!!   The Dr assured me the fibroids were fine as they aren't "encroaching on the cavity" but that I'd need a blood test to check I had down-regged. I have and all is ok and I'm ready to roll.

If the Dr had said my chances would be better if I had my fibroids removed, TBH, I would go ahead anyway Nix. But that's because I am totally and utterly fed up and bored of IF now and have promised myself that I end TTC when I hit 40 (in less than 2 months!  ) I understand that you may not be in the same place as me Nix, and must do what you feel is right for you. But the general consensus does seem to suggest that the deciding factor is whether the fibroid is encroaching onto the cavity of the uterus or not. See if you can establish that or not before making a decision.
Good luck hon.

Hi everyone else. Sorry, no personals, it's been a week from hell (apart from the highlight of having lunch with lovely Malini and Charlie yesterday), and I need a bath and bed (with a cup of tea rather than the glass of wine I REALLY want.)

Jo x


----------



## beachgirl

Swins, feel free to call in, there's some left...DH is stuffed as I've done him 3 courses, soup, spag bol and apple pie...

LW...not had her this week so chance to get lots done...


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

Nix - lovely to see you x I've got no experience with Fibroids love , sorry but      for you hun
Not got collar yet for GreyD , the one we want is 4 week lead and £35!!!! maybe I'll just pop to pets at home     

sarah- Scan today?   

heaps- get well soon   

Mornin beachy,   

Ladies, I'm 42 (and a half   ) and no sign of a bubba - I'm feeling old and fff'd and a bit past it I have to say   

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spuds

Hello gang )

just a quickie from me to say am alive  and thinking of you all xxxx have been given the luxury of another go naturally over the next 6 months before any more treatment so trying to switch off for 6 mths if that makes ant sense ?!?

Will be back I hope before spring with good news again (positive hat on and I am praying for more bumps and babies on our thread when I get back properly )

still up for a curry in nov so cu then xx

loads and loads and loads of love

Secret Spuds lol
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

LM - if its any consolation you don't look it! I have spent a fortune on doggie gear...but they're worth it! 

Spuds   

Morning all. Feeling a tad fragile, had a bottle of bubbles with dh before going out and then the restaurant had another bottle on ice waiting on our table (the owners are friends). Food was amazing as usual, had a lobster pasta starter, monkfish & scallop main and choc mousse cake with hazelnut ice cream!
Had a sausage and egg sarnie, starting to feel human again 

Anna x


----------



## Han72

Hi all

Hey Mash  lovely to hear from you! Hope you enjoyed that curry!

LM - I can't believe you're 42(and a half!) you look about 25 my love - past it schmast it!

Shorts - so glad AF has finally decided to put in an appearance!

Heaps are you feeling any better hon??

Dinna your burfday dinna sounds YUMMY!!! As does the sausage and egg sarnie, wish you could get propah sausages out here!

Thanks all for your kind words re the fibroid. Basically the biggest one is 4.8cm in diameter and was ORIGINALLY diagnosed as intra-mural and no impact on fertility. Pity nobody thought to warn me that they can go from intra-mural to sub-mucosal, ie as it has grown it is now "impinging on the womb cavity", according to my gynie. Oh and it's posterior so getting at it in an op would be seriously hard work and entail the risk of damaging the womb lining and gawd knows what else anyway so if they say I need to get rid of it first I might end up in a situation where not only do I need DE but also a surrogate. What I don't get is if that's the case, if it really is that bad, then how come the hysteroscopy was ok? Ok that was done by a different doctor but he was aware of my fibroids and he couldn't see any sign of them impinging on the womb cavity. In fact they're outside the womb so he couldn't see them at all. Surely he'd have seen it if the womb cavity was severely out of shape?! And how come my gynie was going to do the mild stim cycle a couple of months ago I am totally confused


----------



## Ourturn

Nix - sounds like you need a 2nd opinion. As well as Mr G might be worth consulting Penny at serum in athens. She seems to be an expert in hysterocopies..womb issues leading to implantation problems. Let me know if you want her e-mail address. She usually responds in 24 hours. She asked me to call her..was on the phone for 40mins and she didn't charge! 

In your shoes I would get another scan with a different doc. Don't understand why they would have missed it during a hysteroscopy. How long ago did you have it? Totally forgot I have a fybroid too, but was told it will not effect a pg.


----------



## IzziLu

Afternoon all   

Nix, I totally agree with SB, if anything calls for a 2nd opinion those contradictory diagnoses do and I can officially confirm that Penny at Serum is a superstar!    Hope you get some answers   

Anna, I am positively salivating over your dinner last night and brekkie this morning      Hope the fragility is passing   

Spuds buddy       lovely to 'see' you again. Hope you had a wonderful holiday, been thinking about you loads. Big    for you and DH from me and DH   

LM     obviously I've never met you but I remember your piccie (b4 Charlie cat   ) and you looked fabulous and nothing like 42   

Beachy, you truly are superwoman   

JoM, I'm so      that this is your time and that self-imposed cut-off will be totally irrelevant   

LW - what is this Turkish eye of which you speak?    Bugle mentioned them the other day too - what am I looking for   

Shortie, yey for AF finally arriving   

Oh Heaps, nasty chest infection    hope you get well soon   

RC - it's now officially October - lucky month!     

Swinny, only one sleep for me now    How many till you're off to your fabulous villa?   

Well girls, I can't believe that after joining this site back in Feb (I think   ) 'meeting' all you lovely ladies, listening to your advice and recommendations and talking about it for gawd only knows how long I actually finally leave for the Jinny tomorrow.  I'm so excited and so very very nervous all rolled into one      I'd be very grateful for a few good luck bubbles to send us on our way    from anyone who feels so inclined    

Big      to you all!

Izzi xXx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

Heaps sorry you are feeling pants.  AF sucks.  I feel pants too.  We can both be pants together.    
Nix So sorry you are feeling sh*t.  I know how it feels to feel everything is against you.  I am not sure what to do.  I would go to Barbados anyway and see what they say, if you can afford it.   
So Broody Happy Birthday
Spuds Glad you are still alive and kicking.  Did the doc say to carry on naturally for a while.  My doc told me IVF was still the best bet for us.     
Hi to everyone else.

Sorry for a quick me rant.  So peed off.  AF has arrived early.  Been feeling crap all morning at work, so soon as AF arrived at lunch time I came home to ring hospital to see what they want me to do.  They said after my first period after M/C to wait til the next period and ring them.  So next period has arrived but my cycle is wrong, its arrived 1 week early.  Its arrived 20 days after last AF.  Why has my cycle reduced to 20 days when I am normally been 28 and 32 days.  So worried something else is wrong.  Don't know if we should do IVF this month now cos its our last chance and want to give myself the best odds.  They said after M/c you are your most fertile for the next 3 months.  Said IVF was still best chance for us.  If my AF had arrived next week and I was on a normal 28 day cycle I would of just went for the IVF but don't know what to do now.  Like Nix said why is everything so hard.  When I rang the hospital I had got myself in such a state I was crying.  I am so sick of all these knock backs.  I wish I could be stronger like you girls but I am weak.  We tried so hard this month  to get pregnant.  Why could it not just work.  Why can't we all be lucky bast**ds and get pregnant and have healthy pregnancies.  Its just not fair     

Right me rant over.  Feel a little better but not much

Everyone take care

Ginger Baby


----------



## Overthemoon

Izzi, it's the Turkish symbol, they are patterns of royal blue, light blue and white rings painted onto glassware, jewellery, keyrings and just about anything they can print the pattern onto. You'll see them in souvenir shops. Lots and lots and lots of luck lovely, I so hope this is your turn    I've just heard the latest board Jinny twins were born last night, a boy and a girl. Please bring us back another miracle.


----------



## IzziLu

Oooh LW, is that Mierren's twins? Fantastic news    I'll pop over to the Dogus thread now! Thanks for the info on the Turkish eye and thank you so much for your good wishes...it really means a lot to me


----------



## Kittycat104

Evening lovely ladies


Nix - what a bum*er.  I know nothing about fibroids, but agree with the girls that a second view seems to be the best way forward.  Strikes me there are just too many unknowns and uncertainties at the moment.


GB - Why don't you call your clinic and ask their view?  Maybe they could do a scan on Monday and see if you are good to start this cycle?


Izzi - will you be able to keep in touch with us whilst away?


Jersey - good to hear from you - I have been thinking of you   


Quick question - has anyone used the London Acupuncture Clinic?  Any views on it?  Any recommended acupuncturists?  I have booked a consult for Monday but still in two minds about whether to bother with it and just save my pennies.


Have lovely weekends all - if it ever stops raining!


Louise x


----------



## Lissa M

Hi Ladies

Joined this site a few weeks ago after first failed IVF. Was pretty gutted at the time but FF has really helped me. Am seeing the consultant next week for a follow up appointment and looking for advice from this thread. 
I was on the max dose of 300 Menopur due to my AMH of 3.4 p/mol and produced 3 follies which became 2 snowbabies but they didn't stick   

After EC, the consultant said he was surprised at my poor response and would not be able to increase the dosage- my DH thankfully cut him off at that point as I really did not want to be talking about it at that particular moment when I was trying to think positively and still in recovery from EC. 

I do not want to go through the same thing again so am looking for suggestions that I can propose to him at our appt next week. 

I also see that some of you had had immune testing so I'd be keen to have that done to ensure that there is no issue with me. 

On the postive side, 2 out of 3 eggs fertilised well- a 6 cell and an 8 cell on day 2 and, as DH must have said 20 times during the 2ww- we only need 1. 

I am getting tx at BCRM in Bristol but have already discussed with DH having to travel elsewhere if neccessary.


----------



## laurab

Hi all very quick as having terrible network probs. Wushu washy had 2 girls yest morn, one had successful bowel ok both in special care but doing well. Can someone please post on bumps thread. Taken me 20 mins to post this. Hope u all doing ok. Miss u all. Xxx


----------



## lucky_mum

Haven't read back - just posting this link for more details of WW & twins, maybe we could post all of her congrats there so that she has them all in one place? 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=247756.new#new

Sorry I couldn't do this earlier Laura after your text message, this is first chance I've had to get on comp! 

back later!


----------



## Swinny

Morning lovelies


Well this little bird is having trouble sleeping so I was up with the larks again this morning.


Had another roller-coaster day yesterday. Scan at Care in Manchester at 8.45 and then straight off down to London to see Dr Gorgy for my IVIG. The radiologist at Care scared the living bejesus out of me by telling me that they couldn't be sure because my uterus lining is only 4mm at the moment but they thought that they could see another fibroid, this time near the uterus wall. No action yet either on my ovaries. I've got one follie by the looks on each ovary but they're still only at about 8mm. After I'd come out of there my head was whirling again, so I phoned my Bupa Gynaecologists
secretary and asked if she would speak to Mr Adegbite regarding my hysteroscopy in May this year. Good as gold she did and Mr Adegbite looked at his report and the pictures taken inside my uterus and everything was completely clear, no sign of any fibroids at all. He also said that in his opinion a 3cm fibroid couldn't appear in a matter of months. I am in a real spin about it all but trying to stay focused and trust my Gynaecologist. Surely he'd be the one to know?? I also asked Dr Gorgy to have a look at my ultrasound scans and he said that he could see something but as he hadn't performed the scan it was difficult to ascertain what it actually was. He also said that in his opinion a fibroid of that size would be left alone and shouldn't impede a pregnancy. 


My IVIG was a doddle, apart from Dr G forgetting that he'd put the tourniquet on my arm and left it there and couldn't understand why the drip wasn't flowing....urrrrr probably because the blood flow to my arm had been cut off     !! The IVIG is a bit of a strange feeling, it feels like ice going up through your veins. Back down again on Tuesday for round 2.


Went and met up with Mags at Euston before heading back up on the train, so that was nice. She's down there to be with her MIL, so I gave her a mahoosive hug from all of us PR girls at this very sad time for Mags DH's family   


Got an email from Ayse @ The Dogus to say that I should stay on 450IUI of the Menorial until Monday, have another scan and if my tired little ovaries are still not yielding any signs of life we'll convert to DE cycle. Strangely enough, I am totally cool with that.


Well busy day for us today, got to get ourselves organised with flights, hire car, packing etc. In-between all of that got to go and sort my Dad out with shopping and clean through his flat. Tomorrow is going to be an indulgent me day, I am going to try and get a massage or a facial or something.


Nix    Once again snap. I am getting conflicting information too. You just don't know what to do for the best!! I am with ya kiddo xx


RC      Thank you so much for my bubbles and give baby Emilia a big kiss from auntie Sarah xx


Shorts   how we doing kiddo??


Izzi   Safe journey down south tonight babes and good luck in Instanbul.


LW – I have got my Turkish eye in the form of a gorgeous key ring that Paul bought for me when we were at his dad's villa in Turkey in May. It also has a little turtle on which is very apt as we're going to be staying near Turtle Beach in Cyprus :0)


Louise – Here's some follie growing vibes for you too     


Jo Mc – Oh no, you too chickadee    What's with this fibroid nonsense? I had heard of them before, but as it had never been one of my issues, I'd never really looked into it until now. I am sorely tempted to do a Dr Google, but I am resisting as my head has spun off more times than is healthy this week and so I think I am better just stepping away from the self diagnosis. It's bl**dy rubbish isn't it. How you feeling about this cycle honey? Lets hope that all of team PR who are undergoing treatment now have very large smiles on our faces come the end of October      


Malini    hi hun if you're reading xx


Jersey – Come in secret squirrel, where are you    Lovely to hear from you and I hope that the next six months is a good six months


Anna – OOOohhh that sounds lush honey....not the hangover, but the food   


Lissa – hello there and welcome again to the thread. 300IUI is not the max dose my lovely, lots of us girls have been on 450IUI + 
I personally would strongly recommend both immune testing and also the Hidden C. I had all my done with Dr Gorgy at the FGA in London. There are lots of different protocols for us Poor Responders. I am currently on what's called the Letrazole protocol. This entails low dose Pregnyl (75IUI) daily alongside your stimm drugs (I'm on 450IUI Menorial), buserelin and also from Day 2 to Day 6 of stimms 1 x letrazole tablet. Good luck with your follow up and go in armed with some research, don't be fobbed off!!

Well I need a lie down now after that mammoth post. Have lovely weekends girls


----------



## mag108

dear pr ladies. On my phone so can't function properly.  my sister in law tragically died on weds nite. She lives abroad. dh is there.

I came straight down to london to be with mil, who cannot travel. All very sad. I didn't know my sil very well But it is sad for them all. She was only 46 and only found out she had cancer less than 3 wks ago.


Day 6 stimm scan at  lister monday followed by ivig dr g.

Any of u london girls Advise? No tube mon. How do I get from Hendon to ch


----------



## mag108

question is: how do i get from Hendon to lister clinic without using tube? Then on to harley st? X 

Can I just moan too and say why can't this be straightforward for us all, haven't we enough to deal with !


----------



## katie lou

Morning All, 

Been awake early too so caught up on the thread. Planning to cycle at the end of the month if all goes well, but in the mean time:

Mags - sorry to here that sad news. And so sudden. Good of you to be with your MIL. Sorry I can't advise on the travel. And yes, why is it so tough ?

Louise – good luck with your cycle. Nine follicles is super. Lots of vibes for growing follicles.    

NIxfo1 – I don’t know anything about them but I hope it all gets sorted out. So many things to worry about   but again lots of vibes that it will be ok  

Izzi Lu – good luck in Turkey   

Lissa M – yes the docs can be surprisingly cool in these follow up meetings. Good on your DH for stepping in. I have been searching round for the 'right protocol' too and there is lots on it. My doc said that there is little evidence to say which protocol is the protocol. However the point i think is that there are lots of options, and on this thread, you will see, some preferential ones, with which women are getting better responses. On top of this is the most important thing that each month - even for a poor responder – is different in terms of follicles. As my doc says, its highly unlikely you'll go from 2 to 20 but you might get 4-8 say. This is already better. And remember too that your eggs fertilised, and divided. These are all good signs. Good luck.

To All, will be buying my drugs soon - anyone got any pointers for cheap but good places to buy. I'm gonna be on suprecur, gonal f and ovitrelle, then cyclogest of course and clexane (not likely the sounds of this one  ). Also, I saw some advice on another thread about not buying all your gonal f in one go, as the protocol might get adapted. Do any of you do this?

Must get on, have a low DH   at the moment and need to buck him up.

Have a good weekend everyone!

Love Katie Lou


----------



## Ourturn

Mag - I am so very sorry hun, so very sad and unfair, big   to you and dh's family. Can't help with tubes sorry.

Swinny - sending you follie growing vibes     great that you have a back up though! When I had ivig at home, the nurse made me a hot water bottle, hot drinks and covered me in blankets...I was freezing! Scanning nurses can differ in skill so try not to worry   

Lissa - sounds like you need to change clinics. 300 is NOT the highest dose. Most poor responders respond better to the short protocol. I am an exception and do not...however we have had a similar response, ie low number of follies and eggs but good quality. Last tx I produced 3 eggs, with x2 ferts both grade 1's. I agree with Swinny that immune testing and testsing for hidden c is a good idea. Not cheap but the tests gave me answers when the nhs couldn't. I went through Mr Gorgy, there are other docs but general concensus is he does the most comprehensive testing if you can afford it. 

Katie Lou - there is a thread called something like 'where to buy cheap drug' should be under general ivf

Wishy - congrats, will post on the other link soon

GB - agree you should ask your consultant. Personally I think its a myth that its easier to get pg staright after a mc. I've had 9 and its never been the case. In my case I think my body  needs to recover and immunes to calm down. Accupuncturists feel mc is a traumatic event which puts your body out of whack and your body a bit of time


Laura, RC & LW - loving the ** pics 

Nix - hope you're ok this am  Wish I could make you a proper sausage sarnie! 

Izzi - good luck with this tx!      

Love to LM, Shortie, Beachey, Driver, Jo and eveyone I've missed 

Anna x

Morning everyone


----------



## Ceri.

Katie Lou ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.0


----------



## Kittycat104

Mag - That's so sad.  Even if you weren't that close, its tough when someone dies so young and so suddenly.  Thinking of you    I had a quick look at the Tube situation for you - its never usually a full strike (although you won't know for sure until it starts on Sunday) but usually the Northern and Victoria lines still run.  Sloane Square tube will be closed though, so I would suggest you get the Northern line to either Kings Cross or Warren Street then change on to the Victoria line to Victoria and get a cab/bus/walk from there.  Then I would get the Victoria line back to Oxford Circus and walk up from there to Harley Street.  Are you going for acupuncture? There are usually less trains running than normal, so you will need to leave more time to get there.  PM me if you need any more info


Swinny - what a cra**y dilemma.  I dont really know what to advise as I know nothing about fibroids, but I hope your ovaries kick into action before the next scan.  


Katie Lou - I found the Lister was the cheapest for Ovitrelle and reasonable for Suprecur (your prescription might say two bottles but check you need 2 if you are on the SP - you might be OK with one).  Have you tried your GP for the clexane and cyclogest?  


Off to see my sister today and then X factor tonight!


Louise x


----------



## shortie66

Mags darling im so sorry to hear such sad news


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi all

Just a quick post cos supposed to be helping DH make tea.

Louise and Sobroody thanks for the advice.  Got an appointment on Monday with clinic and going to see what they say but leaning to waiting a little bit longer. Cos got alot of extra stress at the moment.  My brother has had alcohol and drug problems but has been coming off them.  However we now fear for his mental health.  He keeps saying weird things that everyone is out to get him.  He says smoke alarms and television are bugged and people are watching him.  Hes not well at all.  Tried to get him sectioned recently but they turned him away.  Hes getting worst now, really needs professional health.  My mam was in tears about it all today so not sure me doing IVF at the moment is the right time.  I need to be there for my mam, dad and brother.  Really worried he has done lasting damage to his brain.  Not sure if all this paranoia he is suffering from is withdrawal symptoms that will clear up whether he has schizophrenia or bio bolar or something.

Lisa  I think 450 is maximum for menopur.  There are alot of different protocols.  I am thinking of doing antagonist next where you don't down reg.  It also depends on your clinic.  They all same to prefer different protocols.  I have never heard of Letrazole which one of the girls has mentioned it too you but I am taking a note of it for next time.  Its so hard to keep up with all the different protocols and variations.  Good luck.

Laura thanks for the update on wishey washey.
Mags so sorry about your MIL.  Life just seems to throw a spanner works at us girls all the time.  You take care and I will be thinking of you.

Swinny     for your follicles.

Hi to and     to everyone else.

AFM very stressed out at the moment.  Just hope my brother is going to be okay.  Can't believe this is happening to him.  Going up to visit him tomorrow and I just     they admit him at the hospital on Monday.

Take Care

Ginger Baby


----------



## LV.

Mags - so sorry babe about your SIL, big hugs. Can't believe you have to deal with the tube strike, it's it a flucker fornus that are familiar so when you're not it's a million times worse. My best advice is that last strike the northern line was completely unaffected (different union) so I think you can travel from Hendon to Waterloo on the Northern Line and then get on the overland rail to Queenstown Road which is the south side of Battersea bridge so is just about a 15 min walk over the bridge to the Lister. I'm doing this from memory between x factor bands so do please double check on TFL but I think that might see you ok.

Nix - babe I'm gobsmacked. Just not what you need but, as always, I'm on awe of your good humour. I hope a second opinion delivers better news if you seek one. Im sure your DE cycle wont be thwarted in the long run, not a lady of your determination. 

Izzi - ooooo the bestest, bestest luck in Istanbul honey. Let's hope this is the fella, eh? My mum has just returned from a long weekend in Istanbul and said the weather was pleasant and had a ball. Hope the tips come in useful and the DHEA has worked it's magic

Katie - I'm not sure how Gonal F if administered as I've not had it but if it's in a pen give me a shout as you can make good use of the leftover stimms in each vial. sIRM advised this and we got about 2 days of extra stimms  using the bits that would have gone in the bin otherwise. You can draw them up in to another syringe and they are perfectly useable. 2 days stimms was quite a saving for us. Good luck. 

I know there was loads more I meant to say but x factor and wine are too distracting

Much love
Kellie xxx


----------



## LV.

Oh and I want to give Swinny a big hug and snog. This is your one babe, I can I feel it xxxx


----------



## LV.

And Mags, I didn't suggest how to get from Lister to Harley St. It's actually not ridiculous to walk it, probably about half and hour ish through Green Park. Do you have an iPhone and can use google maps on the move? Central London is much easier to navigate on foot than you might think. If not, good planning with Google maps or Street map or similar will do the trick. You can also get a bus from Victoria to around Marble Arch and walk from there (about 10/15 mins).  I'm at college on Monday but can give you my mobile just in case, or can have a chat through your options tomorrow if that's helpful. PM me xxx


----------



## mag108

ladies thanks so much for your travel tips, nightmare doing web on phone sorry no persos


----------



## Swinny

Morning Dollies


Katie Lou – Fazeley's in Tamworth are usually quite cheap. Have you also tried Asda? They are doing IVF drugs at cost price at the moment so may be worth you going there for a quote. Hope you and DH have had a nice weekend and you've managed to lift his spirits. good luck for the end of the month   


LV – Mwah back at ya babe    What a lovely snog that was too   
I am going to have the same predicament as Mags on Tuesday I think as I am back down with Dr Gorgy for my 2nd IVIG in the afternoon, so I am going to need to get from Euston to Harley Street, is that easy on foot?


GB   Oh honey I am so sorry to hear about your brother. I am no expert at all but I think you are right about your brother, he needs the help of professionals. Your poor mum and dad sound like their at the end of their tether. When you've tried to get help what are they saying to you? Surely they can see that he needs some help and intervention? Hopefully, you're right and this is just a temporary situation but even so he still needs professionals to help him through this. I am so sorry lovely that you're having to deal with this at an awful point in your life, when you really could do with focusing all your energies on getting you healed. Thanks for those lovely positive vibes my lovely 


Mags – Hey sweetie thanks for your text my lovely Celtic babe, it really cheered me up. Love ya lots like jelly tots xx Good luck for the scan tomorrow and lots of follie growing action      


Lou – Hiya hun, hope you had a nice time with your sis yesterday   


Shorts – Did your plan for last night work sugar??   


Izzi – Safe flight my love (you''ll already be up in the air while I am posting this)   

Anna   Thanks lovely. I am feeling like I really don't want to go for another scan at Care and have them send me into yet another spin, but the Dogus need me to. I have managed to put it off from Monday to Tuesday though, to give my poor little ovaries and extra days grace to kick start and jump into action. How's your lovely little furry baby? Mine are off to their little cat chalet for 11 days on tuesday night and luckily I won't have to take them as I am down in London for the day. I was dreading having to hand them over, so Paul is going to be doing that now. How sad am I, the chalets are nice enough for us to stay in with loads of toys and wot not. 


Nix – Made any decisions yet honey?   

AFM – Came down with a lovely cold yesterday so feeling poo today again. Good news from Cyprus though, Dr Sevket reviewed my ultrasound pics that I had emailed and he doesn't think I have fibroids. I am just trying to stick all that's happened this week out of my head and remain positive.


Morning Laura, Mirra, Purps, Beachy, Fishy, Steph, Popsi, LM, Driver, RC and all the rest of the gang


----------



## LV.

Mornings all

Swins hun - I think the strike is just tomorrow but in case I'm wrong.... If the Victoria Line is running (think it was in reduced service last time with some stations closed but not 100% sure which ones) then you can get it from Euston to Oxford Circus and it's about a 10 min walk from there, if not then I'm quietly confident Northern Line will be completely normal in which case get it from Euston to Tottenham Court Rd and walk from there, it's probably 15 or 20 mins max. 

If either you or Mags have an iPhone I can recommend the app Tube Status which will tell you which lines are running and if any stations are closed, pretty sure it was free and was accurate last strike. There's also another called London Bus which I think was about 59p but has bus, train, tube info and will find you and recommend routes when you put in your destination. I will PM you both my mobile, will be in college but will try and take any call if Im not half naked being drawn on (have point location this week, he he!)

Xxx


----------



## katie lou

Hello All, 

My DH (and me of course) thanks for the advice about the meds. DH in charge of getting best deals. He's always on moneysavingexpert so its his bag! 

Tried the GP, but didn't look hopeful. Said they won't prescribe clexane full stop! Forgot to ask why.

LV thanks for the tip about the pens. I'm on a high dose so I guess that means a lot of pen, but I'll be ready with your trick if its required.

Sorry no personals. I am out all day now.

Grim weather up north. 

Katie Lou x


----------



## beachgirl

Morning all


Swins..you were up with the larks today, hope that you're having a chilling weekend..xxx

Morning LV and Katie Lou..isn't the weather just truly awful...x


----------



## T0PCAT

Hi all back from hols and it has taken me ages to catch up.

Nix - I don't know much about fibroids but I do know it depends where they are in the uterus that has the biggest impact.  My younger sister had a massive one near the top of her uterus and still had a successful preganancy.  as the other says it may be worth getting a second opinion before deciding to cancel you tx cycle....

Mag - so sorry about your SIL, such sad news a huge shock for your brother and your MIL   

Louise - remember cycles can vary from month to month so this could be the right one for you    

Swinny, Izz, Tracey and anyone cycling sending you lots of      

Lissa - 450 is the max dose of stims so it should be possible to up the stims for your next cycle.  The Lister in London is a good clinic for poor responders so maybe worth getting a second opionion? If you are up for treatment abraod then the Jinemed clinic in Istanbul are good too

GB - so sorry you are having such an awful time at the mo, it maybe a good option to delay your next tx cycle until everything else has settled down   

AFM -arrived back from Vienna yesterday.  We had a fab holiday, both Salburg and Vienna are beautiful but if I had to choose then I would say go to Vienna.  We even squeezed in a trip to Bratislava (in Slovakia) - its how you imagine an former eastern bloc city to look but then you head into the old town and it is really pretty.  I will post pics on ** soon but I have been tagged in a few pics form the fest already....The sound of music tour was really good but only me and Paul were singing along, a bit of a boring crowd on the bus but we had fun    

Got my hidden C result and unfortunately it was +ve but I think its a very low result only 1.2 x 10^2, was very suprised that it was postive but it is what it is.  Will be starting AB's for the mycoplasma tomorrow so hoping that they will deal with Hiden C.  Going to chat with Dr G see what his take on it is.....but looks like will delay our plans for Humira and a tx in the new year until the infections are all sorted out.  Cal we might be going to Jinny together......

Also a very good friend of mine who had a termination lastyear at 20 weeks due to their bing no amniotic fluid around the baby has just found out that ivf is her only option now.  A hsytsosalpingogram showed that both her tubes are now blocked and she has fibroids and adenomyosis.  To say that she is being tested is an understatement.

I am thinking about having a Hysterescopy just to make sure all is well, would it show up blocked tubes?  The reason I ask is that DH and I were going to try and concieve naturally after the Humira treatment but if tubes are blocked then could be wasting our time.  I had a Hystosalpingram about 3 years ago and everything was ok but are worried that things have changed


----------



## calypso-sky

soo sorry Mag to hear your news about your sil 46 y/o  such a tradegy  sending you and your family loads of       

hola shorts how are you holding you princess     

zahida glad you are back and it will be mint going to istanbul together can't wait ... lil izzster is over there now hope she comes back with some turkish delights       



hi swinny     you have sorted alot in a few days 

, katie lou      

SB  your evening sounded fandabidosi that fish and pudding ooohhh mannn      

hey Nix what a pain fibroids are as if we have not got more to worry about .. ive got em too pure hatred for em just another pain in the ovaries and something else to chew over .... oohh man we need a break don't we ?    

GB as Zahida said trying next month might be better with everything going on at the moment glad you have dh's sanity to keep you motivated  

Hey beachgirl  and LV     

Traceyyyyyy where are youuuuu

still no results yet from serum any ideas on timescales?

hugs and kisses to you all

Cal (the not very well version)


----------



## T0PCAT

Cal - I think most of Greece is on holiday in August so your sample could well be in a backlog. I am sure tje results won't be much longer


----------



## Autumn Jade

Hi all,

My first post on this thread as I just found out I'm a 'poor responder' got two or three follicles of a usable size, 7 under 10, and they cancelled our cycle and started talking about 'other options' and egg donation. I just turned 39. My fsh was in Aug, was on .5 buserilin & 6 vials of menapur, waiting to do the AMH test. We're so confused we don't know what's best- we only get one NHS cycle and it'd take us ages to save for private. So my question is do we go ahead with this cycle- due to go to EC on Tuesday and _just_ did the pregnal shots, even if we don't go to EC maybe ask for IUI instead, although I've had an ectopic before and only have one tube, or wait and do a short protocol, aaaaggghh?? Anyone have any answers?? What are the 'other options' if I have low reserve and IVF 'isn't for me' (Quote nurse)


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies
How is everyone? 
Still awaiting proper af here still only spotting :-(


----------



## H&amp;P

Mag -    Hun I was so sorry to read your news, I know it must be so difficult at the moment especially as your MIL couldn't travel to be there with her daughter, how long will DH stay over there for?   Hope your appointmnet goes well today.

Swinny -   

Izzi - Good luck for your first appointment today

JoM - Hope your cycle is going well     

Tracey - Any news when you will starting at CRM?

Sorry I have so much more to write but my head is up my own  as AF has not shown, it is 1 week since I finished the tablets that are supposed to guarantee her to show up in 3 to 4 days    so she should have been here Friday, when i googled info it says if your period still doesn';t arrive it means you have a hormone imbalance, no sh1t sherlock why didn't I think of that   , think this might be fate telling us that we shouldn't be going back for the frosties. Waiting for clinic to come back to me to see if there is anything else we can do


----------



## shortie66

AM have u tried a couple of days of progesterone hun see if that works, think thats what im gonna do xxxx
Morning heaps xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Shorts - I've done 10 days of progesterone that was the pills that are supposed to guarantee her to show    that's why I'm so worried.


----------



## T0PCAT

Shortie hope the af is on her way
I have not had a good start this morning had an accident on way into work. luckily not serious but shaken up all the same.


----------



## shortie66

AM sorry hun im so thick sometimes. Is it provera u were taking? xxx
Zahida hope ur ok hunny xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Shortie - no worries hun it was primolut which is the same as provera and norethisterone. It worked for me last time no problem but this time my body has said no   

Zahida - Hope you are OK.


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - you are meant to get your frosties of course you are   Can you get a dildo cam scan to see what the linning of your uterus is doing? 

Shorts - hope af shows her face for you too!   

Zahida - you take such intersting trips!

Autumn - as heaps says its probably a matter of getting the drugs right for you. See what your amh comes out as. If your reserve is low it means many clinics (nhs in particular) won't treat you so its best to go somewhere like the Lister in London or Jineamed in Turkey. Short protocol works better for most poor responders with exceptions (like me). Sher in the states has another protocol for poor responders can't remember the details. He has managed to get 2 ladies on this thread pg but sadly both miscarried . Some PR's have had success by taking DHEA (can improve egg quality). Might be worth looking at the PR research thread. 

Cal - serum are quick I understand, did you check to see they received your sample?

Heaps - have you moved in yet?

   to everyone cycling at the mo.

Working from home today and Nigella's peanut butter cheesecake which I made last night is calling to me from the fridge! 

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Hi all

Mag- hunny, I am so very sorry about your SIL- what utterly sad news    Life is so very precious     

Shorts- u ok lovey?   

AM   

Sarah- just mailed you hunny   

Hi Anna   

Off back to counselling tonight - its been ages since I last went but she won't sign me off for good so follow up tonight

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Hi all, 

Popped home at lunch to dig out insurance docs - really don't need the hassle.....  

ASB - DH and I like are not the 2 weeks on the beach kinda of people.  we like to pack in as much as possible.... the peanut butter cheesecake sounds wonderful, going to have ago at making Sacher Torte as never got trying it in Austria, I did eat lots of Apple Streudal mind you.  

Drive      that AF turns up soon.  why does it always show up when u don't want it too.....?

Mag - thinking of you hun hope u made it to Lister despite the tube strike


----------



## Lissa M

Hi Autumn
You responded better than I did. I was on 4 vials of Menopur (300) and only got 3 follies. As they had the results of my AMH test they said it was probably the best I could expect. At no time did they mention DE or that IVF wasn't for us. 
We got 2 grade A embies from it and although they didn't stick it still gives me hope. 
Have a follow up appt on Fri to decide what to do next.
So keep the faith!


----------



## Han72

Hi all

Mags -    how awful about your poor SIL, I'm so sorry lovey  Bless you for looking after MIL, it must feel a bit strange when you didn't know SIL all that well but you can see how upset everyone is around you, horrible feeling so more    for you... Sorry I'm a bit out of touch re London Transport alternatives but I really hope you managed to get to the clinic ok today   

Swins hon - stay away from Dr Google re the broids, trust me on this, it will totally do your head in! I think your man's right, if it was big enough to cause any probs they'd have spotted it before now so just act like you didn't hear that bit        



ladyverte said:


> Oh and I want to give Swinny a big hug and snog. This is your one babe, I can I feel it xxxx


 Jeez LV you're such a trollop!   

Hey Cal - you got 'broids too It's a flipping nightmare innit, just when you thought it was safe to go back into the tx water Jaws pops up in the form of flipping fibroids       

Jo Mac - how goes it chica             

Z - you ok lovey?  BTW Shurrup about apple flipping strudel I am craving carbs and you and Dinna aren't helping!

OI DINNA that goes for you too, with your Nigella PBCK (can't even bring myself to type it or I'll have to go and scoff something lardy!) STOPPIIIITTTTTTT    

Drives - where the eff has she gone then?? What a PITA... can you get some bloods and a scan done to see if that'll give you a clue as to wot's goin' on in there       

Any sign of yours yet Shorts       

Autumn - sounds like you're a normal responder at a very poor clinic! Don't feel bad, loads of us have been totally wrongly tarred with the PR brush when a simple tweak of the protocol was all that was needed but if you had 7 follies and they just didn't grow quickly enough then that would indicate either too low a dose of stims or they didn't stim you for long enough... don't be disheartened honey but am a bit confused. Have they actually cancelled or not?? Can they scan today and tell you what they see? If they're still tiddlers but you have a couple of good'uns on the right side (I think you said you only have 1 tube) then I'd go for IUI abd aim for a better protocol next time round. If your good sized ones are on the wrong side then I'd proceed to EC cos it only takes one after all... just my opinion hon but good luck whatever you decide

Hey Mira, Laura, RC, Jen, Steph, Sausage, Mash and everyone, huge apologies to anyone I've missed my brain is totally banjaxed. My gynie has amended his initial gloomy diagnosis and now says he wants to see what difference a week of progynova and viagra will make. He reckons he can't actually tell what effect this broid will have on the womb/womb lining right now because the lining's too thin following d/r - WTF didn't he say that in the first place instead of saying "nah, you shouldn't do the DEtx"?! And there the usual undercurrent of criticism for the way the clinic in Barbados is handling things  He's being bloody stupid because now I've clocked that he's peeved and thinks Barbados have over-suppressed me, I don't know how much of what he says is due to genuine issues with the tx and how much is "professional" disagreement with the way the other clinic is doing things...       Also the doc in Barbados is used to dealing with 'broids cos black women are prone to them (it IS becos I is black I KNEW it!!!   ) so I'm much more likely to take their word for things than his... I just wanna get out there now and hear what the doc over there thinks... Any volunteers to come and pack my case, my brain won't function properly to allow me to do it!

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Nix - If I come and pack it for you you will have a big shock at the other end when you come to unpack cos you won't have any clothes but you might find me in there     1 x bikini / 10 x sarong or cover up / lots of linen trousers and that's you packed


----------



## Han72

DRIVER225 said:


> Nix - If I come and pack it for you you will have a big shock at the other end when you come to unpack cos you won't have any clothes but you might find me in there   1 x bikini / 10 x sarong or cover up / lots of linen trousers and that's you packed


and then I woke up and found 10 pairs of shoes, 2 pairs of jeans that don't fit anymore but just thought I'd pack them anyway and 500 little dressy top type things "just in case we go out somewhere nice for dinner" only to find that DH has packed nothing but shorts and trainers so we can't go anywhere nice anyway  None of my linen trews fit anymore either  I blame the broid....   

xxx


----------



## Lilly7

Hi Everyone   


I haven't written for a couple of months . . and am really out of touch . . . again   
No excuses really . . I've been depressed and at a loss as to what to do with this whole IF lark among other things. Initially after my chemical in June I felt quite optimistic about another cycle . . but slowly all the PMA seems to have ebbed away as various complications have come up and it all seems to be more and more impossible!


Driver, it was lovely to meet you last week,   
Sorry that AF is being such a pain . . I can't believe that you've endured 10 days of something provera-ish and that she's still playing silly buggers.   


Hi Nix, I once had 2 scans with 2 different doctors 1 week apart . . the 1st saw a polyp and the 2nd didn't! Very mysterious. I'm      that you can still go ahead with tx.    
The trains in the summer turned out to be extortionate . . I'm still hoping to come to paris and to meet for coffee on one of my french jaunts. 


GB, I work with someone who has Bipolar who had the very same symptoms you describe your brother having. She's now on medication and is completely well but had to hit rock bottom before there was any help. I wonder if you can call your local branch of mind for some advice?   


Mags; I'm sorry about your SIL.   x


Louise, Hi   . Was it you that once wrote that you had always wanted a malamute?


Hi AnnaSB, LM, RC, LV, Swinny, Zahida, GB, Shortie, Heaps, Beach Girl, Purple, Calypso, Spuds and all you other lovely ladies. xxx


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon ladies   


Well i have given up and have emailed stepan for advice on what to do.    Im just going round in circles at the mo     


Hiya to everyone, sorry no personals    but am thinking of you all


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi all,

Well, I've lost touch with this thread a bit, and can't work out where everyone's at. But just wanted to say:

Nix -   I totally get what you're saying about Dr's and differences of opinion / professional pride. Every UK Dr I've spoken to about IVF abroad has been very disparaging about it, without any good reason......ignorance probably, or pure and simple xenophobia? Who knows. I agree that you just need to get out there and see what they have to say. I'm really hoping all is ok for you, it sounds so stressful what you are going through now.

Driver and Shortie - here's hoping your AF's turn up, where the hell are they? I'm sending you both lots of positive vibes for your frostie cycles.

Mags - I have everything crossed for you. I hope you managed to get to where you needed ok today, and that your scan was promising?

Can't remember if I've posted this or not yet, but I started the progynova on saturday and have my next scan on friday. So all systems go. As for the fibroid, what fibroid   My head is firmly in the sand on that. What will be will be. 

Love,
jo x


----------



## T0PCAT

Nix - I didn't bother telling my GP or the Hammersmith about my cycle at Jinny, I knew they would be funny about it. I am so glad that your french gynae has done a U-turn (well sort of) about the fibroid.  Hopefully the week on the other drugs will bring some resolution.  

Driver      you being in Nix case...can I come too?  

Leola - sorry you having such a tough time, you go thru ups and downs all the time hopefully the up is on its way.  
   


Ladies has anyone has irregualar cycles whilst taking DHEA?  I have started bleeding on Day 18 which has never happended before and my previous AF was only 27 days when it normally 30-31 days....I think I am going to stop taking it.


----------



## Kittycat104

Evening all


Lots of 'downs' on here at the moment - surely we must be due a whole load of 'ups' soon?


Zahida - are you OK?  Did someone bash into you?  I can't see your photos on ** - have you tagged them on to your profile?  DHEA didn't affect my cycle, but I know others it did.


Jo - good to hear you are getting going again.  What is the scan for on Friday?  To check your lining?


Leola - Yes, I would love a malamute but its wishful thinking I am afraid, due to being in London and both being out all work all day.  Also not sure how my very spoilt cat would cope.  God knows how he would manage it we ever did manage to have a baby.  Sorry to hear that the PMA is fading fast.  Life is just so bl***y tough sometimes.


Nix - do you think you could fit Driver and me into your case?


Driver - can you email Dogus and ask them about your no-show AF?  


Mags - did you manage to make it to the Lister okay?  


Swinny - Best of luck for your scan tomorrow   


Hugs to everyone else - I have run out of steam.  Off to make an omelette full of eggs for my eggs and drink a load of water.


Louise x


----------



## Little Me

Hi all

Real quickie from me
Our Tracey just sent me a text to say they have moved to their new home it's called New Dawn 
No Internet  at mo for her so she just wanted ti say hi to u all and let us know she's ok

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Good evening gang

Swinny good luck for tomorrows scan and thanks for the kind words
Zahidae Thanks for the hugs.  Hope the AB's get you sorted out and sorry to hear about your friend.  Bad things just happen to good people all the time.
Cal WTF is happening with you results.  Clinic need a kick up the bum.  Hope you get them soon and hope you are feeling better.  Sending you     . Also did you enjoy Jeremy Kyle     
Autumn Maybe you are not a poor responder.  Have you got time for the others to catch up.  Maybe they will.  If not i would be tempted to try IUI and look into different protocols for next time.
Izzy Good luck at Jinnny     
Driver I really hope you get some good advice off your clinic and Af turns up soon or you have a miracle and are pregnant.    
Sobroody Hmm Peanut Butter cheese cake sounds delish.  Can you PM me the recipe.
Leola Thanks for the advice for my brother.  He is has seen crisis team at the weekend and again this morning and has been through to the hospital.  They did not admit him cos he was okay again today but he is going to see a physiacrist and crisis team are going to see him again this week too.  Said they are going to keep a close eye on him.

Hi to Shorts, Purps, Ladyverte. Donks, Spuds and anyone else I have missed

AFM went to clinic today and saw Doctor Day.  My least favorite of the doctors at Queen Elizabeth, Gateshead.  She hurt me when she did the scan and then didn't seem to know my history.  Said oh you had a miscarriage at end of August.  Told her no had scan 30 July, no heartbeat and then miscarriage a week later. Not sure she understands my Cumbrian agent.  Nurse had to repeat to her a few times what I said.  I told her I though that when I had my period this time it was very clotty and had bits in and could this still be stuff from the miscarriage and then she asked if I had done a pregnancy test this month    .  She got the complete wrong end of the stick and she thought I was trying to say to her that I was pregnant again.  The nurse ended up explaining everything to her. Like why she did not read my notes before hand.  She also did my scan a week after miscarriage so you would think she would know my history.  When I see Doctor Aird or Isaac they always know my case and are up to speed.  She then seemed a bit annoyed when I said I was not sure if I was ready to have a cycle this month cos still upset about miscarriage.  I had already told them that on the phone when i made the appointment.

In the end the nurse took us in the room and I had a chat with her about it all.  She said it was really up to us if we wanted more time.  By this point I was     .  I know I need to get a grip and get over the miscarriage but still finding it hard.  Also this our last chance at IVF (last NHS funded go) so want to make sure we give it our best shot.  In the end I told the nurse at the moment I feel like if I had the go now it would just be getting the disappointment out of the way when it doesn't work.  So we agreed I am not ready and to wait and see how I feel next month.  Need to find some PMA !!!  Also suggested conselling.  They offer it at Gateshead but as I am 2.5 hours away, too far to travel for a 40 min chat, plus mean more time at work.  So thinking about contacting my GP to see if there is anything they can offer me closer to home.

Also on a good note my brother was alot better today.  Crisis team have been out and he saw a physiacrist and he going to be seeing them regularly and keep a closer eye on him.  So hopefully next month my brother situation will have improved and I will feel ready to jump back on the IVF train.

Sorry for long me post.  Not very good at explaining things in a short post.

Take Care

Ginger Baby (liz)


----------



## popsi

hi just a quickie as i have loads to do !!

nix.. i have a fibroid too (does EVERYONE have them !!!!) ... told it would not affect me, good luck honey xx

short...hope you have an answer to your email soon darling xxx      to AF.... and you to driver WTF is going on with them these days xx

zahida.... yep my cycles shortned on DHEA too honey x.

LM... good luck for your counselling honey x, thanks for letting us know about Tracey x

sorry no more personals... off to tidy up, make some wedding invitations, and start on some patterns for my christmas cards....not feeling too great today ....quite sickly, had takeaway last night and may have been that (would NEVER have been the wine    

luv to you all .... everything well in our house, only 11 weeks left before work     ...where the hell did them last 34 weeks go 

oh GB you jumped in huge      for a sh!tty day xx


----------



## T0PCAT

Louise - I have been tagged in a few photos on ** from by some of the gang who were at Octoberfest.  Will upload some pics of Austria soon - DH has laptop and pics are on there.  I hit someone else coming the other way whilst overtaking a cyclist - big scrape on the wing of car but better then hitting the cyclist.....

Pops did you carry on taking DHEA despite the shortened cycles?  Thinking I may as well stop as on AB's for hidden C now so no BMS whilst DH and I taking those.  

GB     I sometimes wonder how some people become doctors - they have absolutely no people skills and no empathy.  i am glad the clinic have allowed you to have a delay your next tx until you are ready.


----------



## popsi

zahida...i took it for four months then stopped as we moved to adoption and to be honest could not be bothered as i had not done anything for me... but know others swear by it x


----------



## LV.

Z - My cycle has been shortened by a day this month and I'm new with DHEA and Chinese herbs. Not sure if 1 day is significant but I'm usually 27 days mega, mega clockwork, even after last ivf I was 27 days first cycle. My hormones have definitely been affected by dhea, sounds odd but I have always had to wash my hair every day as otherwise I'm a grease monkey but I noticed a few months ago I could leave it as it wasn't too bad and I actually made it to 5 days without looking oily and this has never happened to me my whole life! This coincided with my low testosterone result and sure enough after taking dhea Im having to wash my hair more frequently again. Have you bumped the miracles stories board? There was a DHEA success posted today http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174687.new;topicseen#new. I know it doesn't suit everyone though.

Nix - good news chick! Blo0dy docs and their egos. Should be a law against it.

Driver - listen to Dinna.... She talka sensa xxxx

Mags - hope you got around ok today love and I haven't sent you on a wild goose chase

Swinny - heard on the tannoy today that service should be normal tomorrow so you should be ok love

Gggg brain packed up, Mondays are such a struggle! Love to all I've missed

We have our puuuupppyyyyy!!!! Yiippeeeee,!!!! We got him on Thursday and I'm utterly in love. He's such a clever ickle boy, picked up weeing in the right spot within the first 24 hours and has settled in so well. Was awful with the kitties first off, they were soooo p1ssed off but have really come round in the past few days which is such a relief. I'm in love with Feliway, it's like they're stoned! Much more chilled and even went in to pup's bed today. I have taken some pics so will get them up on ** as soon as I can, we're still not back in our lounge yet since the wall was knocked out, just waiting for plaster to dry before we can paint so we're a bit topsy turvy. Empty lounge is a great place for tiring out the pup though, awwww he's having a puppy dream! TOO CUTE!!

Xxx


----------



## katie lou

Hello All, 

Have about 5 mins access on someone's computer so no time for personals. I have a quick question prior to buying drugs in next days. I am prescribed 450 gonal f and am wondering if I should be buying lots of 450 pens or 900 pens and using them twice. Can you use a pen injection more than once?

Lots of love, Katie Lou xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Katie Lou - the clinic should prescribe enough stims for about 10 days (i think) so buy the 900 pens and yes they can be used twice.  they will prescribe more as an when you need it

LV - my hair is awful at the mo, I pretty much have to wash it everyday and I have spots too - its like being a teenager again except I know longer have the body of a teenager  .  Oh I am so glad that your furbabies are coming round to your new additio.


----------



## Autumn Jade

Aggh, just wrote really long response to everyone who has picked up my question before battery died grrr! So sorry ladies, this is a brief re-write as need to get sleep before into EC tomoz (!!  !!) to see if those lil follies hold any joy: 

Ginger Baby, thank you, think clinic is very limited by EC dates- can't/ won't change   so in for EC tomoz to see what's there...- DH got involved (love it when he gets on it!) so we're going ahead and finish cycle as IUI poor chance and he got us a second shot at IVF but doing a short next time (amh dependant) fingers crossed for tomoz     
My lil brother has schizophrenia, it was really hard before diagnosis but since accepting he's had really good support and is doing well now  Good luck for both you & your brother- I know the stress it puts on a family as people cope differently & have different opinions- if I could go back it would be to making sure our family didn't fall out so much over 'taking sides' about it all x Stay strong x x 

Nix- thank you - good luck in Barbados- I had enough trouble trying to get two PCTs to talk so I can't imagine what an ocean inbetween must be like,   you can enjoy the sunshine & food and get the tx right x x 

Lissa M- sorry to hear about your result- thank you for your msg and good luck at apmt x x 

Anna, thank you for your msg, and for the references to clinics- if tomoz doesn't go well I'm going to need some hope to attach to and a clinic abroad may be the best way so it really helps to know which aren't sh**te!

Heaps, thank you for your msg, it really helps with the PMA before going into EC tomos (they cancelled, we insisted so it's back on!)

Sorry if I've missed anyone- all the messages are so helpful & supportive  I was a bit tearful, and after losing initial long and beautifully worded reply (!!) I've been on lappy way too long-my eyes are still scrolling even when I look away from screen- so I really must go sleep before our 5am start!!

Finally THANK YOU ALL SOOO VERY MUCH, you've given me hope which I didn't have before, big love and happy results to us all


----------



## mag108

well I am very touched with all of your concern and comments ladies  . Just literally arrived back up North after epic day involving 6am start (and little sleep). Bus to Hendon overland rail, train to Thamslink (st Pauls) (fast) then no 11 to Chelsea (sssloooooow), journey time 2hrs, and time for a quick brekkie at end. Scan (6 follies), breathe, bloods (breathe). Bus right across the rd staright to Oxford Circus and Dr G's clinic (for IVIG and a consult I didnt ask for but had to pay for  ).....1hr shop. Breathe. Back to Hendon on a strangley quiet TUBE (3pm). Jaded tired, almost catatonic. But had to go on as was a main night of mourning at my MIL's (long story), so had to keep going. Hard to leave but HAVE to be at work tomorrow.


All systems go, scan Weds and Fri then prob ec Mon.


Bit upset at how elusive my 2d friends have been this last week (not v supportive), and overwhelmed that  I have such lovely 3D friends and of course Swins who is my twin!


Bit emotional. toooooo much happened this week.


Persos tomorrow, cant wait for a proper catch up! x


----------



## Swinny

Morning my lovelies


Well the nocturnal sleep pattern is still evident. Up yesterday at 5 and then today had a half hour lie in!


Off to London again today for my last IVIG but before that I have to take my two fur babies to the cattery for their hollibobs


Well after emailing my ultrasound piccies to Dr S in Cyprus he doesn't think I have fibroids, so I'm with you Jo & Nix...Fibroids, what bl*8dy fibroids!! I have also managed to side step having another scan at Care this morning. I emailed Cyprus to let them know that due to the fact that I was going to be in London all day today and so the earliest I could scan and email my results would be tonight, so with the time difference, they wouldn't actually have my results until Wednesday morning, they've said that they'll just pick us up straight from the airport and take us straight to the clinic for a scan when we get there Wednesday afternoon. Really glad as I am fed up with being scared by results.


Nix   Yey!!! Holiday, celebrate!! Eff the so**ing broids, we'll be tickety boo gorgeousness. That was part of the problem with me on Friday, my lining was far too thin for them to get a proper picture of what was going on. Been on the old Estrofem since to increase my lining.


Driver – Morning kiddo. Thanks for all your lovely texts, you are so thoughtful pepping me up, when this week has been uber rough on you. Only thought of this, this morning, do you think it's the antiB's that have bu**ered things up? Here's another AF dance       


Heaps   Thanks for your lovely post. Yep rough week last week, but lets hope it's a good omen. How's the new house and Mr Heaps??


Leola    That's exactly how I felt last year after my m/c. Everything got on top of me and I really couldn't see any light at the end of the tunnel. Here we are though now, it has taken me a year to sort my poor little body out with all of it's problems, but we're now halfway through our tandem cycle and I am praying that it's all gonna be worth it. Hang in there kiddo, you can do it


Shorts   What did Stephan come back with?


Zahida – Hey chicky. My cycles were a bit skew whif with the DHEA to start with but stick with it hun as the benefits should definitely outweigh the negatives with it   


Wheezy – How we doing chick? I have to say that I am drowning in water and protein       When's your next scan??


LM – Morning chick. Hope the counselling went well last night       Thank you for being there with me my little dream team buddy   

Beachy -    Thanks for all your support this week, you are a lovely friend   


GB – I am so sorry your appointment was so traumatic. It's so frustrating when they aren't up to speed with your case history and very distressing as they say stooooopid things to you. I think you are right to step away from it for a month or so, it is still early days and you are not in the right place to focus all of your positivity on tx. You need all of your physical and mental strength for tx so you take your time and when you feel good and ready then you can push forward. 
So pleased to hear that your brother seems to be getting some help. How are your mum and dad?  


Popsi   Hope the hagover subsided and your productive ar*e got into gear with the card making xx


LV   Hey gorgeousness xx Ta love, fingers crossed for no disruption. Awwwww anew iccle puppy how lovely is that!! I will bob onto ** in a mo and see if there are any piccies yet. Thanks for pm'ing your moby, you're a star!! 


Autumn – Good luck today at EC, we'll all be routing for you      xx


Mags     Morning my little love xx I am delighted that your scan went well and there were 6 lovely follies. As with everything that's happened with the two of us this past year, we look as though we're completely in sync once again. I usually take 14 days to stimm so judging on that my EC will probs be Monday too. Will know more once I am scanned on Wednesday. What a bl**dy cheek, charging you for a consult when you'd just parted with the cash for the IVIG. I've got a whopping bruise on my wrist from where he did the IVIG on friday, I'll be having to use my other arm today. I look like Paul's been knocking me about at the mo. My tummy is black and blue from the Clexane...Ouch!! 
Try and step back a bit at work today (I know it's going to be a busy one for you) and just remember who's most important...YOU!!!! Hope Mr Mags108's flight is a good one and he's back home to you really soon. Love ya twinny xxxx

Well better get my a** into gear and prepare my next 4 bloomin injections. If I don't get chance to get back on tonight, I'll catch you all when I get to sunny Cyprus

Hi to Cal, Izzi, Fishy (where've you gone again??), Purps, Laura, mirra, Steph, RC & RH and the rest of team PR
For all those cycling, this is our time girls, just keep remembering that       

Love to you all
Sarah xx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

I just wanetd to wish mag all the luck in the world for Ec- hunny you deserve some happy news and good luck     

sarah- I can't put into words just how much I want to see you with a  fat belly with a ikkle baby (or 2!!) next time I see you. I am praying for you...........and AM..................And wazy       

Love to all, soz i'm s hite at personals at mo.


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies.
Swinny and Mags wishing you both all the luck in the world my darlings xxx
Anne hunny how did the counselling go last night? xxx
I start on the provera 2day for 8 days and then see what happens. 
Hello to all love hugs and xxxxx all round.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Just a quick post as I have a meeting.  It is such a pain not having internet at home.  I manage to do some reading on my phone but the 3g signal comes and goes at home. 

Mag, good luck honey.  I hope EC goes well

Swinny.  It sounds like all is going OK for you now, I hope all goes well in Cyprus and you come back with a little bun cooking nicely.

Shorts.  I hope the provera does the trick.

Heaps.  How is the new house.  I am loving mine.

AFM.  AF finally arrived on Sunday.  Nothing to do but wait until my donors AF arrives now.  Even then, I won't be diong anything until downreg jab on day 21 of my cycle.  It is very odd doing a donor cycle as it can be months between the match and ET with nothing to do in the meantime.  I think I will try and act (healthy eating and drinking wise) as if I am doing a full cycle, so as soon as donor starts stimms at the latest.  Still finding it hard not to eat naughty things and drink too much wine.

Have to get back to work.


----------



## H&amp;P

Mag -   again, but whoo hoo on the scan and 6 lovely ickle follicles, you go girl     

Swinny - Hope you day went smoothly today and you are all ready for the off tomorrow.     

Izzi - Hope your having fun in the sun in Istanbul     

JoM - What stage are you at now on your cycle?

Tracey - Fab news you are in your new home and loving the name   

Shorts - Hope the provera works for you hun and you can get back for those ice babies soon.

Heaps - Hope you and DH are Ok and having been eaten up by your lovely new home (can you send me your new address when you get a second)   

LM -  You got any trips North planned soon? Need a good catch up.

Leola -    lovely to see you posting again, you will make that decision on which clinic and which protocol when you know it is the right one. Don't rush it.   

Nix - Not long now hun     

GB -    You will know when you are ready hun, please don't feel you have to rush.    My friend put in a complaint to the the hospital after her follow up after she lost the twins as the trainee registrar that they saw had obviously not looked at their file at all and made a total mess of it.

Anna(SB) - took your advice and managed to get a scan this afternoon.

Purps -    for your worry with your LO (I still get the Bumps and babes updates after posting a baby announcement link on there), I am sure all the lovely ladies on there have made you feel loads better   

Squidgy baby cuddles to all our lovely yummy mummies   

AFM lining only 4.8 so no wonder I haven't had an AF........ovaries all quiet no cysts or follicles so the DR bit has worked but will have to wait until tomorrow to see what the clinic say, I can't find anything anywhere about them letting you start an FET without having a bleed so guess I'm not off to Cyprus this month.


----------



## T0PCAT

Driver - aw hun       i hope the clinic can do something to help

Tracey - good to hear from you thought, hope the unpacking is going well.  Great news that AF has turned up, won't be long now till your are PUPO

Shortie hope the provera does the trick 

LM - hope the counselling helped and you are feeling better

Mag, Swinny, Jo -      for your tx cycles

Autumn - I am glad you the ladies on the PR thread could help and that you are feeling more postive, I hope you IUI works out.  

AFM - stuck at work with car trouble, waiting for AA to arrive.  Can this week get any worse for me?


----------



## katie lou

having v. intermittent internet access so just following you lot really. thanks zahida for the info re: the  GF. xxx


----------



## Han72

Nooo Drives that can't be right! Surely if there's no lining to shed then you wouldn't bleed would you but what about your hormone levels Isn't that what it would be based on?       for the clinic tomoz!

Tracey - looks like you're on your way too hon!      It is hard to behave yourself diet wise when you know someone else is producing the eggs tho innit? (she said munching a large slice of lemon drizzle cake  )

Shorts - hope the provera does the trick, I still don't get why he made you wait to start taking it tho 

Mag - jeez what a day honey...       to you and flipping well done, you're still standing after all that! Excellent scan result tho lovey Good luck for the scan tomoz and          that EC goes ahead as planned on Sat

Zahida - sorry you're having such a rubbish week       Are you ok after the accident? Is the car trouble related to that?

Sorry no more persos, started this post hours ago and have totally lost the plot since!

Love to all!!!
xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Nix  accident was it scary but no one hurt and not too much damage to car , still a bit nervy driving around.  Car trouble tonight not related to accident - key wouldn't turn in ignition despite lots of wiggling and copious WD40.  AA man got me going but has damaged the ignition   .  dropped car off a local garage as it was going in for smething else, hopefuly they sort out the locks too......


----------



## H&amp;P

Clinic came back and said as thin lining and therefore not likely to bleed anytime soon I cannot do FET and will have to go on HRT (cyclo progynova) for 21 days and then try again, they are sending a revised schedule through this morning so looks like end of November for us.


----------



## mag108

morning ladies, quick post from me, big catch up later... Just out of clinic, day 8 stimm scan. Now have 8 follies, glad the number gone up not down. but.... Lining has come down from 8.5mm 6mm. Any top tips on boosting lining? Brazil nuts? Anything else...? X


----------



## T0PCAT

Heaps - glad you are loving your house, are you planning on doing a lot of the work on it yourselves? Me and DH did on ours but have to say it was very stressful....

Driver - sorry to hear your cycle has been delayed but the Eastrofem will do the trick and you'll be ready before you know it

Mag - 8 follies is great number, can the clinic give you oestragen patches to thicken up your lining?


----------



## H&amp;P

FFS now AF has arrived    but I stopped the buserelin last night so not sure I can carry on now   

WTF is going on   

Mag - fab news hun, brazil nuts, selenium tablets, fresh pineapple juice plus ask the clinic if you can have some oestrogen patches or viagra


----------



## Lilly7

Oh Driver, how disappointing!     
I hope your ok 

Zahida, I don't know much about DHEA other than that anyone with raised androgens shouldn't go near it . . which is why I've never tried it. I hope you get it sorted. 

Louise, For future reference    I can now officially recommend Mals as the most brilliant companions. They are full on . .  very full on . . but great fun too and very quirky. I just saw your ** post . . stowing round to the neighbours gardens to catch a wayward moggy sounds familiar : ) Did he get stuck there? x

GB, so glad to hear your brothers a bit better and getting some help. That must be a relief. x

LV; Congrats on your new pup   

Mag;     . . oooh, i just read about your follies. Great news   

Tracey; How exciting! Good luck with the healthy eating plan. Are you still juicing? My diet has completely gone to pot . . I think I better dig out my Jason Vale books.  

Swinny; Thanks for reminding me that theres light out there   
Sending lots of      your way. X

Morning to everyone else.   


I could do with a bit of advice. Over the last couple of months DP and I have made the decision to use donor sperm. He has really really high FSH and also chronic migraines which have a huge impact on his quality of life. As theyrun in his family he's really worried about passing them on if by some miracle we were lucky enough to have a child.

Jinemed has always been my back up plan but now we want to use a sperm donor they wont treat us . . Also it would be very difficult for me to go away for treatment because of our job . . which is akin to fostering. We have 3 teenagers living with us and if I go away 1 would have to be moved, It would disrupt the placement and also we would loose a significant amount of our income etc etc.

This leaves me with what feels like the only option of another cycle at my present clinic who I like but who will not go above a 250IU dose of Puregon (or 300IU Menopur). . and won't mix stims therefore won't do the 300IU Puregon and 150IU Menopur protocol that I was hoping for.
The most they will offer is 250 Puregon and they will also let me have Letrazole and on top of that they have matched a sperm donor to us.
I feel really stumped as to what to do . . going away seems near impossible but am I just pouring money down the drain with the protocol on offer here!? Why is it all so difficult!  

Sorry for the me rant. 


L. x


----------



## Little Me

Hi all

AM- Hun, go have a cuppa tea and just keep trying Ayse- I would imagine it's ok to carry on DR from today- but of course we need to check with the doc first   

Sarah-                          

Mag-WOOOHOOOO, great news love.   

Heaps n Z- Counselling has been on going since Feb girls but had not been since pre TX so had to go back for follow up and then she has decided she wants to see me a few more times now


----------



## Lilly7

Driver, what's going on! How strange. The trials of wayward AF's. Can you call the clinic and see if you can take the Burselin now?


----------



## popsi

Driver... i agree with LM .. ring them honey it could be all systems go xx

Mags... well done on the growth honey, not sure about lining, mine was always pretty thin, but was never given anything ... brazils are good tho xx

shorts...how are you darling xxx

sorry for rubbish personals, i read and     for you all everyday but dont have much time at moment as spending all my free time with princess before i go back to work, off swimming now then creche later o book her in for the next year   

Tracey .. how is the house honey 

Much love to all you wonderful ladies xxxx

ps anyone heard from Malini lately been thinking about her ? 

pps...AnneofC...my BIL is bringing the books up the next time he comes to MIL, hopefully this weekend but definately next.....I will then send them to you honey, i have not forgotten, he is just being a bit arsey !


----------



## H&amp;P

Popsi - I know Malini reads every day and is doing OK and will appreciate your thoughts, her Charlie has just had a big op though so she has been very worried about him.

Just heard back from clinic and we are all systems go again....OMG how much of a rollercoaster has the last 24 hrs been, was in floods last night that my stupid body had given up on me and now running round trying to sort meds etc that I haven't got with me so got to nip home on my way to airport (work trip) to pick up what I need. Not sure if we dare book flights yet though, might wait until after Mondays scan......won't make much difference as they are extortionate as we will be going and coming back in half term week.        for myself that nothing else goes wrong as don't think I can cope anymore


----------



## IzziLu

Morning lovely PR ladies from sunny Istanbul (actually it's not sunny this morning but it has been up to now    )

Lots seems to have been happening since I've been here and I'll probably miss loads so apologies in advance but....

Driver     really hope you can salvage this month but if not November is not too far away   

Mags I am so sorry to read the news about your SIL and you've had such a tough week    Fantastic news on those follies though, lets hope you get some lovely juicy eggies on Monday   

And Swinny can't believe you two have synched again    Hope the IVIG went well and you've had a safe journey to sunny Cyprus, I'm guessing you'll be arriving about now.  Good luck at the clinic     

Nix, I'm so glad the 'broids are looking to be less of an issue, hope that means you'll be flying in 3 days as planned mmmmmm Barbados...fantastic!   

JoM - good luck with the scan on Friday    

Louise where are you up to?   

Tracey - glad you're all moved and loving the new house. It must be wierd not having to do anything on the doner cycle but at least the countdown has started - good luck with the healthy eating   

Heaps, sounds like you're having fun sorting your new place - getting stuck into a project is soooo satisfying - hope DH is safe with those power tools   

Shortie - hope the Provera is doing the trick   

Katie Lou - when do you start?   

Zahida, sorry to hear about your accident and the car trouble on top of it, that is not a good week      On the DHEA front, I became quite irregular at first on it but my cyles were lengthened, I then evened out and started getting into my regular pattern again... don't suppose that helps much   

GB      hope you're ok sweetie, I think you've done the right thing postponing your tx for a bit   

LV,  oooh a new puppy... how cute....what flavour?   

  LM, AnnaSB, Popsi, Steph, Laura, RC, LW, Purps and everyone else 

Leola, lovely to see you back but sorry you've been having a tough time of it    On the protocol question I don't know if it helps but I'm on 300iu Merional (which I think is v. similar to Menopur   ) but also on the Letrozole tablets which the Jinny seem to think are what can make all the difference for poor responders.  Sounds like what is being proposed by your local clinic is similar so maybe watch this space?   

Afm - well all going well so far in Istanbul.  Went to the clinic Monday for 1st consult. Romina and Dr Munip are lovely.  Had my baseline scan (can you believe I've never had one before   ) and Dr Munip reckons 2-3 follies on each side at the moment.  Not sure what to make of that as I usually get a lot more follies than that but they're nearly all empty so if they solve the empty follie problem then it could be ok but if not this could be a real no hoper    I guess only time and E2 tests will tell    Back to the clinic for FSH and AMH blood tests yesterday and just waiting on results of those from Romina. Started the Femara (letrozole tablets) yesterday and first jab of Merional today so feel like we're properly underway now.  Suffering a bit with the heavy ABs we're taking alongside for hidden C but hey it's all a means to an end I guess   

Love to you all and special          to all my fellow cycle buddies... there seem to be so many of us at the moment we've got to get lots of good results haven't we       

Izzi xXx


Ooh Driver just seen it's all systems go again - great news   

Mal sorry to hear about Charlie's op - hope he's ok


----------



## Lilly7

Great news Driver    Good luck with getting everything sorted. x


IzziLu;      Thanks for the protocol info. I was on Menopur/ Merional (I think they are the same drug) for my last cycle and had my best response yet to it. I hope you have the same.   
The other week I had the free consult with Dr Sher in Vegas who spooked me out by saying Menopur is no good for women with raised Androgens . . which I have. This threw me further off track with tx plans which is why I'm now looking at Puregon.
Which days do you take Letrazole on and what dose? I'd be interested to know so I can spur my clinic on to do the same thing. x


----------



## IzziLu

Quiet on here today girls, hope everyone's ok   

Leola, I'm on 5mg of Letrozole a day - 2.5 morning and 2.5 evening. I started them on day 2 and have been told to continue until Sunday which is day 7, then they'll review my progress on Monday. I'm curious about Dr Shers comments regarding Menopur, when he says it's no good for women with raised androgens does he mean quality or quantity-wise - either way if you had your best response on Menopur surely his hypothesis doesn't apply to you specifically, raised androgens or not    I was on Puregon on my last two txs so it will be interesting to see how differently I respond on the Merional    Good luck persuading your clinic     xXx


----------



## mag108

driver: wow what a rollercoaster! all systems go then, good luck hun!


thks for tips on lining, they have prescribed viagra. Have been trying to eat brazils but they are hard to get down! Big catch up soon XXX


----------



## beachgirl

Morning all

Driver, great news, let  me know if you've time for coffee before you go x


----------



## LV.

Wow Driver, good luck sweetie. They don't call it a roller coaster for nothing, hey? Everything crossed for you xxx

Izzi - hope you're having a wonderful time and managing to enjoy Istanbul alongside the clinic trips

Mags - fab crop of follies there doll!

Swins - hope you've landed safe and sound, lovely to speak to you and hope we can have that coffee soon

Lots of team PR are having tx, exciting times

Morning to everyone

Xxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies! Everyone ok? 
Apparently summers coming back for the weekend. Thank god for that cos I am bloody frrreezing!


----------



## Little Me

Morning all.

Shorts- all ok here love. You? Need a catch up soon chick xx
xxx

AM- hope the hotel wasn't too horrible. xx

beachy-    your poor friend   

Hi LV- How's Rolfie? xx

My poor stepson Ryan lost his poor little puss cat yesterday- he was 18 and died of kidney failure - feel so sad for Ryan (and his mom to be honest as she's just spilt with her chap after 8 years)
Jason's been very upset too as Merlin puss was his when he was with Ryan's mom and it's breaking his heart seeing Ryan so devastated   

love to all
xxxxxxxx


----------



## calypso-sky

yeah sounds exciting on here today  

hey driver good news babes    


hey team pr good morning still here,, 
let you all i know ive tested +tve not much though so at least i can sort that out  



love and hugs

Keessshhhhh


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning all,    LM - sorry to hear about Merlin - hope you are able to give Jase lots of hugs.        Just wanted to wish all my fellow cycle buddies good luck - there's a good few of us at the moment - Mags, Izzilu, Driver, Shortie, Swinny and Nix. Have I forgotten anyone?    Mags - wow, 8 follies, that sounds fab! Get you on viagra - whoa girl!    Izzilu - hope you're enjoying Istanbul. I have everything crossed for you lovely.    Driver - OMG - what a nightmare. You just KNOW this cycle is going to work, after a start like that! I expect you are rushing around like mad trying to get things sorted now.    Swinny - you have waited so long for this, it has GOT to be your turn hun.    Shortie - I've lost track a bit, are you going back for your frosties now? Has AF arrived yet?    Nix - hope all is going smoothly for you in Barbados.    AFM - someone said I must be near ET now? Not yet - I have my first scan tomorrow to see if my lining is thickening, and hopefully I will hear in the next few days how the donor is responding. That's a bit nerve racking (for her as well!) as she hasn't had IVF before, so we don't know how she'll respond, even though she has a very good AMH (what's one of those??)    Hi Calypso (sorry to hear about your +ve but it sounds as if it's not fazing you too much), Popsi, LV, Beachgirl, Leola and everyone else.  jo x


----------



## beachgirl

LM, hugs, sending Ryan hugs from me and RIP Merlin x


----------



## Little Me

Ahh bless you Beach n Jo     

ladies- I'm about to make you all VERY jealous........

Jason just booked tickets for us to go see MICHAEL BUBLE         on Saturday      
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Little Me said:


> ladies- I'm about to make you all VERY jealous........
> Jason just booked tickets for us to go see MICHAEL BUBLE       on Saturday


 ewwww you ain't making me jealous he does nothing for me   , where is he playing? Hope you have fun 

LM - hotel was the pits, didn't sleep a wink, wrote an email of complaint at midnight last night, I have never before been in a hotel where the sink is actually in the shower  According to the sales manager that stays in Copenhagen quite a lot it is sometimes used a a brothel


----------



## Little Me

am- You've been over there on "other business" really haven't you        
PS- I meant to say before, you can't post comments or anything on your ******** status  

MB playing at NIA in birmingham


----------



## purple72

Afternoon ladies!

Wow so much happening at the moment, I'm just getting ready for all the BFP's we are going to have in a few weeks!! Will be so very exciting! Wishing all you ladies cycling so much luck love and strength! And I'm sending positive orange vibes to you all!

LM sorry to hear about Merlin, hugs to Ryan!

Driver sweetie, thank you, we are doing ok, keeping our heads up and Isaac is starting to smile so that just makes the world a better place   

Mags hunny sorry to hear about your SIL, how sad when she was so young! Makes you realise you have to treasure every moment hey!

To all you other ladies, I'm thinking of you even if I don't post often! 

And to those testing pos for the dreaded hidden C     hope it clears up quickly for you xxx
love and hugs to you all, from me and my little PR man xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

LM - hmmm think I might have my privacy settings set too high, just thought that I had no firends who could be bothered to comment on my statuses    can you comment now? Maybe I could have earnt some extra dosh to pay for the extortionate flights we are going to have to get   

Purps - loving the photo updates on **


----------



## Little Me

AM Yep, I can now commentxx

Hi Purps xx


----------



## popsi

Hi ladies    .... hows everyone xx


----------



## Little Me

Fine ta Pops, you? xx


----------



## popsi

I good honey...enjoying the late sunshine xx


----------



## Little Me

little S ok?
x


----------



## popsi

Yep fab ! .. growing way too fast for my liking now tho ! x


----------



## popsi

How is little GreyD x


----------



## Little Me

GreyD is 18" tall already        
he's fab- our training lady said he's a credit to us and she's putting him on her website as he's been a good student


----------



## popsi

oh bless... how cute is that ! he has a good mummy and daddy see     xx


----------



## LV.

Mags - forgot to say I had viagra for lining in Vegas and it sorted my lining  out a treat


Jo - good luck for your scan honey


LM - sorry to hear your puss cat news    Poor Ryan (and Jas). Will she think about getting a new kittie? Sounds like they all ned a hug. Fab news about GreyD, Rolfie starts his classes on Tuesday, imagining the mayhem now with a room full of puppies! 


Driver - get home safe sweets, hope you get a chance to catch your breath


Ca;lypso - sorry to hear you've tested =tive, hope the anti B's sort you out quickly


Purps - hello there! Big sloppy PR kisses to the little man


Hello to everyone else...


Finally got round to putting some Rolfie pics on **, bless his cottons. He had his jabs today and was super brave. Shame there was a man in the waiting room who asked if there were kids at home!!!! I said no and he looked shocked and said "but Labradors love children!". Can't even fricking get away from it in the vets    


xxx


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies   


Just a quick one to say that i am reading just having trouble keeping up tho, work on house turning it into a pigsty and trouble with the girl who used to work for us on fridays culminating in her never working for us again and a bit of abuse over ******** from the [email protected] across the road. He thought he was talking to scott as i was on scotts ** account, when he realised it was me he called me and i quote "a sterile posionous dwarf"    I just repiled is that the best you've got      Anyway i rang said girl and said right then u wont ever be working for us again after what ur very best friend (sarcastic i know) has said and if i have 1 phonecall 1 txt 1 letter or even hear that he has been talking about me or scott i will contact the police and then i will contact the prison authorities as im sure they would like to know what a vile abusive horrible nasty c u next tuesday they have working for them, then i said and he's ur best friend well good luck cos ur sure as hell gonna need it     


Apart from that everything going oh so slowly.    Went to a medium/psychic night last nite and am hoping for some good news before xmas tho arnt we all    3rd day of provera today another 5 days to go and then we will see.


----------



## popsi

LV...gonna pop on over to ** and have a look now...      to the stupid man in the vets !!! xx

shorts...WTF !!! if i ever see that horride vile man i will    ..how DARE him call you that !!! ! xx


----------



## shortie66

popsi the bloke is obviously a vile   and a coward, if he had said it to my face i would have stabbed him (and yes i mean that)


----------



## popsi

I am glad you mean it !!!....ohhh you would not believe how fumming i am about it hun... what right does the vile specimen have to say things like that !!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

popsi as i said he's a


----------



## T0PCAT

shortie he truly is a c u next tuesday - who on earth says something like that.....


----------



## Little Me

Mornign all

Shorts hun- what a   - how fing dare he      
you ok though hun?    

Hi Z & Pops    

Ladies - I know most of you already know from ******** but.......... Jason has a full time job      - he starts on Monday!!!
Soooooo happy    

Love to all

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny

Hello from Cyprus


Well after a very hectic day in London on Tuesday having my 2nd IVIG, we finally set off for Cyprus on Wednesday morning. The lady whose villa we are renting has two on the same development and there was a mix up with her cleaning lady and she'd cleaned the wrong one, so for last night we stayed at her other villa. When we arrived Wednesday afternoon we were taken straight to the clinic for a quick scan and consult with Dr Sevket and then we were taken off to our villa which is out in the back of beyond, which is ideal for relaxation, but not so good when the only restaurant within several miles has had an issue with its chef so no food being served and no hire car until Thursday morning. We had crisps for tea on Wednesday night. We moved the next day into Sunset Villa, which is really lovely, but the cleaning lady (who is English and yes you guessed it, 7 months happily pregnant with her 3rd child) has only done a bit of a quick clean, so Mr Swinny ain't too happy!! He's turned into Vinny frickin Jones from his stint in the celebrity big brother house last year, carrying around the villa manual, checking things!! I've spent an hour or so cleaning the place this morning with "Vinny"   


Had a thorough scan yesterday with the Dr S and he confirmed my worst fears...after 11 days of max dose stimms, no follie action at all. I knew that my little geriatric ovaries were tired but I felt like somebody had physically slapped me    Anywhoooo that's the decision now taken out of my hands, so it's onwards with our donor eggs. I had a good   for what might have been yesterday afternoon and I am now feeling a lot better. In my head I know that my chances with DE are so, so much better, but my heart has felt heavy at waving goodbye to my OE's. I am glad that I gave myself this one last go, just sad that I couldn't even manage 1 golden egg.
Things are going really well with my donor and egg collection is going to be Saturday, so fingers crossed for a bumper crop of new-bile egglets      


Thanks for all of your lovely messages and texts girls. I really, really appreciate the support   


AM – Yey for AF showing her witchy face. It can never be straight forward for us hey kiddo?? Hope you're not working to hard in Copenhagen xx Spoke to Dr S and he has recommended 3 day transfer, so we're going with that.


LM – Love this place, it's really nice. Going to do some exploring tomorrow I think. Our villa looks right out onto the sea, so it's lovely! Thanks for sorting that email out for me, love ya lots xxx Sending Ryan and Jase a big   for Merlin, how sad    I remember how I felt when I lost Molly a few years ago, they're part of your family aren't they 
Mickey Bubbles....ooohhh you lucky thing xxx
Just read your new news...Yay go Jase, go Jase   


Cal – sorry you've had to join the Calamity club. As you'll see though some of us sorted it with one round, others have had to have another, but ultimately getting this sorted means a much better chance of success and also some answers as to why it ain't worked before!! Sending you a hug 


JoMac – You too sweetheart. I am joining you on DE now, so lets here for the girls!!      


Shorts   Not long now honey for you too. I am sending you all my love xx censored word man, that's one evil bas**d!! Nasty pasty!! Well done you for standing up to him xx

Tracey   Glad to hear that things are on the move, in more ways than one xx


Mags – Good luck with scans over the next few days and don't let Mr Mags near them Viagra, gawd only knows what'll happen. They've got me on Estrofem to thicken my lining (which apparently is good now having taken them since Friday). 8 follies whoo hoo, you rock babes    Missing you twinny   


Leola      


LW – Thanks for your lovely text this morning. I thought I'd got myself sorted out and straight with all of this, I didn't expect to wobble so badly yesterday. What you said made perfect sense though and you're right, it's the spirit of your child and not genetics which are important!     for you and little T man


Lou – How's those lovely follies coming along?   


Zahida – Oh bl*8dy nora honey, are you ok? How scary. Cars can be mended, just hope you are ok   


Heaps – Thanks gorgeous! Hope you are feeling better now my lovely??   


LV – Lovely to chat to you the other day, hope Rolfe hadn't wrecked the house by the time you got back   


Nix        good luck in Barbados sweetpea xx


Izzi – Hey there cycle bud, sounds like all is going swimmingly in Istanbul      


Sorry for the me, me,me,me,me rant earlier in the post just needed to share with my PR sisters xx


----------



## Little Me

Sarah- hang in there kid- you're soon gonna be preggers plays pop pop      
Love ya too gorgeous lady
Give Vinny my love too


----------



## beachgirl

Go Sarah....had to chuckle at Paul with the manual...x


----------



## H&amp;P

Swinny - Huge hugs to you and DH    So pleased your Donor is doing well, won't be long until you are PUPO hun      Sorry about the villa mix up, it's all added stress you just don't need at the moment.

LM - can't get on ** from work so I am absolutely made up for you and Jas that he has got a full time job.      Is it local to you?

Work is manic so gotta scoot, love to all


----------



## popsi

Just a quickie

Swinny... huge hugs honey, but onwards and upwards honey, your gonna be a Mummy soon I am praying for you honey ... had to laugh at your DH though but not far either xxxx

LM... you know how happy I am about Jas job, what is he doing hun, i was so made up for you when I read about it, I bed your LANDED ! xx

driver...morning honey xxx

shorts... how are you darling xxx

LV....OMG your little black furry diamond is soooooo gorg !!!!! xxxx

love to everyone else, its a nice day today so off for a walk later I think DH in work till 5pm, just had a phone call his Dads brother has passed away bless them, he was 78 but still a shock for the family xxx


----------



## Little Me

Pops & AM- thanks girls   

Pops- Poor hubbys uncle   

AM- yep, he's gonna be doing 3rd line IT support for an IT security reseller- much less cash than when he was at his old old place but hey, we are still so grateful
It's in bham city centre


----------



## beachgirl

LM...great news on the new job, are you celebrating this weekend?

Popsi, hugs, don't think it's ever not a shock is it x


----------



## popsi

LM and Beachy ...thanks girls xxx


----------



## LV.

LM - fab news about Jase, I'm made up for you both. Must be a real weight off. Good luck runs in 3s so you've had 1 piece so 2 more to come - woo hoo!!!


Pops - sorry to hear your sad news, love to you all.


Swinns - hugs my lovely


Morning Beachy!


xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Morning LV, how are you?


----------



## H&amp;P

LV - How's your natural cycle going at Create? Must get on ** tonight to see your bundle of fluff   

Beachie -    When you free for coffee? Tonight   

Popsi - So sorry to hear your news   , I know only too well from my uncle passing away sufddenly a few weeks ago how much of a shock these things are. My Mum is still reeling from it and has had 2 more pieces of equally bad news in the weeks since then.

LM - fab news and you know what they say, it's easier to find a job when you've got a job so he can always keep looking for something that pays better   

Shortie -    to your vile ex neighbour    hope the provera works for you hun (expect some serious period pains though as I was in agony on the bleed I had induced)


----------



## T0PCAT

Swinny - I am sad for you that your ovaries didn't respond, its hard to let go of that last bit of hope.  But still you have the DE's
and the chances of BFP go up massively - this is your time sweetie.  i hope 'Vinny' has calmed down now

LM - great news about jasons job, one thing you can both stop worrying about

Louise, Mag, Jo, Mal, Tracey - thinking of you all during your treatment and sending you lots of positive vibes

Pops - so sorry about your uncle, very sad news.  

AFM - have finally spoken to Dr G and he has advised to take Humira now and retest after second shot.  So here's hoping that I beat the Hideen c and mycoplasma with one round of AB's and the Humira brings my cytokines down.  I am really parying it all works out.


----------



## Little Me

We will be celebrating Beachy BUT.............. 
ladies, I am just      that the reference comes back on from his old company that sacked him (for those that remember) eventhough they have a certain legal  content for references- I just hope they don't put anything in to spite jas.  That would be so bad- but, we could sue them  but so don't want the hassle and stress.

Just want all to be ok

xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

LM, I'm sure all will be fine, they have a legal duty to supply a reference and all they can do are state facts i.e. length of employment etc...they cannot be objective and bad-mouth a previous employee

Driver, can't do tonight as cooking a special dinner for DH..what about next week? x


----------



## H&amp;P

Beachie - no worries hun (can I come for tea   ), next week is manic between work and scans and trying to sort flights and accommodation (if scan on Monday gives us the go ahead) but hopefully will calm down so maybe Thurs or Fri or Mon or Tue the week after. Drop me a text or email and let me know when you are free.   

It's very quiet on here lately where is everyone?


----------



## Ceri.

Hiya ladies, please remember if you need to use expletives then there's always the    emoticon.


----------



## beachgirl

Driver, happy to lay another setting...we're having lamb shanks


----------



## H&amp;P

Beachie - On my way now    my favourite, think your DH might be a bit miffed if I scoffed his portion though    , my DH is off to a Black Tie Brewery do tonight.


----------



## T0PCAT

Shortie I also asked Dr g about a hysteroscopy - he does the saline version st his clinic. Cost is 350 pounds


----------



## beachgirl

Driver, if i'd known you were home alone I'd have done more seriously....it would have been nice to have you over and caught up x


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all


Swinny - thanks for updating us on your news. I did too laugh at the thought of your DH having a cleanliness moment.  Hopefully you can now settle in your villa and enjoy the time away.  I hope you are feeling OK about the DE move  now.  Its something I have been spending a lot of time thinking about and thanks to those PR mummies who have shared their thoughts so honestly, I do believe its being a mum that counts - not how that happened.  I do hope this is your time   


LM - great news about the job - must be a weight off your mind.


LV - I love Rolfe.  Sooooo cute.  Talking of cute, have just been in our local off licence (for DH, not me sadly) and they were puppy sitting an 8 week old puppy - a border collie and lab cross.  I wanted to leave the wine behind and take him home instead!


Zahida - how long will that treatment take?  Have you thought yet about where you are going to do your next cycle?  And did you get your car sorted?


Popsi - sorry to hear your sad news.


Shortie - what a nasty man - hope you OK.


Izzi - best of luck for your review on Monday


Leola - yes, my cat got into the garden behind us and then couldn't get back.  Not sure why he suddenly decided to do that after 2 years of living here!  He was crying to get back over the fence which was horrible so I had to go round to the house at 6am to retrieve him.  Don;t think I was very welcome by the lady in her pyjamas when I arrived wanting to get in her garden!  Re your protocol - why can;t you change clinics?  Is it is travelling/location issue?


Mags - you still on for EC Monday?  Dr Wren usually does them on Mondays - she is very good.


Hugs to everyone else - Purple, Beachy, Driver, LW, GB, RC , Tracey and all you lovely PR ladies.


AFM - Day 6 scan showed one medium follie and then about 5 smaller ones.  Worried that none of the smaller ones are going to grow.  Asked if I could up my dose (am on 300iu) and Dr said that there wasn't much point and if I was going to respond, then I would on 300 and higher doses can affect egg quality.  On my last cycle, I had four follies that were much bigger at day 6, although was on Menopur then and trying Fostimon now.  Next scan Monday - just hope they have stopped being so lazy and got growing.  Any follie growing tips?


Louise x


----------



## T0PCAT

Louise still plenty of time for the other follies to catch up. Remember its quality not quantity that counts.  
Re treatment both dh and I are on ABs for 25days then retest 6 weeks later for hidden c and mycoplasma. Take humira 4 weeks apart and retest 2 weeks later 
Car has a temp fix for now - waiting for part to come in


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


WE HAVE HOT WATER AT LAST YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEE        


Going to have myself a nice long soak in a loely hot bath, have not had a bath since tuesday as we have had old boiler/cylinder/tank ripped out and a new system put in. Oh i am so looking forward to it.   


Swinny darling so sorry there was no follie action for you      but u have tried ur very best and have a back up plan ready and waiting. An egg is just that darling, an egg. It doesnt become a baby till its inside you, and then its yours, all yours.    Hoping wishing and praying like mad that its twins for ya hunny          


LM im so so pleased for jason hunny, it may be less money but its a start, and it will sop jason from feeling depressed hopefully and give him back his self esteem      


Zahida hope the antibiotics all work sweetheart       

Driver hows it all going darling?       

Popsi so sorry to her about dh's uncle, its always sad no matter what age the person is       

Louise i think a hot water bottle and brazil nut are meant to work wonders         


Hello izzy beachy lv spuds purps arsey steph laura mir leola mags ginger tracey and everyone else.      


Im up for a ** party later if anyone is    I've worked every day this week, which i think is the first full week i've done since the op        no wonder im pooped


----------



## H&amp;P

Shorts - have you started partying yet       I will be the dull one sat in the corner as can't drink or anything exciting cos of the anti b's. Won't know if we are all systems go until Monday's scan but back on all my meds so fingers crossed   

Louise - Day 6 is really earlt hun, I never saw any action on my follies until afte day 8, eat plenty of protein (60g per day, good ways are jacket spud, beans and cheese, tuna salad, etc etc ) keep your tummy all toastie with a microwave whatie bag, plenty of fluids     

Just made some scrummy cup cakes with my new food mixer, now how many can I eat before DH comes home at midnight


----------



## mag108

JoMac: Good luck with the cycle hun! We will be nearly cycle buddies!  


LM: so sorry about Ryans little cat, how sad! But fab news on Jasons job, and I am sure the refernce will be fine x


Shorts: so glad your hot water is back on!


GB :So sorry to hear your appointment was so difficult.   




Purps: Loved the ** photos! How cute and gorgeous is your little one!


Lou; I had 6 on day six and it went up so dont dispair. Plenty of protein, and water. I have been using Solgar Whey protien in a shake every day cos I cant do much food at breakfastxxx


Driver: hope you have managed to catch up with yourself after your news! Lots to do! 


Heaps: congrats on the new house and glad you love it


Tracey: SO glad its full steam ahead for you!


Welcome Autumn Jade


Zahida: so sorry to hear about your crash! I hope you are ok.  


Nix: good luck with it all in Barbados! You have been on a rollercoaster! 


Leola: I hope you manage to figure it out. What about a better clinic in this country? Lister or Argc?


Izzy: So glad things are going well for you there, fingers crossed for you hun!


LV: thks again for the London info last weekend re tube strike–did Hendon to thames link (st pauls) and the no 11 to chelsea bridge: took 2hrs! How are you?


AFM: Back in London today for a scan, Lister wanted to see me. Lining up to 7.5 but they/I am confused as Mon it was 8.5 and weds it was 5.9  . Set for EC Tuesday.
It has honestly been a pretty horrible few weeks, what with stress of work, then DH's sister, then lots of running around for this cycle (extra drugs from Dr Gorgy   - he really didnt handle my case well, and Lister). I had really tried my very best to be prepared. At least things are going ok, but honestly there hasnt been a second to relax in weeks. Tomorrow I am not getting up! Big chill this weekend. xxx


----------



## mag108

it's very quiet on here ladies hope you are all ok. I have found my way back to bed.


----------



## Lilly7

Morning Ladies, 
It's quiet on here today   

Izzilu, thanks for the info, I'll be prepared now   
Hows it going with the Merional?

LM; So sorry to hear about Merlin cat   

LV; Rolfe is gorgeous   


Swinny,    


Mag,     

Louise,      

. . and for everyone else who's cycling


----------



## Kittycat104

Mags - I am here!  How did your scan go?  I am being very lazy today too - only just got dressed  and now catching up on Sky plus.  You definetely have earned your lazy weekend   


Thanks for the follie tips, girls - am drowning in water and maxing out on protein.


----------



## IzziLu

Evening girls...quiet on here today, seems like everyone has been having a duvet day   

Louise, good luck with the drowning! I'm managing the water side of it but protein is proving a bit difficult, if I was at home I'd be having a 3 egg omelette for brekkie but here it's processed cold cuts and v. salty cheese on a turkish buffet.... doesn't quite do it for me   

Leola, had a bit of a shaky start with the merional - difficulty mixing the vials    but got to grips with it now, thanks for asking   

Mags - that's wierd about your fluctuating lining, do you think they got a measurement wrong along the way? Sounds as if it's all on track now so hopefully you can chillax for the weekend, you so deserve it   

Driver, you managing to get things sorted for your trip to Cyprus now it's full steam ahead?   

Swinny so sorry to hear you've not had the action hoped for in the follie dept but great that the doner is doing well. Hope you're enjoying Cyprus (and hope it's a lot warmer than Istanbul   )

Shortie, you were sounding a little more up-beat yesterday following the aftermath of that    ex-neighbours    stupid comments. Hope you enjoyed that lovely hot bath hun 

LM, fantastic news on Jase's new job hun, that must be such a weight off your mind    

Running out of steam now, brains not functioning particularly well at the moment...blame it on the stimms    Love to each and every one of you and special        to all the many October cycle buddies   

Oh btw, got my FSH result yesterday - 10.25, highest I've ever had    but still apparantly within 'normal' parameters - not that it makes any difference now   

Love to all   

Izzi xXx


----------



## T0PCAT

Yay shortie - you have hot water and heating just in time for the winter.  Hope the bath last night was lovely

Driver - I am such a dozy mare, only just clicked that you are on AB's for hidden C.  How is it going?    that you clear it with one round of ABs  

Izz - Hope the rain has stopped in Istanbul and that you have had a good weekend.  Try not to to get too hung up on the FSH result, its on the high but within the normal range.  Re: eating good proteins, try eating lentil chorba (soup) or you can get something called Kompir which is jacket potato and have some cheese with it.  There are some decent fish restaurants near the Bosphorous you could try 

   Jo, tracey, mag, louise 

  to everyone else

In jim jams watching x-factor.......


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi everyone,

Zahida - you still in your jim jams?! I had a productive morning walking doglets, doing 3 loads of washing, mowing the lawn and emptying out planters, and have now found myself back in bed with my jim jams on and a lovely cup of tea! I'm completely exhausted the whole time at the moment, I really think the Prostap has had a dreadful effect on me this cycle.

Swinny - my DE cycle buddy. I am so sorry about the lack of action in the ovary department. But like you say, it does mean your chances of success with this cycle are now about a million times better. I hope that doesn't sound flippant - I do know it's a big thing to let go of the thought of using your own eggs.   Wondering if 'your' EC has happened yet - if so, I hope you get loads of young, nubile eggs.

Mags - my other cycle buddy! I will be thinking of you on tuesday and hoping you get lots of lovely eggs. Like someone else said - they could have made a mistake with the measuring? I found at The Lister when I had a different sonographer once she saw things VERY differently, and even Liz said the other one must have made a mistake as she said a cyst was no longer there when it was 'back' again when I saw Liz next.

Louise - I knew there was someone else having tx - sorry I forgot you in my last post. I hope your follies surprise you and get growing nicely by your next scan tomorrow.

Shortie - hoping the old AF comes once you've stopped the meds. When are you due to go back for your frosties?

Izzilu - sorry to hear the weather isn't great in Istanbul. Are you doing a tandem cycle?

LM - great news about Jase's job. Did you go out to celebrate?

My scan on friday went ok - lining is now 9mm so all good, and don't need another scan before EC or to use those patches. Had a good chat with the Dr about the fibroid situation - all fine and won't impact on anything at all in their opinion. So am feeling a bit more positive. Was very weird going for a scan and not being in tears afterwards...  

Really ought to get out of bed and go and get DP from the pub now. Love to you all,
Jo x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Driver - just realised I forgot you honey! Hope all going well for you too - are you over there now? Good luck sweetie.xxx


----------



## IzziLu

JoM, that lining's sounding good and you're sounding pretty positive    When does the doner's EC happen?    for lots of lovely juicy ones          I'm giving my OE another shot btw, seeing if different protocol and different clinic makes all the difference!   

Zahida - thanks for the Turkish protein tips. I'll definitely watch out for the chorba..... I lurve lentil soup   

Swinny, Mags, Louise, Nix, Driver, Tracey, Shortie        

Everyone else    

The sun has been shining in Istanbul today, makes the world seem a better place    First follie growing scan tomorrow   

Love to all   

Izzi xXx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Izzi - glad the sun has been shining today for you. I'm sending you lots of positive follie growing vibes, lovely. Hope the scan tomorrow goes well - I'll be thinking of you.

My donor's EC will be either friday or the monday after, so about a week away.

Love,
Jo x


----------



## IzziLu

Ooh Jo, Friday or Monday....that's not long away! I'm day 7 of stimms tomorrow so depending on how I'm going we could be very close together!


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies!
Everyone ok? 
xxxx


----------



## popsi

Morning Shorts...tired as only a couple of hours sleep...but ok, how are you hun, whats the plan with your tx  now xx


----------



## Little Me

Morning ladies

All ok?

Shorts hunny- how are you? hows the house?   

Hi Pops   

Jo  Izz, Mag, Lou, - Lost of luck for this time lovlies    

AM- Hun, thinking of you at scan today    

Sarah- Miss you!   

WELL....What a FAB time we had at Michael Buble on Saturday - LOVE HIM!!!!! We both really enjoyed it     
His support act were called Naturally 7 - and they were amazing too

Jasons first day today- it felt good to be ironing a work shirt for him last night   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## popsi

Anne ... glad you enjoyed honey, and how FAB J is in work now, huge weight off your minds xx


----------



## boboboy

Hi Girls,
I am gatecrashing so sorry !!!
I have a friend on another web site who has low amh but no clinic in Ireland can treat her - can you give me some names of clinics you are attending.
Her Amh is 1.6
Thank you in advance
BoBo


----------



## Little Me

Hi BoBo

The Lister in London treat high FSH & Low AMH ladies


----------



## boboboy

Littelme,
Thanks so much for your quick reply - I will let her know 
XXX


----------



## H&amp;P

boboboy - or Jinemed in Turkey (if travelling to Uk might as well look at travelling abroad as well)

LM - fab news that J starts work this morning, bet he was like a nervous schhol boy on his first day at big school    How is grayd going to cope home alone?

Jo - all sounds as if it is going well for you      9mm on what day of your cycle was that (trying to work out if mine is doing OK)?

Izzy - Hope you are enjoying Istanbul     

Zahida - This is my 2nd course of antib's as I did not have chance to retest before starting FET (AF went missing) so am taking the option of doing a course alongside TX.

Mag -     

Shortie - you finished those tablets yet? Hoe AF shows on time if you have     

Swinny -      for that call today     

Popsi -    for you and    for LO

Nix - Not sure if you will be checking while you are away but sending you loads of     

Don't think we have had so many people doing TX at the same time for ages.

AFM waiting on tenterhooks to hear back from clinic if we are all set to go and then we can get on with booking flights and accommodation, scan this morning shows lining at 5.1mm (day 6 is that Ok   ) if we are Ok to go we will probably fly our next Wednesday.


----------



## shortie66

Morning pops 2 hours sleep?? I would be dead on my feet. I've got 2 days left on provera and hopefully af will come a few days later. xxx
LM hope jason has a great first day at work. House is coming along ok went to look at range cookers and american fridge freezers yesterday xxx


----------



## popsi

shorts..so your off before christmas then honey... WOW thats exciting, yep 2 hours sleep... you will get used to it honey ...simply no choice lol x

driver...hope you get that call/email soon honey and you can make plans, your lining sounds fine as its only day 6 so plenty of time for it to thicken honey xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies      

Just a real quicky to send you all loads of         and

          to everyone who is/about to tx.

Driver - I've just looked and my lining was 5.0mm on day 8 last year and 5.5mm on day 10 and it still got to over 10mm by EC, so please don't worry.

Love to everyone - I'm thinking of you all.

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## mag108

driver: hope the news is good for you hun


LM: How exciting for Jason I so hope he settles in and loves it! Big relief all round.


Shorts  


Pops   


AFM nervously waiting to go to London for EC tomorrow. Just paid for it 'gulp' the money disappears fast with immunes too! I'll be selling contents of our home on ebay any min now.!


----------



## shortie66

Woo hoo mags good luck for 2moz sweetie. xxx


----------



## Little Me

Mags- good luck love   

AM- Lining sounds good love - let me know when you're off xxx

GreyD has someone coming on from a petsitters to feed him and let him out for a poo / wee at lunch time.
Nervous leaving him at he mo but I'm sure he'll be ok   

Shorts- you'll be next to be up the duff then eh


----------



## shortie66

LM here's hoping hun! Saw tarot reader last week who pulled the empress card out and told me it would happen november december. I hadn't told her when I was going back tho so was a bit spooked by it! xxx


----------



## Little Me

This is it then love


----------



## shortie66

LM i live in hope


----------



## Lilly7

Afternoon Everyone   


It's a gorgeous sunny day here . . What a difference it makes! I hope everyone else has the same.


Lots of       for everyone in the midsts of or about to start tx.


Hi RC, nice to see you. Love you ** picks. E is a little beauty.   


Can anyone give me an idea of how much a cycle at the lister would be including stims?


Love to everyone. x


----------



## H&amp;P

Shorts -   

LM - I am sure little Greyd will be just fine and he will be extra happy to see you and J wehn you get home.

Leola - sorry can't help with Lister (Mag is cycling there at the moment so she might be able to help)

AFM we are back on for FET this month, scan this morning shows lining is starting to thicken back up so scan again on Thurs (and maybe Tue), fly next Wed and ET next Friday







hopefully flying home next Sunday (but it's gonna cost us a fortune as it's half term and most of the flights are already full, I am considering going on my own as there is 1 seat left on a cheap flight home







it is gonna cost £600+ for flights for both of us but if I go on my own I can get there and back for under £200)


----------



## shortie66

AM woooo hoooo omg its all happening               for you sweetheart      


Leola soz hunny ive no idea on costs at the lister


----------



## Rural Chick

Leola - thanks sweetheart  
The latest price list for the Lister is here http://www.ivf.org.uk/prices/ 
I'd sit down first  

Mag -           for tomorrow

Driver - glad your lining is thickening nicely

   to Shortie, LM, Popsi and the rest of fab Team PR

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## Swinny

Just popping on quickly as we have very limited internet access and have just popped up the road to a cafe and I keep losing posts, so forgive me for lack of personals. I am wishing all of the lovely ladies cycling at the moment lots of love and luck     


AFM well after the realisation hitting home, I am now feeling far, far more positive that this cycle is our best chance ever! My LIT increased to 99, my overall NK activity came within normal range (all but one anyway and the 2 x IVIG and heavy progesterone support that I'm on should sort that out), cleared the evil C...so lets hope we've ticked all the boxes this time.
My donor produced 14 eggs (or Yumurta as they say in Turkish). Had a long few days waiting for results on how things were going, but just had news from Ayse to say that 7 are doing really well, but are slow to develop. There may be more that bring up the rear, but that'll she'll be able to tell me more tomorrow! My ET has now been put back to Wednesday to see how they are all developing.

LM    Miss you too. Glad Mickey Bubbles was fab!!

AM - Yay!! That's fab news chickadee. Bring on the Dogus Dream Team   

The bl**dy Gestone injections in my backside are cr*p. Paul is so nervous doing them it's funny   


Had a really lovely chilled out day around the pool at the villa today and the weather is gorgeous, so getting a bit of colour...bonus!!

Just wanted to say girls, thanks for all of your lovely texts spurring us on. It means the world to us having such lovely support   

Steph, Laura and Nicki W – Thank you so much for your lovely PM's     

Bye for now
Sarah xxxx


----------



## Swinny

Good luck for EC tomoz Mags108   

Your little twin is routing for you gorgeous


----------



## calypso-sky

ooh Mags good luck babes for tomorrow wishing you all the luck in the world     

also for swinny, driver izzi and all the cycling girls   









love Calypso


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


Swinny          for your lovely embies hunny      


Cal i will be glad when i at least get to start     


OOooooo not long till our curry night out now is it       Cant remember who i have got staying at mine    Please pm me if you can and i'll make sure i have enough duvets, blankets, pillows and coffee cups and bacon ready


----------



## calypso-sky

ooh shortie      won't be long chick the wait is a







so glad will be seeing you soon though


----------



## Han72

Helloooo

just a quickie to  say GOOD LUCK to everyone cycling just now and 

Driver, bloody hell, that was a real last minute reprieve!  Oh and 

PMSL at Swinny and Vinny and 

Shorts, yup definite see you next tuesday type person, next time he starts tell him I said KMA 

Sorry nomore persos but net access limited and DH agitating to go back to the beach  

AFM - loving Barbados, the clinic is fab, my lining is perfect, the fibroid isn't causing any issus (although it will need to be monitored WHEN I am preg ) donorlady has 12 eggies to share between me and another recipient, and EC scheduled for tomoz!

It's aaaalll good!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Nix and Mag                for tomorrow


----------



## beachgirl

Woohoo Nix, great to hear that all is going well, good luck to your donor for EV tomorrow x


----------



## Ourturn

So much is happening, not sure I can keep up!

Mag - keeping everything crossed for you hun!   

Swinny - great news re your immunes! This IS going to work    My dh was terrified of doing the gestone shots but became a pro. Rubbing the site after really helps. Its actually more lower back than bum isn't it?

Driver - your lining sounds great considering where you are in your cycle. Sorry you went through such a roller coaster   

Jo   

Shortie - your next go WILL work    Your ex friend is a total  !!! You should remove him as a friend on **.

Izzy keeping everything crossed for you   

Nix - fab news!    

LM - loving your pics on **

RC - LOVE your profile pic!

LW - love your ponies!

LV - Rolfe is too cute!

Hi Popsi, Calypso, Leola, beachey and everyone I haven't mentioned 

Sorry for being a rubbish poster, work has been manic and weekends have been jam packed. We're off to Greece for our mini break Saturday. Dh has just booked our 4 nights here, his disorganised approach yielded a bargain:
http://www.aegeon-hotel.com/
Weather looks so so, fingers crossed it will be ok, if not there's lots to see.Tuesday I have organised a sperm fragmentation test for dh at locus (only 200 euros, bargain) and I have another LIT in the afternoon...how romantic...not, he has to abstain for 2 days. When I told dh he thought I meant alchohol and was mortified..I said no, nookie..he said that's ok then....charming! 
Pups and I spent a lovely day in the peaks with Malini last week.
Can't believe our xmas pr doo is around the corner. Anyone wanting putting up, who does not mind dogs (we have 2) and a cat, and catching a train into brum (45 mins), please pm me

Anna x

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## Han72

OOPS!!!  I forgot to CONGRATULATIONS!!!! to LM's Jase and I'm POSITIVE  there'll be no probs whatsever with references, as has already been said, they're not allowed to say anything except what he did and when he left   

Ta Beachy, RC and Dinna       

xxx


----------



## Ourturn

LM - Nix just reminded me, HUGE congrates to J!


----------



## lucky_mum

Just flying in to say yay for Swinny  and good luck for Mags and Nix     (and anyone else who needs it!)

I'm sorry I've been such a rubbish poster, just finding it really hard to make time or everything now that V is on the move, she is like the Duracell bunny!  Hope everybody is OK  I have really lost touch with where everybody is and the list has gone to pot... must try harder.....  

Laura - am sooooo looking forward to seeing you and the chippers tomorrow!


----------



## purple72

Good morning ladies! 

I am still here and reading about you all, just hard to find time to post at the moment!

Wanted to wish Nix and Mags so much luck for today! Thinking of you!

Swins darling excellent news sweetie!

Driver hunny what a palaver! Thinking of you and hope it all goes smoothly from now on in!

Izzy, louise and Jo M! Thinking of you and keeping everything crossed!

Heaps tracey and shorts, hope you are all settled in nicely now!

LM how did Jase's first day go? So happy for you both, must be a huge weight off you both xx

Donks, how are you? Have you recovered from your op? how's the adoption process going?

Sausage and mash how are you ladies?

AnnaSOB hugs to you!

Steph sweetie, hugs to you and the little one

And to all you other wonderful ladies, thinking of you all!

Things are good this end. Trying to sort out Isaac's colic, but massage and infracol seem to help and starting probiotics today thinking that might help his tummy through my milk?!?! (worth a shot hey) My day started at 5:30 today with a nappy change and feed, then as daddy was going out the door to work, Isaac decided to do one of his explosions and dirty all through his nappy, vest and babygrow, then when up to my elbows in poo he wee'ed all over me, so ended up putting him in the sink at 6am! Oh the joys   

Hey ho lady's you have all of this joy to come, and I KNOW in my heart YOU WILL experience this!

Love and hugs to all xxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies! 
Nix mags and Swinny wishing u all good luck for today my lovlies xxx
Heaps hello sweetheart, glad ur enjoying the house. What spooked me so much by the reading so much was the fact that she said it'll happen within 2 months which is when i'll hopefully be cycling. We will c xxx
Morning purps glad 2 c Issac is keeping u on ur toes. Haha bless him xxx
Last day of provera for me 2day and then I play the waiting game again.


----------



## Little Me

Hi all

Mags - lots of luck love     

Sarah- I am thinking anout you hun   

AM- yay!!! it's all systems go - are you going alone?   

Mornin Shorts , Purps & Jeaps - and everyone else    

J's first day went well thanks ladies     

AND, went to see my good mate last night with her 6 week old baby - I was ok actually     

xxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Yes, I am still alive!  It is a nightmare not having internet access at home, with work being mega busy I don't have chance to log on very often.

Mag.  Good luck for today. 

Swinny.  glad things are going well in Cyprus and all your immunes are doing what they should be.

And, Nix, wow, Barbados.  I remember seeing ad advert for IVF in a magazine when we were there and thinking how much nicer it would be to be having it there than in London.  This just has to be your time honey.

Driver.  Glad your lining is playing ball.  I would be tempted to go on my own for that price.  But I am "little miss independent"as my Dad used to call me.

Heaps.  glad you are happy in your new house.    to Care though for not getting back to you.

Izzy.  Good luck.  I hope you are enjoying istanbul.

Sorry, running out of head space and time now.  I am thinking of all of you who I haven't mentioned.

AFM.  Waiting for donors period to start.  I don't think my ET will be until late November.


----------



## Züri

Popping in to wish Nix, Mags and Swinny lots of luck, it's a busy cycling time at the mo hey?


Anne great news re Jase


Shorts glad your pressie arrived 


lots of love to you all xx


----------



## Ourturn

Sorry missed some of you out of my catch up post last night!

Heaps - sorry you are having a tough time with Care.  Do you fancy doing my weeding?

Annaof C - hope you are ok 

Donks - are you ok? How did the op go?  
Tracey - Happy New House! Just think you could have more than a mince pie in the oven by Christmas! 

Purple - glad you have such confidence, but remember not all of us will get to experience what you have described, especially for those of the group who adopt older children (when adoption is an option..... it isn't for everyone ) or move on to accept a child free future.

Mag - hope ec goes well today

Zuri - not long left for you!

Hi to Steph, Laura, Driver, Swinny, Shorts, LM et all

 to everyone who needs them
Anna


----------



## mag108

thks for all your good wishes ladies. Were would I be without you all. 

I am a little disappointed, they only got 3. Last follies count on fri was 10! Well I suppose I should be happy there was at least 3. Determined not to get upset. Have done my utmost for this cycle. Its in the lap of the gods now .  

Best wishes to everyone cycling nix, swin, louise, and everyone Xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Mag - "3 is the magic number" now sing after me "3 is the magic number", hoping for a fab fert call for you tomorrow


----------



## Little Me

Mag- That's good hun, well done      

AM    and Anna


----------



## Ourturn

Mag - 3 is great hun, quality over quantity! Sending the lab jiggy thoughts !    

LM - how was J's 1st day and did greyd do? When Benj was an only 'child' he slept when left alone 

Hi AM 

must get back to work!

x


----------



## shortie66

Mags ahhhh hunny,        for your disappointment, but really sweetheart BLOODY WELL DONE           for barry white to work his magic   


LM Driver Annasob       for u all, im just about to take the last beatch tablet now


----------



## Lilly7

Well done Mag. Sending lots of       your way. x


----------



## purple72

sobroody1 said:


> Purple - glad you have such confidence, but remember not all of us will get to experience what you have described, especially for those of the group who adopt older children (when adoption is an option..... it isn't for everyone ) or move on to accept a child free future.


Sorry ladies if my comment was insensitive  

Sending lot's of barry white vibes to those labs tonight x


----------



## Han72

Hi all

Mags - sorry the result wasnt quite what you hoped for but so pleased to hear you got 3      for the lab of love tonight
Shorts - really hope the damn provera does its thing and that the beatch isnt too painful when she finally turns up     

Purps -   none taken, your joy in little J is contagious but

Dinna - a good point and well made   

Drives -      for your DE cycle. If your lining's a bit stubborn (mine was non-existant apparently, hence the panic over the fibroid) then definitely ask for viagra and estrogen supps if you can get them. I was on 4, then 6 now 8mgs of estrogen a day, + 4 * viagra (up the chuff!) from 30/10 (day 3) til 10/10, 40mg clexane, + some superstrength fish oil caps and selenium supps from H&B, dunno if any 1 thing helped more than anything else but my lining was already 9mm on 7/10 and is now I dunno how thick but it has that triple strip thing they always go on about      Makes me feel like I have the adidas logo emblazoned accross my uterus     

Sorry no more persos but more good news today, donor lady got 15 eggs and I get 8 of them cos apparently I've travelled further than the other recipient!  Sorry for her but happy for us, you should have seen DH jigging around the room when we got the call     Now I'm orf to the beach! WTF did I do 3 bloody cycles at the ARGC   when I could have been here doing this        

xxx
PS Mira I am gutted I forgot to bring my little frog     Mind you, does DH count      

xxx


----------



## popsi

just a quickie

shorts...hope the drugs do the trick hun or AF will have me to deal with     xxxxx

purps... we all love to hear about you little miracle honey, even tho I have my princess we never give up hope of having another no matter how it happens xxxx

mag..3 is great hun !! well done you xxx

tracey...hope your settling in well hun xx ... get that internet sorted we miss you x

LM..how did J's first day go yesterdy x

Nix... cant think of a more beautiful place to go for your little one     

donkey...how is the hs going x

right off now as typing with oone hand as there a little worm on my lap


----------



## Kittycat104

Quick post from me as about to go out and meet friends for a mid-week curry!


Nix - woo hoo for those nice young, nubile eggs!  Liking the sound of IVF Caribbean style


Mags - I understand your disappointment if you had more follies, but the Lister lab is fab and your eggs are in safe hands.  Fingers crossed for the call tomorrow   


Tracey - how is the new house?  If your tx won't be til November, you have plenty of time to stick with the white wine and chocolate before you have to worry about getting healthy   


LM - glad J's first day went well.  Sure the novelty of ironing shirts will wear off quickly!


Heaps - what are you going to do about the CARE situation?


Driver - glad its all systems go with you.  I would probably go on your own if you are OK with that and save the money for something nice for yourself


Swinny - best of luck for tomorrow   


Scan yesterday showed three larger follies and five smaller ones.  Can only hope one or two of those smaller ones have a growth spurt but its unlikely. I should know by now never to expect more then 3 or 4 follies, but somehow I can't help but be disappointed when I don;t somehow manage to get a miracle response each cycle.  Back for scan again tomorrow with EC probably Friday or Saturday.  Thanks for all your good wishes - it means a lot.


Louise x


----------



## T0PCAT

Just popped on to see how everyone is.....

Mags as the song goes '3 is the magic number'    for some lurve action tonight

Nix - hunny 8 eggs is fantastic, sending some Barry White vibes your way too 

Heaps sorry Care are being a pain - I hope they thought their act out soon.

Louise - how are u doing hun?

Tracey - late November will be hear before you know it.

Swinny - hope things are going well out in Cyprus

Anyone hear from Donks or Katie-Lou?

AFM - on Day 3 of AB's sooooo slow......Trying to get hold of Humira from [email protected] but can't get hold of the right person. Spoke to comapny insurance managed to get them to agree to pay for re-test after Humira and for hysteroscopy which has lessened the money worries a little.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Still at work so I thought I would sneak in a quick post before i go home.  

LM.  I can't believe I forgot to say congrats to J.  I am over the moon for you both  - it must have been such a struggle for you and I remember how my DH's self esteem plumeted when he was out of work.

Mag.  As the others say, hope 3 is the magic number.  I will put barry on as soon as I get home.

Louse. I didn't realise how far you were along your cycle. good luck

Z.  I hope you manage to get your humira.

Nix.  Fab news about 8 eggies.  Where are you staying in Barbados.  We stayed somewhere near the place they have a big fish fry and ate some great food.  I don't know what it is about my brain but I can never remember the names of places i have stayed.
I don't know if you want to add 25mg vit D to your list of pills to take.  I have been told to take it as some studies have shown that it reduces the risk of MC - you are probably getting plenty from the sun in Barbados anyway

Purps.  I would still love to come and visit you soon.  Life is just a bit manic at the moment.

Better get out of here and get home.  I am getting v hungry.


----------



## purple72

You are more than welcome tracey sweetie, be lovely to see you! And I understand you're busy hunny, when things have settled we'll arrange a time.

Good luck ladies however you reach the end of your journey, I'll be thinking of you and wishing you all happiness.
Sx


----------



## Malini

I just wanted to pop in and support ASB's comment about none of us knowing how any of our IF stories will read, despite hoping ENORMOUSLY for everyone. I am very happy for those whose wishes are granted, and would have liked all of us to never have had to find this safe place. I decided to leave the thread because I couldn't deal with the detail about mums and their babes. I also found that some PRs on the other side gave me advice that wasn't helpful nor considerate based on their belief that my OE baby was out there and I just had to keep going (never give up!) with tx to find her/him. Sadly, I have had to 'let go' of the dream despite conceiving twice this year (the first would have been due last week). Luck favours everyone indiscriminately. I haven't said anything before because I have been sorting through my thoughts about it all. Those with LOs, I am grateful to you for coming back to tell us you're well and there is an IF afterlife, but don't forget how it feels please to not know if this hell will ever end.

Sorry if that's a downer. I shall go my own way again but sadly there isn't another thread for those in a pickle and unsure how to feel.

Congrats Mag (so sorry for the disappointment and your recent loss) and for yours too Lou (hoping this cycle surprises you yet). Nix - that is terrific. I am sending lots of wishes to Cyprus for you Swins and to await your arrival AM. And there will be some left in the chiller for LM. Shorty - I wish for you every day and hope those pills have done the trick. ((Jo)) for my tx sister and Izzilu in Turkey - so much HOPE. There are plenty in the wings too atm and I wish for all of you also.

Much love,
Malini xx


----------



## Linzxxxx

hi ladies
just wanna say hi to you all, and im finally back after 2years!!!

dust to you all xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Malini, big hugs sweetie, I can fully understand your post, I'm not sure if you want to join me but I post on the moving on board...not that I'll ever be ready to move on fully but I need to try and move forwards...

Love to everyone, those that are going through treatment, Swins (my dear dear friends), Mags and Nix, apols if I've missed anyone...
those that are about to embark on treatment shortly..little me, Shorts, AM, those that have just joined ( there are so many of you now I can't keep up), those that give us inspiration who have got pg naturally after years of trying and IVF such as Purps, those long-standers who've been here from the start such as Miranda, Laura, Steph...Popsi who's finally got her dream and I'll never forget those who've moved on such as Gabs and Merse who I still keep in touch with..then there's those, like me, who have to try and come to terms with never having a miracle..life is hard for all of us, in many different ways, shape and forms and accepting that I'll never be a mum isn't easy, most of the time I can't allow myself to think about it as the pain inside me is just too hard to bear...

Sorry for waffling but wanted to try and put something into words x


----------



## shortie66

Beachy        


Mala i have pm'd you


----------



## popsi

to everyone seems like they are needed, i will post if/when my support is needed 

I feel very sad as I seen you all as very good friends and will miss our regular chats, but dont want to hurt anyone   

good luck xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Thank you Shorts    and Pops x


----------



## shortie66

Popsi i dont feel hurt hunny, but i can understand that talking about babies and pregnancy may be hard for some of the girls to deal with       Its a tough one, i dont want anyone to leave or not post cos i love you all  


Hello Linz welcome back


----------



## popsi

thanks shorts.. .. but i think my situation is different as I will never experience being pregnant or having a tiny baby, I had hard choices to make to enable me to be a Mum, so i felt that i still belonged here x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Beachgirl - I found your post very moving and honest. It is so hard isn't it? Easy to fall into the "why me's". I admire your bravery in facing the future. But I hear what you are saying and hope with all my heart that the pain becomes more bearable in time.

I have to admit I too find it painful at times to hear about babies on here. Just reminds me that I'm not one of the lucky ones. But I also know that I am ULTRA sensitive and emotional about such issues at the moment. 

Malini - my tx twin. Just going to email you....

Mags - I understand why you feel a but disappointed. But 3 eggs means that potentially you have a 'spare'..... Do you have any problems with fertilisation usually? I have everything crossed for you.

Nix - I am so happy all is going well for you now - you sound much more relaxed!

Louise - I hope those smaller follies surprise you with a huge growth spurt. When is your next scan?

Driver - not sure what CD the last scan was (re my lining) due to downregging and the pill for what seems like forever! I'm about a week away from EC if that helps though. Sounds like yours is fine for where you are at though - looking at RC's post. (Hi RC!)

My other tx buddies - Swinny, Izzilu and anyone else i've forgotten about......lots of love and luck to you. xxx


----------



## Züri

I think some of the pregnant and with babes ladies feel they want to stay here and support the ladies who supported them. It would have been terribly rude to have got pregnant and then said bye bye to you all. Damned if you do, damned if you don't scenario


I stepped back a long while ago as I felt the vibe wasn't right but I DO want to see how you are all getting on and I want to send my good luck messages to the ladies cycling - I would be a very callous woman if i ceased to care about you all after IVF worked for me. Hopefully I can still send my support to the ladies I do have on ** 


Wishing you all heartfelt luck - I'll be silently lurking  
x


----------



## Malini

Neither do I Shorty, and Pops I find your love for all of us and your story very special. It is the level of detail that I find hard to cope with as it makes my empty, quiet home/life very vivid. The 3d world makes that evident so many times a day, so here I come to read happy stories that include me. Please understand that it is 'the level of detail' that is problematic. I think this is broadly similar to what Tracey said in response to Elinor's wonderful, good news post.

Beachey - good suggestion. I lurk on there. I think of you all of the time.

Zuri - I agree with you. It is details I can't cope with. I torture myself all day with 'this room wld have been his' and 'right now I could be learning how to breastfeed' or 'I wonder if it would have felt as amazing as I'd imagined to smell him'. So close for you. Exciting!

Malini xx


----------



## T0PCAT

Mala, Beachy     both of you have moved me, wish I could express how I feel as eloquently as you both do.


----------



## popsi

Malini... i think of you often too.. infact it was only a few days ago i asked if anyone had heard from you, I do try not to talk about my princess too much (its hard sometimes), but i am asked about her by others, and it would be rude not to reply, my heart bleeds for you ladies who have had to move on, but I know the sadness it feels to never ever have had a positive pregnancy test and never will, and also I have no idea what the future wil hold for our family either  xxx

I agree with Zuri I dont want to leave as I want to offer all of you the support I was given 

I just feel its a shame for all our friendships to suffer .. I am sure that we could find a way of being supportive and happy together, as we have so much experience betwen us 
x


----------



## H&amp;P

aaaarghhhh it's so difficult to find that mid place where everyone can post and say what's on their mind without people getting hurt......

I would love for everyone to be able to post and be around for all the support that is needed daily on this thread, not one lady on here hasn't struggled or is still struggling to get there dream or live with the fact that the dream is no more and find a way to move on with life as a family of 2, I guess with such a mixture on here there will always be the odd occassion when things get said that maybe shouldn't or when someone is feeling particularly vulnerable and would take offence at a smile (I know I've had a few of those recently and people at work keep telling me how grumpy I am)

Purps - hun, no offence taken your love for your LO oozes from every word you type, I remember a work colleague coming in with their new born for the first work visit and their LO did a leaky one and it went everywhere, she was mortified.....guess you have to get used to carrying around spare sets of clothes everywhere you go (Laura you must need to travel with a suitcase). And there ain't nothing wrong with the sink for a bath   

Malini - huge    &    to you hun, you know where I am. See you soon. Give Charlie a gentle    from me and DH.

Nix -      for those 8, Barry is on full blast for you and Mags tonight. Thanks for the lining tips, I was upped to 2 x 2mg tablets after my scan on Monday, will see how I'm doing on Thursday, not too worried at the moment as early days and 5.1mm not bad for day 6, I am on the selenium tablets already so hopefully they will be helping as well.

Louise -      for your EC, quality not quantity remember the PR mantra.

Heaps - So sorry Care are messing you around again.    

Beachie -   

Anna(SB) - What's new with you? Are you planning immune retests?

Zahida - you will be amazed how quickly those days fly past.    Hope the antib's aren't making you feel ill.


oooh another 5 posts while I've been typing, so lets try to post again.....

and try again....


----------



## Malini

Pops - I think that is exactly what we should aim for and when anyone feels sad or put-out, they should feel safe to say so. I have not got a handle totally on my loss and like Jo know I am ultra-sensitive. Your joy with Princess is cantagious and helpful. I saw that you'd asked after me and it felt very nice to be remembered. Being IF is very lonely as there are no clubs for sad, mid-thirties who want to chat and make new friends. Likely, I need a job 
M xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Thank you Zahida, what a lovely thing to say x

Just wanted to say that I don't post often as I really don't have much to contribute, I do read daily and are friends with many on ** and 3d too...as far as I'm concerned it's an open forum and I'm enjoy updates from everyone, including those with babies..think we need to remember that the thread was set up to help those who need it, be it in the past, current or future and over time many of us have developed what I hope are strong ties, and although we may find that we are taking different paths in life, what brought us together was a common factor..x


----------



## popsi

maybe we should put tonight down to an openin of hearts... it would be sad for ANYONE to leave

Mal... you wont get over your loss honey as with beachy its something that will live with you always   ... and of course you emotioal..... driver said little charlie had an op xxx how is he x


----------



## T0PCAT

Driver the Zithromax made me sick to my stomach but the doxy is ok.  Unfortunatley have to take Zithromax on the last day of protocol, make me feel ill thinking about it   

I don't know what I would do if I didn't have you ladies to talk to - I haven't told many people about our IF issues.  its horrible when I meet new people and they ask if we have kids , I have to smile sweetly and say not yet even tho I am hurting inside.  So pls lets be here for each other and don't be afraid to vocalise our feelings.  

       to all you amazing ladies


----------



## Malini

Thanks for asking Popsi.  He's home now after a week at the Vet, and he is healing.  Sadly, we have 6 weeks of confinement to get through and then 3 mos of slowly building back up to 'normal'.  But I didn't lose him under the GA, and for that I am grateful. 

Zahida - I agree with Beachy, that's a super nice thing to say. And I am super glad you've found this place as there is no where else to go when you are a PR trying to live with that reality.

Driver -   

M xx


----------



## popsi

Malini... what was the matter with him hun xx... he will get there with all your love and affection x

zahida... nobody knew about our IF either and this site was a god send xx


----------



## shortie66

Just as in a 3d friendship things can sometimes be unintentionally said that can hurt or perhaps open wounds that we sometimes try to keep closed.


----------



## beachgirl

Shorts, that's so true x


----------



## popsi

shortie66 said:


> Just as in a 3d friendship things can sometimes be unintentionally said that can hurt or perhaps open wounds that we sometimes try to keep closed.


WELL SAID SHORTS..... AND ONLINE AND IN TEXTS ITS HARD FOR MOODS/EMOTIONS TO COME THROUGH XX

oops sorry for caps


----------



## shortie66

Thats ok pops i thought u were shouting at me


----------



## popsi

never


----------



## Rural Chick

Proof of how fab Team PR are         

Ladies - shall I change my profile pic back to the elephant - I won't be offended and really don't want to upset anyone.

Malini sweetheart -         for Charlie and         for a speedy recovery.

Louise, IzziLu and Jo -         for those follies

Nix and Mag         for the lab of lurv tonight

Swinny -         for ET tomorrow

   for Team PR

What are people wearing to the curry?


----------



## shortie66

**** y i stalk u for pics of emilia of ** anyway          


Popsi we have a meet up to sort out sometime in the furture


----------



## popsi

shorts... funnily enough DH was only saying that last week ! xx


----------



## Malini

Photos cool by me RC because I am thrilled that she is here and so scrumptious.  But I will say no more; I've bored myself.   

Popsi - He ruptured his CCL (the human equivalent is an ACL) in one knee and tore the tissues as well, so has had a titanium plate screwed into his bones to stabilize the knee.  We don't know how it happened but it is likely that it has been gradually tearing all summer and then one afternoon walk it went.  I felt despair and I always wonder now if I would react more reasonably to mishap if IF wasn't how I define my existence.  

M xx


----------



## shortie66

Malini oohhhhhhhhhh poor charlie      is the ACL the anterial cruciate ligament    Poor baby hope he is recovering well


----------



## popsi

Oh Malini.... our retriever as done both her ACL...  , as you say nothing caused it, she just stepped up a step on the first.. and turned awkward on the 2nd, she has 2 artifical ligaments now, and is 10 years old and other than slight stiffness when tired  (which could be just her age, after all i am the same LOL !), she is a bundle of energy..they recover quickly honey xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Louise - stimming is such a stressful time    Keeping my fingers crossed for you, come on follies     

Nix - how exciting! Check out that lining (showing off if you ask me   ) I think cycling in barbados sounds like a great idea..dont suppose you've spotted any eastern european donors out there have you? Ha ha 

Driver - Having my 2nd pooled donor lit whilst in Greece on our mini break next week, then retesting immunes a few weeks later (gulp) 

Purps - no offence taken, its just as Malini says, no one knows how any of our IF journeys will end. 

Swinny     

Zahida - good news re the insurance cover. I remember getting my humira from H @ H 

RC - please don't change your pic. You are thinking ahead! 

Beachey - I found your post very moving     

Malini - we have missed you      and willing this to be your time     

Jo     

Zuri - you belong here and don't need to lurk   

Shorts   

My approach at the moment is to prepare for the worst (ie a future with no children), but hope for the best. 

PR's who complete their families regardless of the route fill me with hope and will always be a VITAL part of this thread, but as Tracy said many of us wont want to hear about details such as pram choices 

 to all 

Anna x

PS I think its healthy to air our feelings here. We have to hide them and hide tears through smiles in the 3d world


----------



## Malini

Yes Shorty, that's it.  And I knew you would have knee sympathy.  My poor Chow Chow.   

And Popsi, now you've reassured me on two fronts.   Did your Popsi rupture both at the same time? Ouch.  

Night, night Ania.   

M xx


----------



## katie lou

Hello All, 

Back on line after days with no computer access. Just got through ten pages and think I have caught up. 

Have I read right that there is a meet up for a curry? 

Katie xxx


----------



## Stretch

Thought you might like to post here ladies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=248494.new#new


----------



## mag108

Malini: just bobbing on quickly (just back from EC and long trip back from London)....to say...I am so so sorry to hear of you feeling so much pain.       


This IF is such a mind ****. Nothing about me is the same as before it. And living in the every day is so so hard, I feel I would survive better as a mole, coming and going after dark and diggin a hole to get away from the many situations/conversations I am involved with daily, people at work constantly talking about their kids, etc. (I find that so hard. But then I talk about DH and my manager is single and I think she may find that hard).


I really missed having you on here  . I have always found your posts so honest, deep and eloquent.  








Prob, like me, we are all desperately trying and deal with this brutal stuff any which way we can to survive. 


I send kisses and love folks


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies
I think I may have man flu coming! 
Katie pr night out is in brum on friday 26th november and all r welcome please let LM or me know if u want to come. xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Ladies never a truer word spoken

RC - your profile pic is lovely and there is an option on here where you can choose not to see profile pics so for me lovely emilia should stay where she is   

Shorts - urghhh to man flu   , I feel really off it this week, just tired and a bit sicky, think it might be the huge concoction of vitamins & pills I am taking every day, I rattle when I walk   

Mag, Nix, Swinny, Izzy, Louise, Malini, Jo  (have I missed someone   )- Hoping we have a lovely run of BFP's from all those cycling at the moment


----------



## shortie66

AM I think it might be the same for me with all the vits and that eskimo fish oil is just disgusting! Lol xxx


----------



## Jumanji

I think the love and honesty on this thread is truly amazing.

Beachy/Malini - You both really moved me too; we should all keep in mind that we can never feel another person's pain and we should all be sensitive to that.  I think the pain of IF is particularly hard to deal with because it is so misunderstood.  People say "there's always IVF" as though it's a walk in the park (can you imagine anyone saying "there's always chemo" to someone with cancer?) or "you can always adopt" without realising that is quite a process.  Plus there is the element of possibly having to let go of your assumptions on how your life would be.  My friend's cousin has recently been diagnosed with MS (she is only 32).  MS isn't fatal but the diagnosis does involve a total re-think of her future.  I think IF can be very similar in that you might have to let go of old dreams - and build new ones.  Beachy - I am so glad you still keep in touch with Gabs and Merse; I still remember Merse's BEAUTIFUL little doggy pic!


----------



## mag108

ladies
just got my call and 2 out of 3 fertillised. What a relief! I had the worst night ever, didnt sleep, very distressing.
ET is tomorrow 11am, gulp.


----------



## shortie66

Woo hoo mags well done xxx
Hello lj how u doing hunny? xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

Mag mag mag - YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO happy for you       

mal- It's so good to see you again     
How is our Charlie dog doing?     

Linz- Hello Mrs   how are you?   

Shorts- On love, hope the man flu doesn't get any worse      

Hi AM   

I am too busy here to do a big post on last nights open heart discussion
I would hate for anyone to leave as I think us ladies have a special connection- we've laughed , cried, supported each other through thick and thin.

But, it is tough  when we're stuck in a hellish limbo - never really knowing if our dream will come true, will the nightmare always continue. Will our fur babies be our only babies   

Anyway- I love you all, and I've met some of my forever friends here - so for that- I'm extremely grateful      

Anna- GreyD is good thanks hunny, and J is ok at work so far too    
  

Mira- happy birthday lovely       

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Little Me said:


> Anyway- I love you all, and I've met some of my forever friends here - so for that- I'm extremely grateful


couldn't have said it better, I actually said to DH a few weeks ago that if it wasn't for us having IF I wouldn't have half the amazing friends I now have 

LM - I don't even have fur babies 

Mag - fab news hun, so pleased for you, I remember that sleepless night only too well   

Swinny - Hope you have a smooth ET today, sent my love to you through Ayse but not sure if she will pass it on


----------



## Little Me

AM- you can be GreyD's auntie     
....oh, and Holly, Oscar & Charlie cats


----------



## shortie66

Morning LM, will call u 2nite and try and arrange a visit over xxx p.s. Girlie nite out satday 23rd we r either going 2 reflex or flares, do u fancy it if ur available? xxx
AM no furbabies? We will have 2 sort that out for you. Lol xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

shortie66 said:


> Morning LM, will call u 2nite and try and arrange a visit over xxx p.s. Girlie nite out satday 23rd we r either going 2 reflex or flares, do u fancy it if ur available? xxx
> AM no furbabies? We will have 2 sort that out for you. Lol xxx


you might have to get me a new husband first


----------



## Little Me

Oh Shorts- I can't do 23rd cos we're going to our neighbours over the road for a meal- sorrry love- that would have been brilliant 
yeah- give me a call later babes and we'll see what we can sort
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## popsi

morning ladies

Mag...thats great news about fert hun .. well done you xxxx

mal... nope she did not break them both the same time, was a couple of years apart, but she coped with the 2nd break much better as seemed to know what to do xxx hugs honey xx

LM... glad J is doing good in his job hun, how was the dog sitter xx

Driver... so are we lookin for a hubby or a fur baby for you    Lol xx

hope everyone is ok today, at least we have a bit of sunshine, off to brush the fur baby now she is getting her winter coat ! x


----------



## Little Me

Pops hi love, the dog lady is good- apart from yesterday at lunch time he woulnd't have his lunch time poo


----------



## shortie66

Morning popsi, lewis needs brushing too cos he's shedding everywhere at the mo xxx
LM oh pooo what a bloody shame. Lol at greyd not having his lunchtime one xxx
AM so which one is it 2 be then Haha xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

can't have another husband (I'm already on my second   ) you'll be calling me Ross next.

He says I can have fish, does that count   , or chickens when we get a new house


----------



## fluffy jumper

mag.  Fab news.  Two is all you need (or three if you are Laura!!!)`

Read all of your posts over the last few days.  Once you are part of team PR you are here to stay.  I agree that we should be sensitive about others if our dreams have been realisised (or partly realised in my case).  

Can't stay.  Only 6 days until we get internet back at home.  What a relief that will be


----------



## Malini

Mag - that's wonderful, wonderful news. Hoping and wishing for you. Can you sneak in an afternoon nap?
Thanks for what you said in your post last night. M xxx


----------



## elinor

Afternoon everyone

ages since I posted - and I might be away for a while (off on hols tomorrow - Venice and not taking laptop...) but wanted to pop by.

I have been reading, but struggling to post (time, sickness - can read lying down, but posting involves sitting up to type! - tiredness...).

I hope those of us at different stages are able to offer support/ encouragement to each other - or just an open space to say the things we can't elsewhere - I know I have been glad to receive support and encouragement, especially on the low days. And that we can be sensitve to the different pathways people follow in making their families - of however many that ends up being.

Malini - I am glad Charlie is home, and hope the 6 weeks of 'confinement' go quickly. Sending  for how you are feeling about your losses over the past year - and the 'letting go' of treasured dreams. I hope you find new dreams to hold onto, and that they are realised.

Beachgirl - your comments are thoughtful and mean a lot. Thank you.

Mags - congratulations! will have everything crossed for you tomorrow at 11.00. sending   and   .

Nix - 8 eggs!! Great news, and your lining sound textbook too. Hoping the beach holiday aspect is what makes a difference!  and  for things getting jiggy in the lab tonight.

Swinny - hope my good wishes for EC come in time!

Louises 104 - hope the little follies catch up with the three leaders, but remember, 3 is the magic number!

Driver - glad things are heading the right direction for this cycle. And I don't have any fur-babies either (live in a flat, busy part of town, work full-time), but have a fantasy life where I get a country cottage and keep chickens (rescued from battery farms)...

Zahida - hope the anti-biotics aren't too dreadful (they don't sound fun!)

Purps - hope Isaac is behaving himself somtimes! Though the epic poo sounds entertaining, I am sure the reality is less fun... He looks so gorgeous.

Heaps - 'Let it be' always sets me off - but then I cried at the news this morning, of the miners in Chile - and that's GOOD news! Sending  .

Shortie - I hope the man-flu you are feeling is just AF early warning signs, and that now you have finished the provera she finally shows up!!

Little me - hope Jase's new job is going well, and that GreyD can get used to being left (with dog-sitters coming by) and just rush to welcome you both home after work. Seriously impressed at you visiting a friend with a baby - I managed similar this week, but even going to the hospital brought back so many bad memories I couldn't stay long, even though I am in a different place now.

Tracey - hope you and donor can synchronise cycles soon. The whole waiting for donor stuff I found most frustrating - it is someone else you are waiting for, so all the stuff about 'eat plenty protein, keep a hot water bottle on tummy' is irrelevant for most of the run-up, there is so little you can do (apart from worry!)

Zuri - can't belive you are 31 weeks already! Hope you are keeping well.

Popsi - I always enjoy your posts, and hearing about a family created in a different way is inspiring. Thank you.

Linz1982 - hello and welcome back, from a (relative) newcomer - hope you find support here.

Jo - hope you are coping with the wait for EC ok. I know I got nervous especially because it *wasn't *happening to me - after all the times it had been me, I thought I'd be grateful to have less of the drugs, less hormonal mood swings and not go through the EC op myself, but I just worried about how the donor was doing and at least as stressed as when it was me (but without any excuse for the mood swings!). Hope you are managing better - and it's not long to go now...

RC - is there a dress code for the curry night?!! Oh no!! I'll have to cancel... I don't fit into anything presentable, and don't have the confidence to shop for anything 'maternity' yet. Please say my comfy trousers and a baggy top will be ok!T hat or I have to get confident by November...

Anna (so broody) sending greetings and  .

Hi to Leola, Little Jen, Fishy, Ocelot Cub (hope you are popping by occasionally) and everyone I have missed.

Extra    and    for all Team PR who are cycling at the moment - in all the different locations.

best wishes
Elinor x


----------



## purple72

Ladies after over 2 years and meeting some amazing women it's time for me to move on to the bumps page permanently.

Thank you all for all the support and If i can be of ANY support to ANYONE feel free to PM me or contact me on **. 

I wish you all the very best in your journeys

Sx


----------



## Little Me

Purps - Don't leave us hunny.............         

Hi Elinor & Heaps


----------



## LV.

Have been reading and didn't want to not acknowledge the posts of the past few days so just saying a quick hello. Not having an easy time here and trying to stay "high level" as once I start to actually think and acknowledge how I'm feeling about things I just end up on the edge of a big black hole and I'm hanging on and just trying to stop myself from falling in. I didn't want to be rude and not check in after so many open and honest hearts but feel I have little to contribute.  I don't want to acknowledge my feelings atm as once it's out there it means it's real (if that makes any sense?) and denial is a preferable place that at least enables me to function but, ignoring what's been said seemed rude. I have no idea if this is actually saying what I'm trying to say! Malini, it really is lovely to "see" you. I hope you're able to stay.

Just quickly to the lovely cycling ladies as we all need those positive vibes... 

Mags - that's fab news poppet, Barry is on already

Nix - wowsers! Amazing news, and good to hear you're enjoying a holibob to boot. Rooting for you xxx

Swinny - super news chicken. Let's get that cargo home safe and sound. 

Driver - Good luck for your scan tomorrow, I truly hope it's all systems go. Did you sort your flights? Brave girl going alone but a lady of your strength will have no problems and what an amazing hug you will have on your return xxxx
Louise, Izzi & Jo -      for those follies xxx

Much love
LadyV xxxxx


----------



## popsi

purps....dont leave us as LM says, we need you xxx


----------



## LV.

Purps, I'd love it if you'd stay xxx


----------



## Little Me

LV- I absolutely hear you hun, I think I'm in a similar place to you - keep up and keep going (and we have our new furry ones to help  ) and almost don't think about it too much to avoid tipping over in to that [email protected] place known as the black hole of despair


----------



## GIAToo

to everyone.  I am clawing my way out of the black hole of despair right now and wouldn't even be able to attempt that without the support I get from everyone on FF.

Take care everyone and thank you all for being so honest, it helps make me feel "normal"    I know I don't "know" a lot of you very well, but I read every day. 
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## purple72

ladies thank you for the kind words however 'it's time'
I'm not doing this for people to ask me to stay. I HAVE to do this now for me

my world revolves around my boy now and especially whilst waiting for this repeat blood test i really do not have the strength to be as upset as this has made me. 

I can only send a heartfelt apology to all I offended, I really am sorry.

I wish i could support you on here. BUT i will support any one who needs it by PM.

Love and thanks

Sx


----------



## Little Me

Purps- I love ya hun and I'll be stalking you on ******** and text     
I'm sad that you won't be here of course, but I know sometimes we have to do what we have to do

GIA


----------



## mag108

Purps hun. If that's what is best for you then thats what you should do. We have all been in this malarky together, personally I would be nowhere lady without this thread and ALL who are on it. It makes me very sad to see you go  . Personally I think you should reserve the right to bob on and catch up with us all! If you do 'go' you have earned 5 gold PR stars! See you on **. x


You have your hands full and your little boy needs you!   x


----------



## mag108

LV xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Mag- feeling good?   

Purps- I will be thinking you for little mans results


----------



## mag108

HI LM: feeling better than I did but worn out, got myself in a real state last night, worrying etc. Have a posh pad booked for post ET tomorrow, taking computer so plan a big relax tomorrow (have been saying that for weeks!) 


Swins is doing well everyone, I am sure she will post when she gets access! Wont spoil her news (but its good!)
X


----------



## LV.

Thanks Mags and LM   


I'm about to lose the plot at Create & Lister. Neither clinic can seem to organise the transfer of our frozen swimmers. It's been about 7 weeks since we put the initial request in and both are blaming the other  clinic for it not being done. Soooo frustrating. I've had to hand it over to DH as I'm seriously losing the plot. After they have agreed/ found it/ made their cups of tea or whatever else they have been doing for the past 7 weeks we will then have another wait for the courrier to become available as apparently we need a special one which is in demand. Apparently DHL don't carry liquid nitrogen   Short of a miracle it's not looking likely we'll be able to cycle in November, I'm not convinced December will be an option with the holidays and such and all then we're in to January... Next year which mentally seems to be an obstacle in itself, yet another year on..... No man's land sucks and I really want to swear lots!


And double God, Christmas is almost upon us. 


xx


----------



## Little Me

LV- What a fcuk up       
BUT 2011 ain't so far away hunny- (sorry that's not meant to sound patronising) and IF you have to wait till then- think of all the lovely partying you can do over Christmas - that's how I had to look at it cos I was initially well fffffff'd off that I had to wait so long for my blood clotting results as I was intending to go back this month!
I do understand though hun, another year and more limbo land but it'll be fine in the end .....and if it ain't fine....it's not the end


----------



## beachgirl

Great news Mags  x xx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hiya Gang

Just a quick post to say I am still alive.  Only been off here for a week and can't keep up with you all now.

No happy birthday posts for me     !!!

Read back a few posts but just can't keep up.  

I will miss Popsi and purples posts cos its sometimes nice to hear happy stories.  I hope you two still post now and again cos I am nosey     .  Sending you both     .

I enjoyed Edinburgh but did have a little teary moment on my birthday.  Was in Next looking at clothes.  I shop in the petite section and it was right next to maternity section.  I was     cos thinking I should have been buying maternity clothes by now.  Just when I think I am over the miscarriage something unexpected creeps in and I end up     .

I am so busy at work at the moment and at home with family stuff, brother problems etc, so I am probably just going to lurk for now cos just can't keep up with everyone.  Probably just post on the Queen Elizabeth Hospital thread.

You are probably sick of me moaning anyway      
Anyway sending loads of     and     to all those in need.

I hope we have some more success stories soon.

Love Ya

Ginger Baby (Liz)


----------



## shortie66

GB are u on ** hunny, its sometimes easier to keep up on there       Have i missed ur birthday    sorry hun       


LV FFS what are they bloody playing at       Dont mention xmas tho i havent started yet, keep saying im going to but errmmmmm never seem to manage to


----------



## Ginger Baby

Shortie Don't worry about it darling.  Its so hard keeping up with everything at the moment.

I am on ******** but just as useless at keeping up on there too     

Ginger Baby (Liz)


----------



## shortie66

me too GB, i keep thinking i must post more and then forget


----------



## shortie66

Just about to do a list for the pr christmas p1ssup party 

If anyone either wants to be added or be removed (hope not) please let me or LM know  

Its on Friday 26th November in Birmingham at Around The World in 80 Dishes. Close to all wine bars and 80's clubs Flares and Reflex.

So far we have

Defo
LM
Arsey 
Spuds
LV
Tracey
Elinor
Donks
AofC
Heaps
Annasob
Shortie
Louises
Sarah (Swinny)
Calypso
Beachy
Ally
Zahida

Maybe
Laura
Steph
Wazycat
Izzilu


----------



## shortie66

WTF happened there, hang on a bit


----------



## Little Me

Shorts- what you doing bab?


----------



## Ginger Baby

Shortie     

Hope you all have a great time.  Birmingham is too far away for this little ginger baby.  I am sure I will lurk and get all the gossip though     

Off for a run now.  

Ginger baby


----------



## shortie66

LM god knows       just copied and pasted from a word doc   


GB ahhhh poo thats a shame hunny.       Enjoy ur run tho, do a few miles for me


----------



## Lilly7

Hi Shortie,

I think you forgot me on the maybe list. I'm hoping to come but still need to check last trains etc. Don't want to drive as it would be nice to have a drink or few   

L. x


----------



## Little Me

I would offer more beds to people but am booked up as J has no chance of painting / dedcorating / tidying up spare room with his new job and boys at the weekends etc etc
We've only got bunk beds spare now xxx


----------



## shortie66

Leola added u hunny     


I know i have calypso, lv, spuds and **** y stopping so far.    I have a double bed spare a 3 seater sofa and a 2 seater sofa and a couple of floor spaces if anyones stuck.      I think aofc was gonna stay as well but she's disappeared....WHERE ARE YOU AOFC


----------



## shortie66

P.S. will warn you place will be a complete tip as building work will still be going on, so kitchen may be in lounge...well not literally in lounge....just kettle fridge washing machine and stuff


----------



## Ginger Baby

Shortie Back from run.  Your lounge sounds like a bedsit     

Ginger


----------



## T0PCAT

Mags -      will be thinking of you tomorrow for your ET

Swinny -      heard on the greapevine it was good news..

Shortie - I can make it for the meet up, not going away till the sunday after now.  Weird - I was thinking about AOC and wondering where she was too

LV - sweetie it horrible being stuck in limbo land, I need to sort out immunes before I can cycle again and that could take a while.  I really hope you clinics can organise themselves soon.  

Purps - don't be a stranger

Hi GB - keep lurking

AFM - off to meet a friend for a catch up and some food tonight.


----------



## shortie66

Zahdia have added you hunny    Have a good night, enjoy the nosh up    


Right im going on an aofc stalking mission she has been gone far too long


----------



## Kittycat104

Have been away for a couple of days and just caught up with the posts.  I'm not going to attempt personals tonight but just wanted to add my bit to the discussions of the last few days.  The last couple of years have been full of pain for me and I am sick of the fact that I have 'lost' who I am and sometimes feel that all I am now is a woman who is IF.  But through all that, this thread has been a haven for me.  When I have found it hard to cope, coming here has felt like 'coming home'.


Sometimes I have found it hard to read about the bumps and BFPs, but I also think we all need to have hope that a family will happen to the rest of us, whichever way it ends up happening.  I think without hope I would have been in the mad house by now.


Louise xx


----------



## katie lou

Hello,

I feel the same about this thread too and have only been on it a while. I feel like I went mad a while back and live in a black hole, coming out to function in my old world as required. This thread makes me more able to feel like the old me somehow.

Anyway, thanks Shortie for the info about the dinner. I don't know that I can make it. Bugger.

Mag 108, pm'd you before reading the thread - congratulations and good luck for tomorrow.

Louise, hope all is going well with the stimms. Good luck to you and all other cycling right now.

LV I just read your post - how annoying is that - Good that your DH is helping sort it.

Giatoo, also caught up with your journey - sorry about the BFN. 

Love to everyone else.

Katie xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Mag - great news re the ferts, keeping everything crossed     

LV - what a mare    sending you huge     

Happy Birthday Mir! 

Purps hope I is ok 

Evening all and nighty night, battery is about to die and going to watch the Apprentice which is being sky+'d

Anna x

PS I am 39 so why am I getting the spots the size of volcanoes on my chin? Attractive!!!


----------



## calypso-sky

party party will bring my purple blow up number then     giddy on up ,, gonna try and book one's ticket asap bring it on      dress code shorts....?

hello to swinny, , driver, mags tracey and all the cycling girls

im rubbish at personals so sorry but memory dries up very fast

LM how are you?

sending lots of love to team pr, and ladies with LO's get your butts back on you have been here too its only fair you stay , i don't say much or have deep interesting comments, wish i did but all i know is you have been in the same position as us once before so for that your home is here  lots of love and ** is there anyway if you choose otherwise ....


group hug            

love cal wishing she was also in barbados as sexy Nix..... eating roti and fish , drinkin some rum like patrick on eastenders mon yeahh mon


----------



## T0PCAT

Ania I still get spots too - it's not fair. Watched the apprentice and it was fantastic this week.


----------



## Lilly7

Thanks Shortie.   
If you (or anyone else) still has a spare bed might it be possible for me to stay over? It would make it easier than trying to get a late train home. If it's not possible no worries. x


Night Everyone. x


----------



## IzziLu

Emotional day yesterday girls    for all the out-pouring of emotion. I'm afraid I don't have the wonderful turn of phrase that some of you girls possess or the gift of expressing my emotions so eloquently, but if it weren't for this wonderful thread and all you wonderful girls on it I would have lost the plot back in February when I first stumbled upon you. Instead I am here in Istanbul (in the pouring rain   ) giving it another shot thanks entirely to the inspiration provided by you fabulous women. So I just want to say 'thank you' to all those who have achieved their dream and continue to post to inspire the rest of us and send big bundles of love and hugs to those of us who continue to struggle to find our way forward, whatever that may be       

Mags, I fully understand the gutting disappointment of empty follicles but what fantastic news to have those two wonderful embies,        for you tomorrow sweetie

Nix - 8 fabulous eggies woweeeeee, any news on how they did in the lab of lurve?    

Swinny, reading between the lines, there's good news from you, looking forward to hearing the details   

Louise, Jo any news from you girls   

Driver that lining's sounding good   

Shortie - any sign of AF yet? Hope she's just around the corner   

Mal - it's so wierd I was only thinking of you yesterday when we saw a gorgeous Chow being walked up the really posh shopping street in Istanbul (v appropriate place for a Chow   ), come on here this evening and you've been back - lovely to 'see' you    Hope Charlie Chow recovers soon   

Sorry girls running out of persos and it's 1.00 am here....I'm cream crackered!

All 'seems' to be going well here, 2nd scan today and we have 8 follies 11-18mm and 9mm lining (day 9 of stimms) Back for another scan tomorrow and E2 bloods which will hopefully give some indication as to whether all the follies are empty again   

Love and really big hugs to every single one of you    

Izzi xXx


----------



## H&amp;P

Morning all,

Lining gone from 5.1mm to 6.4mm in 3 days but at least it's going in the right direction   

Izzi - all sounds good at your end     

Nix - Hope you got a fab call on your fert rate     

Swinny - Hope you are resting up and keeping your precious cargo safe, enjoy the rest of your break     

Mag -     

Louise -     

Purps - Will miss you   

Jo & Mal - not long to wait for you girls now     

Anna(SB) - I went through a point of really bad spots a couple of years ago (when I was 36) and ended up under a dermatologist and on really strong (part of roacutane family) drugs for 3 months, not had any problems since then, if it's really getting to you go to the DR's and see if you can get referred


----------



## Little Me

AM- Lining will thicken up more hun, don't worry- are you est tablets?   

Can't rememebr anything else      

everyone ok?
xxxxx


----------



## popsi

driver my lining was never more than 7mm... dont worry hun it will all be ok

good luck and love to everyone, sorry no personals, off out x


----------



## Swinny

Hiya


Here goes for a mammoth post.....  


Well I am now feeling a little bit more like the normal Sarah. Out of the 14 eggs, we got 7 grade 1 embryo's (that were a little slow developing to start with) and rather than a 3 day transfer, Et was put back to yesterday (4 Day) to let our lovely little embies develop better so that they could choose the 3 best ones for putting back. Everything is sooooooo chilled out here and done differently to the UK, so I was a bit stressy the day after EC as I was anxious to know how many had fertilised etc, they give you that information here a few days after EC so that they can properly grade the embies.
Anyhow at about 2ish (armed with all my lucky mascots, Wazycats Turkish eye, and two teddy bears from friends babies, and my auntie Lucy's silver pendant) yesterday my lovely little embies came onboard the mothership and so I am now officially PUPO and we've frozen 4 grade 1's.


Feeling so much more relaxed now and I am praying that this is our time.


Just come up the road for a bit to escape the sunshine. Paul is loving how hot it still is.


It seems like it's been a rough few days and very emotionally raw for team PR  I agree that it's sometimes hard to hear some of the baby stories, but to be honest, on the flip side, it also gives me hope and the strength to keep fighting this fight, in the knowledge that lots of my PR friends have achieved their dreams. Without hope what have we got?  


Mags – I put my wish for you into my Cosmic wish book and sat the two teddy bears on top of the book for the night and so far so good!! Wishing you lots of love and luck for your transfer today gorgeous      


Calypso – Thanks honey. How you doing? When do you think you'll be starting the antiB's?


Shortie – Ta chuck xx Looking forward to seeing you next month   


Nix – Yay!! Lets here it for those donors hey!! I will be eternally grateful to mine. Glad Barbados is lovely. It's made a world of difference for us being somewhere hot and sunny. We've totally chilled out. Lots of love and luck for fab fertilisation and super duper embies my adidas dollybird    


Anna – The nurse showed Paul to draw an imaginary cross on my bum and go for the upper outside quadrant. Think it's fine. I have had to relinquish control (not something that I do easily it has to be said) and just trust Paul. 
Good luck with the test and the LIT. The hotle looks fab sweetie, and it's nice to incorporate it into a mini break too, I did that the first time with Mags in March and then with my mum in July. Very civilised   


Laura & Steph – Hope you and the babies had a lovely day together xx


Heaps – That's rubbish that Care have been remiss about getting your protocol to you. Which Dr are you under my lovely? Thanks for all the orange vibes hun, I had my orange knickers on to go to transfer   


Purps   I am so very sad to read your last post. You know that I am always here for you and I totally get that you are doing this for your own sanity. I remember the elation that I felt for you on in the New Year and your story helped me realise that miracles do happen and for that I am eternally grateful to you. Please stay in touch as I will miss you. Big kisses to you and Isaac. See you on ** 


LM – Whoo hoo things are looking up hey my little dogus dream team bud, glad the J man's first day went well. A sign of good things to come gorgeousness!!      
Oh and well said Dolly, I too would hate to not see all of my buddies on here. We've been through so much together,it just wouldn't be right! 

IzziLu – Hey my little Turkish delight, that scan sounds so very promising. I am hoping that all 8 are treasure filled and that your E2 will show you that. When do they think EC may be?? Wishing you lots of love and luck from just over the water. If I wave from the beach you might be able to see me   


LV   Hey my little friend, thanks for all your lovely texts, the chippers, Vinny and I really appreciate them. 
What a F**k up of the highest order...what the bl**dy hell are two of the supposedly most professional clinics in the country playing at?? I am so angry for you honey. I think you are right to step away and let DH take over. 


AM   Hello gorgeous, yes got your lovely message and it made me smile when I was extremely nervous so thank you xx
Got flights booked then?? Where you stopping?


Elinor – hey huni, thanks all good vibes and wishes gratefully received xx Have a lovely time on your hollibobs   


Tracey – Hello dudette. November is a good month for a lovely summer baby   


Zuri – I really appreciate your support my lovely and you're right it is a sensitive area. I am so proud and pleased that you and lots of my other lovely PR sisters after many years of pain of their own are now either living the dream or about to   


Rural     Hey sweetpea, thanks for your lovely PM and all of your lovely words of encouragement. I am now happily looking forward to those two little lines in a week or so.


Lou – Come on those follies!! You're doing great and as was said a few pages back for Mags, quality not quantity babes!! I am thinking about you and wishing you lots of luck for EC    

Zahida    Well done on getting the re-tests and Hysto on your PMI. I did that too. Had Hysto at a former Bupa hospital in May and then my re-tests for LIT and NK were covered too. It's one less financial worry hey!!
How you doing after the accident Mrs Bump??


Malini – Love you honey    I am so sad that you are hurting so badly and I know only too well that no amount of PMA can help find that light at the end of the tunnel if indeed like you say there is light at the end of the tunnel. I feel blessed to have such wonderfully strong friends in all team PR and collectively the pain that we've gone through is nobody's business, but the fact that we can share helps tremendously. I often think about you and if ever you fancy meeting up, i'd love to see you and give you a proper hug.


Beachy   My gorgeous, loving and giving friend. You truly are an exceptional person. We have had so many talks about where we're both at over the years and I know exactly where you are coming from. I will be in the same boat...I daren't even verbalise it at the mo, but you know what I am saying. I am always here for you and love that despite the situation that you've found yourself in, you're always here to support and bolster me. You know exactly what to say and when to say it, a loving selfless quality that I adore about you   


JoMc – Hey hun, how's things coming along??   

Anyway, better go and turn Vinny over, he'll be done on his front now   

Love and mahoosive hugs
Sarah xxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Congrats on being PUPO swinny.


----------



## Little Me

Sarah- so glad you're nice and chilled and that Paul is loving it out there too   
Lovely post hun to team PR   
Luv ya   
Love to Wazy   

Hi Tracey


----------



## mag108

just to let team PR know that amazingly we have 2 good quality embies on board.
Cant quite believe they survived the night, nor that we have survived the last few days but we have and they have.
PUPO! At last!
thks for all your good wishes. Laid down in posh appt in Bayswater for a deep chill.
xxxx


----------



## popsi

mags and swinny.... wooo hooo we have 2 PUPO's aboard our precious thread xx


----------



## Little Me

well done Mag


----------



## Little Me

Hi Pops


----------



## GIAToo

Swinny and Mag - congratulations on being PUPO!     Hope the 2WW doesn't drive you   and this is your time(s)       
GIA Tooxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Mag - fab news    PUPO lady, take it easy now in your swish pad.     

Swiiny - Lovely post   

GIA -    just seen your signature I don't think you posted with your result, I am so sorry to see that it was not good news for you, hope you are OK    Do you have plans for next steps or is it too soon?


----------



## popsi

LM...hiya darling... did GreyD do his lunch time poo today


----------



## Little Me

Dunno hun, but he didn't yesterday.
he has got the sh its at the moment though but is eating and fine in himself.
Is it usual for puppys to get upset tummys?
xx


----------



## popsi

LM... yep ours used to a lot ! i think they pick up so many things and eat them when they little ! mad lol


----------



## Little Me

yeah like snails YUK!!


----------



## GIAToo

Driver - Thanks   No I didn't post my result 'cos I'm such a rubbish poster on this thread    Can't decide what to do next.  Jaya (Llister) told me on Monday that she would support another IVF or medicated IUI if I wanted but that DE was my best bet.  Cried all the way home and have been really down since - even though I spent most of last weekend trying to decide which clinic I would go to for DE    I have no job at the moment and basically my "spare" money has run out plus I have a large credit card bill to pay off so feeling a bit stuck.  Today (could change tomorrow!   ) I decided that I would go for DE but wait until after my birthday (next March) and in the meantime if I get a job try a few natural IUIs which is what Peny at Serum suggested I do when I saw her in July.

I wanted to say to you that I was concerned that my lining wasn't as good for this cycle (as I know an ERPC can affect lining), but Jaya said she wasn't worried about it (mine was 8mm) as their cut off point was 7mm, so I am sure yours will be absolutely fine     Which clinic are you going to, sorry can't remember? Is it Dogus?

LM - yes it is quite usual for puppies to get upset tums - just watch to make sure he isn't eating anything he shouldn't.  And if it goes on for more than a day or two, I'd get him checked out at the vet.  It may be to do with the food you're giving him, puppies have sensitive tums hence why there is special puppy food etc, but I'm sure you're giving him all the right things.    

GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Yeah snails would do it!!


----------



## Little Me

GIA - Yep, we feed him on Wainrights puppy food which is in little trays (pets at home brand) and it's really good stuff  and James Wellbeloved kibble too.
I didn't realise just how much crap dogs ate


----------



## GIAToo

My dog is nearly 14 (eeek!) and she still eats rubbish when I'm not looking and then promptly throws it up on my bed at 3am! I try and tell myself it's all good practice for getting up in the middle of the night.......  
GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## Little Me

hahaah- well, the other night I woke up to the sound of him throwing up - and it was a stick that he'd eaten which was almost as big as he was


----------



## popsi

LOL !!! dogs are mad ! ours will have a go at anythin the little rascal...we feed her on Chappie recommended by the vet as she used to have lots of tummy problems as she had gastroenteritus (SP) when whe was tiny, but since she been on Chappie she is 100% better.....it stinks tho lol


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon ladies 

WOOOOO HOOOOOO 2 beautiful PUPO ladies, this calls for the          to make a n appearance    Congratulations Swinny and Mags           for the next 2 weeks of utter madness      

LM you could always try him on a bit of boiled rice and chicken for a couple days hun to see if that settles his tummy down, thats what i used to do for moomoo whenever he had upset tum   

Gia so sorry to hear of ur bfn hunny     

Leola im sorry hun im full up now  i think one of the other ladies had room to spare but cant remember who it was but will try and find out for you    

Hello popsi hunny have you had a nice day so far?   

AM how u diddling darling? Can you not just up the estrafem or something to make it thicken a bit quicker?   

Wooohooooo Izzi get u with all those follies   hope the e2 bloods have come back good for ya.    

Annasob i get some corking spots sometimes, i had one the other week just like a bindi  

Malini have you gone back to lurking again  Please come and post sweetheart we are all with you    

Purps missing you sweetheart but understand your reasons     

Hello Zahida, Calypso, GB, Mir Laura Steph Tracey, Ally and everyone else.   

Off to drink my coffee and have a nose on ** for a bit   

P.S. DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY SPARE ROOMS AVAILABLE FOR CHRISTMAS PR PARTY NIGHT. If so could you please pm Leola as she is looking for a bed for the night to save her getting a late train home. (I think its cos she wants to stay and get p1ssed tipsy really tho)


----------



## beachgirl

Afternoon...Mags and Swins, got everything crossed for you both...you'll be buying Manchester out of nappies next year x


----------



## shortie66

Hello beachy, where you off to this weekend hunny?


----------



## Han72

Helloooooo  

Beeeeeg hugs to everyone and I hope those who've decided they're not welcome here and pushed off to other threads will realise that wasnt what anyone meant at all and come back to us when they're ready   Life's too short y'all!  

Calypso - you do make me larf!  

LM - one of Tish's many nicknames is "Dyson" she literally hoovers all kinds of crap up!  Hope GreyD's tum is better soon!

GIA - how generous of your pooch to share with you like that! 

Mags and Swins - congrats on being PUPO girlies! 

Malini  love you twinny!

Sorry no more persos but DH wants to get on here  

AFM its been an emotional day or so. Of our 8 eggs only 6 were mature and then they didn't all fertilise normally so yesterday it looked like we were gonna have 2 embies which is about what I'd have managed with my own eggs so I wasn't exactly jumping for joy...  Today things look a bit brighter, the 2 which were immature woke up and so got ICSI'd and they've fertilised normally so we'll see what they look like tomoz and the 2 that looked ok yesterday are now a couple of 4 cell grade ones. They are pushing me to go for day 3 transfer. I want to wait and go for blast. I spose its ungrateful but I'm proper p155ed off that having made the difficult decision to go for DE, I'm in EXACTLY the same position as I would have been with my own crappy eggs..... sorry that all sounds very moany and I'm still glad we're here but its just a bit disappointing that things aren't a bit more positive   

Love to all

xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Nix, sending you lots of positivity        

Shorts, we're off to housesit near Scarborough, going tomorrow morning till Sunday....


----------



## shortie66

Nix         sweetheart, you dont sound at all moany (well not more than usual anyway   ) can understand what you mean about expecting things to be different tho      


Beachy happy housesitting hunny, hope you have a lovely time


----------



## T0PCAT

Swinny - those embies are snuggling down inside you and the are for the long haul.    
Mags - so glad you have made to being PUPO,     

Gia - so sorry about your news too, its really not fair.    

Louise - I hope you are ok.    

Izz - sending you lots of         for your scan.  

Nix - I know you are dissapointed, I was only got 3 embies from DE cycle but remember your chances of a BFP have increased massively.  as the lovely Mag said its quality not quantity.  

sorry no more personals

AFM - got the estimator coming tomorrow to tell what the damage to the car is going to cost....and another chap to repair the ignition.  Also have to fill out the insurance forms - painful but need to be done.  DH has been away for 3 days working and back tonight so going to cook chicken curry


----------



## sometimes

Hello there,
Sorry to jump in, but I'm starting to go mad and I need your experience and help! I've been diagnosed to have early menopause, but really up to now I haven't miss one of my periods. They have shorten a bit and started to be irregular, but still come every month! Well, I say up to know because I'm between 5-9 days late (since they are irregular not sure about how late), and i keep on POS, but all I get are BFNs. I have had all the symptoms like AF was going to arrive for about 3 or 4 days: cramps, spots, sensible (.) (.)... but now everything has dissapeared, and AF still not here. So my question is: can it be a missed period because of the early menopause. Do you still have AF symptoms even when amenorrhea is due to menopause?

Thanks ladies. And baby dust to you all!


----------



## mag108

nix babes: sending you major + vibes      sounds to me like you have a pretty good crop there with 4, but I do understand your disappointment as with DE you expect more. Thing is, those embies sound like real fighters to me. And 4 is plenty to be going on with for now. sending you a big hug, and


----------



## sometimes

Hello Nix! Didn't realised you were here too! I do understand your dissapointment as well but they say, the most important thing that is different when dealing with donor is the quality, not the quantity. So stay positive!!!       for you.

xx


----------



## Kittycat104

On my iPhone so this will be a short one but couldn't read and run without saying:

Swinny - great to hear you sounding so positive and relaxed.  PUPO and some frosties!  You go, girl

Nix - I can understand your disappointment - I think I will feel exactly the same.  But I am hoping the quality means the quantity is irrelevant.

EC for me tomorrow.  Still drowning in water and protein in the hope those little follies might have a last minute spurt!

L x


----------



## Overthemoon

Evening lovelies 

Just wanted to say a massive congrats and good luck sticky vibes to our resident PUPO ladies Mags and Swinny, come on embies, snuggle in      

Nix, sounds like you've got a fab couple of leaders in your embie collection, hang on in there and stay strong     

Loads and loads of luck with EC tomorrow Louise   

Izzi, tons of luck with your next scan, you've got quite a bumper crop growing there, come on follies    

Jo, mountains of luck for you too my lovely (and how's Meglet?)    

Driver, Dr Sevket told me my lining was 'beautiful' the day before ET and I felt all emotional, no one's ever said that before!! Keep up the good work! 

For anyone interested in epigenetics in gene expression (those following DE route), there's a special edition in this months Nature biotechnology journal http://www.nature.com/nbt/focus/epigenetics/index.html

Heaps, how's the house? 

Big hugs to everyone else  

Love LW xxxxx

/links


----------



## Kittycat104

Sorry Mags, how can I have forgotten to say, well done PUPO lady!  Two good quality embies is fab xx


----------



## IzziLu

Evening all

and HUGE congrats to PUPO ladies Swinny and Mags, fantastic news from you both     sending you lots of         for snuggly embies and hoping you don't go too mad on the 2WW   

Nix 4 quality embies is fab and that's what you've got sweetie    Good luck with ET whenever that may be     

Louise hope all the protein and water drowning pays off tomorrow sweetie, will be thinking of you        

JoM - you got a day for your doner collection yet? I think you were saying tomorrow or Monday - if it's tomorrow hope it's fantastic news hun   

Driver    that lining just keeps on growing   

Shortie any sign of AF   

GIA so sorry to read your news hunny   

Heaps - how's things with you - still taming the wilderness   

Had to laugh at the chat about puppies digestive systems girls - yuk     

Thanks for all the positive vibes for my follie crop, but I'm afraid E2 was very low today so it looks like I'm developing some no-hopers again   .  They're stimming me for an extra day and going to give me a double dose of Pregnyl (or whatever the Turkish equivialent is) in the hope that will help but Dr Munip seemed quite visibly deflated today after it had all been looking so good. Still hoping we may get one or two worth doing something with. EC probably Sunday so time will tell. Back for another scan tomorrow - certainly can't fault their monitoring!

Love to you all   

Izzi xXx


----------



## Spuds

Izzy ) sending loads of love and positive vibes my love xxxxx 

Girls xxx just to say hello and send 
my love xxxxx thinking of you all xx 

Spuds
xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Izzi good luck sweetheart, you never know what might pop up in the next few days       


Spuds lovely to c ya        


Still no af here finished tabs on tuesday but think it can still take 7-10 days to show


----------



## T0PCAT

Spudsey -


----------



## mag108

IZZY   


Spuds


----------



## IzziLu

Aww thanks girls   

Spuds    great to 'see' you - love ya babe    

Going to sleep now - hoping things will look rosier in the morning 

Nite sweet ladies


----------



## H&amp;P

Nix - you go girl, I think you must have willed those sleepy ones to wake up and everything crossed that they will catch up with the others and make some fab grade 1's for you.     

Sometimes - when you say you have been diagnosed with POF, what do you mean as you sig shows you have been having IUI but also have    issues, what is your FSH and AMH? I think (but I'm not an expert Ally where are you   ) that you can still be having periods for quite a while while going into the menopause but they do start to get more irregular and then eventually stop. What has your consultant suggested? It might be worth having a consult at the Lister or Jinny(Turkey but they come over to London regularly for consults) to see what their opinion is as they are used to dealing with poor responders.   

Louise -      for EC     

Izzy - remember they told me my follicle was likely to be empty due to my non existant E2, and it turned into a grade 1 blast     , really hoping they find a few nice eggs in there for you


----------



## shortie66

Louises good luck for today hunny


----------



## katie lou

Good Luck Louise


----------



## shortie66

Very quiet on here today, has everyone buggered off to other threads


----------



## H&amp;P

Shortie - I was thinking the same thing, maybe they have all gone off on an FF long weekend    Any sign of AF yet??


----------



## shortie66

AM nope still waiting       Trying to find out how long it'll take, had a a squizz on google and think the norm is 7/10days after stopping provera    Im only on 4th day at the mo


----------



## Han72

Shorts - I think your AF has FFd off to the other boards and all mate    

Izz             WAKE UP FOLLIEEEEEEEESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!            

Malini        

Drives - thank you SO MUCH!!! I think you dunnit, along with all you other PR well-wishers cos I had practically given up on the little blighters but they have woken up and we're going for blast after all  Ironic given that I'd totally resigned myself to 2 embies and doing whatever the clinic advised ie having day 3 tfr   

xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Louise good luck. 
Nix - when is et
Shortie hope af turn up soon. 
Posting from.phone so no persosals 
Afm - had a fruitless visit to the gp this morning. Been spotting since day 18 of this cycle and af should be here. Subjected an internal exam and told he would not give me anything.... think the dhea has messed up my cycle so off it


----------



## Swinny

Just lost a massive post 


Mags – I am tickled pink that your little fighters were top notch! From you and DH what else could they be?? We smile in the face of adversity chick always remember that and stay strong. Hope you're taking it easy in your posh pad. When you back up North?? Here's to our 2WW my darlin      


Lou – Hope EC went well today and your little egglets are getting all amourous in the lab of luuurvveee    


Nix – Thanks for those sticky vibes x I am sending you loads and loads of . I know what you're saying about feeling a bit glum about quantity but I'm with Sometimes, it's defo qulaity with DE, so 4 is a fab number. How many you having put back Dollybird? I am back on tomoz to see how you're going on. Stay positive my little Adidas cheerleader   


Zahida – Snap, we're having Chicken Curry tonight...Thai yum yum!  


Shorts – Thanks for the funky dancing narnas   


LM – Me and Wazy raised a glass of pineapple juice to you and AM last night my lovely. Seems like such a long time since August. Can't wait for a big huggle next month. Going to take half a day I think so we'll be down to you in the afty my lovely   


Izzilu – It aint over til the fat lady sings and I aint singing!! I am    for a good couple of egglets my gorgeousness 
 

Beachy – Hey sweetpea, did you get to your Harvest festival with LO?? Hope you had a lovely time if you did   


Hey spuds   


Popsi – Thanks for your lovely ** message    


AFM – Well it was cloudy here today so went to Kyrenia to do some pressie shopping. Got some lovely bags, Marc Jacobs and Louis Vuitton (all patent and gorgeous) all real of course!! Paul is hoping for 3 boys so that his shopping nightmares aren't perpetuated by another 3 girlies to 
shop with mum.


Heaps, Tracey, LW, LV, Anna, Mal, Katie-Lou and the rest of the gang hellllllllllooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## shortie66

Nix my af ff'd off start of july and apart from 3 days of very very light spotting it hasnt appeared since      Glad the ickle embies have put a spurt on for ya hunny        for loads of blasts       


Zahida me too hun its past a bloody joke now    I think the dhea has a habit of doing that to some ladies, dont blame you for coming off it hun      


Swinny hope ur taking things easy peasy now pupo lady        


Well i have been trying to be such a good girl this week with diet and no drinking, but fcuk it, im having a drink and a pizza tonight     


Im getting af pains now tho    come on u beatch show urself


----------



## Kittycat104

I got 7 eggs! Am really pleased- that's more than I could ever have hoped for.  Just hope a reasonable number are mature.  Really tired and sicky feeling now though.

Nix and Mags -


----------



## mag108

Nix: chuffed for ya girl, really am!  


Louise: you too, 7 is a fab number hun, sening lots of B white vibes in the love chamber tonight


----------



## popsi

just a quickie

Shorts...hope AF shows up soon honey and you can be on your way then hun xx

nix... wooo hooo fantabulous news !!! enjoy the sunshine too x

louise... wow 7 is brilliant well done xx

driver...how are you hun x

mags... hope your resting x

sorry no more personals... gonna chill for a bit as probably be up most of the night as we have a poorly princess xx


----------



## Han72

Yaaay Wheezes!!!!         

Rest up now honey, hope that nausea goes away quickly!  Is someone with you
xxx


----------



## Han72

oops hi Popsi, sorry the ickle princess isn't well   Hope she feels better soon and  to you, no fun seeing your LO ill 

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Louise woooooo hooooo hunny once again this calls for the               Well done, barry white cd now on for ya            


Hello popsi, whats the matter princess, u can pm me hun if u prefer or i'll just switch over to ** instead     


Hello mags u ok hunny?


----------



## mag108

thks shorts, am ok, just back from London. So that completes about 8oo miles of travelling back and forth to London, in 5 days, gulp.


Sick to my eye teeth of the motorways! 


But feelin good with 2 embies!  Feels good to be here again having had 18mth gap in tx!


how is everyone?


----------



## mag108

Swins: heyyyyyyyy hun! Last few days of sun then you can come and give me a cuddel!
x


----------



## shortie66

Ahhhh mags hope you have a lovely weekend of rest and treats in store for you.        Am sending you loads of         to get you through sweetheart.


----------



## mag108

thks shorts, feel a bit numb from drugs, driving and a bit backed up ;-O...... taking it really slow this weekend!


----------



## Rural Chick

Mrs PUPO Mags - sending you loads of      


Mrs PUPO Swinny - sending you loads of      

Nix - loads of          for your embies.

Louise -          for your 7 eggies.

Jo and IzziLu -          for your follies.

Driver - not long now.     

Shorts - hope the witch turns up soon.    

Popsi - hope your little Princess gets better soon.    

LM - hope Jase has had a good first week and is now relaxing.    


     to Malini, Leola, Zahida, Katie-Lou, Sometimes, GIAToo, ASB, LV, LW, LJ, Cal, Beachy, Heaps, Tracey, Spuds, AOC, Steph, Laura, Mir, Purps and all of fab Team PR.        

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Dont blame you mags     take it easy feet up magazines chocolates and whatever else you fancy          


**** y hope u have a lovely weekend too hunny


----------



## T0PCAT

Shortie joining u for the pizza but no drinkies for me cos of ABs   

Swinny - you sound so relaxed, am jelous over the handbags tho.   

Mags, Nix  -           

Louise - 7 eggs is fantastic, so pleased for you.  Will be wearing orange for you hun


----------



## IzziLu

Louise - 7 eggies - that's fantastic news chick    will be praying they get jiggy in the lab of lurve tonight          

and Nix fab news that you're going to blasts, must be all that Barbados sun spurring those embies into action            

Swinny & Mags PUPU ladies, hope all's well with you            

Jo - any news sweetie     

Driver thanks for the encouragement lovie   

Shortie, hope those pains mean the beatch is just around the corner   

Popsi - poor Princess    hope you both get a bit of decent sleep tonight   

LM, hope you and Jase are celebrating the end of his first week back in style   

Things are feeling a bit more positive in Istanbul today    Despite the low E2 Dr Munip is still hoping he may get 4-6 eggs out and encouragingly they keep an eye on any immature ones in the lab and if they perk up, fertilise 'em next day (like yours I guess Nix), which has made me feel a lot better 'cos they certainly didn't do that on the NHS!    Anyway, trigger shot is done so EC will be 9.30am on Sunday   

Love to all from a still rainy Istanbul    (Swinny you can wave all you like from the beach but I don't think I'll so you through the mizzle     )

Izzi xXx


----------



## popsi

Izzi.... great news hun, well done you xxx

shorts.. she has very bad cold and cough x


----------



## Ourturn

Lots of great news from our cyclers! 

Swinny and Mag - congrats on being PUPO!!!      

Louise - that's amazing!      vibes for the love lab. 

Izzi - good news, good luck for ec!     

Malini     

Nix - great that you are going for blast! I'm sure the quality will make a difference! 

Driver - when are you off?

Popsi - hope Princess gets better soon!

Heaps - you are welcome to stay with me, but it will involve us getting a train into Brum and back (45 mins), let me know.

Hi Shortie, LM, Zahida, RC and the rest of the team

Sorry to be brief but only just finished packing and need to get to bed. Off to Greece early tomorrow, will be nice not to be making the trip on my own for once 

Anna x


----------



## lucky_mum

all,

so sorry to see that things have been difficult for some on here in the last few days, for whatever reason  - sending    to whoever needs them, and hoping that whatever thread we choose to post on, this one or PR Bumps, we can all continue to help and support each other through good times and bad    have been so busy that I don't manage to post on either very much lately, I do read though and am always available by PM to anyone who needs me 

So much going on with cycling at the moment, praying that this thread will be brimming with fab news in the coming weeks   

A few quick persos and apologies to those that I miss!
Swinny and Mag - yay PUPO ladies  - so happy that you have both got this far and are now on the home stretch (before you will have another 8-9 months of a whole different set of worries I hope!    ) When are your tests dates?

IzziLu - so glad you are enjoying Istanbul in spite of the rain, and that the Jinemed are looking after you well  - wishing you lots and lots of luck for EC on Sunday   

Louise - 7 eggs - how fantastic!  so glad that you are having such a great cycle so far, and praying that this is the one for you - good for fertilisation   

Nix - OMG blasts!  what a rollercoaster (so much for DE being smoother!  ) am sure that however many you end up with, they will be totally gorgeous quality and made out of pure velcro!   

Gotta go, V making waking-up noises, lots of love to all and have a lovely weekend 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies.
Heaps have 2 lovely weekend working on the house I think i'll join u and do a bit of work on ours ;-)


----------



## T0PCAT

Morning all,

Heaps - I wanna give you a big hug, I know it is heard right now but you'll get thru it. A busy weekend is just what u need right now

Shortie - i hope the head isn't sore this morning

Izz my sweet I am so glad that Dr Munip is positive, he will do his utmost best for you.

Mal, Jo -    for EC/ ET

PUPO ladies - you all take it easy.

Driver - flights booked yet?

ASB - are u going for LIT again? hope it goes ok.

AFM - sent my prescription to [email protected] but they haven't contacted me for payment, phones this morning and they are shut. On the upside I think AF has arrived


----------



## Kittycat104

Heaps - hope the prescription materialises.  Think its entirely normal not to get your hopes up - I call it self preservation.  What will you be doing on the house this weekend?


AnnaSB - hope Greece goes OK and that you manage to fit in some relaxation/holiday activities.


Izzi- I will be thinking of you tomorrow morning    Has it stopped raining yet?


Zahida - thanks for the orange vibes?  How you feeling on the ABs?


Mags - hope you are resting up.  Was thinking of you when I came out of the Lister yesterday, just how tiring it must have been to be trekking up and down the M6.  Are you back at work on Monday or have you taken some time off?


Shortie - has AF arrived?


Swinny - shopping sounds great,  I bought a Marc Jacobs bag in the Selfridges sale a couple of years ago and I still use it every day.  Hope the sun has reappeared today for you and P to enjoy the rest of your stay.


Spuds - really good to hear from you   


Nix - not sure if I have missed it, but when is ET day?


LM - is GrayD feeling better?


Love and hugs to everyone else, RC, Driver, Beachy, LW, LV, Malini, Tracey, Katie Lou and the rest of Team PR


AFM - after a very nervous few hours, have had 'the call'.  Out of the 7 eggs, four were mature and three of these fertilised.  So scheduled for a day 3 transfer at the moment.  This is as good as I have had so far, so hoping that all three make it to day 3.  Send me your orange vibes, ladies!


Do you all think a little wine whilst watching X factor will do any harm tonight?


Louise x


----------



## Swinny

Hey ladies

Mags - Looking forward to seeing you on Monday afty. We fly back late Sunday night. I am with ya hun on the bunged up like a bu**er!! To top it all aswell (TMI I know!!) I've got really bad thrush from the Crynone Gel. Dr G wanted me on 100mg Gestone injection and either 400mg of pessary's or gel, so I've been doing the injection + 2 x gel through the day and then a 200mg pessary at night while I'm lay down. I think it must be the gel coupled with the kick ass course of Azithro that i've been on for a few weeks. Need to get back and get some acidophillus!!
Glad you're resting up now. That commuting up and down from the smoke wiped me out the week before we came away. Needs must though hun and I am glad you're chillin never illin at home with the J man now. Big cuddles and tummy rubs coming your way on Monday my little twin xx

IzziLu - That fabuloso news on the egglet situation. Good luck for tomorrow my little cycle bud, I am routing for ya kidda!!   

Lou - Yay!! Well done girly, 7 golden egglets, you rock!! Good luck for a fab call back tomorrow sweetpea, not long now until you can join me, and Mags on the 2WW.    Oh and yes a lovely big glass of red is in order for you tonight Dolly as it's the last you'll be having for 9 months. I am jealous of you watching the X Factor, enjoy it for me will you.

Steph - Hiya hon, thanks for your post. I feel sick at the thought of it but Dr Gorgy stressed that I needed to do Beta HCG and Progesterone blood tests 14 days after EC, so that makes it a week today. Only 4 days at work to get through and then we'll have the weekend to digest our news. Give little Vivvy a big kiss from Auntie Sarah and get her to blow me some bubbles 

Nix - Hello dudette, how goes it in the Caribbean gorgeous?? Hope them blasts are coming along nicely  

Heaps - Hello busy lady, my goodness you've got your hands full this weekend then. So what's this about American DE's @ Care? Is it Care Notts or Care Manchester?? Sending you a big squidgy hug and praying that you are cleared for take off next week sugar 

Short stuff - Any sign dudette?? Did the little witch arrive?? Pizza and Beer mmmmmm 

Zahida  Hello lady. Yay for AF arriving! I had a flaming nightmare with [email protected] before I left, they were supposed to be doing my IVIG and had all of their stocks recalled the day before I needed to start treatment and just left me to find out by ringing them, they weren't going to call me to let me know. Luckily Dr G was able to do it for me. 
What you up to this weekend?

Mal - Good luck hun if what Heaps has said is right??  

LM  Hello my lovely, thanks for the text this morning xx Hope the boys arrived safely and you've got a fun packed weekend planned for the 4 of you. Give little Grey'd a stroke for me. Had to laugh, phoned my mum this morning and she said that Ali (that's what they've re-named Baby the Boxer) escaped again and it took them 3 hours to get her back in. She's really funny when you try to catch her she thinks you're playing and bounces down on her front paws, barks and then bounds off for you to chase her. She's keeping them busy anyways!

Popsi - Hope LO is soon better sweetie  

AFM - I am just sat here catching up, while Paul is watchin the footie in another part of the bar.

RC, LV, LW, Katie-Lou, and the rest of the gang mwah xx

I will say bye for now until we get back on Monday. Have fab weekends girls

S xx


----------



## T0PCAT

Louise - 3 embies is great. Are u having all 3 put back in? definitely on the wine with X-factor

Swinny - I remember your nightmare with the ivig. thank goodness for Dr g. 

dh and I are having a quite weekend cos he was away so much last week. going to have ago making sacher torte as we didnt get trying it in Austria.


----------



## popsi

Just popping in to give lots of      and      .. sorry no personals as brain a bit muddled lol

off now to make nice buffet from M&S... lovely crispy duck pancakes followed by tempura prawns.. some other prawn bits and some lovely spiced chicken keebabs.....mmmmm yum yum ,, with wine and strictly and x factor xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi all,

Swinny - congrats on being PUPO!

Izzilu - thanks for asking about me sweetie. I do hope those bloomin follies wake up!

Nix - great that you're getting to blasts.

Heaps - I have everything crossed for you for this forthcoming cycle, gorgeous.

Driver - any news yet?

Louise - 7 eggs is fantastic!

Mags - congrats on being PUPO too!

Zahida - Hi!!!

Lightweight - hello lovely!

So so sorry, sure I've missed loads of you. Thanks for asking about me girls.

Well, EC was yesterday and we got 16 eggs!!!!! Our poor donor - producing 33 eggs. Hope she's ok. Anyway, i was convinced, like you've been saying, that it's quality over quantity, but the embryologist said they were mature. DP's sperm sample was very good too, so didn't need ICSI.

Good news today, 13 out of the 16 fertilised!! Planning for blasts and a day 5 transfer on weds, providing they are still doing well on monday morning. Looks like we may get a few for the freezer possibly too, which I never expected.

Running out of steam now - love to you all,
Jo x


----------



## Züri

Loving reading all the great EC and ET and Pupo news. Team PR is busy busy right now. Lots of luck to all you pupo and soon to be pupo ladies. Looking forward to a good crop of BFPs

Jo wow your donor getting 33 eggs! Just crazy! 

X


----------



## T0PCAT

Jo - 33 is bonkers but so happy you will get some frosties too. You really deserve a good outcome


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


Bloody hell Jo        thats one hell of a bumper crop there      bet her tummy's a bit sore. Ah bless ur dp and his good little    ooooo i can see loads of frosties there for you too       


Swinns nah hun no witch yet    still waiting patiently     Hope the thrush isnt too much of a pain hunny       suppose u cant really shove a yogurt up ur flue with all the other stuff tho can you      


Popsi hope u enjoy ur buffet hunny and hope princess feels better soon      


Zuri thanx for popping in sweetheart loved the pics        


Zahida hope u have a lovely weekend sweetheart       


Hello to all our other lovely ladies       and        to you all.


Had mega busy day at cafe this morning again    went to my old work place to sort out some slabs for home, then went over to kidderminster to order range cooker fridge freezer dishwasher and tumble drier, came out 2600 lighter but at least its all sorted. Done all cafe accounts this evening and have just sat down     We are off to sort out floor and wall tiles for kitchen tomorrow   


have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## T0PCAT

Crikey Shortie - you have a had a busy and productive day.  Take it easy tonight.  Hope the witch turns up soon


----------



## H&amp;P

Right here goes really sorry if I miss anyone:-

Jo - fab news on your eggs and a superb fertilisation rate, you go girl     

Mal -     

Nix - whoo hoo at going to blast, i was screaming at thiose eggs to wake up and make fab embryos for you, gald they heard       

Louise - 3 is the magic number, hope you are resting up and getting ready for the next 8+ months looking after your precious cargo.     

Swinny - safe fight home chick. Speak soon.     

Mag - so pleased you are safely home and resting up, when is OTD?     

Izzy - so pleased it is sounding more positive, hope you have a smooth EC today and some lovely mature eggs in thsoe follicles.     

Heaps - Hope your prescription arrived and your cycle at Crae nown goes without a hitch     

Popsi - Hope princess is feeling better today.   

Shortie - Really hope AF plays ball in the next couple of days.     

Zahida - DHEA made my AF go missing so I stopped taking it and she came back to visit.

Zuri -   

Steph - vivvy is adorable   

RC & LW - Love your photos on **.

Purple -      for Monday.   

Anna(SB) - hope you have a fab time in Greece, you so deserve it lovely lady.   

Laura - not sure if you still read but    to you and the chippers and loving the ** updates.

LM - Hope your having a fab weekend with the boys, speak soon.   

AFM flights all booked (we go Wednesady) with ET planned for Friday. One more scan over here tomorrow so need all your lining thickening vibes for that please. We are staying near the clinic so will have a couple of days exploring Nicosia (never been so looking forward to that) Still feeling grotty and very strangely as if AF is about arrive    so on knicker check and I haven't even had ET yet.


----------



## T0PCAT

Driver - thanks for info on DHEA, I stopped taking it cos I was bleeding from DY18 and was scared my AF would go missing but she has arrived, never been so happy to see her   .  Sweetie - I am sending you lots of         for you FET.  Hope the weather is good in Cyprus too.

       to all our cycling and PUPO ladies - here's to lots of BFPs for team PR.

AFM - still on AB's seems like a long time till we finish and re-test.  I am starting to get my head around organising my next tx cycle......DH has a big practical exam on tuesday so we are focussing on him getting thru that.


----------



## Lilly7

Morning Everyone   
Just popping on to say a quick hello and to send all the Pupo ladies and those mid tx lots of      and     

It's another gorgeous day here so off for a dog walk and then into town to find some winter boots.

L. x


----------



## KKB

Hi all, 

Apologies for butting into this thread.  If anyone has the time to pass on some advice/their opinions from their own experience I'd be very grateful.  Please feel free to PM.  

I am just out of my first failed IVF and the clinic are advising I move to DE.  My AMH is 0.6 but I am not quite ready to give up yet.  Can anyone recommend clinics they are going to with expertise in treating poor responders?  Lister, Care Nottingham...would you recommend and who? Any others? 

Thanks, KKB


----------



## T0PCAT

Hi KKB 

I am sorry you have had the DE speech, it not nice especially after your first cycle.  Have you had FSH levels done? I believe the best clinics for poor responders are Lister in London and Jinemed in Istanbul, both are excellent.


----------



## KKB

Hi Zahida - Thanks for those.  
No FSH levels taken - the clinic I am at only uses the AMH level to decide on protocol and likely success.  Would you recommend it as well?  

Anyone else on the clinics?  I have heard about Dr Gorgy and Care Nottingham but not sure if they are expert with poor responders.  This may be my last OE and so need to be sure I make the right decision - with your help!  Cheers, KKB


----------



## calypso-sky

hello everyone, good to see some positive energy on here,        
I can see most of you are well, 
shortie tickets are booked so got em cheaper buying advance     

driver good luck of you scan

Izzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzziiiii good luck today for ec girl dr munip work  your magic        


zahida hola chicken     

to jo .. i hope you are ok gosh that is a good result       


hello to our pupo girls swinny, and mags hope you are ok and not fretting too muchh
nix   
Louises          
Sorry if i forgot any cycling or pupo ladies 

KKB  i agree with  zahida as i got the de speech when i was 26, so after getting in touch with the jinemed in turkey I am a million times happier that i will be going to see them next year,, loads of choices to choose from ..

HI Leola,  Sobroody, malini, LM , Tracey, Zuri, Popsi, Purps and everyone else,


afm nothing new but loving the good news on here 

CAl


----------



## T0PCAT

hi KKB, 

I am suprised that your clinic didn't perform an FSH test otherwise how would they know what dose of stims to give you.  You can get one done by your GP and needs to be done on day 2 or 3 of your cycle.  BTW way what dose of stims and which protocol did your clinic use? Both these have a massive bearing on the number of eggs and hence how many embryos.  In general the short protocol is used for poor responders this involves stimulating you from ~ day 3 and then using cetrotide to stop you ovulating and allowing the follicles to grow with further stims.  

I don't know much about CARE but some of the other ladies on here might be able to advise.  Dr Gorgy does perform IVF but doesn't have his own facilities and he is an expert in reproductive immunology which is why some ladies cycle with him as he can treat immunes at the sametime.  

There is a poor responders research thread on FF - perhaps one the other ladies can help?


----------



## KKB

HI back - thanks Zahida and Calypso

I was on flare agonist - Norehisterone, then Synarel and Gonal F (225) for about 7 days.  
I had 2 follicles but only one egg.  This clinic swears by AMH and not FSH results....but i will likely ask Lister or a n other clinic if they feel it is important as well.  

Thanks for the other info.  I will try to find the poor responders research thread.  KKB


----------



## IzziLu

Evening lovely PR girlies from a sunny Istanbul... yes the sun has been shining for 2 whole days now    makes the world seems like a brighter place   

Wow Jo, that's amazing news on your doner's contribution, you must be over the moon! And 13 embies to chose from, this is sounding like your time girlie              

And Louise, 3 embies is fantastic news, some of those            you asked for sweetie, is it all aboard the mother ship tomorrow then?

Driver sending you some           for a super comfy lining for those snow-babies of yours....Wednesday is soooo close, did you go for the cost saving option or DH joining you   

AnnaSb, I may have missed you but hope you have a fabulous (and productive) weekend in Athens hun   

Swinny - safe journey home with your precious cargo sweetie       

Mags, how're things with you      

Nix, got those blasts on board yet?        

Heaps, hope Care have finally got you sorted    

Mal       because reading between the lines I gather you need it    

Shortie    for your AF for you

Popsi  - how's Princess doing now   

Steph, been to Banyan, thanks for the tip.... it was scrummy        

Zahida, Cal, Leola, LM, RC, LW and everyone else     

Running out of braincells    

but KKB, if you're looking for a recommendation and would consider going abroad I can highly recommend the Jinemed in Istanbul, I'm here at the moment and had my AMH tested when I got here - 0.7 - so near identical to yours. On my last (NHS) go I got 1 immature egg but I had egg collection here this morning and had.....

6 eggies   ..... so Dr Munip was right, and by far my best result. Of course we won't know till tomorrow about maturity and fertilisation but this is still the best result we've had so we are absolutely delighted.  And funny thing was when we came out the clinic we wandered down the hill to a lovely little cafe we've found close by and what were they playing on the pavement terrace..... only the big BW man - that's got to be a good omen, hasn't it girls   

Love to you all and thanks to everyone for all the good wishes, it's really helped us through.  Some lucky bubbles for overnight would be great   

Izzi xXx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Oh Izzilu - let me be the first to congratulate you!! 6 eggs is amazing!!! I hope BW is still singing his heart out for you over night. xxx


----------



## Lilly7

Wow, fantastic news Izzilu!!!! Well done


----------



## Kittycat104

Izzi - that's great!  Well done you!  Fingers crossed for the lab of love x

Girls - thanks for all your orange positivity vibes

Louise x


----------



## calypso-sky

yippididoodahh for izzster            



















































heaps ooh man can't believe CARE have not got in touch     
sending you lauods of       tho


----------



## IzziLu

Thanks very much girls   trying not to get too excited but secretly delighted   

JoM - any news on the progress of your lucky 13 super embies        (Heaps said 13 was lucky!)

Heaps    wtf are Care playing at.... and as for AF    can't you lob her in Shortie's general direction?   

Leola... so far I am generally recommending Letrozole!   

Louise         for tomorrow babe


----------



## Han72

Hola!

Just a quickie   

Malini -           for Charlie, ET and EVERYTHING! 

Jo - WOW      fantastic crop! Good luck for ET, you MUST get some frosties from that little lot too, so FAB!!!           For ET hon!

Drives - Oi big gob,   your shouting definitely did the trick      ET so close for you now too so loads more      for you sweetie! Oh and that "af is on her way" feeling, I had that too   very strange!  Maybe it's the nice squidgey lining

Heaps - nah mate, s'not mine I'm happy to say    COME ON CARE!!!!  What are they DOING??!!   

Izziiiiiii     FANTASTIC hon!!!!  Good luck for the call tomoz, get that BW on in the lab of luuurrve!

KKB - hi and welcome and pretty please get a new clinic - QUICK!!!  There is NO WAY they can make that judgement off the back of 1 IVF attempt and 1 AMH result!  Not only that but the dosage of drugs you were on is pretty tame and they only stimmed you 7 days and didn't even attempt to increase the dosage or try a different stim drug...    i'm so sorry for what you've been thru     but that looks to me like a classic case of a "poor clinic" rather than you being a poor responder and it is CERTAINLY far to early to be talking about DE! Check out the Lister, ARGC and Jinny and hopefully you'll get proper treatment rather than the kind of crappy 1 size fits all rubbish your current clinic has dished out     

Swins and Mags - how goes it PUPO princesses?

Shorts - any sign of the ole beeyatch? Ah, maybe there's the answer to Heaps question  

LM - how's GD now?  Hope he's better!   

Pops - hope you ickle Princess gets over that cold quickly!     

Sorry no more persos but not sposed to be on here at all today as am officially PUPO, 1 blast one almost blast and the rest are probably not gonna be freezable but well, there you go.  Usual Nix shenanigans, forgot to take me pants off for tfr   , wandered round the clinic with acu needles sticking out all over the place cos an alarm went off in my room during my post tfr acu session and couldn't find anyone to turn it off.   So much for relaxation! I looked like some kind of giant orange porcupine gingerly waddling around trying not to touch anything with the needles      But the best bit  There was a copy of "Fertility Road" magazine in the clinic waiting room.  I was flicking through it and guess whose picture jumped out at me?? None other but Laura, Tim and the Chips!!!  It was fantastic, as though the PR Posse had sent a personal representative and brought a mahooosive    to my face!

Aanyhoo, the beach calls, it's time to go watch the sunset!

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Woooohooooo izzi what a monster crop           barry white cd on for ya hunny       


Leola did u get my ** msg hunny        


Nix congrats on being pupo hunnybun        Get loads of relaxing in while you can     


Heaps oiiiiiii thats my af       please send back forthwith as im desperate for beatch to arrive    


AM good luck hunny, hope all goes to plan      


Louise when is et petal?       


Ermmm gone blank now         


Day off for me tomoz    aiming to do as little as humanly possible


----------



## popsi

just a quick one while i have 2 mins xx

nix....woo hoo...i was team PR sending you a message hun... good luck your posts still make me smile, enjoy the sunset and your babies snuggling in xxx

izzi.... a fantastic result hun ... well done .. goodluck xx

driver... glad your sorted now darling xx

shorts..have a lovely day off honey, wear your best white knickers i have a feeling your AF is on the way !! xx

love to everyone else.... sorry brain abit foggy with no sleep... but all ok xx


----------



## IzziLu

Wehay Nix PUPO lady - enjoy that sunset     .   at the giant orange porcupine impression   

Shortie    hope a nice relaxing day off tomorrow brings on the beatch!   

Evening Popsi


----------



## shortie66

Blown you bubbles izzy    


Nite ladies im pooped


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies   


Oooooo last post tonight and first post this morning      


Banking all done, so im off out to pay it in, shop for buffet tomorrow for an 80th birthday party, and then perhaps a little look to see what i can buy myself     


Still waiting for af to turn up ho hum


----------



## popsi

morning x

shorts have a good day honey, and yes treat yourself, you wont when your little one(s) arrive you know ! xx, my AF has turned up 3 days early again !! do you want it coz i bl00dy dont !!   

hi to everyone, sorry cant stop now back later x


----------



## shortie66

Popsi yes please can u send it over DHL next day delivery cos tuesday would be ideal for me, means i wouldnt have to miss friday at the cafe then


----------



## H&amp;P

Izzy - fab news hun, really hoping you get a great call today, didn't you knwo we ordered old BW to be playing just for you   

Nix - PUPO lady, when r you flying home    Your post had me giggling at my desk, what a picture you paint. 

KKB - Don't think Care Notts will touch you with a low AMH (they just wrote to me 2 days before my consult and said they would only do DE with me), ARGC (if your FSH is 10 or below), Lister or Jinny are the best for PR low AMH ladies. Good luck.

Shortie - Do you want me to go and find the beatch for you, shall I try a AF dance, not done one for a while....

 
Swinny, Mag, Louise, Jo, Mal, -   

LM - Hope you had a good weekend with the boys.

I'm smiling  this morning, todays scan shows lining somewhere between 10.4 and 11.1mm so looks like we are there and ready for those ice babies to come home (just need them to survive the thaw now), one worry over another one begins.....the story of TX....


----------



## calypso-sky

driver i love your penguins listening to katie perry's california and they were dancing to the tune love it....
glad your lining is fine are you all packed?


shorts day's off are fab im on mine enjoy yours


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

Lots of nice news this morning     

AM- Chuffed for you hunny, you so deserve this to be your time    
Will come see you when you're back    

Shorts- Willing the beatch to arrive hun and happy shopping       

Lou, Jo, Izz- Ladies, excellent news on the egglets      

Sarah- I am     hard for you gorgeous.
safe journey   

Nix- Pupo lady     I TOO forgot to take my knickers off for ET     
Rest up chick   
PS- doggy is fine- he just gets episodes of the s hits every so often bless him 

Purps- I know you're not here at the mo but am thinking of you today   

Mal- I think I may have missed some of your news sooooooo huge love and     to you and Charlie


----------



## fluffy jumper

Just popping on for five minutes as usual.  Bt are coming tomorrow so broadband back from Wednesday so normal service will be resumed.

Nix.  Congrats on being PUPO.  What better place for those embies to be snuggling in than Barbados.

Izzi.  Fab news.  fingers crossed for the rest of the journey

Driver.  I am so pleased lining is playing ball. 

Jo.  OMG,  good luck for the next stage.  

No news from me.  spending lots of time furniture shopping which is not impressing Max.  Apparently yesterday was the most boring day in his whole life!!!


----------



## Little Me

Tracey- P!ssing myself at Max      
Nice to see you xx


----------



## KKB

Thanks to everyone who got back.  Much appreciated.  

NIx - Yes I know think it is indeed time for a clinic change - one with some hope and a plan!  Felt warm just reading your Barbados posts.  Fingers crossed for you on 29th.  

Izzilu -  Amazing outcome on the egg front...I may PM you.  Thanks for the note re Jinemed.  Alas I am single and apparently they don't treat us.  Fair enough it is their religion.  That said seeing as we have similar AMHs I would be very interested to hear what protocol they had you on - if ok?  All the best for the next few days.  

Diver 225 - thanks for that on Care Notts - it will save me the time of contacting them. I'll have to get my FSH tested asap to see if the ARGC will treat me.  Guess it is now between ARGC and the Lister.  

Thanks for your update Zahida.  

Good luck to you all in the meantime.  KKK x


----------



## Swinny

Hello my lovelies


Well arrived home at 1am this morning and went straight to bed. Just up and about now so thoughyt I'd pop on and say hello.


Jo Mc – OMG OMG OMG, that's super duper news my little lovely. Good luck for ET on Wednesday and some lovely blasts climbing onboard the mothership   


Shorts – Thrush is bl**dy creasing me......Dr Sevket said that I can use Canestan though, so I've used 3 pessaries over the last few days and I am hoping that it'll start to ease now I am home and back in the cold. It's a pain in the backside (quite literally) with the progesterone though as I am having to put it round the back if ya know what I mean and I keep fretting that it won't absorb aswell Anyhow, not a lot that I can do about it so never mind.
Sounds like you were uber busy, my little bee!! Any bl*8dy sign yet lady   


Driver – Where are you staying in Nicosia flowerpot? There's a lovely new Golden Tulip that we passed and we've made a mental note of that just in case we're schlepping back over. Good luck gorgeous and safe flight on Wednesday. It's still hot, hot, hot there so be prepared!! Those iccle ice babies are waiting for you to bring em on home lady   

IzziLu – Yay!! Well done my precious, that's fantabulous!! 13 is lucky Dolly, it's my birthday and the date of my transfer so lets hope it's working for both of us chickadee     

Lou – Sending you lots of warm orange vibes gorgeous      Hope you're getting lots of love and snuggles from your lovely fur baby. My two have just been brought home by their dad and I can't leave em alone. 


Heaps – My AF started messing about just before tx. Probs stress subconsciously. Hope you've heard from Care this morning my love.


Nix – Yay my fellow PUPO princess, climb aboard the 2WW train...choo choo!! PMSL at an image of you with your ar*e out and needles sticking out of the back of you!! I did exactly the same with my orange knickers and had to whip em off as I climbed onto the table. Come on those twinnies!!
I am ranging from feeling really optimistic to terrified of having to take the call for the blood test at the weekend.


LM – hey chicky, thanks for all of your lovely, I am hoping beyond all hope that they're doing the trick


Tracey – LMAO at little Max's comment.....I can imagine him saying it a la Kevin & Perry!!


KKB – Hello and welcome to our lovely thread. I am sorry that you've had the DE speech rolled out. I am with Nix, ditch that clinic quick smart. What a load of cr*p. Just another thought for you, lots of us ladies have done Tandem cycles and there are a number of good clinics offering this option abroad (The Dogus in Northern Cyprus and Serum in Athens), just gives you a bit of a back up plan and speaking from experience, it's a a plan B which is so good to have.


Mags and Nix – Love to my fellow PUPO Princesses mwah    

Hello to the rest of the gang back on for more perso's later, just wanted to say hi.


----------



## Little Me

sarah- Morning love


----------



## Lilly7

Hi Everyone,

Congrats on being Pupo Nix     

Izzilu . . I'll definitely be opting for Letrazole now   
    for good fertilization. x

RC, I meant to say thanks for the Lister price info.   Do you have any idea of the approx cost including stims? Their price list doesn't seem to have that info. 

KKB, Hi and welcome   

I went to the GP this morning and asked if he would do the blood clotting panel for me. He asked which panel and i had no idea    He said there is a basic series of blood clotting tests that he could do . . but I thought I betetr check if that's the right thing before going ahead. Does anyone know?

Also can anyone remind me what the basic immune tests that some Gp's are willing to do are? 

I hope everyones having a good start to the week.

Love to Everyone. x


----------



## Little Me

leola- I'll PM you the list
xx


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon all   


Swinny home at last then hunny           get that canestan up there and hopefully in couple of days it'll be a lot better       


Tracey poor poor max        it must be a man thing about shops   


LM morning hunny hows u doing?      


Hello KKB welcome to the thread hunny     


Cal i was determined to have a day off this week     Rest of the week is just gonna be manic with buffets tuesday wednesday and thursday and fridays always bloody mad    


AM thanks for the af dance hunny   i think if nothings happened by next monday i'll book myself a lining scan and try and find out WTF's going on    


Im soooooo looking forward to going out saturday night, we are going to reflex now as apparently is has a revolving dance floor        God help me     Bought me a nice pair of snazzy leggings today and bought a new top a few weeks ago. Did try to get some shoes but they were all too big again


----------



## IzziLu

Afternoon girlies,

Shortie thanks for the bubbles hun    Glad you've had a little treat session! I'll join in Driver's dance for you although I can't match the penguins               

Driver that's absolutely fantastic news on your lining, perfect for bringing your snow-babies home all safe and sound   

Swinny, glad you made it back ok chick    Take care of your precious cargo        Will pro-biotics help   

LM - poor GreyD    (and poor you   )

Tracey - poor Max   

Leola - good luck getting those tests done   

KKB, sorry you won't be able to use Jinny but of course feel free to PM if you're interested in protocol and I'll give you details, although you might be best going with advice from whichever clinic you decide on at least in the first intance   

Mags, Nix, Lou, Mal             

Heaps - anything from Care   

Well our news.... of our 6, 3 were mature and 3 immature.  Of the 3 mature only 2 were tuned in to BW so we're praying those 2'll keep on going until 3 day transfer scheduled for Wednesday        (Jo looks like we're on for the same day   ) The lab will keep an eye on the 3 immature for us, just in case any pep up but not holding out too much hope for them.

Think Dr Munip was disappointed with our result and he can't understand why so many of my eggies are immature but to be honest we've never even got as far as having any embies at all before so we're over the moon.  Just hoping they keep going        

Thanks so much for all the positive vibes girlies, so much love to you all   

Izzi xXx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Shorts- If there's any change in me going out on saturday night  to my neighbours I'm gonna come out to play     
reflex is a laugh
xxxx

Izz


----------



## H&amp;P

Izzy -      2 lovely embryos for you, will shout at those others for you (it worked for Nix) to see if I can wake them up    When do you fly home?

Swinny - we are staying at City Royal (clinic booked it so god help us   , just hope they have booked the right nights as had an email from the clinic today telling me to do totally the wrong drugs for the next 3 days (they were telling me still to DR and not start the crinone    it's a good job I know what i am supposed to be doing) and saying I would have a scan there on Wednesday when we don't arrive until early hrs of Thurs morning, would have hoped they knew that as they are supposed to be picking us up from the airport    the comunication doesn't get any better) will let you know what it is like, it was either that at £52 per night B&B or the Merit 5* at £150 per night, didn't see the Golden Tulip when I google mapped maybe cos it's really new.


----------



## IzziLu

LM    sweetie   

Driver, it'd be great if your shouting wakes 'em up    We fly back Saturday, I know you're not even there yet but when do you come home?      Is FET Thursday or Friday


----------



## H&amp;P

Izzy - I thought ET was Friday but apparently it's Friday or Saturday, we fly home just after midnight Sunday night and land about 3am Monday morning so Sunday will be a LOOOONG day.... hoping we can blag a late check out.

Tracey - I also   at Max, tell him to wait til he starts work then he'll know boredom   

Heaps - anything from Care yet   ?

Purps - thinking of you all today, hope you get the all clear on little I


----------



## IzziLu

Ooh Driver    You'll be needing matchsticks for Sunday then


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Izzi - my cycle buddy!!! Although I may be a day ahead of you if they go for a 4 day transfer instead. To get 3 mature eggs when you're a poor responder is a FAB result - you have done so well. I too will be shouting at those embies to get a move on! Keep us informed lovely, and enjoy Istanbul. It's freezing in Devon today.

Swinny - yay, you're home!!! Wow, not long to go before OTD at the weekend. You will be POAS before that I presume?!!! (I would).

Driver - absolutely brilliant news on that lining - you go girl! 

Nix - 2 blasts on board - that's just great. Enjoy the sunshine, you lucky thing.

Tracey - not long til you start now is it? I too laughed at Max's comment!

Mags - how is the 2WW? Gone mad yet?

Hi Shortie, LM, Leola, Popsi and everyone else.

Well, had the phone call this morning. All of our 13 embies have gone on to divide, which is just fab. We have a 10 cell, some 8 cells, some 6 cells, some 4's and some 3's. So could be looking at ET tomorrow on Day 4, as they think they will be able to select the best blasts tomorrow. I didn't realise that they only take them to blasts so that they can select the best, but that if there's  clear leaders they want them back asap.   I was worried that a Day 4 transfer isn't as good as a day 5, but apparently not.

The only thing that's concerning me is that the embryologist said they noticed that some of the embryos appeared to have quite a hard shell around them. She said this may go by tomorrow, but if not, we should consider laser assisted hatching. I know nothing about assisted hatching - does anyone else? After a Google, I found out it can improve pregnancy rates, but can also damage embryos. And that it's usually recommended in older women.   These are not the eggs of a older woman, so I'm a little concerned now. But trying not to stress out.

Love to you all,
Jo x


----------



## mag108

hey ladies

LM 

Driver: wishing you all the very best for the travelling, EC & ET!

izzy: really happy for you hun! Great news and nearly there! Good look for ET.     

JO: Really chuffed for you hun, How exciting and fab!    

Shorts: you are kidding! a revolving dancefloor! My idea of hell, I cant do motion at all. Once I actually felt sick on a rowing machine at the gym....

    to everyone

AFm: totally cream crakered, slept bad, feel a bit low. But it's cos I am tired and really this is the 1st day in weeks that I didnt really have ANYTHING to do. My being has been primed to DO DO DO....(also consider the **** load of drugs consumed!!!, my the bruises)

xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Izzi thanx for the dance     Hope the immature ones put a spurt on for you hunny bun           


LM no probs hun just let me know, i've had no luck getting any new shoes    not much i like and the ones i do like are extortionate   


AM hope u manage to get that late check out petal, thats one hell of a long day          


Jo well done on all those luvvverlllly embies     not too sure what assisted hatching is sorry hun       


Mags im not suprised ur knackered, hope you have got the next few days off to rest      


Im knackered today as well, scott left the heating on last night and i slept soooo crap i was far too hot.    I could do with a little snooze now


----------



## H&amp;P

shortie66 said:


> I could do with a little snooze now


me too, just sent DH a text saying I am sleepy, must be my huge thick lining weighing me down  

Jo - I've heard of assisted hatching but don't actually know anyone that has had it. You've got a great crop there hun   

Mag - It's now time to chill, chill, chill.    Just ET for me no EC  I feel ill after just walking on the treadmill for 5 mins, DH always laughs as I can't walk properly when I get off 

Think we need a list of OTD's for the next few weeks it's gonna be manic.


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hello

Just a quick hello to let you all know I am still alive.  Just read/skimmed back and saw all the fantastic news on here lately.  I don't log on and next minute there are loads of you PUPO.  Its great to have some happy news.

Swinny, Nix, Mags.  Good luck girls.  Will be thinking of you all.  Hope it all goes well.

Jo Good luck for tomorrow.

Sorry no more personals I can't keep up.

   to all that need them.

Take Care

Ginger Baby


----------



## Kittycat104

Just lost a big post - my lap top decided to randomly shut down,  so here I go again.


Driver - glad you are good to go and hope you get to see some sunshine too, in amongst your long couple of days.  When do they thaw the embies?  Is it when you get there?


Izzi - great news!  Our cycles sound pretty similar - I had four mature eggs in the end and just had a day 3 transfer.  I found it incredibly tense waiting and hoping that they were still going.  Hope you are managing to take your mind off things with some sightseeing.


Jo - that's a great crop.  I know nothing about assisted hatching and don't recall anyone on here having it.  Is there not a thread for it on FF?


Mags - I find the 2ww very quiet after the many trips to the clinic before that, so think its natural to feel a bit down in the dumps.


Swinny - loving reading your upbeat posts.  Its always great to see the fur babies again - mine has only just managed to get up after a very long sleep all day.


Tracey - I like the sound of new house furniture shopping, even if its not Max's thing.


Nix - 2 blasts (or nearly) - that's good going.  And how nice that Laura was with you.  Enjoy the rest of your stay and make the most of the sun - its freezing here.


Heaps - CARE sound useless - can you not go somewhere else?


Leola - have PMed you with Lister prices


Malini - thinking of you - hope things are going smoothly


Hugs to all the rest of the team   


Had my ET today - of the three that fertilised, one didn't divide at all, but the other two were still going today at day 3 and one is a 5 cell grade 2 and one a 8 cell grade 1.  So I am chuffed with that - its the best I have had so far.  Now, just have to munch on the brazil nuts and sleep on one side due to a very sore Gestone spot on my left b*m cheek.


Louise x


----------



## fluffy jumper

congrats on being PUPO Louise. 

Driver, it is well known that a growing a thick lining is very tiring   

Mag.  When is OTD for you.  The 2ww always seems so long for the person waiting and comes really quickly for those of us hoping for you.

Izzi.  I'm glad you are happy with the embies you have.  I will hope the others catch up too.

I am off to the Albert Hall in a minute for a concert in aid of my charity.  It is the Royal Philharmonic playing film tunes which isn't my kind of thing but I am looking forward to just going to something I wouldn't ordinarily choose.


----------



## T0PCAT

Louise - congrats on being PUPO       

Driver - can't believe you are going already, be nice to have a bit of sunshine.  good luck hun    

Izz - you must be over the moon with your 2 embies, lets hope your other eggs decide to join the party     

Mag, nix, Mal, swinny - hope you are keeping sane

Jo - I have heard of assisted hatching, it tends to be used on embryos from older eggs. its only some of embies that have the hard shell.  can they transfer these to you?

Shortie - hope AF shoes up soon

LM - when do you get your immunes results?

HI GB, Leola, heaps, calypso, tracey, KKB, pops and everyone else

AFM - Humira bought and paid for and will arrive on Thursday......also been in touch with Jinny, been told they would do immunes therapy with tx cycle...


----------



## Ourturn

Greetings from rainy Athens 
Congrats to all the pupo ladies mag, swinny, lou and nix
Great news izzy
Jo that's an obscene number of eggs! Cant help re hatching sorry
Malini  
Driver great lining!
Zahida check they don't just mean steroids. Didn't think they offered ivig or intralipids. I may be wrong
Lm poor greyd, b was the same. Think it's because pups eat everything! Found b improved once I put him on Arden grange also trying him on bionic biotic, a sup mal recommended it's a probiotic for doggies. If cook rice for mine too as it's v good for tums.
Shorts range cooker sounds great. Hope af shows face soon
Donks tried that whilst a student would not take it know whilst tcc. Flares seem linked to my cycle ie ov to af . R u ok? 
Leola have pmd you
Love to all. Sorry for format on iPhone. Hotel is fab and we have a sea view. Sunday was glorious so spent day on beach. Today was a wash out so went national museum in Athens only to find it was shut due to a strike. Dh and I were interviewed by Greek tv about it. Dh is now surfing channels to see if he can see us  . Back to athens for sperm frag test and lit tomorrow then hopefully will spend most of wednesday on beach before flying back.
Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Anna- Good luck love   


Jo- fantastic new Mrs        


Louise- Well done hun xxxxxx


Shorts- have you tried M&S love?   


Mag- rest up chick    


Z hi love- results 1st November   


Have a good night Tracey   


Just cooking a nice low fat curry..well Jason is   
Knackered fro waling (running) greyD.... he decided to leg it after a jogger (who ws WELL ****** off ) so I went running in the opposite direction..it did the trick but my god he's fast as ****      




xx


----------



## shortie66

LM will have a look at m&s now, cheers hun.          at greyd chasing a jogger.  Now im not hoping that ur neighbours cancel satday nite, but i am hoping that you make it somehow       


Anna ooooooo ur famous     i will be very jealous if u come back with a suntan        


Zahida good luck with the humira hunny       


Tracey hope u enjoy the concert, cant wait till we can meet up and have a good old chinwag      


Louise congrats on being pupo           hope the 2ww flies by for ya hunny     


GB hiya hunny    


I have tidied out the little bedroom this evening as our kitchen will be delivered by the end of the month      Soooo i can now move the ironing board, various piles of clothes and clothes airers up to the small bedroom, put the dining table back against the wall and yes you guessed it store the kitchen in the bloody lounge       No room in garage as everything in there has gotta be moved to front of garage so they can start on the downstairs cloakroom     Everything is covered in an even thicker layer of dust than usual with all the building work going on, hope no-ones expecting a show home when they visit.....oh and to cap it all the sellers put down the cheapest loop carpet in the world so when lewis scratches at it and catches it with his claws its just like unravelling a thread       bald patches everywhere now


----------



## IzziLu

Ooh AnnaSB - fame at last    Sorry about the rain but great that you've had beach weather too. Good luck with the test and treatment   

Zahida, glad you've finally managed to get the Humira sorted   

Tracey - enjoy the concert, sometimes something different is good for the soul   

Louise    congrats on being PUPO, here's hoping I follow in your footsteps! I'm certainly with you on the progesterone injections, I've only had two so far and my   already feels like it's been slapped with a hammer   

Shortie, you're welcome... hope it works sweetie    Sounds like organised chaos chez Shortie at the mo   

Mags    sounds like a chillax is long over due for you hun, hope you manage to unwind a bit         

Jo fab news on your super embies and all the luck in the world for tomorrow sweets            I had assisted hatching mentioned to me on my 1st go 'cos I had a 'granular zona'. I got the impression it's preferable to the risk of the embie not being able to break out of the crust and consequently arresting. It's not been mentioned since, however, as piercing the outer shell of the egg for ICSI is thought to serve a similar purpose    Like Zahida says, if it's only affecting a few (and you have so many to choose from     ) can't you just elect to use the ones its not affecting   

Mal        

Driver, list of OTDs is a great idea, there's so much going on at the moment   

LM      at Greyd

GB, Popsi, Leola and everyone   

Anyone any news on Purps and little I?


----------



## T0PCAT

ASB - thanks for the tip re Jinny, I will clarify what immunes therapy they do

Heaps -


----------



## Malini

Well done PUPO gals. I'm cheering for you all.

For imminent ETs, here are loads of WISHES.

Baby dust for the 'soon to be ttc with tx' tribe.

And love and hugs for easy days to everyone else.

Thanks for wishes for me but alas it was a possibility for a moment but now it is gone.

M xxx


----------



## Swinny

Morning chicks


Well up with the larks again this morning (5.15am). I don't feel overly anxious I am just not sleeping properly, must be my sub-conscious mind working overtime   


Driver – One more sleep!!  I am routing for ya girlie. That lining sounds fantabulous my little matey.....bring on the Dogus BFP Brigade    Know what you mean about comms, They really do need to Get Ayse some help, she's meeting herself coming back. She came to the villa with Ibrahim to come and pick us up for the airport which was really lovely of her. 


IzziLu – Yay for our super duper 2 embies and yay for the sun putting his hat on for you   


Heaps – Whoo Hoo...all aboard the tx train!! I am sure that Saturday's scan will show some lovely follies. My FSH was over 13 last time I cycled with them and we did fine. Might see you there on Saturday as I am thinking that I will ask them to do my Beta HCG. What time's your scan my lovely??    


Malini -    


JoMc – POAS   ...... the very thought terrifies me!! I think for self preservation as I have to be in work on Friday I'll just wait for the bloods on Saturday. By Thursday though it could all change!! Relatively sane still for now, but give me a few more days and I may start to unravel.
Day 4 transfers are the way forward...that's what I had, so lets hope it works for us my little matey. At the Dogus they do assisted hatching as a matter of course so once again I'm with ya sister   

Mags   It was lovely to catch up last night and sorry that it wasn't in person, but we'll do tummy rubs on Wednesday.Just keep remembering the last 18 months honey and what you and I have achieved    The lactulose worked a treat so thanks for that suggestion. Think of me today in bl**dy work...can't really complain though after 12 lovely days off in the sunshine. My face is still like Billy Betroot   


Shorts – Morning sweetpea, can I come and play out at reflex?? We love the 80's!! A bit of a stomp on a revolving dancefloor might be just the action you need to get things a shifting   


Ginger – hey sweetie, thanks   


Lou   Good morning PUPO Princess and   , welcome to the craziness of the 2WW...Yay!!! Give your belly a little rub from Auntie Sarah...just blown you some bubbles for luck   
I am with you on the sore bum from the Gestone. Paul is ever so careful while he's doing the injections but I now have loads of very hard lumpy bruises on my rear.
Mr Jinks sounds just as lazy as his cousins Ellie and Bettie   


Tracey – How was the concert?   


Zahida   Great news from the Jinny then. It's good to hear that clinics are now sitting up and taking more notice of immunes. The Dogus adopted my immunes tx for me and supplied Prednisolone (25mg daily) and Clexane (40mg daily) but could only offer me intralipids and not IVIG, so it's defo worth clarifying how far they can support you. If not you could just do it the way I did and get them to work alongside Dr Gorgy?? How you doing anyway my lovely? Got the holiday blues? I bl**dy have and only been back a day 


Anna – Say   to Dr T for me and enjoy Athens. I absolutely love that place. Good job really isn't it after all of my trips over this year.


LM – Morning chickadee....PML at Grey'd chasing the jogger and then you having to do an impression of Zola Bud to get him away   


Beachy – What's your November Diary looking like sugarplum, shall we do lunch at some point??  

Well better get my Gestone injection prepared...oh the joys!!

Bye for now my little PR sisters


----------



## mag108

Official Test Dates 
Swinny    23rd October
Mag108  26th October


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Thanks for the good wishes for today girls.....but ET is now tomorrow. I have 4 leading blasts at 12 cells so they want to push them an extra day to select the best 2 out of these.

Gotta go need to book a hotel for tomorrow night for a night of pampering and chilling after ET, and we're going to have a leisurely drive down to london now.

Jo x


----------



## H&amp;P

*Official Test Dates* 
Swinny 23rd October
Mag108 26th October
Louise 29th Oct
Nix 29th Oct
Izzy  ?
JoM  ?
Driver 4th Nov (If they survive the thaw  )


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

Just wanted to wish Louise a Happy Birthday        - have a lovely day hun   

Morning all   

Shorts- neighbours just texted me to confirm Saturday - I just thought as I'd not heard from them for afew days it might not still be on ..,. sorry hun   

AM- how you doing love?


----------



## H&amp;P

LM - papping my pants   , wishing I could make the most of the sunshine but due to the doxy will be hiding in the shade (though that might be a good thing as we haven't told anyone we are going away so might get a few odd looks if I turn up at work next Tuesday with a tan  )

Louise - Hun sorry I missed it was your Birthday, so here's a cake for you.  save me a slice please.


----------



## purple72

Just a quickie to thank all you wonderful ladies for the texts and PM's regarding I's blood tests. His level's came back normal today so we can breathe again!

Happy birthday Louise

   to all cycling xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Purps - I know I have already said, but that is fantastic news, you can go back enjoying being a Mummy now rather than the constant worry.


----------



## Little Me

Thanks for the text Purps- so very happy all is well       

AM- I'm excited for you- I have a feeling


----------



## Little Me

I'm gonna have all my buddies up the duff soon..

AM,
Shorts,
sarah
Cat

not to mention mag, Lou, Jo, Izz, Nix

and I'm sure I've forgotten someone?   

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Great news Purps x x


----------



## H&amp;P

Little Me said:


> and I'm sure I've forgotten someone?


you  , it won't be long now till you can go back for your snow babies


----------



## Little Me




----------



## IzziLu

Afternoon girlies   

  Louise, hope you have a great day   

Mal        

Heaps - wehay underway for you, hope all goes well (my FSH was 10.75 this month, highest it's ever been but hopefully doing ok so far   )

Purps, great news about little I, so glad all is well   

Jo, how fantastic to have 4 leaders on day 4    when do you go in tomorrow?    Hope you've managed to book yourself somewhere swanky   

Driver    how's the packing going, hope you have a safe flight tomorrow    I just know your snow babies are going to be delighted their mummy has come for them     

LM, yep you're next on the list and it's only a fortnight now until your immunes consult isn't it? That'll get things moving in the right direction    

Swinny - you flagging yet after your early start?       

Mags - you managing to chill a bit yet?       

Nix     

Afm - back to the clinic this morning for our update and one of our little embies has divided into the perfect 4 cell grade 1 for day 2, the other is having a little kip (bit like DH beside me, wonder who it takes after     )  Anyway, Dr Munip is confident our Grade 1 will keep going for transfer tomorrow and we'll have to see if its lazy sibling peps up again    No action on the immature eggies, so don't think we'll be getting much out of them    So transfer is scheduled for 2.00pm tomorrow, just    our little fighter holds out. Off out for a nice meal shortly and to hopefully enjoy my last glass of wine for 8.5 months     

Thanks for starting the OTD list girls, I'll give you some details if/when I get that far   

Love to all   

Izzi xXx


----------



## Little Me

Great news Izz - lots of luck


----------



## Kittycat104

Thanks to everyone for my birthday wishes.  DH just taking me out to dinner at a surprise venue.  Could be the local curry house!

Driver - my OTD is 29 October

L xx


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


Louise Happy Birthday hunny       have a good un, and seeing as you cant drink i'll have one for ya           


Oh crikey dont think the pr thread has ever had so many ladies pupo at one time     Sending           and          to you all my lovelies       


Swinny ur more than welcome to join us hunny       


Ann pooo pooooo and triple pooooooo.    Thought you were gonna come with us for a while there     


Sorry for lack of perso's this evening, didnt get home till 5pm, had a buffet to do for an 80th birthday party. Outside is like a mud quarry and lewis decided to walk 3 times round the garden after he'd been for his walk.     Mucky muddy dirty pawprints all over the kitchen carpet (yes carpet in kitchen dont ask    ) had to wash his paws best i could and then scott hoovered it (the carpet not the dog     ) Not that bothered about state of carpet now anyway cos it'll go once all the building works done, but i do like to ty and keep it clean in between the bald patches        


FFS   i cleared small bedroom out yesterday so we had some room to store more boxes out the garage and bugger me lewis has been scratching at the carpet in there as well           the little sod


----------



## Ourturn

Malini      ^hugme

Izzy great news!

Sorry no more personals feeling flat as dhs test showed raised DNA fragmentation despite count being great. So this could be another reason I keep miscarrying.
I have so many issues can't believe sperm is a factor too.
Pants!


----------



## Ronniecat

Hello Ladies

Just crashing over from the Dogus board as it's gone a bit quiet on there.

Could I ask your expert opinions please?  I'm flying out to Cyprus for a tandem cycle in November.  The clinic has given me a choice of prescriptions - either Gonal F and Cetrocide, or Menopur.  The Gonal F is mega expensive and I as understand it has to be temperature controlled - which is going to be a bit difficult if I'm flying.  So I'm going to go for the Menopur because that's what I had on my first cycle in the UK and even though I'm classed as a poor responder, I think I responded as well as I could - I had 225iu for 8 days, 6 follies and 3 eggs but no fertilisation.  I also took 0.5ml of Suprecur.

My question is, what's Suprecur do?  Will I need to take this with the Menopur?  I took Cyclo-prognova before starting with the meds - is the Suprecur something to do with the Prognova or is this totally different?

Another question I have is, I'm taking 3 x 25mg of DHEA daily and the clinic has also put me on the pill, Yasmin.  Can I carry on taking the DHEA?  I've heard this can mess with AF!?!?!?!

Hello to all the PUPO ladies who I know - Swinny and Mag108    

Thank you xxx


----------



## shortie66

Anna so sorry to her that result hunny, is there any treatment to help?      


Hello Ronniecat, i think suprecur is some type of dr drug but cant be certain   If it is then u would use it to dr and then run the menopur alongside it. I believe a few of the girls have taken dhea and it has messed their cycles up. Not sure when you are best to stop it tho. Not much help am i really          


Ladies we are going to do secret santa again at the night out. No more than £5.00 please tho as we all know how tight money can be whilst doing all this


----------



## Lilly7

Evening All   

Louise,   I hope you've had a great day and a have a great year ahead. x
Thanks for your PM. Have replied with a few more questions, hope that's ok.

Malini,   

Driver, not long now     

Purple, I'm so glad to hear that I's results were fine.   

ASB, I"m so sorry to read about DH's results. It's so horrible and dispiriting when issues seem to be conspiring from all angles.    Is there anything that can be done about the fragmentation? 

Swinny, Mag, Izzy and Jo and all mid tx        

Love to everyone else. x


----------



## mag108

morning all. Lovely sunny day!


only just up myself  .....sleep is really bad at the mo, waking at 4.30am thereabouts, every day. Feel my nervous energy building building building. Acu today may help.


hope everyone is ok


----------



## Spuds

Hello gang 

sorry not caught up and just bobbing  on but wanted to wish Izzy best of luck for today and a belayed happy birthday to louise xxxx

hugs to sobroody too and good luck nickster ) xx

am at home with MFAF from hell - not since 1984 have I had one like this !! No cramps just a constant pain without let up - will call doc but think it's just body settling aftr mc ? 

Poo and pants 

Sending loads of love xxx

Spudsthegrumpy
xxx


----------



## popsi

ladies....this thread is moving so fast now and loads happening i am struggling to keep up, and dont want to miss anyone out.. just want to send loads of       and        to each and everyone of you for wherever you are in this tx road xxx

shorts..any sign of AF hun xx

all ok here... cold day, just chillin and watching news to see if i still have a job after today   x


----------



## Little Me

Morning all

I am struggling a little too Pops
How's S? xxxx

Izz- good luck love   

Hi Spuddle-    for you hun

Anna


----------



## Spuds

Hi Anna xxxxx n mags n pops xxxx 

Pops love to princess from spudland xx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies
Just a quick hello to everyone busy again at cafe still no sign of af here


----------



## Spuds

Morning shorts ))) do u wanna go halves on my MFAF )))) XXXXXXX


----------



## T0PCAT

mal so sorry things didn't work.
ASB- so unfair you deserve a break - can the do anything. 

Posting from phone so no persos


----------



## clairkazaz

I have juts been told by Dr Savas in Cyprus that i am a slow responder, (you thought the NHS here in the Uk would of picked up on that after my last 
2 cycles with them)  He has prescribed me DHEA for 2 months before i start my treatment.  After this he said i need to take 10 days of Gonal F 1050. 
and also Femura tablets for 5 days.  We fly out to Cyprus on the 23.01.11 as we need to be there for day 12 of the cylce. 

So fingers crossed the DHEA works....


----------



## Spuds

Good luck claire  it did wonders for me the dhea


----------



## mag108

Ronniecat:  I dont know about supercur hun, but I was on menopur at Lister (clinic who specalise in poor responders)....
cant answer your other questions hun, but dhea: 3 x 25mg of DHEA is what I was on, took til just before EC. Good luck!


Sobroody: really sorry to hear about the fragmentation issue. Know what it's like when the obstacles keep growing, but remember you have addressed/will address them all, so they are surmountable. Hug


Jersey: nice to see you back on and sorry you're feeling so rubbish, hope it ease soon


AFM: struggling to keep positive and just found out one of my close friends having no. 2
Had acu and feel slightly better but sore back is making me scared AF is on the way.


----------



## Spuds

Hi Mags xxx sending u loads of positive vibes Hun xxxxx


----------



## Swinny

Purps - if you're lurking babes, I am so happy that our little baby boy got the all clear. Give him a big kiss from Auntie Sarah and here's one for you  

Anna - I am so sorry that you've had more bad news my love. So what can be done about this? I am totally with you on how cr*ppy feeling it is, when you think you've covered all bases and then another curve ball is thrown at you. I am sending you lots of  

Ronnie  hey dudette, nice to see you over here. Thanks for the pm. I had always been fine on the menopur, so I'd go with that. Not sure on the pill and DHEA as I never combined both ever. I was always grand on the old DHEA though, but my cycles are pretty short anyhow and I like Mags was on 75mg daily.

Lou - Hey PUPO Princess how was your birthday meal?  

Shorts - Oooh Secret santa&#8230;I lurrrve Secret Santa  

Spuds - Ouch I am feeling your pain pet. Don't just tolerate it though if it a constant pain, think you'd be better to get checked out hun   

Popsi - Oh I hope it's good news on the job front for you kiddo. How's LO now, is she better?  

LM - Lovely to chat last night  

Beachy  

Mal -  

Claire - Good luck in Cyprus. Which clinic are you going to?

Nix - Where ya gone? Hope you're chillin with the beans onboard?  

Izzy  Hope ET went well today and you're joining the resident PUPO Princesses on the 2WW madness  

Jo  How you holding up? 

Mags - Forgot to say on text before did you manage to get hold of [email protected]? I rang and have left a message as I was 6th in the que and last time I rang them I was on hold for 45 minutes. Had a lovely time last night as always. Guess where we're going for tea again tonight&#8230;.Yeah Pizza Express..yum yum!!  

Wazy - Not long now Missy  

AFM - Well I am ranging from convinced it's worked to the depths of depression at the thought of having to go through the pain of failure again. Trying to stay busy (Old Trafford tonight with Paul). Roll on Saturday!!


----------



## Swinny

Good Luck Driver, we're all routing for you!! Bring them babies home my darling


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   
God its sooooo coooooolllllldddddddd      Cannot get warm at all this evening, off to run a nice hot bath and see if that'll warm me up a bit   


Be back later for personals


----------



## julesg39

Hi Ladies

Just bookmarking, had bad news today on first cycle.  Will sort out the blubbing and be back to say hi and pick your brains.

Jx


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all


Swinny - glad I am not off to Old Trafford tonight - its freezing!  Hope you have wrapped up warm.


Jersey - nice to see you.  Sorry to hear AF is not playing ball though


Mag - hello 2ww buddy!  I have been sleeping OK but having lots of dreams,  I dreamt last night I was pregnant with a huge bump.  Wishful thinking!


Ronniecat - I've been on Suprecur this cycle,  you take it alongside the stim drugs and it stops you ovulating.


Anna - one of my friends on another thread has a DH with DNA fragmentation.  I think they just get round it with ICSI.  I'll ask her.


Shortie - hope you enjoyed my birthday drink!


Izzi -    hoping no news is good news on your embies.


DH came up trumps last night and took me to a very nice restaurant.  Although it wasn't quite the same without a nice bottle of wine!  Thank you for all your birthday wishes here and on **.  I just hope my ovaries haven't caught on I am a year older - I think they think I am 56 rather than 36 as it is,


Louise xx


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


Leola glad ur sorted for the party night hunny        


Spuds could you please send me af over asap as its seriously starting to do my loody head in now     


Mags i'll keep        for you sweetheart, know its easy to say but dont forget all the drugs etc ALWAYS make u feel like af's on its way.       


Swins im keeping       for you too darling, enjoy tonight hunny      


Welcome to the thread jules and clare       


Louise i defo enjoyed ur drink hun      glad u had a nice night out        


Footy on here tonight, im sooooo bored im flitting between here and **   must get myself a couple of new books sorted out, so think i'll open another partition and browse on ebay too


----------



## IzziLu

Evening lovely ladies, sorry can't do persos tonight as absolutely shattered, but just wanted to let you know we have officially joined the PUPO club! Can't believe we've actually made it for the first time ever..... and even more amazing we have two on board 'cos the sleepy one woke up again    Bit of a bitter sweet moment when Romina told me my OTD - 2nd November would've been my dear Dad's 81st birthday   

Anyway thank you all so much for your support and I'll be back tomoz to do proper persos but in the meantime

Spuds         from me and DH to you and DH .... you and Shortie share nicely now   

Love to all and nitey nite   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Kittycat104

Great news, Izzi.  So chuffed for you x


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies    

Sending loads of         and         
to all our PUPO ladies.

Love and           to everyone

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Izzi woooo hooo more          to celebrate and lots of           for ur 2ww      


Evening **** y im loving the new pics of emilia


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi all  just flying in to wish lots of    to all of those cycling at the moment - so glad to see so many PUPO ladies 

On Saturday I popped into the beautiful church where I got married, and said a prayer for you all/lit a special candle for team PR. Not that I am very religious, just figured it definitely couldn't hurt! 

Also, lots of    to anybody who needs them.

All good here, V is keeping us on our toes and making us laugh lots, her character is developing by the day, she's such a funny little thing, soooo in love with her 

Sorry for the lack of personals as just about to put updated list up, am sure there will be mistakes as so much to keep on top of (and I haven't been keeping up very well  ) please let me know if I have anything wrong 

Love to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

* TEAM PR *   * PR Ladies awaiting next treatment: * * CathB * contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol following new funding, or possibly donor eggs? potential polyp to sort first * SJC * currently on pill before round 5 following negative 4th cycle - SP - Lister - February 2008 * ZahidaE * Starting FET after next AF (following 4th IVF/ICSI, this time with DE (from sister) - NHS DE cycle at Hammersmith - June 2010 - 9 eggs/6 fertilised/1 embryo transferred - tested negative 21/07/10  ) * PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment: * * Driver 225 * FET - October 2010 - ET 22/10/10 - testing 04/11/10 (following 3rd ICSI, this time a tandem OE/DE cycle at Jinemed/Dogus, Cyprus - April 2010 -OE 1 egg/DE 12 eggs 1 & 10 fertilised - - 1 OE blast transferred (8 DE blast frozen) - tested negative  ) * Jo MacMillan * 3rd IVF, this time with DE - EC 16/10/10 - 16 eggs from donor/13 fertilised - blast ET - 20/10/10 (following 2nd IVF - recipient of a free OE cycle at the Lister - June 2010 - 2 eggs/1 fertilised - 2 cell embie transferred - tested negative 10/07/10  ) * Nicki70 * 4th ICSI - Lister - SP - currently stimming - EC ??/??/10 (following 3rd ICSI - LP - February/March '10 - tested negative 10/03/10  ) * Team PR members currently on 2 week wait: * * IzziLu * 3rd ICSI - September 2010 - Jinemed - 6 eggs - 2 fertilised /2 transferred - testing 02/11/10 (following 2nd IVF - November 2009 - one egg, not mature  ) * Louises104 * 4th IVF - EC 15810/10 - 7 eggs/4 mature/3 fertlised /2 transferred 19/10/10 - testing 29/10/10 (following 3rd IVF- Lister - baseline scan 05/08/10 - EC 17/08/10 - 4 eggs - tested negative  ) * Mag108 * 2nd IVF cycle - September - flying to Athens for LIT first ??/10/10 - 2 embies transferred 14/10/10 - testing 26/10/10 (had natural surprise BFP - August 2009 - just before due to start 2nd IVF cycle - Lister - but levels failed to rise/miscarriage  ) * Nixf01 (Paris Nix) * 9th IVF, this time with DE -  fly to Barbados 09/10/10 - 8 eggs - 1 blast/1 almost blast transferred 17/10/10 - testing 29/10/10 (following 8th IVF ARGC with immune tx via Dr Gorgy - March/April 2010 - 9 eggs/3 embies transferred - tested negative 22/04/10  ) * Swinny * 4th ICSI, this time a tandem OE/DE cycle at Jinemed/Dogus, Cyprus - October 2010 - DE x 14, 7 grade 1 emboss, Day 4 ET 13/10/10 - 3 emboss transferred - testing 23/10/10 (following natural surprise BFP 14/08/09 - mmc 27/08/09  ) Immunes tests showed v. high NK Cells and v. low LAD results so will need IVIG and LIT * Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * * Almond * 3rd IVF - SIRM NY - July 2010 - 2 eggs - 1 blast & 1 comp morula transferred 24/07/10 - tested positive 04/08/10 - no heartbeat at scan 31/08/10 (following 2nd IVF - microdose flare - EC 10/08/09 - 7 eggs - zero fertilisation  ) * AnnaofCumberland * 3rd IVF - Gateshead - October 2009 - LP - tested positive 27/11/09 but biochemical  * Beachgirl * 3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  * Coco Ruby * 1st IVF - Lister - LP - 5 eggs/3 fertilised and transferred - tested positive by blood test 29/08/09 - scan 7 wk 1 days - slow heartbeat, grown only 1mm - followed by miscarriage  * Ginger Baby * Natural surprise BFP - June/July 2010 - first scan 15/07/10 showed heartbeat but none detected at 8w scan - waiting to mc  (following 2nd IVF (1st IVF converted to IUI) - May 2010 - 1 egg, failed fertilisation  ) * Inconceivable * 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  * Jameson777 * 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - 12w scan showed heartbeat but sadly miscarried  * Jerseyspuds * Natural surprise BFP July 2010 - first scan showed heartbeat but no heartbeat seen at 10 weeks (following 2nd IVF - with OE - March/April '10 - tested negative 10/03/10  ) * Leola7 * 3rd IVF/ICSI - 4 eggs/2 embryos transferred - tested positive 25/06/10 but low levels - chemical pregnancy (following 2nd IVF - February 2010 - cancelled due to low AFC  ) * Lincs Jax * 9th IVF - 3 eggs/3 fertilised - 2 embies transferred 28/3/10 - tested positive - heartbeat seen at scan 04/05/10 but not at scan 12/05/10 - miscarried at 9w  (following testing with the Beer centre after 8th IVF - June 2009 - biochemical pregnancy) * Malini * 5th IVF - Sher in LV - June 2010 - IL/IVIG - 4 eggs/3 fertilised - 2 blasts transferred - tested 14/07/10 - biochemical pregnancy (following 4th IVF/ICSI - SP - Immunes tested - NK+ in cycle, APAs+ - Sher in LV - January 2010 - 8 eggs/5 mature/4 fertilised - 2 blasts (1 expanding) - tested positive but low HCG levels - hb at 7w scan - no heartbeat at 9w scan - MMC 8w4d  ) * Minttuw * 5th ICSI, this time with DE - CRM - tested positive 30/07/08 - miscarried 08/09/09  * Peewee55 * BFP on 2nd IVF cycle (this time with DE) - January 2010, Dogus Cyprus - miscarried at 18 weeks  (following natural surprise BFP just before starting pill to synchronise for 2nd IVF cycle (this time with DE) - inoperable heart defect identified by tests, termination at 17 weeks, late September 2009  ) * Pesca * BFP on 3rd DIUI (following 1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation) miscarried at week 14 on 21/08/09  * Pinkcarys * 2nd IVF - August 2009 - 3 positive tests but each fainter than the last with bleeding. Early miscarriage confirmed by clinic  * Sheldon * Natural surprise BFP in January 2009 but miscarried in February 2009 (following negative 2nd ICSI cycle - LP - Norway - October 200  * Sobroody1 (Anna) * Natural surprise BFP in July 2010 but levels failed to rise  (following 3rd IVF - February 2010 - flew to Athens for LIT first - 3 eggs/2 fertilised - tested positive 01/03/10 but biochemical  ) * Tracymohair * 3rd IVF/ICSI, this time with DE - July 2009 - tested positive 28/07/09 - first scan 18/08/09 - no heartbeat/collapsing sac seen  * Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * * AbbyCarter * 4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  * Alegria * 4th IVF - Feb/Mar '09 @ Jinemed, IVF (SP) - no eggs at EC, ovulated too early!? Still had an IUI on same day as a back-up but tested negative  * Ali27 * 2nd IVF (this time going it alone after relationship ended) - Lister - 1 egg/1 g1 embie - tested negative 24/05/10  * Ally1973 * 3rd IVF - SP - Lister - September 2009 - cancelled due to no response  now hoping for a natural miracle now (with immunes tx?) * Angel555 * 5th IVF - January 2010 - tested negative  * Bankie * 5th IVF - Lister - full immune treatment - November 2009 - tested negative  * BDP (Becca - Ally's sister) * 2nd IVF - April '09 - cancelled due to no response  * Bobbi3 * 1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  - now awaiting IUI December 2009? * Bunjy * 4th IVF - Lister - July 2009 - tested negative  * Calypso-sky * 3rd IVF - May 2010 - EC 25/05/10 - 8 eggs/2 fertilised - failed to grow so no ET  (2nd IVF April 2010 - failed fertilisation  ) * ClaireP * 6th ICSI - Ceram Marbella - March 09 - tested negative  * Dimsum * 4th ICSI - HMC, Qatar - April 2009 - tested negative 23/05/09  * Emmachoc * Second FET following 2nd IVF cycle (1st FET produced son - Hari) - June '09 - tested negative 06/07/09  * Fishface * 2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  * GIAToo * 3rd IVF - only one follie so converted to IUI - tested negative 06/10/10  * Heaps * Stimulated cycles - May/June 2010 - tested negative  * Jal * 5th ICSI - Lister - February/March 2010 - EC 08/03/10 - 11 follies/10 eggs/6 fertilised - tested negative 23/03/10  * Jan27 (Cheryl) * 2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response  * Jnr * 4th IVF - October 2009 - tested negative  * Kazzie40 * 4th IVF (this time tandem OE/DE cycle at Dogus, Cyprus - April 2010 - EC 03/04/10 - 11 eggs/10 fertilised (1 OE/9 DE) - PGD then ET - tested negative 17/04/10  (Immunes tested by Dr.Gorgy 08/09: High NK Cells, TNF and MTHFR pos so need Pred, 5mg FA, Clexane, BA, Cyclogest, Intralipids, Humira & IVIg) * Ladyverte * 5th IVF/ICSI - SIRM Las Vegas - July 2010 - 2 eggs/2 fertilised /2 embies transferred - tested negative 09/08/10 (following 4th IVF/ICSI - Jinemed, Turkey - "Cetrotide before menses" protocol - June 2009 - 2 eggs/1 fertilised - tested negative 18/07/09  ) * Latestarter * 5th ICSI, this time tandem cycle with donor eggs - Jinemed/Dogus Cyprus - August 2009 - 1 OE embryo/3 donor egg embryos (+ 4 frosties) - tested negative  - FET (November 09) BFN -  * Lilacbunnikins * 1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  * Lins1982 * Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  * Littleareca * 4th ICSI - October 2009 - tested negative 18/11/09  * Little M * 5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  * LittleMe * 3rd IVF, this time with DE - June 2010, Dogue Cyprus - 14 eggs/10 fertilised - 2 blasts transferred 23/0610 - 8 frosts - tested negative 05/07/10  (following 2nd IVF - Jinemed - April '09 - EC 16/04/09 - 1 egg - failed fertilisation  ) * Merse1 * FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08 * Moth * 1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  * Natasha15 * 3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  Moved to ARGC - immune issues diagnosed * Nova * 3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  now considering adoption * PamLS * 4th ICSI - Lister - 7 eggs/2 mature but didn't fertilise  (3rd ICSI - Lister - April 2009 - 8 eggs, 2 embies transferred - tested positive but early miscarriage at 5 weeks  ) * Pixie75 * 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - May 2009 - microflare protocol - 2 eggs/1 embie transferred - tested negative  * Rachel (Moderator) * Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in April 2009 - tested negative 16/05/09  * Rose39 * 4th ICSI - September 2009 - tested negative  hoping to fit in another tx before Christmas * Rupee100 * 3rd IVF/2nd with ICSI - Hammersmith - September '09 - cancelled due to runaway follicle  * Saffa77 * 2nd cycle - IVF - SP - EC 20/04/09 - no eggs collected, endometrioma found on only ovary  Immune tests - will be on Intralipid, Prednisalone, clexane, gestone, folic acid & aspirin for next cycle in Jan/Feb 2010 * Sa11en (Sonia) * 1st IVF - LP - April/May 2010 - currently stimming - EC 10/05/10 - 1 egg, didn't fertilise  * Sammeee * 3rd IVF - SP - EC 26/1/10 - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 2 transferred - tested negative 08/02/10  * Shelly38 * 4th IVF (this time with ICSI, 2nd full DE cycle) - Reprofit - August 2009 - 2 blasts transferred - tested negative  - now investigating immunes tx * Shortie (Kate) * 3rd IVF, this time with DE - Reprofit - March 2010 - 13 eggs/11 mature/8 fertilised - blastocyst transfer 03/04/10 - tested negative  - 2 frosties * Siheilwli * 4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  - FET January 2010 following Humira * Sweetpea74 * 3rd IVF - June 2010 - surrogacy with cousin - cancelled due to runaway follie/s  (following 2nd IVF surrogacy with cousin - 4 eggs/3 fertilised/1 transferred - tested negative 09/10/09  * Swinz (SarahSwin) * 2nd IVF - SP - December 2008 - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  Currently looking at trying Clomid (which responded well to before) and Menopur mix IVF before moving onto ED in Europe *Terry * 13th IVF - April 2010 - this time natural, with intralipids - 2 eggs/1 embie transferred - tested negative *Trolley * 2nd IVF - March 2010 - SP - 4 eggs/3 fertilised/3 transferred - tested negative 14/04/10  * TracyM * 1st Donor Embryo cycle - Reprofit - March 2009 (following 3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative) tested negative  * Tropifruiti * 3rd ICSI - SP - January 2010 - 2 eggs - 1 fertilised/transferred - tested negative  * Veda * 3rd IVF, this time with ICSI - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - EC 28/01/10 - 14 eggs/8 suitable for ICSI/3 fertilised - tested negative  * Vonnie15 * 3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  * PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on: * * Francie * Good Luck    * Lollipop (Gabrielle) * Good Luck    * PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process: * * Donkey * Just completed the ITAC course to adopt a lovely 7 year old little girl (following 5th IVF with LIT, Intralipids/IVIG, steroids, clexane, aspirin - currently stimming - EC 14/04/10 - 4 eggs - no fertilisation  ) *[br]Linziloo * Approved as adopter -  - now awaiting matching - Good Luck    * Rachel78 * Focusing on adoption following 3rd IVF - SP - February '09 - 3 eggs, 1 fertilised - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  - Good Luck    * Sonia7 * Enquired about Adoption - 27th April 2009 (following 4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - 2 heartbeats found at 6 week scan, but not there at 8 week scan  ) - Good Luck    * Wing Wing * Awaiting adoption home visit - Luxembourg - Spring 2010 (following 3rd IVF - Luxembourg - September 2009 - one poor quality egg so no attempt made to fertilise  ) - Good Luck    * PR Ladies with bumps*   * Bonchance *  on 3rd IVF, this time with DE - June 2009 - due ??/??/10 * Boppet *  on 1st ICSI - Lister - July 2009 - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/10 * Carole69 *  on 6th(?) ICSI, (2nd(?) with DE) - November 2009 - tested positive 12/11/09 - first scan ??/??/09 * Cath J *  natural surprise! - April 2009 - following miscarried natural pg immediately after failed fertilisation on 4th IVF January 2009 - due 09/12/09 * Elinor *  on DE/DS cycle - April/May 2010 - 2 embryos but no ET as bleeding - FET July 2010 - tested positive 24/07/10 - first scan 20/08/10 (following unsuccessful IUIs after 6th IVF - SP - January '09 which was biochemical - then BFP 25 July. Miscarried 3 Sept - lost baby at 10wks+2  ) * Elsbelle *  on 3rd IVF (2nd using DE) - Serum, Athens - ET 7th July - twin girls! - due ??/??/09 * Emak *  on 3rd IVF - Lister - LP - Jan/Feb 20010 - 3 eggs collected/2 fertilised & transferred - first scan ??/??/10 * Hazelnut *  natural surprise! - April 2009 - while awaiting 1st IVF, after FSH of 38/AMH 0.71 - due December 2009 * HunyB *  on 1st ICSI - LP - Leeds - September 2009 - 4 eggs/2 fertilised - 2 transferred - first scan ??/??/09 * Jeza *  on 3rd IVF - tested positive June 2009 - due ??/??/10 * MillyFlower *  on 4th IVF cycle - tested 01/08/09 - one ectopic but other in uterus survived - due ??/??/10 * Ophelia *  - natural surprise! June 2010 - due 05/02/11 (already has  Izzy Francis Fox born August 10th 2009 - after 9th ICSI - Sweden) * Silverglitter *  on 4th ICSI - April '09 - twin boys! - c-section booked for 04/01/10 * SiobhanG *  - natural surprise! tested positive 05/04/10 - first scan ??/??/10 (following DHEA after last IVF only produced one egg/BFN) * WishyWashy *  - natural surprise! (following 2nd IVF converted to IUI - BFN 27/12/09) - identical twins! due 31/10/10 * Zuri *  on 2nd IVF - Switzerland - EC 21/03/10 - 6 eggs - 2 embies transferred - tested positive in hospital while suffering from OHSS - first scan 12/04/10 * PR Ladies with babies *   *
Abdncarol *  Eva Florence Jane - born September 30th 2009 after 2nd IVF *
Ali May *  Luke Benjamin - born 30/06/09 - after 2nd IVF *
Babyspoons/Spoony *  Aarron - born 20/03/10 after 2nd ICSI - June '09 - 11 eggs/5 embies *
Beans33 *  Stuart - born May 3rd 2008 - after 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - July 2008 *
Be Lucky (Bernie) *  born October 2009 after natural surprise BFP! February 2009 (had been booked for DE at Reprofit April 2009 after 3 failed IVF/ICSIs) *
Bugle *  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *
Bugle *  Bethany - born April 11th 2010 - after 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - to try for sibling for Benjamin - August 2009 *
Button76 *  Isla Sian and  Alex Sam - born March 2nd 2009 - after 1st IVF - UCH *
Droogie (Heather) *  Cole Dodds - born August 11th 2009 - after 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts *
SpecialK *  Neve and  Olivia born October 23rd 2009 after 2nd ICSI *
TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969) *  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI *
TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969) *  Emily Joan Louise - born June 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! - November 2008 *
Emmachoc *  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle *
Hayleigh *  Hayden - born December 18th 2009 - after 3rd ICSI - February 2009 - assisted hatching - tested positive 29/03/09 *
Jojotall *  Danny  Sophie born June 1st 2009 after 2nd IVF - Lister - LP *
Juicy *  Edward - born May 9th 2009 - after 3rd IVF - Lister *
Kitykat *  Rosie - born July 27th after 4th IVF - SP + immune tx - ARGC *
Lainey-Lou *  Louisa Kate and  Cecily May born September 17th 2009 after 5th IVF - this time with DE - London/Cyprus *
Laurab *  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed *
Lightweight *  Toby Oliver born June 2nd 2010 after 3rd ICSI (this time tandem cycle OE/DE- September 2009 - Jinemed/Dogus - 3 embies transferred - 10 frosties) *
LittleJenny *  Montgomery Mylor John Beames born January 7th 2010 after natural surprise BFP May 2009 - after miscarriage April 2009 (1st cycle in 2008 to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing) *
LittleJenny's sister, Kate *  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *
Matchbox *  Luca - born February 11th 2009 - after 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH *
Miranda7 *  Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed *
Missyg *  Sonny - born December 16th 2009 - after surprise natural BFP (on cycle after 1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected) - immunes with Dr Gorgy *
Nikki2008 *  Alexander - born February 18th 2010 after 5th ICSI - this time with donor sperm & polar body biopsy & immune tx with Dr Gorgy - IM (4th ICSI - BFP - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  ) *
Nicky W *  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF *
Nicky W *  Sophie Elizabeth - born January 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! *
Odette *  Jack born 25th April 2009 after 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with OE) - July 2008 - Barcelona IVI - 8 frosties *
Ophelia *  Izzy Francis Fox born August 10th 2009 - after 9th ICSI - Sweden *
PaulB & his DW Jennig *  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 *
PaulB & his DW Jennig *  Adam - born May 29th 2010 - surprise natural BFP (also has  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '0 *
Paw *  Tilly and  Scout born at 31 weeks following 3rd IVF (was triplets but one m/c) - November 2008 *
Pin *  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *
Pin *  Niall Francis - born September 16th 2009 after a natural surprise BFP! *
Popsi *  name TBC - approved as adopter 07/07/09 -  - met her forever baby 03/02/10 * Purple72 *  Isaac Gretton Sam - born September 3rd 2010 after natural surprise BFP January 2010 (following 4th IVF - Lister - June '09 - 5 eggs/2 embies transferred - BFN) *
Roozie *  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH *
Rural Chick (& DH Rural Hick!) *  Emilia Jessica Chloe born June 22nd 2010 (after 2nd IVF tandem OE/DE cycle at the Jinemed/Dogus - October 2009 (+ 3 frosties) *
Sam22 *  name TBC born February 12th 2010, after natural surprise in June 2009! (after AMH 0.1ngL (0.7pmol), day 3 FSH 42 - 1st IVF April '09 (Lister) was cancelled after no response, and having had no period for several months) immune tx with Dr Gorgy *
Snic *  Jemima born August 4th 2009 after 4th ICSI November 2008 - SP - 9 follies, 9 eggs, 2x8 cell embies, 3 frosties! *
Stephjoy *  Vivienne Laura Joy born June 23rd 2009 - after 1st DE ICSI (following 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with OE) - Reprofit - 1 frostie *
Suzie W *  Daniel born January 7th 2010 - after 2nd IVF - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 1 blastocyst/1 morula transferred *
When Will It Happen? *  name TBC born March 21st 2009 - after 1st ICSI


----------



## T0PCAT

to all our PUPO ladies

   to everyone else

AFM - wrking from home this morning, waiting for Humira to arrive.....


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies
Hope everyone is ok, cant wait for satday has been a hell of a week im knackered


----------



## beachgirl

Sending lots of luck to all our PUPO x x x


----------



## Han72

Bonjour!

Can't believe how many of us are PUPO, s'like waiting for a bus innit?!

Shorts -  I hope this knackered feeling is AF on her way finally!   

Izz - congrats on being PUPO hon! 
Zahida - good luck with the humira hon! 

Steph - thanks for the candle and prayers lovey  And the ever-growing list!

Wheezes - belated  chick  Glad DH came up trumps!

Hi Julesg and welcome  So sorry youre having a bad time    I'm in preview mode so can't see your sig but I guess you've had a cancelled cycle due to a poor response It's 'orrible but check out Steph's list and see just how many girls have proved the docs wrong or had their LO's by other means! Take time to recover but please stay    One of my fave phrases frpm another FFer is "It'll be all right in the end! And if it's not all right then it's not the end"   

Hey Clare and welcome to you too  Good luck with the DHEA chick! Is this doc going to be monitoring your hormone levels while you're on it? If not, ask him to as it can make your E2 and progesterone go a bit doolally. Did he check your FSH?

Dinna -  buggerit! Another crappy dx  I really hope this one is an "easy fix" with ICSI but it's still a PITA to hear of yet another obstacle so beeeg Bajan    for you sweetie!

Yo Spudulika! How's it going chica? Still loving it down there in spudland

Purps - glad to hear the ickle man is ok hon! 

Drives sweetie       



Swinny said:


> AFM  Well I am ranging from convinced it's worked to the depths of depression at the thought of having to go through the pain of failure again.


Yup that sounds familiar!



mag108 said:


> AFM: struggling to keep positive... Had acu and feel slightly better


and so does that! Except my acupuncturist was telling me her 4yo had just been diagnosed with asthma and I started crying  Not bawling as such but I was lying there with needles poking out all over the place and the tears started to trickle down my face (and into my ears - YUCK   ) and I couldn't stop them! Bloody hormones   

      to my PUPO PR Sisters!

Sorry no more persos, I've been wiiiide awake  since about 3am  but just starting to feel sleepy again now!

... Is it the 29th yet  

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

Morning Nix, Beachy, Z n Shorts    

Nix    

Shorts - please have a few for me on saturday......drinks , not men       
 

Jules hugs hun    

Steph- Thanks for the list hun, love to u v & p   

Izz- well done hun, and I'm sure your dear dad is looking over you    

Pi ssing myself laughing here - ordered doggy a new coat yesterday and it's just arrived... not sure why I ordered a yellow one    anyway- it's flourescent yellow- looks like a workman jacket    ....just reorderd a blue one   

xxxxxxx


----------



## Han72

Naw keep it! What about the poor joggers, at least they'd be able to see him coming


----------



## clairkazaz

Swinny-  I am going to North Cyprus with Dr Savas...  xxx still strugling to get DHEA from here !


----------



## Jumanji

Hi all - sorry I haven't posted much; new job is a bit hectic.

Just posted to wish all our PUPO ladies the best of luck.

Also - very pleased to see Spuds cos was a bit worried.

ASB


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon ladies   


LM poor GreyD you will be giving him a complex        I will have a few drinks for you saturday hunny dont u worry   


Nix hiya mrs pupo how ya doing?


----------



## mag108

Nix: good to hear from you hun! Wet inner ears! uugh.    I cried at Madman and waterloo rd last night


----------



## Swinny

Hola Chicas

Just wanted to bob and say well done to IzziLu, welcome to tha ranks of the soon to be insane  

Nix - there you are&#8230;.can you wake me up when it's Saturday??  

LV - Thanks for the text hun and I am glad that the logistical nightmare is getting sorted. You go girl!!  

Beachy - Sorry I missed your call sweetpea, I was at the football with Paul last night so didn't hear my phone ringing. Don't think I've ever been so bloomin cold!! I had to put me and the triplets into a nice warm bath when I got back  

Clairkazaz - I get mine from DHEA.com honey

LJ - Hey you, thanks for your lovely positive wishes xx

Mags - Hey twinnie, hope you've had that nap xx

Wazy - hang in there little dudette if you're reading xx

AFM - Well if this week isn't difficult enough my poor pops has been rushed into hospital again today. He's been moved onto the Coronary Care Unit so I am on my way up to see him shortly. Roll on Saturday for hopefully some good news for once.

Hello Shorts, LM, Spuds, Zahida, and the rest of the gang


----------



## clairkazaz

Swinny- thanks for that i will call then tomorrow, its a london number xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi all,

Swinny -     for your pops. I do hope it isn't serious. How are you holding up? Are you going to be able to hang on in there til the blood test on saturday?

Purps - that is just fantastic news about I - I can't imagine how stressful that must have been for you waiting for that 2nd blood test.

Nix - you back in France yet or still living it up in Barbados?

Driver - any news from you?Thinking of you.

Izzilu - congrats on being PUPO!!! And such great news that number 2 woke up too. I have everything crossed for you that this is your time.

Louise - glad you had a good birthday - and I have everything crossed for you too.

Mags - thinking of you.

Is that all the PUPOS? I do hope I haven't missed anyone out.

Jules - you DO NOT have to give up yet. Go to a decent clinic where they are used to dealing with poor responders (like The Lister). Oh, and don't listen to anything the NHS tell you re. fertility, cos they are generally clueless and wasted many of my fertile years with their crappyness. (no, I'm not at all bitter!)   to you.

ASB - so soory to hear about the dNA fragmentation.

Shortie - hope AF shows up soon.

Spuds - good to see you on here - hope the AF from hell has eased now.

Heaps and Zahida - good luck on your forthcoming cycles.   

LM - you are determined to humiliate that poor dog aren't you?! He'll have no street cred left AT ALL at this rate. Being the class swat at puppy school isn't going to help either....he'll be the target for bullies at the park.    

Hi everyone else.

AFM - had 2 " beautiful day 5 blasts" transferred yesterday, so am officially PUPO. ET was so smooth and calm, especially compared to The Lister where it was a bit of a conveyor belt. I have been so impressed with CRM so far.
No frosties though - by Day 5 there were only 3 blasts left and we'd already decided we wouldn't freeze just one, and they said it wasn't really suitable for freezing anyway.

How many days after EC / a day 5 ET should OTD be? I was told to test (POAS) on sat 30th (that would be 15 days after EC) but we have a house full of guests that day, and it's DP's band's debut gig, so I don't want to spoil that in case it's not good news. So I'm thinking of testing on friday 29th - exactly 2 weeks after EC. Is that too early though?

Much love to you all,
Jo x


----------



## T0PCAT

Oh swinny     i hope your dad will be ok.      for saturday

LM - did u take pics of GreyD is new coat?  

Nix - saw ypur ** post, are u hoping the french strikers will keep u in Barbados for the foreseeable future   

Clare - DHEA.com is the best place to get ultramicronised DHEA from.  

sorry no more persos - coming down with a nasty cold and not sure I can take the Humira.  The PIL states not to take it if you have infection or a fever.  So think I will have to wait a few days until I have gotten over the sore throat etc.....   On a happier note the insurance have agreed to fix car after my bump the other week


----------



## Jill31

Hi ladies,
I'm new on here x If you like you can add me to the list of a poor responder with a baby - we are very blessed. I had 8 follies, 5 eggs two of which fertilised, a 2 cell and a 5 cell were put back in, resulting eventually in the birth of Louisa Elizabeth born Dec last year - miracles do happen     (we will never know if she was the 2 or the 5 cell) I remember though crying my heart out when the doc looked disappointed in my scan of only 8 follies. Its quality, not quantity that counts though. 

Heres sending lots and lots of baby dust and good luck for everyone undergoing treatment or about to.     
Love Jill xxx


----------



## Swinny

Morning ladies   


Well I am up with the larks yet again!! Not expecting any sleep whatsoever tonight. Woke up at 4.30 with mild AF pains, I know that could be good or bad so not reading anything into it!!


Thanks for all your lovely well wishes for my Dad. I feel so sad for him, he's been poorly for such a long time now and things don't look like they're going to get any better with his heart and lungs. He's been fighting having to go to the hospital all week because of me, but yesterday it all got too much and he couldn't breathe properly and had massive chest pains. I have him living in a warden controlled flat and thank goodness he is, as he had to pull his emergency chord to get help yesterday. Anyway the long and short of it is, is that this time instead of flirting him onto a general ward like they usually do (and then they just patch him up and send him on his way a week or so later) they took him straight to Coronary Care, so he's got one to one nursing and he'll see a Cardiologist this morning. When we got to the hospital last night he was quite stable and was sat up laughing and cracking jokes with his lovely nurse Kay. But this is half my battle you see girls, he likes to play the joker when he's feeling a little brighter and so I worry that he doesn't convey the seriousness of his symptoms and the severity of the pain. I had a good talk to his nurse though and they were taking some bloods to see whether he'd had an actual heart attack or whether it was a severe angina attack.


JoMc – Lovely news PUPO Princess  . A friend of mine has recently had DE and she tested 8dp a 5 day transfer and got a BFP on the First Response HPT, so I definitely think it'd be OK to test on the 29th. I am testing 14dp EC too.
Yeah I am going to hang tough until tomorrow morning on the HPT, I have got a massively busy day in work, so I really can't do a test today (much as I'd like to now). I wasn't going to do a HPT, I was just going to go to Care for the blood test, but thinking logically, if it's a – then I may delay bloods until Monday and see what's happening then. I am of course hoping that tomorrow a HPT will show me that it's worked and I'll be happily tootling off to Care for my blood tests then....agggghhh the bl*8dy agonising wait!!
How you holding up sugar? I so agree with your advice to Jules and snap, me too, I wasted 3 and half years of probably my most fertile years when I was in my early 30's waiting nice and patiently for my NHS treatment (if you could call it that).


LM – Poor little Grey'd, mummy is determined to show him up with his Hi Vis jacket   

Beachy - Lovely to    last night    and I so hope you're right. Let me know if you can hear the scream up in Yorkshire   


Lou, Mags, Izzi & Nix – Top of the morning to the rest of our 2WW gang      


Heaps – How you going with the drugs honey? I am routing for you for your first scan tomoz, can't wait to hear how many lovely follies we've got cooking      


Shortie – You'd better get a jumping up and down on that rotating dancefloor on Saturday so we can you started. These remiss AF's are just not Cricket!!  


Zahida – Sending you a mahoosive lemsip   . I think delaying Humira is definitely the thing to do, it's sooooooo expensive you don't want to waste it. Good news with the car Dolly


Jill – Hiya. That's a lovely story and I am wishing you lots of luck for your next tx. Lets hope Little Louisa gets a new baby bro or sis.


Nix – So you stuck in Barbados? What a bummer   

Well, busy day for me today on roughly 6 hours sleep. Hospital visiting tonight, so maybe I'll be that shattered by the time I get home, I'll drop in to bed and get some sleep   

Lots of love to all my lovely PR sisters
Sarah xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Good Morning

Sarah, it was lovely to chat too, only today to get through chick, everything is sure keeping you busy and not allowing you thinking time which is a good thing....I shall be channelling all my good luck tomorrow morning your way x x x x


----------



## Spuds

Morning ladies 

Swinny xxxx sending loads of love to u and your Dad xx hope he is ok and truly joking around  it's hard when they hide stuff from u cos they love u so much - good luck I'm thinking of you xxx

Still no computer for me  

Having a really bad time at the minute - on top of dh having to bring me home from work on wed cos af pain so bad - and the fact my gorgeous step daughter and grandchildren were staying with me - my best friend who has been my rock sent me a msge via face book to tell me she is - you guessed it -pregnant ((

This was the straw that broke the camels back for me  the pain was like a knife through my heart - this baby (no 3 for my friend) will be the same age as my dead baby - how the hell am I ever going to be able to have anything other than pure gate for this child that should have been my turn ? - and on top of this - the person I would normally turn to is her and I can't even begin to think about contacting her because I don't know what to say - there is only grief and nothing else - it's all so raw and I feel so isolated at the minute ( how can life be so cruel - just when you think you have mastered the emotions you get a curve ball that knocks the sht out of u again and u are at the bottom of the mountain thinking you just don't have the energy to even look at it (

sorry girls in rambling on - thank god for you lot and especially shorts who literally saved me wed night from turning into a total nutter xxxxxx

I feal so physically sick at the thought of my friend being pregnant right now it's just so weird ?!? 

Anyhow - will get through today by doing the housework and dreaming of our curry night in Birmingham - now that is something I'm so looking forward to !!!

Sorry for the complete mad me post  - feels better even just writing it down ang getting it off my chest  

Loads of love to you all wherever you are on this bumpy road. Xx

Spuds
xx


----------



## Spuds

Thanks Heaps xxxx it has always been hard but the mc has made the grief that much harder if u know what I mean  it is good to know it lessens in time and I can't wait for the tantrums  it just cane ad such an awful shock and has brought the pain of the mc ( that I thought had gone/got better) right back to the surface again  

Have had a long chat with mum too and she has got the positive brush out  - that must be where I get it from normally lol.  

This is my life - mine and DH's and we are already a family  we need to have some nurturing time for us and stuff whatever is happening in my friend's world - that's her affair etc

have had a good cry - going to live dangerously and put the radio 2 on really loud and blast the house )

thanks heaps - a massive hug from me to you and yours - we will get out of this hell - a bit shaken but not stirred ) xxxxxx


----------



## Spuds

Jil xxx so sorry love - forgot to say a warm welcome ) miracles do happen and I hope you get there again asap love - the girls here are amazing xx


----------



## Little Me

Spuds- huge        hunny   

Sarah- was just typing an email to you   

Morning beachy & Heaps

xxxxx


----------



## bethholm

Hi- sorry to gatecrash, but I was just looking for some advice as I am on my 4th cycle and just had my scan. I have got 4 good sized follies and 2 tiny ones.

On my first cycle it was 8, 2nd was 13  and the last one (which I had a chemical pregnancy) it was 6 follies. My big concern is that if it doesn't work this time, can anything be done to make me produce more follies? I know that it is quality not quantity, but I worry that if I have to go again and I will be 42, then the follies are getting less and less, thus reducing our chances. I am currently on 300iu puregon. Do they increase this dosage to produce more follicles?

Thanks.  
Beth x


----------



## beachgirl

Spuds , sending you lots of hugs, it's not easy is it

Mornign LM and Heaps


----------



## mag108

spuds; you poor thing that is just so hard to deal with. It's totally understandable you feel the way you do.
When I had my miscarriages I felt a rage at times that I couldnt be in the same room as a pg woman, couldnt pass one on the street and sometime felt like stabbing them!   


everything there is a friends pg anouncement it affects me badly (my brothers recent announcement really was a stab in the heart - but I have moved on a bit now, time does help a little. 


You may feel now you cant deal with her or the pg but you just take things slowly and see how you feel in a while. 


xxxxx


----------



## popsi

Mornin All

Swinny ..HUGE amounts of luck for tomorrow honey i have everything crossed for you xxx

heaps...keep strong honey xx

spuds...oh honey i am feeling for you so much at the moment, you hare having an awful time and this on top of it all its no wonder your feeling as you do darling, i have no words of wisdom honey as have never had a MC so i cant say it will be ok and ease in time as i honestly dont know and wont patronise you saying i understand, just want you to know you can turn to everyone of us with anything and you have a wonderful DH and i do agree with your Mum a little hun too xxx .... dont be brave just because you think you have to darling, cry scream and rant and rave whenever you want, and as for your friend, you contact her when your ready, if she is any sort of friend she will understand xxx

shorts...how are you honey, any AF xxx how was your Malibu xx

LM...morning darling hope you mnaged to get little GreyD a blue coat x

Malini...     

driver....good luck darling xx

beachy morning hun xx

Much love to everyone else ... sorry brain gone now xx

all ok here weather really cold tho !! xxxxx

Have a good weekend allx


----------



## Jumanji

Spuds darling - my heart really aches for you; how terribly terribly painful that must be.  I truly don't know what to say.   

Jill - lovely to hear your tale; good luck with trying for another miracle.

love to all


----------



## Little Me

Hi Pops- I am hoping the blue coat will arrive today


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon ladies
Thought it was gonna be a quiet day at cafe cos of being half term but has been bloody manic. Hahaha 
Back later for personals, love and fairy dust to all xxxxx


----------



## LV.

Spuds my lovely.... sending you the hugest and most warm and squidgy hug. I hope the pain eases as quickly as it came. Much love my lovely pal. Can't wait to see you at the curry for a proper hug in person. We might even get to share a bed, won't that get them all talking?! 

Swins - oh poppet, what a few days for you. Hope your pops is out soon and tomorrow brings a smile to all our faces  

Lots of sticky stuff to all those that are PUPO. I'm a bit lost as to who's where there's so many of you but orange pants are freshly laundered  

*I CAN'T WAIT FOR OUR CURRY NIGHT!!!!!!!!*

After a month out of out lounge we should hopefully be able to move back in today, I'm just waiting for the carpet man, hope he hurries up. Living in the kitchen diner for so long with random furniture strewn around the rest of the house has been driving me CRAZY but thank god today is the day!

Still no date for our swimmers to be transferred, it's with the courrier now and just waiting for a date. Looking like after Christmas. I've ditched Dr Zhai, I just didn't get a good feeling from her and the herbs she prescribed me I can get for £10 and she was charging £100!!!!!! I don't mind paying for someones time but think making 1000% profit on patent herbs is a total rip off and really got my back up. Have an appt with Trevor Wing next month who sounds much more promising, although I am just wondering if we should cut the [email protected] and head straight for DE. This limbo land is really doing my nut in.

Hello to all my lovely PR friends, sorry for [email protected] personals, I will try and get a bit more in the zone with posting again. Lost all my zing and there's lots to catch up on.

Much love
LadyV xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Hi Everyone, 

at home today with nasty cold   .  

Spuds -     sorry you are having a rubbish time, I hope expressing your feelings on the thread has helped a little bit

LV - how frustating for you at the moment with getting your swimmers moved, it waful being at the mercy of other people.

Swinny - good luck for tomorrow.  Your dad sounds like such a sweetheart not wanting to worry you.  

Hi beth - you could try somehting called DHEA for a few months prior to your next cycle , there is some evidence it can increase the number of follicles.  It has worked for quite a few ladies, beware tho it can mess with your AF and it not recommended for ladies with high testosterone levels.  The other option is take letrazole alongside your stims - I had this done at Jinny on my last cycle got lots of follies but only 3 eggs but again it can vary from person to person.  hope this helps


----------



## Spuds

Thank you so very much girls - you don't know how much you mean to me and how much you have helped me get through the day xxxx

I can feal your warmth through the web - thank you xxx

I realty can't wait for the curry night - I know I'll get    and order a vindaloo bt I'm sooooo excited to see u guys xxx

pops your little princess must be blossoming !! And LV u r a brave one sharing with me lol - all that curry and beer - well will say no more  

thanks mags and Z too so v much xxx

spuds
xx


----------



## Spuds

And Lm xxxx hope u got your killer heels ready


----------



## Little Me

Spuds- I ALWAYS have killer heels ready   
really looking forward to seeing you all


----------



## shortie66

I will defo be wearing flats    Knees are so painful now my gp has recommended i apply disability living allowance    im 44 not 84


----------



## LV.

Bless you Shorts... Have they said what's wrong?

Hello LM! How's the Greyster doing? Did his blue coat arrive? Rolfie is being a mentalist today, I have no idea where he gets the energy from

Xxx


----------



## shortie66

LV its osteo arthiritis, only thing that will relieve the pain long term are knee replacements    theres no way thats happening and that im sure of    have app for hospital on monday and im gonna ask bout the keyhole thingy that washes all the debris out see if that helps with the pain, not having the steroid injections again they were crap last time and lasted all of 3 days. Its no joke anymore, getting upstairs on hands and feet, frightened to come down them incase i fall, needing help to get out the bath cant even walk the poor dog etc etc etc sorry for whinging


----------



## Spuds

Ahhh Shorts that must be horrible ( hope they can do something to ease the pain for you love xxxx


----------



## LV.

Oh Shorts, I had no idea it was so bad. You poor thing. We've not covered it yet but I know there are some patients at my college clinic with arthritus that are being helped by acupuncture so I had a google and found this http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2006/10/061030071159.htm. Might be worth giving acu a try to help with the pain if you've not already? Wish I was further along in my training and could help when I come up but I've only needled once so far and it scared the beejeebies out of me! It's not for another year until we start to needle properly and I'm too scared until I have some confidence with it.

Xx

/links


----------



## shortie66

Thanks spuds and lv         lv im terrified of needles    had acu 3 times and the 3rd time was so bad i vowed never agen      TBH if the steroid injections helped more id have them again but last time he injected on the inside of knees and it        hurt, and the pain relief lasted all of about 3/4 days


----------



## LV.

I'll bring some acu needles with me love so you can have a feel and play with them, they are so, so fine (especially in comparison to an injection needle!). You never know might help with your fear and if acu can help you with that debilitating pain it will be so worth it. 

I'm off out drinking with real 3D folk, eeeek! Would have much preferred to stay home and Hoover my new carpet but hubby pleaded with me to come out for him. Bless, he has been a saint putting up with me lately

What's team PR up to this Friday eve?

Xx


----------



## shortie66

Thanks lv    im gonna de-hair everywhere, have a nice hot bath and a face pack and drink till i collapse


----------



## shortie66

one of my stoooooopid old school friends has just posted that she wants another baby but wants a girl, she already has 6 kids and knows about my IF, shall i post the empty arms link


----------



## T0PCAT

LV - going to curl up on the sofa with Lemsip    DH is away working but back later tonight.  
Gawd the AB's for hidden C seem never ending and the re-test date seems ages away as does Jan for our tx cycle.  On the upside looks like my AF has finally stopped was getting kinda worried there for a bit

Shortie - my MIL had a knee replacement was the best thing she ever did.  I know its not for you right now but maybe in the future? you never know - oh      and six pack of woop ass on your friend with 6 kids!  

        for swinny, mags, nix, louise, Izz - sorry if i have fogotten anyone

Heaps, driver


----------



## almond

Really quick message as at work but have been reading and following you all and wanted to send massive       to all the PUPO ladies and especially to Swinny for tomorrow

And big big    to Spuds - I relate to what you've said 100%. I keep thinking I'm ok and then come feelings which feel like they are going to totally overwhem me. That must have been devastating getting that announcement. Thinking of you and at a bit of a loss for words
xxx


----------



## shortie66

OMG im so      


Swinny darling wishing you the very best of luck for tomorrow sweetheart hope you are first in a very long line of ladies with good news to share.       


Hello almond sweetie missing you       


Zahida hope you feel better soon sweetie       


Going for me bath i stink of grease....lovely     


ANyone up for a ff/** party later let me know, i have to get some drinking practice in for tomorrow night


----------



## Züri

Lots of luck for tomorrow Swinny will be thinking of you xx


Spuds & Almond    x


----------



## mag108

Swinny:                     for tomorrow! xxxxxxxxxx (better get a deposit down on a Multipla!


----------



## T0PCAT

Shorts would love to party on ** but not allowed alcohol on whilst taking the AB's    .  Will need some practice for the PR get together    

Spoke too soon about AF - started again , going to the GP on Monday if it hasn't stopped and demand he gives me somehting this time   .  I am booked in for a Hysteroscopy on the 1st November........

Almond     some days I can barely hold it together.......


----------



## shortie66

Zahida how long have u had af for hunny? I had a funny one a couple of years ago, not particularly heavy but carried on for about 3 weeks, dr gave me tranexamic acid tabs and it stopped within a few days. No idea what caused it tho


----------



## calypso-sky

hey shorts you washed yet     

hi zahida hope af stops wonder what caused it could it be the dhea or something?
im up for a ff party tonite got work in the morning but who cares    


hi pr gang


----------



## T0PCAT

Shorts been bleeding for about 18 days but started light bleeding 10 days before AF was due to arrive - if you get my drift.  Glad to hear I can get something that will stop it fairly quickly.   

Cal - i think it was the DHEA might have had something to do with it, was taking it the time and the previous AF was shorter than normal


----------



## calypso-sky

ooh zahida          

shorts some folks have problems , send her the open arms link     
insensitive comes to mind ......       


swinny            
afm listening to michael buble on spotify love him love him


----------



## shortie66

Zahida defo go and see the doc hunny, my gp put it down to hormones and my womb lining thickening in different areas continuously.       


Cal yep im all washed and clean      had a lovely bath in my gorgeous avocado bath which u will see next month    You will also see threadbare carpet in the hall which lewis has scratched up, no kitchen except for the new one stored in the lounge and curtains that would make a 70's comedy seem current       all good fun tho


----------



## calypso-sky

don't worry about stuff chick trust me it aint gonna matter as long as i can poopie (sorry to lower the tone)....   

lewis is cute can't wait to meet you both and him it will be lush , how far is around the world in 80 curries from you?

my train in birmingham new street on the 26th of nov pleased ive booked it as it has gone up now    

...zahida that is a long time sweets glad you are going to docs to sort it out and youve got humira to take as well as youve got cold sending you some better vibes















hope you like em


----------



## T0PCAT

Thanks shortie - its freeezing tonight and a bath sounds mighty   

Cal love your emoticons - where did u get them?


----------



## calypso-sky

zahida the site is below and they are good as no loads of pop up some of em are quite mad i love em i can express myself in pictures than words sometimes..... ive got minor autism 

http://www.addemoticons.com/emoticon/mashimaro/index.html

/links


----------



## Spuds

Hugs almond zed n shorts xxx

hey hugs to all 

it's Friday - bathed - eastbenders n corrie fab - with a glass of wine and a bucket of pasta  XXXXXXX

spuds
xx


----------



## calypso-sky

hey spudsy







i love pasta       







pasta dance


----------



## T0PCAT

Hmmmm I am munching on balsmaic vinegar kettle chips - yummy in my tummy


----------



## calypso-sky

no updates from here yeah cycle girls have gone quiet      

Little Me chick do you have  any updates from Driver how is she             


how are you by the way heaps    

zahida kettle chips are the devils seed they are devine ooooh all ive got is jacobs salt and cracked black pepper crackers in the cupboard and some dessicated coconut

.... my dad just phoned so i put his pic on my ** so random


----------



## Lilly7

Evening All,

Spuds, I'm at a loss for adequate words . . . sending lots of       for you. x

Jill, That's a lovely story    Thanks for sharing. 

Swinny, sending Sooo much      and      for the morning.

Hi and Welcome Beth. 

LV, I'm disgusted to hear of Dr Zhai's herb mark up and am glad I decided against going to her!!! Well done for ditching her. Horrible that people get rich by exploiting the terrible suffering of IF!   

Shortie, what an insensitive friend!    Did you post the empty arms link? 

      for Nix, Izzilu, Louise, Jo, Mag, Driver and Swinny. I'm      so hard for 7 BFP's. 

Hi Calypso, Heaps, LM, Zahida, Almond, Zuri, Beachgirl, LJ, . . and all you other lovely ladies. x

Half term started today! Yippeeee! I'm Sooo glad to have some time off. 
DP has Bu**ered of to France for 4 days leaving me home alone to look after the 3 dogs. 
I have to do 2 walking shifts as we have sled dogs/strong pullers and if I took them all at once I don't think I'd come back in one piece   

x


----------



## IzziLu

Sorry girls just lost a mahooooooosive post      computer    and absolutely shattered now but just wanted to say

Spuds my lovely    I can't believe the insensitivity of your so-called BF - a message on bl**dy ** ffs    Sending you so much love and hugs sweetie   

Swinny, so sorry to hear about your dear Dad, but sounds as if he is being well looked after    So much               for tomorrow hun   

Jo - fantastic news about your super-duper blasts babe, hope they're the type with velcro attached        

Mags, Nix, Lou          

Heaps - liking your attitude to the drugs - very laid back    I think Driver said before she went she was now expecting ET to be Saturday   

In which case              for tomorrow Driver   

Shortie       for poorly knees and thoughtless friends   

Hi Cal, Leola, Zahida

Sorry run out of steam but so much love to everyone   

Been enjoying our last couple of days in Istanbul which has been a good distraction but back to reality tomorrow and I guess then the 2WW will really set in   

Gotta sleep now

Nite girlies

Izzi xXx


----------



## Spuds

Izzy whiz ) thinking of u love xxxx sending loads of positive vibes xxxxxx

girls - have had  a bottle of wine and a lovely night in with DH  - am a bit squiffy but ok  tried to txt friend but had to delete it all etc hey ho - willget there )))

xx
squiffy spuds 
xx


----------



## Swinny

Evening ladies


My knees are a knocking and I keep flinching everytime I go to the loo and see the Clearblue sat staring at me ready for the morning   


My dad is being kept in hospital until at least Tuesday, but it wasn't a heart attack, so that's good news. At least while he's in there I know he's sfae and in good hands :0)


Shorts – Thanks lovely xx
Osteo Arthritis runs in our family too. I suffer mildly when its cold and wet outside, my joints ache. It's bl**dy evil isn't it. I could do with joining you on the old stiff drink...what I wouldn't give for a large glass of red. Have a fantabulous night out tomorrow Dolly   


Zuri & Almond – How lovely are you two? Thanks so much for popping on to wish me luck. Love and mahoosive hugs to you both   


Laura – I hope you're right and I am joining you and Roozie     


Mags – We'll go and pick colours for our Multipla's together        

Spuds – You have a had a horribly rough week. I remember feeling so angry with every pregnant person last year after m/c. My best friend conceived in October last year just after mine and I found her pregnancy soooooo hard. It's natural honey, you are still so raw and grieving. You are a wonderful, strong lady and you'll feel better, it justs takes some time. Love ya lots and here's some hugs   


Calypso -   


Heaps – Driver text me today and something has happened in Cyprus and her ET has now been put back until Sunday. She couldn't tell me the full story over text but as soon as I hear I let her know that we're all routing for her. She has also had to move hotels from the one that she was originally booked into, they're now staying at The Golden Tulip in Nicosia.
Thanks for the text my lovely and good luck for your scan in the morning gorgeous   

Leola – Thanks flower xx


LV – Yay for the carpetman! Have a few for me tonight while you're out   


IzziLu – Enjoy the rest of your hollibobs my sweet and bring them babies home safe and sound


----------



## Spuds

Ah swinny bless you xxxx 

Am keeping everything crossed for tomorrow sweetheart xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Swinny -          please let me know how you get on today, will be waiting for a text    am praying so hard for you. (Can you let me know how Cat got on as well pretty please   )

Just a real quickie, things haven't actually gone tits up just had a real quandry thrown at us as soon as we arrived, but hopefully all for the better, will go into details on our return........


----------



## Swinny

Saturday the 23rd of October best day of my life     

I am in total shock   

So so very happy!!

Thanks for all your love and support girls. Off to Care now for bloods at 9.15.


----------



## Kittycat104

Swinny -  just logged on Phone to check your news and so delighted to see those magic three letters!  Brilliant!  Enjoy the moment - you so deserve this!  

Louise xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Me goodness.Congratulations Sarah...not even seen your text...woohoo babes that's amazing news, you so so deserved this BFP....need to get that triplet buggy ordered now x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

OMG Sarah - I am over the moon for you!!!!! Congratulaions to you and Paul. You both SO deserve this!!!!! You've made my day hon. Enjoy, lovely girl. xxxxxxxxxxxx

YIPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Züri

wooooooo hoooooooo wow so so happy for you Swinny, just saw Annes ** message and figured the news was fabbo


I will be smiling all day now  xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Swinny woo hoo well done over the bloody moon 4 ya sweetheart. On phone so got no dancing nanas till I get home. 
Thanks LM for letting me know xxx


----------



## Overthemoon

YAY YAY YAY, Swinny, I'm over the moon for you. How totally fab. Come on chippers, snuggle in tightly


----------



## Little Me

Sarah Hun soz for the scream on the phone earlier I'm just so god damn happy for you both- a wonderful lady deserves wonderful things in life 
Jas sends his congrats to u both too
Off to shop then my mates later xxxx

Love to all
Xxxxxx


----------



## almond

On phone just wanted to say massive congrats to Swinny, absolutely delighted for you, lots of love xxx


----------



## Miranda7

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!

Swinny - well bloody DONE girl!


Faaaabulous news!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So so so so so so chuffed for you my very special friend.          


p.s. cant wait to know the bloods!


----------



## fishface

OMG Swinny, that's the best news ever Hun, thanks for the post on ** littleme   have a fantastic day and enjoy every bit of the next 8 months xxxx


----------



## IzziLu

OMG Swinny, just logged on before heading to the airport....... that's fantastic, I am so excited for you....can now fly home happy


----------



## Lilly7

Wooo Hoooo! Brilliant news Swinny.      Congratulations to you both. x


----------



## Ourturn

Swinny - how fantastic! Huge congratulations to the two of you!        

Spuds - sending you huge gentle hugs       my bf will start trying soon and I am dreading the day too.

LV - that mark up is nuts! 

Shorts - sorry to hear you have osteo a, you poor thing      might be worth looking into taking steroids with your next tx as I am pretty sure its an immune condition?

     to all our pupo ladies 

Sorry no more personals, sis and bil are here for the weekend 

Still trying to wrap my head around the fragmantation thing, dh is very laid back about it which is really annoying me! This is linked to recurrent mc's, IF, failed ivf tx etc etc. Got the exact result and its 40.4%, abnormal is anything above 30%. Diet and liefstyle can improve it by 25%, which means even we get the maximum improvement it will still be slightly raised. Main causes are smoking (doesn't), drugs (doesn't), alchohol (yes) and stress (had a major release which has been very stressfull) Studies have shown good results with antioxidant supplements and diet. So that's what we'll be doing along with cutting out alchohol from Monday.
Apparantly sperm can be screened and then icsid with ivf. So may be doing a uturn  re going straight to de. What if the sperm has caused most of my mc' and its not all down to my immunes after all?
Need to find somewhere to retest the sperm here after 2 months on the regime and decide what to do. There's no point trying naturally if I am just going to mc. 
It was easier when I thought it was all down to me, I was ready for de, but that is no longer straight foward. I don't know how many places screen sperm. Hope Penny at serum does will e-mail her.  So so annoyed that the nhs didn't test for this when I had all my miscarriage testing 
Sorry for the miserable post, just feel that life is conspiring against me
Anna x


----------



## popsi

mega quick post as on way out and DH waiting ! 


Swinny !!!.... OMG what amazing amazing news... i seen LM post on ** and had to come on ... i am so happy for you darling and your DH xxxx


love you all back later xxxxx


----------



## clairkazaz

I have finally been able to order my DHEA, got them from Biovea.net (health shop) and should get them by Wednesday, what a relief...... I was driving myself  

Thanks for you help, lets hope these work for me. xxxxx


----------



## Swinny

I just keep bloomin crying. Thank you so so much for all your lovely messages        

Just had a celebratory bacon butty. Got to keep the chippers fed well   

Had my bloods done so just waiting to hear back from Care in a wee while. let you know in a bit xx


----------



## Spuds

Swinny !!!!!!!! WAHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am so excited for all of you ))))))))

best news to wake up to !!! Well done and big hugs xxxxxxxxx get those feet up ) loads of love xxxx

spuds
xxx


----------



## clairkazaz

congrats Swinny, xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Swinny woo woo - you have made my day with your news.  Congrats to you and DH            A couple of other ladies on the immunes thread have BFPs too and it has really given me hope that it'll happen for us too.

ASB - like can really kick u where it hurts sometimes.  I hope thw lifestyle changes do the trick and that Penny can help u.  I totally understand the DE vs OE dilemma especially when some new info come to light.  I had pretty much decided that DE was way forward for us but having one more go with OE now that I know I have immunes problems.


----------



## mag108

to my dear friend Swinny on her amazing news! So happy for you and Paul, hurray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mag108

Sobroody: I am sure your head must be really messed up with all of this. Sending you a big hug.


----------



## shortie66

Swinny here come ur                                                  cant wait to hear the blood results tho   


Have posted the empty arms link so please all comment or click like as i think many people who dont know or who are just plain bloody insensitive need a reality check     


Sat here with a facepack on then off to get in bath, nails being done at 3pm, so looking forward to this night out   


Happy weekend all, and what lovely news we have had to start it off


----------



## Swinny

Hey ladies

Just had the call and my HCG level is 21.5 (10dp4dt) and Progesterone is 63.1. Got to go back on Monday morning now and have it repeated so come on little bean(s) do some growing   

Mags - Hope you're having fun shopping in Manchester my little twin   
Shorts - Those dancing banana's are smashing    Thank you princess. Have fabulous time tonight darling   

IzziLu, Heaps, Spuds, Claire, Zahida, LM, Zuri, leola, Almond, Popsi, Mirra, Laura and the rest of the gang


----------



## beachgirl

Sarah       sending you lots of positive vibes       go and enjoy your dinner and keep them all well fed xxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Yay Swinny, well done!!  I'm so thrilled for you both, feet up and get used to lots of pampering young lady!


Anna, I'm so sorry you have more hills to climb on your journey. I hope Penny can give you reassurance about the sperm issue. Can you tell from the embies ie have PGD done and pick the best embies or does it have to be done on the sperm cell before ICSI?



xxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Swinny -            , try to chill between now and Monday and enjoy that feeling of being pregnant.    

Anna -    to you and DH, people just keep putting those mountains in front of you, keep climbing hunny you will make it to the top soon.   

Mag, Izzy, Nix, Louise,     

Heaps - Hope your scan went well today     

AFM ET at 10:30am (so 8:30 your time) it's gonna be a long day and not sure what we are going to do as we have to check out of hotel in the morning before we go as check out is 12 and then we won't be getting transferred to the airport until 9pm (flight just after midnight)....so it looks like 12 hours in the clinic....unless we can sweet talk reception into letting us keep our room into the afternoon........


----------



## calypso-sky

ooo swinny swins nice one chick i too saw LM's post of ** and rushed on here after work fantastic































































news ,


----------



## beachgirl

Woohoo Driver....best get those earplugs ready for your BFP in November...glad to hear all is going well and hope that you get to keep your roomx


----------



## Ourturn

Swinny - bet you are on cloud nine! 

Driver - good luck!      Hope the hotel will let you check out late...ours did.

Shortie - your friend is unbeliveable   Maybe she will get the hint now. 

Drowning sorrows in drink...started on the apple martinis already. This is a blow out weekend before the health kick starts 

Anna x


----------



## Rural Chick

Swinny - sweetheart              so happy for you and DH - October is a lucky month.

            to Spuds and ASB.

              to all our PUPO ladies.

       for Driver and Heaps

    and        to all of fab Team PR

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Züri

Driver that sounds awfully stressful can you not ask them to extend your room or even pay for a room extension? you've not gone all that way and gone through all this to stress yourself out on D day. Make sure you get that room sorted missy 


AnnaSB sending hugs your way   


Swinny still smiling at your news 


x


----------



## Malini

Way to go Swinny. Congrats. Sorry that I am so late to the party but I've banned myself from FF (not very effectively).

The logistics of IF tx do my head in Driver. Hope a solution materialises.

Oh ASB. I hear you. Hugs.

M xxx


----------



## katie lou

Congratulations to you Swinny!!! x


----------



## LV.

Swins - I know I've already squealed on text but blo0dy, super duper way to start a Saturday, yippeeeee!!!!

Anna - hugs for you lady. Hope those Appletinis are doing the trick (one of my faves btw, yum)

Driver - good luck with ET lovely. Hope the changes of plan aren't a bad thing and you find a solution tomorrow. Orange pants are still at the ready

Xxxxx


----------



## Nicki W

Sarah Swinny! Congratulations my dear!       Great news! I presume you will go back for more bloods soon then? You rest up and look after that precious cargo   

Not got much time to post here now girls but want to send love to all. such a lot going on at the moment.
  Jo M - great embies hun
AM/ Driver    hope your ET goes smoothly and best of luck
Nix    Hope you are OK hun
Mag    you too my dear - well done!
Gosh I am sure there are a few more pupos too so love to you all   
The PR thread will be 4 years old next month - I'll let you know the exact day    Who would have thought that all these years later we are still chatting!   
 
NicksW


----------



## bugle

wohooo swinny fantastic!!!


----------



## purple72

Sarah Swins!!! Fan bloody tastic! I've been desperate to get online all day and now so bloody happy for you darling!! Big big hugs xxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Just wanted to let you all know we are now PUPO with 3 on board      really hoping that will be the last ET I ever have to go through, OTD now Bonfire night 5th November.

Paid for hotel room til 9pm when we get collected for airport, so just resting up watching Sex And The City while DH does some last minute sunbathing, not looking forward to arriving into Birmingham at 3am, boy it's gonna be chilly   

Phone battery now dead, too much texting and calling clinic   

Swinny - got your estrofem   

Mag -      for tomorrow


----------



## Lilly7

Great news Driver.         
Bon Voyage for the journey home. 

x


----------



## mag108

Fab news Driver, enjoy your day and safe trip home!
x


----------



## Swinny

Afternoon ladies


Had a good nights sleep last night for the first time in weeks. Apart from Paul having had a bottle of red wine and a one man party of his own, so he came to bed at about 1ish and for some un-beknown reason he'd set his alarm for 2.21am, so it started going off and I thought it was about 7 in the morning. Went straight back off to sleep though thank goodness. We've just been slobbing about all morning watching all the stuff we'd sky+'d while we were away.


Mags – Hang in there chickpea, I am with you all the way!! We've been through this whole thing together and if there is any justice in this world we'll be pushing our prams around Heaton Park together as planned :0) Dying to see your lovely new boots      


Driver – Got your lovely text this morning and I just put you in my Cosmic Wish book, for your 3 little beauties to settle in nice and snug. Have a safe flight home and can't wait to chat when you get back. Hope you've got a nice warm coat for early hours of Monday morning chuck. That's when we got back last week :0) THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU for getting my Estrofem, it just means that if I can't get a GP's appointment this week, I won't be worrying. Love ya lots kiddo         


Anna    I am definitely on cloud 9. Think I'm still in shock tbh. I never thought I'd see the day. Just anxious now for tomorrow's results and to get my next lot of IVIG organised as quickly as possible. I am so sorry about your results, you've been through so much and I hate that yet another obstacle has been put in front of you. I am sure though that you are in the best possible hands with Penny and she will find the solution for you and DH. Apple Martinis sound like the way forward by the way and I hope your head ain't suffering too much today as a result 


RC – I am so thrilled and I am hoping that I get a gorgeous little baby just like Emilia. Just shown Paul a piccie and he thinks she's adorable. I truly can't believe that we've got to this point. I am on pins though now, just praying that the next few weeks go smoothly. You were right about those dates being a good omen        


Zuri   Thanks flower. Just looked at your due date and you might have your little bubba on my birthday (13th). A little sagitarrian :0)


Malini – Thanks honey. Hope you are doing ok and I am sending you all my love   


LV   Got my orange pants on today and I had my nails done orange yesterday. I'd like to make my whole world orange at the mo. Thanks for the super loud squeal via text by the way, it made me chuckle xx Did you roll around on your faboooooolous new carpet last night?   


Nicki – Hello my lovely friend and thank you for all the lovely pm's. My goodness 4 years, that's such a long time. I am trying to chill and roll with it all now, but I think I will be a bag of nerves tomorrow waiting for 2nd HCG. I have got my feet up and just sat with Paul and the bean(s) watching footie   


JoMc, Lou & Nix – How you feeling chickys? Hope you are all eating lots of lovely warm foods and getting pampered        


IzziLu – You get home safely with our beans onboard?? Give your tummy a little rub from me     


Bugle, Mirra, Laura, Purps, Nicki – Thank you so much for bobbing on over here, your lovely well wishes mean a lot to me and it's lovely to see you all I miss you    


Katie Lou    Thank you honey. Have you decided what you want to do yet? Abroad or London?


----------



## T0PCAT

Driver _ I am glad everything went well at Dogus, - lots of sticky vibes hun     

Swinny have you stopped pinching yourself yet. Hope your dad is ok

Mag -       - here's hoping your are the next in a run of BFPs for team PR.  

Louise, Izz      

Love to everyone


----------



## shortie66

Woooohoooooo driver well done hunny, time for the                   to come out again.            for the next 2 weeks hunny.


----------



## LV.

Driver - congrats Miss PUPO! Safe journey home lady and keep those chippers warm

Swins - slobtastic Sundays are the best, especially after such good news. Thinking of you for tomorrow

Hello to all, hope everyone's having a lovely Sunday. I'm cooking roast pork later and very excited about crackling. Wonder if I can say the dog ate it and scoff it all myself?

Xxx


----------



## katie lou

Hello PR thread,

Struggling to keep up with the thread as have little if any internet access in the week (can’t at work/ and am away from home in the week and no computer at my digs).

Driver – congrats on being PUPO and have a safe trip back.

Swinny – congrats to you. Lovely to hear your sleep story. I’m a total insomniac right now and look forward to better times. I’m about to start at the Lister.

Big hugs to Spuds. Its so hard. The two girls either side of me at work both announced pregnancies in the last weeks. I simply have to move to another desk. I can’t cope. As ever, I thank God for this site and thread  

A big hello to everyone else!

I have started Suprecur now and have a scan on tue at Lister. Very different attitude this time. But to be expected I guess. 

Lots of love,

Katie Lou


----------



## Jo Macmillan

DRIVER225 said:


> *Official Test Dates*
> Swinny 23rd October -  Yippeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!
> Mag108 26th October
> Louise 29th Oct
> Nix 29th Oct
> JoM 29th Oct
> Izzilu 2nd Nov
> Driver 5th Nov


DRiver - that's just fantastic news. Honestly, this cycle has caused you so much grief, logistics wise, you just KNOW it will be the one!!

Katie Lou - good luck with this cycle. You are in really good hands at The Lister.

Hi Izzi - you doing ok? (Sorry, I've cut and pasted the OTD list but couldn't find your updated one, think your OTD is 2nd November?  ?)

Nix and Louise - looks like we are all testing on the same day. Let's make 3 the magic number! How are you both doing? I am starting to get impatient now......

Love to you all,
Jo x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Mags -     Not long to go now. Hope you are holding up ok, and that this is your time.


----------



## Han72

HEY! I thought I posted on here before (2ww brain damage + jet lag, it's a wonder I managed to get on the right plane this morning! Oh er.. no that was yesterday      )

Swins my lovely I am absolutely overbloodyjoyed for you!!!                                    YIPPPEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!

Drives - YEAH PUPO Princess!!!!  honey I feel you re the return to cold and miserable weather... I was sooo hoping our flight would be cancelled thanks to all the strikes but no such bloody luck         

Mags my lovely                                                             

Jo and Wheezes: Holy identical testday Batman         I just cannot believe how many of us are all at the same point at the same time!                                                         - how's it going lovelies Gone totally yet? I'm well on the way meself


Sorry no more persos but am totally banjaxed, we had a 5.30am pick up on Sat morning and didn't arrive back in Paris til 9 this morning and then had to make polite convo with SIL and MIL who came to collect us from the airport! So lovely to see my ickle Tishie again though, she's such a cutie I really missed her little face! She's funny as hell tho, we were sat in the car and she was just staring at me so I went   and she went   straight back again! PMSL             

Right I'm orf to find a hot water bottle, I can't get bloody warm (I wanna go back to Barbaaaaaaydoooooos                 )

xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - congrats on being Pupo! 

Nix - glad you got home ok, bless Tish!

Got a lovely e-mail from Penny who wants to arrange a phone call. Says they can screen sperm. Dh starts some supplements today, have to order others on line. Have been in tears on and off all day, glad to have house back to ourselves and that I can mope around (didn't tell sis and bil) Can't cope with seeing babies everywhere. May need to take a break from ** whilst I am like this as 9/10 posts are about friend's babies/kids. Makes me feel like such a freak 
Sorry!


----------



## Han72

Awww dinna honey           

xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

ASB -     that is so hard. Do whatever you need to be gentle on yourself. I've actually 'hidden' a lot of the baby and children posters on my ******** account. Hope the phone call from Penny is productive - I've heard such good things about her.


----------



## Lilly7

ASB,


----------



## beachgirl

Grrr....just lost a post....

NIx and Driver, congratulations on being PUPO, have a safe journey home Driver and hope to see you soon, Nix it must be freezing compared to what you've been used to chick.

ASB (hugs) x

Just out of  alovely bath, met friend for lunch then had a huge slab of cake, just waiting for DH to come home so we have dinner and chill. Love to everyone x


----------



## shortie66

Anna big           sweetheart, you are not a freak darling     


Mags           for ya petal       


Sorry no more perso's am totally pooped    Had a brilliant night out but my god i aint as young as i used to be   


           for all out pupo beauties and loads of love and       to all


Im back in jamas after a 2 hour kip earlier, scottie cooked a chicken dinner so telly and food for me this evening


----------



## mag108

AnnesoB:  

 Am very nervy and anxious about testing tomorrow. One day early so if it is a +, I can squeeze in 2 BHCGs blood tests before booking IVIG for Sat. Fingers crossed but I am not hopeful this has worked. Total nervous wreck.


----------



## Han72

Come on Mags' embies!  Be good to mama!                          

xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Mag -        for tomorrow hun

ASB - the email from Penny sounds so positive, I am sure she will be able to help.  

Nix - goo to hear from u and congrats on being PUPO

Jo, louise, izz, driver,  -     

 Beachy, shorts and everyone else

AFM - feeling lots better so doing Humira shot tonight....Also trying to book holiday for my birthday, know we want to go to Marrakech just so many options.....


----------



## popsi

Mags..      for tomorrow honey i am    its all good xxx

nix and driver..wooo hooo newly pupo ladies... hope your dreams come true xx

asb ... darling my heart goes out for you big hugs xxxx

shorts.. your evening sounds lush honey xxx 

much love to everyone...sorry no more personals as chilling with DH xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Zahida glad you are starting to feel a bit better hunny       


Popsi evening was great had a bloody ball, knackered now tho    enjoy ur evening sweetheart     


We are now having chicken burgers for tea       Chicken dinner all done and even put on plates ready, gonna have tomoz instead now


----------



## calypso-sky

oooh ASB                  take care of yourself darling,,, sending you some


----------



## Ourturn

Thanks everyone, know you 'get it' 

Mags         hope you are using a First response 

Anna x


----------



## Kittycat104

On phone (DH monopolising lap top) but just wanted to send some good luck vibes to Mags for tomorrow xxx

Zahida - have you looked at I escape.com?  Has some gorgeous places in Marrakech

hugs to all that need them xx


----------



## LV.

Mags - good luck tomorrow chickadee xxx

Anna - big hugs petal and much love

Zahida - best tip I had for Marrakech was to take a compass and it really paid off! The souks and old town are amazing but very disorientating and not many road signs in English, then compass saved our bacon a few times and got us to places we recognised. Amazing place!

Shorts - has you'd AF turned up yet lovely?

Know ive missed folks, brain not too hot

Xxxx


----------



## mag108

thks for all your good wishes.
Had a lovely chat with Swinny and a little cry and feel bit better! Plus a few treats (Ben & Jerrys), and some TV distraction (Dowton Abbey and Desparate housewives!)


----------



## Nicki W

Good luck for tomorrow Mag      Hope we are on a good run now....
Love NW


----------



## laurab

MAgs -     I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Rural Chick

Mag -         for tomorrow - I've got everything crossed


----------



## Lilly7

Mag, Lots of good luck coming your way for the morning.


----------



## GIAToo

Just a quickie to wish *mag* good luck for tomorrow      

And congratulations to *Driver and Nix* on being PUPO !!      

Oh! and HUGE congratulations to *Swinny * on your     

Lots of love to everyone else and    if you need 'em.
GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

OMG, such, wonderful, fantastic, brilliant news to come back to    <------- happy tears (been away at DH's Mum's for a few days) - woooooohoooooooo    Swinny you beauty!          so, so happy for you and Paul my lovely, you deserve it so much     hope your blood test result tomorrow is all fab news    

Mags - good luck for testing tomorrow sweetie, hope it's great news for you too   

Sorry this is quick but am full of cold   and need bed! A new list is called for too!   

Lots of love and    to everybody else


----------



## lucky_mum

* TEAM PR *   * PR Ladies awaiting next treatment: * * CathB * contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol following new funding, or possibly donor eggs? potential polyp to sort first * SJC * currently on pill before round 5 following negative 4th cycle - SP - Lister - February 2008 * ZahidaE * Starting FET after next AF (following 4th IVF/ICSI, this time with DE (from sister) - NHS DE cycle at Hammersmith - June 2010 - 9 eggs/6 fertilised/1 embryo transferred - tested negative 21/07/10  ) * PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment: * * Team PR members currently on 2 week wait: * * Driver 225 * FET - October 2010 - ET 22/10/10 - 3 embies transferred - testing 05/11/10 (following 3rd ICSI, this time a tandem OE/DE cycle at Jinemed/Dogus, Cyprus - April 2010 -OE 1 egg/DE 12 eggs 1 & 10 fertilised - - 1 OE blast transferred (8 DE blast frozen) - tested negative  ) * IzziLu * 3rd ICSI - September 2010 - Jinemed - 6 eggs - 2 fertilised /2 transferred - testing 02/11/10 (following 2nd IVF - November 2009 - one egg, not mature  ) * Jo MacMillan * 3rd IVF, this time with DE - 16 eggs from donor/13 fertilised - 2 x blast transferred 20/10/10 - testing 30/10/10 (following 2nd IVF - recipient of a free OE cycle at the Lister - June 2010 - 2 eggs/1 fertilised - 2 cell embie transferred - tested negative 10/07/10  ) * Louises104 * 4th IVF - EC 15810/10 - 7 eggs/4 mature/3 fertlised /2 transferred 19/10/10 - testing 29/10/10 (following 3rd IVF- Lister - baseline scan 05/08/10 - EC 17/08/10 - 4 eggs - tested negative  ) * Mag108 * 2nd IVF cycle - September - flying to Athens for LIT first ??/10/10 - 2 embies transferred 14/10/10 - testing 26/10/10 (had natural surprise BFP - August 2009 - just before due to start 2nd IVF cycle - Lister - but levels failed to rise/miscarriage  ) * Nixf01 (Paris Nix) * 9th IVF, this time with DE - fly to Barbados 09/10/10 - 8 eggs - 1 blast/1 almost blast transferred 17/10/10 - testing 29/10/10 (following 8th IVF ARGC with immune tx via Dr Gorgy - March/April 2010 - 9 eggs/3 embies transferred - tested negative 22/04/10  ) * Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * * Almond * 3rd IVF - SIRM NY - July 2010 - 2 eggs - 1 blast & 1 comp morula transferred 24/07/10 - tested positive 04/08/10 - no heartbeat at scan 31/08/10 (following 2nd IVF - microdose flare - EC 10/08/09 - 7 eggs - zero fertilisation  ) * AnnaofCumberland * 3rd IVF - Gateshead - October 2009 - LP - tested positive 27/11/09 but biochemical  * Beachgirl * 3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  * Coco Ruby * 1st IVF - Lister - LP - 5 eggs/3 fertilised and transferred - tested positive by blood test 29/08/09 - scan 7 wk 1 days - slow heartbeat, grown only 1mm - followed by miscarriage  * Ginger Baby * Natural surprise BFP - June/July 2010 - first scan 15/07/10 showed heartbeat but none detected at 8w scan - waiting to mc  (following 2nd IVF (1st IVF converted to IUI) - May 2010 - 1 egg, failed fertilisation  ) * Inconceivable * 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  * Jameson777 * 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - 12w scan showed heartbeat but sadly miscarried  * Jerseyspuds * Natural surprise BFP July 2010 - first scan showed heartbeat but no heartbeat seen at 10 weeks (following 2nd IVF - with OE - March/April '10 - tested negative 10/03/10  ) * Leola7 * 3rd IVF/ICSI - 4 eggs/2 embryos transferred - tested positive 25/06/10 but low levels - chemical pregnancy (following 2nd IVF - February 2010 - cancelled due to low AFC  ) * Lincs Jax * 9th IVF - 3 eggs/3 fertilised - 2 embies transferred 28/3/10 - tested positive - heartbeat seen at scan 04/05/10 but not at scan 12/05/10 - miscarried at 9w  (following testing with the Beer centre after 8th IVF - June 2009 - biochemical pregnancy) * Malini * 5th IVF - Sher in LV - June 2010 - IL/IVIG - 4 eggs/3 fertilised - 2 blasts transferred - tested 14/07/10 - biochemical pregnancy (following 4th IVF/ICSI - SP - Immunes tested - NK+ in cycle, APAs+ - Sher in LV - January 2010 - 8 eggs/5 mature/4 fertilised - 2 blasts (1 expanding) - tested positive but low HCG levels - hb at 7w scan - no heartbeat at 9w scan - MMC 8w4d  ) * Minttuw * 5th ICSI, this time with DE - CRM - tested positive 30/07/08 - miscarried 08/09/09  * Peewee55 * BFP on 2nd IVF cycle (this time with DE) - January 2010, Dogus Cyprus - miscarried at 18 weeks  (following natural surprise BFP just before starting pill to synchronise for 2nd IVF cycle (this time with DE) - inoperable heart defect identified by tests, termination at 17 weeks, late September 2009  ) * Pesca * BFP on 3rd DIUI (following 1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation) miscarried at week 14 on 21/08/09  * Pinkcarys * 2nd IVF - August 2009 - 3 positive tests but each fainter than the last with bleeding. Early miscarriage confirmed by clinic  * Sheldon * Natural surprise BFP in January 2009 but miscarried in February 2009 (following negative 2nd ICSI cycle - LP - Norway - October 200  * Sobroody1 (Anna) * Natural surprise BFP in July 2010 but levels failed to rise  (following 3rd IVF - February 2010 - flew to Athens for LIT first - 3 eggs/2 fertilised - tested positive 01/03/10 but biochemical  ) * Tracymohair * 3rd IVF/ICSI, this time with DE - July 2009 - tested positive 28/07/09 - first scan 18/08/09 - no heartbeat/collapsing sac seen  * Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * * AbbyCarter * 4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  * Alegria * 4th IVF - Feb/Mar '09 @ Jinemed, IVF (SP) - no eggs at EC, ovulated too early!? Still had an IUI on same day as a back-up but tested negative  * Ali27 * 2nd IVF (this time going it alone after relationship ended) - Lister - 1 egg/1 g1 embie - tested negative 24/05/10  * Ally1973 * 3rd IVF - SP - Lister - September 2009 - cancelled due to no response  now hoping for a natural miracle now (with immunes tx?) * Angel555 * 5th IVF - January 2010 - tested negative  * Bankie * 5th IVF - Lister - full immune treatment - November 2009 - tested negative  * BDP (Becca - Ally's sister) * 2nd IVF - April '09 - cancelled due to no response  * Bobbi3 * 1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  - now awaiting IUI December 2009? * Bunjy * 4th IVF - Lister - July 2009 - tested negative  * Calypso-sky * 3rd IVF - May 2010 - EC 25/05/10 - 8 eggs/2 fertilised - failed to grow so no ET  (2nd IVF April 2010 - failed fertilisation  ) * ClaireP * 6th ICSI - Ceram Marbella - March 09 - tested negative  * Dimsum * 4th ICSI - HMC, Qatar - April 2009 - tested negative 23/05/09  * Emmachoc * Second FET following 2nd IVF cycle (1st FET produced son - Hari) - June '09 - tested negative 06/07/09  * Fishface * 2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  * GIAToo * 3rd IVF - only one follie so converted to IUI - tested negative 06/10/10  * Heaps * Stimulated cycles - May/June 2010 - tested negative  * Jal * 5th ICSI - Lister - February/March 2010 - EC 08/03/10 - 11 follies/10 eggs/6 fertilised - tested negative 23/03/10  * Jan27 (Cheryl) * 2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response  * Jnr * 4th IVF - October 2009 - tested negative  * Kazzie40 * 4th IVF (this time tandem OE/DE cycle at Dogus, Cyprus - April 2010 - EC 03/04/10 - 11 eggs/10 fertilised (1 OE/9 DE) - PGD then ET - tested negative 17/04/10  (Immunes tested by Dr.Gorgy 08/09: High NK Cells, TNF and MTHFR pos so need Pred, 5mg FA, Clexane, BA, Cyclogest, Intralipids, Humira & IVIg) * Ladyverte * 5th IVF/ICSI - SIRM Las Vegas - July 2010 - 2 eggs/2 fertilised /2 embies transferred - tested negative 09/08/10 (following 4th IVF/ICSI - Jinemed, Turkey - "Cetrotide before menses" protocol - June 2009 - 2 eggs/1 fertilised - tested negative 18/07/09  ) * Latestarter * 5th ICSI, this time tandem cycle with donor eggs - Jinemed/Dogus Cyprus - August 2009 - 1 OE embryo/3 donor egg embryos (+ 4 frosties) - tested negative  - FET (November 09) BFN -  * Lilacbunnikins * 1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  * Lins1982 * Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  * Littleareca * 4th ICSI - October 2009 - tested negative 18/11/09  * Little M * 5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  * LittleMe * 3rd IVF, this time with DE - June 2010, Dogue Cyprus - 14 eggs/10 fertilised - 2 blasts transferred 23/0610 - 8 frosts - tested negative 05/07/10  (following 2nd IVF - Jinemed - April '09 - EC 16/04/09 - 1 egg - failed fertilisation  ) * Merse1 * FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08 * Moth * 1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  * Natasha15 * 3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  Moved to ARGC - immune issues diagnosed * Nova * 3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  now considering adoption * PamLS * 4th ICSI - Lister - 7 eggs/2 mature but didn't fertilise  (3rd ICSI - Lister - April 2009 - 8 eggs, 2 embies transferred - tested positive but early miscarriage at 5 weeks  ) * Pixie75 * 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - May 2009 - microflare protocol - 2 eggs/1 embie transferred - tested negative  * Rachel (Moderator) * Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in April 2009 - tested negative 16/05/09  * Rose39 * 4th ICSI - September 2009 - tested negative  hoping to fit in another tx before Christmas * Rupee100 * 3rd IVF/2nd with ICSI - Hammersmith - September '09 - cancelled due to runaway follicle  * Saffa77 * 2nd cycle - IVF - SP - EC 20/04/09 - no eggs collected, endometrioma found on only ovary  Immune tests - will be on Intralipid, Prednisalone, clexane, gestone, folic acid & aspirin for next cycle in Jan/Feb 2010 * Sa11en (Sonia) * 1st IVF - LP - April/May 2010 - currently stimming - EC 10/05/10 - 1 egg, didn't fertilise  * Sammeee * 3rd IVF - SP - EC 26/1/10 - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 2 transferred - tested negative 08/02/10  * Shelly38 * 4th IVF (this time with ICSI, 2nd full DE cycle) - Reprofit - August 2009 - 2 blasts transferred - tested negative  - now investigating immunes tx * Shortie (Kate) * 3rd IVF, this time with DE - Reprofit - March 2010 - 13 eggs/11 mature/8 fertilised - blastocyst transfer 03/04/10 - tested negative  - 2 frosties * Siheilwli * 4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  - FET January 2010 following Humira * Sweetpea74 * 3rd IVF - June 2010 - surrogacy with cousin - cancelled due to runaway follie/s  (following 2nd IVF surrogacy with cousin - 4 eggs/3 fertilised/1 transferred - tested negative 09/10/09  * Swinz (SarahSwin) * 2nd IVF - SP - December 2008 - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  Currently looking at trying Clomid (which responded well to before) and Menopur mix IVF before moving onto ED in Europe *Terry * 13th IVF - April 2010 - this time natural, with intralipids - 2 eggs/1 embie transferred - tested negative *Trolley * 2nd IVF - March 2010 - SP - 4 eggs/3 fertilised/3 transferred - tested negative 14/04/10  * TracyM * 1st Donor Embryo cycle - Reprofit - March 2009 (following 3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative) tested negative  * Tropifruiti * 3rd ICSI - SP - January 2010 - 2 eggs - 1 fertilised/transferred - tested negative  * Veda * 3rd IVF, this time with ICSI - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - EC 28/01/10 - 14 eggs/8 suitable for ICSI/3 fertilised - tested negative  * Vonnie15 * 3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  * PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on: * * Francie * Good Luck    * Lollipop (Gabrielle) * Good Luck    * PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process: * * Donkey * Just completed the ITAC course to adopt a lovely 7 year old little girl (following 5th IVF with LIT, Intralipids/IVIG, steroids, clexane, aspirin - currently stimming - EC 14/04/10 - 4 eggs - no fertilisation  ) *[br]Linziloo * Approved as adopter -  - now awaiting matching - Good Luck    * Rachel78 * Focusing on adoption following 3rd IVF - SP - February '09 - 3 eggs, 1 fertilised - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  - Good Luck    * Sonia7 * Enquired about Adoption - 27th April 2009 (following 4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - 2 heartbeats found at 6 week scan, but not there at 8 week scan  ) - Good Luck    * Wing Wing * Awaiting adoption home visit - Luxembourg - Spring 2010 (following 3rd IVF - Luxembourg - September 2009 - one poor quality egg so no attempt made to fertilise  ) - Good Luck    * PR Ladies with bumps*   * Bonchance *  on 3rd IVF, this time with DE - June 2009 - due ??/??/10 * Boppet *  on 1st ICSI - Lister - July 2009 - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/10 * Carole69 *  on 6th(?) ICSI, (2nd(?) with DE) - November 2009 - tested positive 12/11/09 - first scan ??/??/09 * Cath J *  natural surprise! - April 2009 - following miscarried natural pg immediately after failed fertilisation on 4th IVF January 2009 - due 09/12/09 * Elinor *  on DE/DS cycle - April/May 2010 - 2 embryos but no ET as bleeding - FET July 2010 - tested positive 24/07/10 - first scan 20/08/10 (following unsuccessful IUIs after 6th IVF - SP - January '09 which was biochemical - then BFP 25 July. Miscarried 3 Sept - lost baby at 10wks+2  ) * Elsbelle *  on 3rd IVF (2nd using DE) - Serum, Athens - ET 7th July - twin girls! - due ??/??/09 * Emak *  on 3rd IVF - Lister - LP - Jan/Feb 20010 - 3 eggs collected/2 fertilised & transferred - first scan ??/??/10 * Hazelnut *  natural surprise! - April 2009 - while awaiting 1st IVF, after FSH of 38/AMH 0.71 - due December 2009 * HunyB *  on 1st ICSI - LP - Leeds - September 2009 - 4 eggs/2 fertilised - 2 transferred - first scan ??/??/09 * Jeza *  on 3rd IVF - tested positive June 2009 - due ??/??/10 * MillyFlower *  on 4th IVF cycle - tested 01/08/09 - one ectopic but other in uterus survived - due ??/??/10 * Nicki70 * 4th ICSI - Lister - July 2010 - SP - 9 eggs/2 blasts transferred - tested positive - due ??/??/11 (following 3rd ICSI - LP - February/March '10 - tested negative 10/03/10  ) * Ophelia *  - natural surprise! June 2010 - due 05/02/11 (already has  Izzy Francis Fox born August 10th 2009 - after 9th ICSI - Sweden) * Silverglitter *  on 4th ICSI - April '09 - twin boys! - c-section booked for 04/01/10 * SiobhanG *  - natural surprise! tested positive 05/04/10 - first scan ??/??/10 (following DHEA after last IVF only produced one egg/BFN) * Swinny *  on 7th ICSI, this time a tandem OE/DE cycle at Jinemed/Dogus, Cyprus - October 2010 - DE x 14, 7 grade 1 embie, Day 4 ET - 3 embies transferred - tested positive 23/10/10 - due ??/??/11 (following natural surprise BFP 14/08/09 - mmc 27/08/09  ) Immunes tests showed v. high NK Cells and v. low LAD results so will need IVIG and LIT * Zuri *  on 2nd IVF - Switzerland - EC 21/03/10 - 6 eggs - 2 embies transferred - tested positive in hospital while suffering from OHSS - first scan 12/04/10 * PR Ladies with babies *   *
Abdncarol *  Eva Florence Jane - born September 30th 2009 after 2nd IVF *
Ali May *  Luke Benjamin - born 30/06/09 - after 2nd IVF *
Babyspoons/Spoony *  Aarron - born 20/03/10 after 2nd ICSI - June '09 - 11 eggs/5 embies *
Beans33 *  Stuart - born May 3rd 2008 - after 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - July 2008 *
Be Lucky (Bernie) *  born October 2009 after natural surprise BFP! February 2009 (had been booked for DE at Reprofit April 2009 after 3 failed IVF/ICSIs) *
Bugle *  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *
Bugle *  Bethany - born April 11th 2010 - after 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - to try for sibling for Benjamin - August 2009 *
Button76 *  Isla Sian and  Alex Sam - born March 2nd 2009 - after 1st IVF - UCH *
Droogie (Heather) *  Cole Dodds - born August 11th 2009 - after 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts *
SpecialK *  Neve and  Olivia born October 23rd 2009 after 2nd ICSI *
TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969) *  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI *
TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969) *  Emily Joan Louise - born June 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! - November 2008 *
Emmachoc *  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle *
Hayleigh *  Hayden - born December 18th 2009 - after 3rd ICSI - February 2009 - assisted hatching - tested positive 29/03/09 *
Jojotall *  Danny  Sophie born June 1st 2009 after 2nd IVF - Lister - LP *
Juicy *  Edward - born May 9th 2009 - after 3rd IVF - Lister *
Kitykat *  Rosie - born July 27th after 4th IVF - SP + immune tx - ARGC *
Lainey-Lou *  Louisa Kate and  Cecily May born September 17th 2009 after 5th IVF - this time with DE - London/Cyprus *
Laurab *  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed *
Lightweight *  Toby Oliver born June 2nd 2010 after 3rd ICSI (this time tandem cycle OE/DE- September 2009 - Jinemed/Dogus - 3 embies transferred - 10 frosties) *
LittleJenny *  Montgomery Mylor John Beames born January 7th 2010 after natural surprise BFP May 2009 - after miscarriage April 2009 (1st cycle in 2008 to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing) *
LittleJenny's sister, Kate *  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *
Matchbox *  Luca - born February 11th 2009 - after 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH *
Miranda7 *  Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed *
Missyg *  Sonny - born December 16th 2009 - after surprise natural BFP (on cycle after 1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected) - immunes with Dr Gorgy *
Nikki2008 *  Alexander - born February 18th 2010 after 5th ICSI - this time with donor sperm & polar body biopsy & immune tx with Dr Gorgy - IM (4th ICSI - BFP - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  ) *
Nicky W *  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF *
Nicky W *  Sophie Elizabeth - born January 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! *
Odette *  Jack born 25th April 2009 after 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with OE) - July 2008 - Barcelona IVI - 8 frosties *
Ophelia *  Izzy Francis Fox born August 10th 2009 - after 9th ICSI - Sweden *
PaulB & his DW Jennig *  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 *
PaulB & his DW Jennig *  Adam - born May 29th 2010 - surprise natural BFP (also has  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '0 *
Paw *  Tilly and  Scout born at 31 weeks following 3rd IVF (was triplets but one m/c) - November 2008 *
Pin *  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *
Pin *  Niall Francis - born September 16th 2009 after a natural surprise BFP! *
Popsi *  name TBC - approved as adopter 07/07/09 -  - met her forever baby 03/02/10 *
Purple72 *  Isaac Gretton Sam - born September 3rd 2010 after natural surprise BFP January 2010 (following 4th IVF - Lister - June '09 - 5 eggs/2 embies transferred - BFN) *
Roozie *  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH *
Rural Chick (& DH Rural Hick!) *  Emilia Jessica Chloe born June 22nd 2010 (after 2nd IVF tandem OE/DE cycle at the Jinemed/Dogus - October 2009 (+ 3 frosties) *
Sam22 *  name TBC born February 12th 2010, after natural surprise in June 2009! (after AMH 0.1ngL (0.7pmol), day 3 FSH 42 - 1st IVF April '09 (Lister) was cancelled after no response, and having had no period for several months) immune tx with Dr Gorgy *
Snic *  Jemima born August 4th 2009 after 4th ICSI November 2008 - SP - 9 follies, 9 eggs, 2x8 cell embies, 3 frosties! *
Stephjoy *  Vivienne Laura Joy born June 23rd 2009 - after 1st DE ICSI (following 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with OE) - Reprofit - 1 frostie *
Suzie W *  Daniel born January 7th 2010 - after 2nd IVF - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 1 blastocyst/1 morula transferred *
WishyWashy *  Sophia Freya Faith and  Tamara Isabelle Hope born 30th September 2010 - identical twins after surprise natural BFP! (following 2nd IVF converted to IUI - BFN 27/12/09) *
When Will It Happen? *  name TBC born March 21st 2009 - after 1st ICSI


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies   


Just popping on to see if any news from mags yet. Mags               for you sweetheart


----------



## Han72

Yo!

Mags              


Wotcha Shortstuff!   

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Wotcha Nix      


Day off for meeeeee    No banking but have gotta do accounts later. Off out with bf either to kidderminster or merry hell hmmmm decisions decisions.    I have hospital app this afternoon for knees and we are gonna fetch tiles for kitchen and utility room tonight. BandQ have a great deal on some black/grey tiles at 6.98 a sq mtr      and even better they are just what we are looking for    


Hope we hear some good news from our Mags soon


----------



## katie lou

Good luck Mags  

I heard about the headaches from Suprecur. I have only had two injections so far and my head is hurting so much, its making me feel sick  

Katie


----------



## Little Me

Mags     

How was Saturday Shorts?
Good luck at hozzy with knees  

Sarah   

Hi Nix xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Thinking of you Mags - hoping it's the best news ever for you.


----------



## L21

Hi, is anyone chatting on this today? I'm just wanting some advice on the best clinic to try? We're on the waiting list for the NHS but as my AMH is low at 5.94 and i'm 35, should I just go private rather than wait for the nhs?
Not sure what is the best route to go.

Any advice?
x


----------



## mag108

....bad news for me ladies   . Hasn't worked.    not surprised but very gutted....


----------



## Little Me

Oh Mag, gutted for you, second piece of sad news from my friends today    
So sorry


----------



## Jo Macmillan

So so sorry Mags - take care of yourself.


----------



## Lilly7

Oh Mag, I am so sorry.


----------



## Han72

Sh*te   Aww Mags I'm so sorry hon


----------



## Han72

Hang on a min tho, isn't this a day early??


----------



## beachgirl

Mags, so sorry hun x x


----------



## mag108

thks ladies.
Really not sure how i am going to face the world.

nix: You are very observant, it is a day early. But did 2 tests, first response and clearblue digi and it was nada.


----------



## Malini

It starts like that Mag. I am so sorry. And then somehow it eases and you do, but it is horrible, sad and messy. I send you loads of care.

Malini xx


----------



## beachgirl

Oh Mags, big big hugs...life is so so unfair x


----------



## Züri

Mags I am so sorry. Wanted to wish you luck last night but had no computer. Was thinking if you. Holding out some hope the day early might mean a different result 

Hugs xxx


----------



## popsi

oh no mags darling this is awful for you and DH honey my thoughts are with you      take care your a very special lady xxx

love to you all in team pr on this sad time xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Mag - so sorry sweetie, I was hoping it would be your time.


----------



## Ourturn

Mag  - I am so very sorry, sending you and dh huge


----------



## Jumanji

so sorry Mags; so unfair.


----------



## Nicki W

Mags - so sorry lovey      Sending you hugs
NW


----------



## AoC

Hi guys - long time no see.    Sorry I've been awol.  I've been thinking about you all, knowing there were so many PRs cycling, and wishing lots of good things.  

Mag, love, I'm so sorry.  I wish it were different for all of us.  Please be kind to yourself, you hear?  So sorry.  Lots of gentle hugs.

Swinny, you gorgeous girly!  Congratulations!

Nixy, hon - you're PUPO!  Go you!!!!  :-D  (And in Barbados, too - niiiiiice)

Driver, you're PUPO, too, yes?  *wiggle*  Very excited for you!

Louie, I'm sorry, I don't know much about which clinics are best.  I'm afraid you posted at a sad time, so I think your post got lost in the hugs for Mag.  Hugs to you.

*waving to Team PR*  I'll hopefully see some of you at our meet up in Nov.    Looking forward to that.


----------



## lucky_mum

Huge      for you Mags, the others are right this is so unfair    so sorry that it didn't work this time


----------



## Little Me

Days like today are just  the worst girls   

AOC,Steph, Nicky, Anna, LJ, Z , Pops, heaps Hi lovelies


----------



## LV.

Oh Mags, I'm so sorry petal. I hate everything about this IF journey (except meeting you guys that is )

Xxx


----------



## Han72

mag108 said:


> nix: You are very observant, it is a day early. But did 2 tests, first response and clearblue digi and it was nada.


Awww buggerrit      

Hey Sausagelady - yeah I was in sunny barbados but back in strikeland now  Queued for aaages for half a tank of diesel today, it feels like WWII or summat 

Maliiiiiniiiii     how's my Charlie fluffball doing

Hey Louie - I'd say go private but I'm an impatient cow and probably wouldn't have been eligible for NHS tx even if I was still living in the UK, they're such fussy buggers! Sorry can't see your sig cos I'm in preview mode but have you already had any tx

I have gotta get off here and lie down, so knackered and my heeed feels like it's about to explode! Bloody jet lag   Oh well, it was worth it for the lovely time we had in Barbiedolls     

xxx


----------



## mag108

thks for all your kind thoughts and words. You've mostly all been here so you know what it's like. I hadnt got my hopes up. Feel as flat as a pancake.


you can be sure tonight, lady red vino will pay a visit, and lots of other treats.


Have to figure out where to get the money from for a DE cycle. First, broach the subject with DH. I brought it up the other day with him, he infuriatingly said ' can you not just take a break and relax, lots of people get pregnant just when they've given up and relaxed'.   
OK, so can you tell my NK cells to relax, tell my LAD to relax, tell hidden C to relax. He is like a f'ing amateur, like where have you been these last 18mths or more importantly, 4.5yrs!?


----------



## Rural Chick

Mag


----------



## almond

Mags, I'm so so sorry, thinking of you. Xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Mag - my dh is v similar, hasn't got a clue about the immunes     , just goes along with everything...which I am grateful for just wish he would tkle an interest. Huge       Spoke to Penny this pm and she thinks I should try natural ivf with steroids, viagra pessaries and mild stimm on the months I have a good antral follie count. This is before moving onto de. Should be a 'realtively' cheap thing to do if my local clinic will agree. Maybe you could try it too?  I am definatley planning on de tx with her at some point, the woman seems to be a miracle worker. 
She asked me to call her this pm and didn't charge a bean. Might be worth calling her when you're ready?
My heart is aching for you, seeing a negative test after tx sucks hugely      

LM - your results must be back soon!

Shorts - hope the appointment was ok.

Spoke to Penny and feel better. Can see why ladies on her thread adore her. She said because dh's sperm count is so high this overcomes the fragmentation issue and it would only be a problem if his count was low. Even so, DH WILL be sticking to a healthy regime. 

Anna x

PS The doodle is going through a chewing cable stage!!!! Her adult teeth must be comming through.


----------



## katie lou

for Mags. As others have said, DHs while great supports, sometimes seem to be in their own little world. Mine cocks up all the time. But, i'm sure there was an underlying message there from him, which was for you to look after yourself right this moment and let him look after you too.  Not that that helps any of the pain you are feeling of course.


----------



## shortie66

Mags im gutted for you sweetheart    I was so hoping it was going to be good news today        Men i think take a back seat with tx, almost like they are removed it and i suppose in a way they are, its not them having the drugs the scans the worry and all of the emotional crap that goes with it. My heart goes out to you darling     Re money for de cycle i find an extra credit card always comes in handy


----------



## H&amp;P

Mags - sending you the hugest   , I am so sad that the start of the team PR run of good luck did not continue into today for you.


----------



## Swinny

Hey girls

I am so so very gutted for my lovely friends    

Mags - I know it doesn't help but please, please test again tomorrow. It's so early      I could scream with frustration at the lack of understanding that we get from DP's/DH's, they've been with us all through the process why don't they get just how complex all of this is    Love you buddy and I wish I could make you smile today like I usually can      

Sorry for lack of personals today ladies but my head has been in a right old spin. Had bloods done at Care this morning and they're usually back by 1ish, but it was 3.30 before I got my call back (so as you can imagine i was   ). Anyway, good news as my levels have nearly doubled in 48hrs, so they're now 41. I am now stepping away from the HCG tests for the sake of mine and Paul's sanity. Then had another nightmare wait on hold for Healthcare at Home to try and arrange an urgent IVIG and nothing doing until Thursday or Friday. Rang Dr Gorgy and he wants me there tomoz, so just booked my train back to the smoke again for 1st thing. 

Routing for the rest of our PUPO ladies        and all those currently undergoing treatment (Heaps   ). 

Back later for some perso's as just off to visit my dad (who is doing much better and really perked up with our news last night).

Lots of love
Sarah xxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Mags, I'm so sorry, words cannot take away the pain you are going through right now. There's no justice. It's so unfair


----------



## Kittycat104

Mags - I am so so sorry today didn't bring you the news you were wishing for.  Sending you a huge hug.  Treat yourself to wine and chocolate tonight - you can plan for the next steps when you feel ready


----------



## beachgirl

Sarah...think I was on tenderhooks as much as you waiting to hear your news x

Mags, big hugs, I can't take your pain away but here if you need anything x


----------



## shortie66

Mags more           sweetheart hope you are being looked after tonight


----------



## purple72

Mags darling So very very sorry for you, thinking of you and your DH. 

Wish I had words to ease your pain, but know we are all here for you, even if you just want to scream! This bloody IF lark is so unfair! x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Just logged on to see some fab news and some very sad news.

Mags, I am so sorry to read your news.  I know there is nothing I can say.  Sometimes i think that 'flat' feeling is worse than when you feel angry or tearful.

Swinny.  Fab news.  I hope you have an uneventful 9 months ahead.  

AFM, just really busy and no time to log on.  I am thinking of you all.  I hope there is more good news to follow from the rest of our PUPO girls.


----------



## calypso-sky

Mags 
hello darling, just logged on to read your news so very sorry darling , I do hope you are being looked after tonight , sending you much love and hugs


----------



## Swinny

Morning


Mags – I am sending you a mahoosive Swinny cuddle    You are my lovely brave friend and I am here for you, whatever you need and whenever you need it   


LV   Here, here. This is an awful path that we are all following and the only good thing to come from our journey's are the wonderful, brave, strong and beautiful friends that we've made through our pain and shared experiences   


Laura – Thank you so much for the invite today but I am booked back on the 3pm train so don't think I'll get chance to come and see you and the chippers. Gutted as I'd have loved to have come down to see you       one each for you and our gorgeous chippers


Nix – Bonjour and welcome back to le froid. How you doing chicky? It's rubbish being back from hollibobs hey!! Not long to wait now, how you holding up babes? Insane in the membrane yet   


Anna    I totally agree with you, Penny is a saint. The time that she spent on the phone to me (really late at night aswell) and she never took a penny (pardon the pun) from me. Her plan sounds like a great idea, when do you think you'll get started then? I am willing this to work for you. You've been through so much this year. 
Hope pupster doesn't frazzle himself with chewing through your cables   
Just a thought, but I had Paul on high dose Vit C (1000mg) and Vit E (1000mg) as well as cutting down on alcohol (he refused to totally give up) and eating healthily.


Beachy   I thought I was going to pop yesterday waiting for that phonecall. I am going to have to chill now   


Tracey – hello chickadee. Thank you and I hope so too. What's been happening with you   


Shortie   Hey Mrs has that AWOL AF turned up yet?? How did you go on at the hospital? Hope your shopping excursion to Merry hell was good. Did you get your tiles??


Louie21 – Hello and welcome to the thread. My advice to you would be if you can afford to go privately do it. I wasted 3 and half years of my best years waiting for NHS treatement which was a non-starter when I got to the top of the list anyways. Whereabouts are you? Would you consider going abroad for treatment?


AnnaOC – Hello Missy where ya been? Missed you. Thank you chick. Looking forward to meeting you next month   


Katie Lou – Buserelin/Suprecur is the work of the devil, it makes you feel rubbish doesn't it!!  


Gia – Thank you honey. Still pinching myself   


Heaps – When's your next scan flowerpot?? Good luck    


Steph – Thank you my lovely. Hope your cold is a little better today, Paul is full of it too   


Nix, IzziLu, Jo Mc, Driver and Lou       


LM, Purps, Malini, and the rest of team PR


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies.
Swinny hosi was ok they wanna do keyhole on left knee first but recovery is 2-4 weeks so I told em i'll think about it. They wanna discuss again after xmas. Still no af clinic asked me to get scan to check for cysts so im gonna wait a week see af comes and then get a scan if not. Tiles all got at only 5.97 a mtr lol xxx
Hope all ok with everyone xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Morning all


Swinny - Good news on the blood!  Hope you have an uneventful trip to London today - is that it for the IVIG then?


Shortie - how much pain are the knees giving you?  Might be better to focus on AF and the frosties first if you can put up with the pain - might be tricky to deal with knee surgery and the frosties at the same time.


Mags - sending you another huge hug.  DHs are useless sometimes.  Me and my DH have worked out that its best if he stays out of any decision making unless I ask him a direct question.  Think they really don't understand what all this IF cr*p involves sometimes.


Driver - how was the journey home?  Not too stressful I hope.


Anna - that sounds like a good plan.  When do you start?  Are you going to follow that protocol at your local clinic or go out to Serum?


Nix and Jo - my OTD buddies!  How are you both bearing up?


Heaps - how are the scans going?

Louie - I agree with the girls - you could be waiting 2+ years for NHS treatment - which isn;t then necessarily going to be great quality treatment. If you can afford it, go private whilst you are waiting.  You don't say where you live, but the Lister in London or Jinemed in Turkey are the most popular clinics for those of us with low AMH.


 to the rest of team PR - RC, Beachy, Tracey, Zahida, Zuri, AnnaOC, Anne, LV and everyone else


AFM - thoroughly fed up of 2ww now.  Panicked this morning as had some brown spotting (sorry if TMI) which is exactly the same time it started last cycle.  Verge between fantasising about being pregnant and then having no hope that this will have worked because lucky things just don't happen to me and why would this cycle be any different from all the others.  Feel a lot more anxious this cycle than previous ones - maybe because I had better quality embies so I have not been able to stop myself having a little hope.


Starting to fret about Christmas and how I will cope with all the happy smiling families, children, babies, bumps etc in the shops and everywhere I go.


Louise xx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all

Good luck Sarah today in London   

Mag- thinking of you     

Shorts- morning love   

AM- You back hun?   

Anna- hugs hun    

Louise- Really hopign for you hun     

Tracey - Hi love   

Feeling a bit off today .......I know I can tell you ladies anything ........my period is due, I'm feeling sad but how the F can I even try to get preggers if I've not had any sexings for 6 weeks?  TOTALLY lost my sex drive   and I'm scared I don't know why or whats' happening   

I'm also sooo worried about all this horrible credit card ££ we owe- spent so much and for what? Nowt.

Then father in law calls J yesteday to say he's just bought a £7,000 watch FFS.

Sorry - feel bad for moaning when some of my lovely friends are so sad   
I'll go have a cuppa cos everthing is always better when you have a cuppa ...well. it is in Eastenders anyway    

Love to all
xxxxxx


----------



## Han72

Mags      

LM       but read your message again hon... With that much crrap going on in your life it's hardly surprising you don't feel like swinging from the chandeliers. Give it time lovey, you'll get your mojo back. And yeah, 'ave a nice cuppa tea luv, cures all ills innit!

Wheezes -        it's implantation bleeding hon, it is, it is!!!!

Hey Shorts - I agree with.. oh Gawd who was it, my brains have turned to ****e, I've just scrolled up and down the page 10 times and still can't remember who sed wot    But I'd go for the tx first if you can stand it. And INSIST on steroids cos that could very well help with the pain and arthritis related inflammation anyway... 

Sorry no more persos, I'm going mental now. Well mentaller anyway..... 

Love to all

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Nix- I am a moaning old cow aren't I    
3 days hun for you,


----------



## Kittycat104

I can't take the pressure any more - not only is Friday OTD for three of us, its also the day Take That tour tickets go on sale!


----------



## Little Me

oooh is that what the big announcement was Lou? I heard on radio in the office but then had to go and sign for a delivery just as they were building up to it   
You going?
xx


----------



## T0PCAT

Its a very subdued on the PR thread today.  

Mag    husbands can be really tactless sometimes.  Mine isn't too bad but I find it frustating that its down to me organise everything related to IF, he just turns up to do his bit on EC day   .  It can be very lonely but mag we are all here for you.  

Louise -      I don't have much of a track record for PMA when it comes to the 2WW.  But hoping that your spotting is just am implantation bleed.  

Nix - hope you are ok and are as relaxed as you can be.  

Izz, Jo, Driver     

LM - as hunny I feel your pain.  I had a rubbish nights sleep lastnight trying to figure out how we are going to pay for our next cycle.....maybe we shouldn't have our little break but really need it at the mo.  Virgin are doing 14 month 0% on balance transfers - we did this to pay for our boiler and all the immunes we have had done recently...hope this helps.


----------



## Little Me

bless you Z


----------



## mag108

ladies  
You have been so lovely to me you really have. I just want to say a big thanks to you for offering your good wishes and support. It means alot to me it really does. I cried a lot yesterday. I am not angry just now just very sad. Also I am saying goodbye to having my own biological child but I can only do that slowly over time.

DH was very down last night but we both managed to sleep most of last night. He is still caught in a loop of thinking we can just try on our own for a while and if I can 'relax' it will all be ok.







I think really, he is expressing that he is fed up with the rollercoaster of IVF but actually it's IF that is the rollercoaster too. ie we have been on this journey now for 4.5yrs and relaxing helped not at all! It was good he talked, but he really knows so little about all this business it's not like he is a help to me and I did feel a bit resentful that I was supporting him last night!

So, I think we will move on to DE, but not straight away. I dont feel I have the resources but I would force myself if DH was ok about it. I am not therefore going to be taking the benefit of the 3 x LITs this year, having only had one cycle, which is a disappointing waste of money, but it would be wrong to rush into DE for that benefit only. So, it will probably be DE at Serum, early next year.

LM: its very understandable that you are gloomy, not like you have had the year you wanted. I have to tackle some finances later today and am dreading it, head in the sand usually for me !

Louise: fingers crossed for you with testing

Swinny: As I said in text, that a girl! Grow Grow Grow! Well done on holding it all together, you have your hands totally full with having to sort out immunes tx and your Dad in hospital....take care my lovely and get some rest this weekend.

Nix: hope you are hanging in there...

xxx to everyone


----------



## Little Me

Mag- it's a big thing hun this whole DE thing and a lot to get our heads round
Take a little you and hubby time , lots of food, wine and hugs doesn't take the pain away but it can help- and and crappy tv too   
Good luck with finances- when I win euromilions and see you alright


----------



## popsi

morning ladies xxxx

there is so much sadness in here at the moment, life just seems so unfair and all you lovely ladies so deserve your dreams xx

lm...its totally understandable honey that you feel the way you do, as nix said read back and see all the sh!t your going through its tough honey...with you on the credit cards, we are still trying to pay ours off and getting nowhere especially as i am having no pay at the moment (but i am NOT complaining about this, please dont think that) xxxx

nix... not long for you now darling i am so hoping that your little sunshine baby is snuggling in xx

shorts...oh bless you darling, your going through it at the moment too, with all your pain and waiting for bl00dy AF !!! ... hope things go well for you this week and she arrives and you can make plans xx

louise... good luck honey... its a rollercoaster of a ride and there seems more downs than ups.. i hope you get your dream xxx

driver...how are you feeling honey, you never told us what happened when you got there xxx

heaps... hope your ok xx

swinny...great news on the bloods honey xxx

annaofc...i have sent the parcel to you yesterday honey xxx

mags...huge       for you darling my heart bleeds for you xx

malini...how is gorgeous charlie doing now xx

tracey, beachy, mir, laura, steph and ALL you wonderful ladies i am sending all lots of love xx

AFM ... all good here fed up of the rain tho and only started today xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Pops   

Well, just called the restaurant to confirm our booking and it's booked at 7pm....but he said we've only got the table till 9pm!! But don't worry, if we're not finished we ain't leaving "Simples"   
I will call the manager when sh'es back next week and chat to her and see what can be done


----------



## IzziLu

Awww Mags, came on today thinking it was your test date and so absolutely gutted to see your news        I so hear you about the frustration of DHs not understanding, they try to support us but sometimes they just don't get it!    Give yourself some time and look after yourself and you're absolutely right to not be rushed into moving on but doing it when it's right for you           

AnnaSb - so glad Penny has come up with a plan for you, she really does seem to work miracles   

LM       Hope the euromillions comes up for you but if not Zahida's plan sounds good   

Shortie     I agree with the others - go for your frosties first if you can bear it      

Driver, fab news from you - 3 on board.... yipee                 

Heaps - how're you going sweetie              

Nix, Lou & Jo              for Friday.... omg that's so close!

Swinny      fab news on the HCG result hun, and so glad your Dad is improving   

  Popsi, Beachy, Tracey, Steph, Laura, Leola, Zuri, Purps, Mal, Spuds, Cal, Zahida, LW, RC, AoC and everyone else   

Saw my GP yesterday to ask about getting the HCG done next week and it's all arranged for the Tuesday morning but he doesn't think they'll get the result back much before Friday    Clearly I'm going to have done a pee-stick or two or three or.... before that or I'll be climbing the walls    but doesn't look like there'll be much point in getting a re-test a couple of days later if they'll even do it    On the plus side he did say he'd be willing to prescribe me enough Crinone gel to take me up to 12 weeks if I need it   

Thinking of all you wondeful girls and sending loads of love to you all   

Izzi xXx


----------



## T0PCAT

Ok I am losing he plot - lady in my office just announced she is pregnant.....its just not fair


----------



## Overthemoon

Z, it's just not fair        


Izzi           Well done on arranging the hcg test, praying this is your turn      


LM, stay strong lovely, it's a tough journey in so many ways      


Hugs to everyone, gentle ones for Swinny        


xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon ladies   


Thanx very much for all the input, im defo gonna go back for frosties as soon as firkin af turns up, the knees an wait, my need to try for ice babies is far greater   


Mags darling i hope you are taking it easy today        


          for all our pupo ladies, sorry no personals but i will be back later


----------



## elinor

Hi everyone - sorry I have been silent for a while but was on holidays... This time decided to go by train (Edinburgh - Venice) after trouble in April with volcanic ash cloud. So, a new set of problems... got to France ok, then strike bound and robbed in Paris, eventually headed off on train to Rome (which is NOT Venice!) and instead of nice comfy compartment shared with my pal and breakfast in bed half an hour out of Venice, we had sharing with 4 strangers, a double bass and excess luggage, changing trains (and stations!) at 4.30am in Milan and arriving somewhat exhausted. But Venice was lovely, relaxing and generally fab. Journey back was much less eventful, and I even managed to catch up on some of what has been happening on here.

I managed to do a huge post at lunchtime, which disappeared into the ether, so I will try again and please forgive me if I leave anyone out or don't refer to anything - I have read back ten pages only, and have left my brain floating over the canals in la serenissima venezia...

Firstly, Mags - I am so so sorry. Both that this cycle didn't work, and that DP is being 'differently supportive'. Try to take it that he cares a whole lot, but is being a bit blokish about it all - it is a 'problem', he can't 'fix' it, but he wants you not to hurt so much so suggests 'staying away' - you know and I know that doesn't work and won't help, but it's the only thing he can think of and know for sure that it won't put you through just the same again. But  from me. And the whole OE/DE thing can be hard to get your head around. You can only move on when you are ready - until then take time out and do whatever makes you feel better.

and from BFN to BFP...
Swinny - so many congratulations, can I add some more? Delighted to hear that another team PR player has come through. Also delighted to see your lovely beta HCG results. Hope you don't have too long to wait for a scan - just you rest up and take care of your precious cargo.

Louises104, Nix, LV, Driver, Izzilu and Jo - keeping as many things crossed as I can for you all. sending       and       for each and every one (and better send some more:     in case I have left anyone out or there is secret cycling going on or a lurking poor responder in need of hopes or prayers).

Louie21 - you mentioned you are waiting for possible NHS treatment... See if you can find out (a) what the clinics results are like (look up with HFEA website, for example) - some NHS clinics are good, the one I had no success with gets the best results in Scotland for over 40s (but is this because they keep good candidates waiting so long they are over 40 before they get treatment?) and (b) what their policies are about private treatment eg locally they used to have 3 NHS goes, but if you had a private go whilst waiting they'd deduct that from your NHS entitlement, but keep you on the NHS list. They have now reduced it to 2 goes (IF you qualify for NHS treatment at all - as a single girl, I never did, so it was all self funded, but I still got the NHS delays), but have also significantly reduced their NHS waiting times. See if there are people on here at the same clinic as you so you can get current _accurate_ data about waiting times etc (remember, the clinic might tell you '6 months', when that's 6 months from referral to 1st appointment, but then you have to have blood tests (again - I know you might have had them all before!), or cycle monitoring, or counselling and there might be a few weeks delay with each of these, so the '6 months' could be much longer) and (c) you lose nothing (apart from the basic consultation fee) by going to see a private clinic - it is more than worth it if you feel that your treatment would be better there.

Little Me - hope Zahida's helpful financial advice is useful - I have no expertise with money and know it just all gets really stressful, which is the last thing you need. Thank you for taking time, with everything else going on, to sort our november get together.

Shortie - sorry to hear you are in pain. Hope you get sorted and they can offer you help that doesn't see you laid up for weeks; and sorry you are having such a hard time with the wicked witch. Hope AF sorts itself soon!

Everyone else - had better try to post now, before I lose everything again. Love and hugs to all I haven't name-checked individually - I am still trying to catch up, so apologies.
Best wishes
Elinor x


----------



## mag108

hi everyone, thks again for all your good wishes. I did feel a little better today (still hiding away  ). Guess all that anxiety is gone so I feel better cos of that. 


Taking it easy and thinking of how to finance DE early next year. Positive spin is I have done my utmost this cycle.
Going to arrange a followup consult with Dr Parikh at Lister to get her overview of the cycle. 


xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Mag -               

Please be kind and spoil yourself for a bit - you deserve it. Tescos are also doing a 13 months interest free on new purchases credit card - we've each got one!

Good luck with Dr. P   

    to Team PR


----------



## Spuds

Mags xxxxxxxxxxx I am so very very sorry my love XXXXXXX wish I could do something more to help but am thinking of you and u are in my prayers xxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies
Mags more gentle hugs for u sweetheart. xxxx
Spuds how u doin sweetie? Wont be long till we show brum how to party. xxx
Still waiting af here, worked out that if the spotting I had was a little mini af I should be due the end of the week. If no show i.ll arrange a scan for early next week.
Love and xxxxxx to all


----------



## Han72

Mornin' all 

Shorts lovie     the ole beeyatch turns up so you can get started! Nice one on making the decision to go for it, can't wait for you to be PUPO!      

Mags darling      Bless our DH's, lovely blokes, but complete emotional [email protected]   But his heart is definitely in the right place, trying to protect you from more pain, it's just a shame they have so much difficulty seeing how unhelpful that is from our pov.... He'll come round though         Good luck for your appy with Jaya, she's so lovely and I'm sure she can help you and DH with deciding for sure whether DE is the right solution for you       Oh gawd did that sound really patronising?   I hope not, sorry my brain is mush at the mo and I can't think straight   

Hey Mash - wha'ping gyal?! Er I mean, how are you lovey?     

Hey Elinor - jeez what a shocker of a journey. I'm so sorry (but totally unsurprised) at the nightmare you had in Paris. Thank gawd Venice made up for it, sounds lovely   By the way, if you go back and look for your brain, could you pleae check if mine's with it

Bloody hell Izz! I'd DEFINITELY be climbing the walls in that situation but it's good he's willing to do the bloods even if it does take a year for the results to come back   Stay           hon!

Driver - Where ARE you Please hon, let us know how you're getting on!               

Wheezes - how's it going chick... you've gorn a bit quiet too is there anything you'd like to tell us....                      

Sorry no more persos but as mentioned previously my brain's gorn. You know me by now, right girls? Mad self-medicating, doc pushing serial early testing, control freak nutjob just about sums it up..... But I've been really good this time around. I only argued a little bit    at the clinic when they said they wanted to do day 3 transfer instead of blast. (Oh ok then, I said I'd rather wait and risk having nowt to transfer than put anything back on day 3     ) But then I did say I'd do whatever they told me to do   (thank gawd the embies were listening and behaved themselves   ) 

And I didn't self-medicate with any HCG injections during the 2ww. Or double up on the cyclogest pessaries. I actually took what they told me to take   (Make a note of this ladies, it is a first      ) 

So all that being said, after driving myself totally       yesterday I thought, "Soddit, I'm allowed to at least test early right? Especially as the ARGC would have done bloods on the 27th following a blast tfr... and if it's negative then it doesn't count cos it's a day early" So I POAS. It was positive   . So _then_ I rushed into Paris to get the bloods done. Beta HCG at 10dp5dt was 211.      

Finally, after 6 years, 10   attempts, heinous amounts of money....

[email protected] me, I'm pregnant! 

xxx


----------



## Malini

And I am so excited for you sisterfriend. Congratulations!

Malini xxx


----------



## laurab

MAgs - So so sorry. Take time to work out whats next.    


Nix -    Fandabbydosy. So so so made up for you.


----------



## T0PCAT

Nix my darling      these are tears of joy for you.  so so so happy for you and DH


----------



## Little Me

FFFFFFFFF me ....................NIX- YIPPEEEEEEEE           
Wonderful wonderful news yay, so happy for you and M       

Hi Laura and Z Shorts n Mal   

Mags     

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

OMFG OMFG OMFG Nixy Nix congratulations sweetheart! Woo hoooooo wait till I get home and put the dancing nanas on. Lmao 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W

Nix - wha hoooo!!!!!!!!!!      I was thinking it would be weird if our serial early tester Nix didn't start soon. Great news hun, you so deserve it. Great beta too     Stick tight bean
Love to all 
NW


----------



## Han72

Gawd I love you lot


----------



## Züri

Wow wow wow amazing news Nix!!! so so happy for you what great news, so many PUPO ladies there has to be lots of good news coming and its fantastic and wow what levels i reckon you have twins! i think 14dp a 3 day transfer my levels were 112 or something, yours are very high, how many did you have put back? xx


At same time thinking of you Mags, I know this must be bitter sweet for you, delighted for the BFP's but very sad for your result, lots of hugs to you    xx


----------



## LV.

Holy macaroni Nix! That's amazing news, congratulations lady! So thrilled for you, toot toot! And yes... how many beans are on board? Will you be in line for all the stuff the chiplets have grown out of?


Mags   



xxx


----------



## popsi

OMG !!!!! NIXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX i was not expecting that today, but should have bl00dy know as it was you !!!! i am so so so so so so so happy for you, and with levels lke that how the hell many are in there !!!... told you you would be bringing sunshine babies home woooooo hooooooo !!! xxx


love to everyone else... sorry no more personals.. have had headache for a week and only 2 hours sleep last night so a bit brain dead xx


----------



## elinor

Nix!! OMG that is wonderful news!  
                                        
         
                             
So delighted!
And that's a really good Beta HcG reading - how many did you have transfered? How many do you reckon you can cope with?
So are you going to be have repeat bloods done until you get your first scan? I am so delighted for you.
Hope this is the first of many for the thread....
Elinor xx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Elinor   
Where are u staying when u come to Brum?xx


----------



## Han72

Hey Eli I had 2 replaced (1 blast, 1 morula) and I'm going back for repeats tomorrow     Still waiting for my gynie to confirm the scan but i think it should be around the second week of Nov sometime 

Gawd this feels weird!


----------



## mag108

NIX    very happy for you hun! You totally deserve it and well done for trusting your instincts and testing when you wanted to. Very best wishes to you and your DH hun.








Gloomy today, slept badly as mulled over the year of prep, immunes tests and tx for this cycle. It started last October! Sept £12k (more than half on immunes). Wondering if I can face any more of this.


But then lovely posts like Nix's give me some hope after her long and hard journey.


----------



## Overthemoon

Raaaaah!!!! Well done Nix

Yippee Nix, such fab news!               

Mags, stay strong lovely and give yourself time to recover from this setback   

xxx


----------



## Han72

Bless you Mags     I felt exactly the same way a few months back, and I hadn't been through the half of what you have.  But it was this board and the fantastic ladies on it that kept me going

xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Nix... My god, this is amazing!!! Congratz hun!!!!! 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Nix - that's BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So so pleased for you, lovely girl. I thought you would test early.  

Mags - still thinking of you sweetie -   

Swinny - great news about your doubling HCG level too - hope you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy a bit more now..... Can I ask - what type of HPT did you use on 14 dp EC? (I think that was the date you tested wasn't it?) I was planning on using First Response as it's a little early, but have heard mixed reports. I want the same type as yours (the one with 2 lines!!!!!)

Louise - hope you are doing ok. Just me and you then on friday! I am really starting to struggle now, can't enjoy being PUPO, just want it to be over with. Only 2 more sleeps, although I don't think I'll be sleeping much. 

Driver - hope all is ok??

Izzilu - other PUPO girlie - how are you doing?

Love to everyone else,
Jo x


----------



## mag108

jo


----------



## AoC

OMG.

Feck me, Nixy!!!  You've been and gone and done it, and those are GOOD levels!! WOO HOOOOO!!!

Ah, darnit.  Now you've made me cry at work....

*wiggle*  Go you!


----------



## Ourturn

Nix how fantastic! On iPhone so can't do clapping and jumping smilies but sending you loads! Amazing levels could be twins!

Mag big hugs. I hear you and feel totally fed up but now thinking sod waiting I should go for donor with penny.


----------



## beachgirl

Oh my goodness Nix my oldest cycle buddy, you've gone and done it now...congratulations on getting that BFP, I'm so pleased for you x x x


----------



## Han72

Cripes! Jo I missed you off my earlier post! I used FRER btw...
Xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Firstly Mags sweetheart so very sorry to hear your news. Words aren't enough and I know you will be feeling like sh!t right now and so will not insult you with "you will get there". What I will say is that this thread will support you and help you in your onwards journey, sounds rich coming from me as I am on a bit of time out but there are plenty of wonderful women who are in the middle of it, here right now. Much love and many hugs


----------



## Ocelot Cub

I don't want to upset anyone else here who has had a negative or loss recently but I am so so happy to have seen the recent BFP's of our gorgeous Swins and Nix!! So happy for you both after your gruelling journeys, you both deserve all the happiness in the world. Wishing you both all the best. Loads of love        xxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

So please update me.....who next?? Jo Mac me lovely old mate.... and Louise dont know you so well but have everything crossed for you both


----------



## H&amp;P

Nixy noo noo -      you've only bl00dy gone and done it    , I am so happy I am grinning in the middle of a meeting (just snuck on for a peak) and people are looking at me like I'm a loonatic, amazing levels very similar to my frined who is now 13 weeks pregnant with twins   

Louise & Jo -     

Mags - more gentle    for you.

I'm Ok just really busy at work so can't get on much   , probably a good job though as I have already convinced myself it ain't worked and I'm only on Day 7


----------



## Little Me

AM        lovely to see you gorgeous 

Alls- Me ole mucka and getting p!ssed beyond all belief on our night out buddy....lovely to see you too    

Lou & Jo


----------



## fluffy jumper

OMG Nix, that is just the best news.  I am so so pleased for you    I have to go off to a meeting now and you have gone and made me cry.  I am just delighted it has been such a long journey for you.


----------



## IzziLu

OMG NIX! That's absolutely fantastic news, I'm literally sitting here with tears of joy running down my face for you         .....Tummy rubs for those twinnies     

Louise and Jo         for Friday (Jo I'm fine thanks for asking, just counting the days!)

Driver      some orange vibes for you while your PMA has gone AWOL         

Mags      

Love to everyone   

Izzi xXx


----------



## lucky_mum

OMG OMG OMFG!     

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<!streaking across the desktop naked!<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Nix, you little beauty, you've only gawn and dunnit! 

I am so, so happy for you, sitting here with  streaming down my face for you, well done you xxxxxxx

I didn't even realise it was your 10th go, I had you down for 9! Great levels hon, mine were 97 on day 10 past 5 dt, so could be twins in there  (having said that I remember our mutual mate and twin mummy Guitar Angel phoning me when she tested to tell me her levels were 800-and something!  and was that good?  bless her)
Lots of love to everyone else,    for all our PUPO ladies, and  to Ocelot and Elinor - long time no see and lovely to see you 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

* TEAM PR *   * PR Ladies awaiting next treatment: * * CathB * contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol following new funding, or possibly donor eggs? potential polyp to sort first * SJC * currently on pill before round 5 following negative 4th cycle - SP - Lister - February 2008 * ZahidaE * Starting FET after next AF (following 4th IVF/ICSI, this time with DE (from sister) - NHS DE cycle at Hammersmith - June 2010 - 9 eggs/6 fertilised/1 embryo transferred - tested negative 21/07/10  ) * PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment: * * Team PR members currently on 2 week wait: * * Driver 225 * FET - October 2010 - ET 22/10/10 - 3 embies transferred - testing 05/11/10 (following 3rd ICSI, this time a tandem OE/DE cycle at Jinemed/Dogus, Cyprus - April 2010 -OE 1 egg/DE 12 eggs 1 & 10 fertilised - - 1 OE blast transferred (8 DE blast frozen) - tested negative  ) * IzziLu * 3rd ICSI - September 2010 - Jinemed - 6 eggs - 2 fertilised /2 transferred - testing 02/11/10 (following 2nd IVF - November 2009 - one egg, not mature  ) * Jo MacMillan * 3rd IVF, this time with DE - 16 eggs from donor/13 fertilised - 2 x blast transferred 20/10/10 - testing 30/10/10 (following 2nd IVF - recipient of a free OE cycle at the Lister - June 2010 - 2 eggs/1 fertilised - 2 cell embie transferred - tested negative 10/07/10  ) * Louises104 * 4th IVF - EC 15810/10 - 7 eggs/4 mature/3 fertlised /2 transferred 19/10/10 - testing 29/10/10 (following 3rd IVF- Lister - baseline scan 05/08/10 - EC 17/08/10 - 4 eggs - tested negative  ) * Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * * Almond * 3rd IVF - SIRM NY - July 2010 - 2 eggs - 1 blast & 1 comp morula transferred 24/07/10 - tested positive 04/08/10 - no heartbeat at scan 31/08/10 (following 2nd IVF - microdose flare - EC 10/08/09 - 7 eggs - zero fertilisation  ) * AnnaofCumberland * 3rd IVF - Gateshead - October 2009 - LP - tested positive 27/11/09 but biochemical  * Beachgirl * 3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  * Coco Ruby * 1st IVF - Lister - LP - 5 eggs/3 fertilised and transferred - tested positive by blood test 29/08/09 - scan 7 wk 1 days - slow heartbeat, grown only 1mm - followed by miscarriage  * Ginger Baby * Natural surprise BFP - June/July 2010 - first scan 15/07/10 showed heartbeat but none detected at 8w scan - waiting to mc  (following 2nd IVF (1st IVF converted to IUI) - May 2010 - 1 egg, failed fertilisation  ) * Inconceivable * 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  * Jameson777 * 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - 12w scan showed heartbeat but sadly miscarried  * Jerseyspuds * Natural surprise BFP July 2010 - first scan showed heartbeat but no heartbeat seen at 10 weeks (following 2nd IVF - with OE - March/April '10 - tested negative 10/03/10  ) * Leola7 * 3rd IVF/ICSI - 4 eggs/2 embryos transferred - tested positive 25/06/10 but low levels - chemical pregnancy (following 2nd IVF - February 2010 - cancelled due to low AFC  ) * Lincs Jax * 9th IVF - 3 eggs/3 fertilised - 2 embies transferred 28/3/10 - tested positive - heartbeat seen at scan 04/05/10 but not at scan 12/05/10 - miscarried at 9w  (following testing with the Beer centre after 8th IVF - June 2009 - biochemical pregnancy) * Malini * 5th IVF - Sher in LV - June 2010 - IL/IVIG - 4 eggs/3 fertilised - 2 blasts transferred - tested 14/07/10 - biochemical pregnancy (following 4th IVF/ICSI - SP - Immunes tested - NK+ in cycle, APAs+ - Sher in LV - January 2010 - 8 eggs/5 mature/4 fertilised - 2 blasts (1 expanding) - tested positive but low HCG levels - hb at 7w scan - no heartbeat at 9w scan - MMC 8w4d  ) * Minttuw * 5th ICSI, this time with DE - CRM - tested positive 30/07/08 - miscarried 08/09/09  * Peewee55 * BFP on 2nd IVF cycle (this time with DE) - January 2010, Dogus Cyprus - miscarried at 18 weeks  (following natural surprise BFP just before starting pill to synchronise for 2nd IVF cycle (this time with DE) - inoperable heart defect identified by tests, termination at 17 weeks, late September 2009  ) * Pesca * BFP on 3rd DIUI (following 1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation) miscarried at week 14 on 21/08/09  * Pinkcarys * 2nd IVF - August 2009 - 3 positive tests but each fainter than the last with bleeding. Early miscarriage confirmed by clinic  * Sheldon * Natural surprise BFP in January 2009 but miscarried in February 2009 (following negative 2nd ICSI cycle - LP - Norway - October 200  * Sobroody1 (Anna) * Natural surprise BFP in July 2010 but levels failed to rise  (following 3rd IVF - February 2010 - flew to Athens for LIT first - 3 eggs/2 fertilised - tested positive 01/03/10 but biochemical  ) * Tracymohair * 3rd IVF/ICSI, this time with DE - July 2009 - tested positive 28/07/09 - first scan 18/08/09 - no heartbeat/collapsing sac seen  * Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * * AbbyCarter * 4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  * Alegria * 4th IVF - Feb/Mar '09 @ Jinemed, IVF (SP) - no eggs at EC, ovulated too early!? Still had an IUI on same day as a back-up but tested negative  * Ali27 * 2nd IVF (this time going it alone after relationship ended) - Lister - 1 egg/1 g1 embie - tested negative 24/05/10  * Ally1973 * 3rd IVF - SP - Lister - September 2009 - cancelled due to no response  now hoping for a natural miracle now (with immunes tx?) * Angel555 * 5th IVF - January 2010 - tested negative  * Bankie * 5th IVF - Lister - full immune treatment - November 2009 - tested negative  * BDP (Becca - Ally's sister) * 2nd IVF - April '09 - cancelled due to no response  * Bobbi3 * 1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  - now awaiting IUI December 2009? * Bunjy * 4th IVF - Lister - July 2009 - tested negative  * Calypso-sky * 3rd IVF - May 2010 - EC 25/05/10 - 8 eggs/2 fertilised - failed to grow so no ET  (2nd IVF April 2010 - failed fertilisation  ) * ClaireP * 6th ICSI - Ceram Marbella - March 09 - tested negative  * Dimsum * 4th ICSI - HMC, Qatar - April 2009 - tested negative 23/05/09  * Emmachoc * Second FET following 2nd IVF cycle (1st FET produced son - Hari) - June '09 - tested negative 06/07/09  * Fishface * 2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  * GIAToo * 3rd IVF - only one follie so converted to IUI - tested negative 06/10/10  * Heaps * Stimulated cycles - May/June 2010 - tested negative  * Jal * 5th ICSI - Lister - February/March 2010 - EC 08/03/10 - 11 follies/10 eggs/6 fertilised - tested negative 23/03/10  * Jan27 (Cheryl) * 2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response  * Jnr * 4th IVF - October 2009 - tested negative  * Kazzie40 * 4th IVF (this time tandem OE/DE cycle at Dogus, Cyprus - April 2010 - EC 03/04/10 - 11 eggs/10 fertilised (1 OE/9 DE) - PGD then ET - tested negative 17/04/10  (Immunes tested by Dr.Gorgy 08/09: High NK Cells, TNF and MTHFR pos so need Pred, 5mg FA, Clexane, BA, Cyclogest, Intralipids, Humira & IVIg) * Ladyverte * 5th IVF/ICSI - SIRM Las Vegas - July 2010 - 2 eggs/2 fertilised /2 embies transferred - tested negative 09/08/10 (following 4th IVF/ICSI - Jinemed, Turkey - "Cetrotide before menses" protocol - June 2009 - 2 eggs/1 fertilised - tested negative 18/07/09  ) * Latestarter * 5th ICSI, this time tandem cycle with donor eggs - Jinemed/Dogus Cyprus - August 2009 - 1 OE embryo/3 donor egg embryos (+ 4 frosties) - tested negative  - FET (November 09) BFN -  * Lilacbunnikins * 1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  * Lins1982 * Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  * Littleareca * 4th ICSI - October 2009 - tested negative 18/11/09  * Little M * 5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  * LittleMe * 3rd IVF, this time with DE - June 2010, Dogue Cyprus - 14 eggs/10 fertilised - 2 blasts transferred 23/0610 - 8 frosts - tested negative 05/07/10  (following 2nd IVF - Jinemed - April '09 - EC 16/04/09 - 1 egg - failed fertilisation  ) * Mag108 * 2nd IVF cycle - September - flying to Athens for LIT first - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 26/10/10  (had natural surprise BFP - August 2009 - just before due to start 2nd IVF cycle - Lister - but levels failed to rise/miscarriage  ) * Merse1 * FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08 * Moth * 1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  * Natasha15 * 3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  Moved to ARGC - immune issues diagnosed * Nova * 3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  now considering adoption * PamLS * 4th ICSI - Lister - 7 eggs/2 mature but didn't fertilise  (3rd ICSI - Lister - April 2009 - 8 eggs, 2 embies transferred - tested positive but early miscarriage at 5 weeks  ) * Pixie75 * 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - May 2009 - microflare protocol - 2 eggs/1 embie transferred - tested negative  * Rachel (Moderator) * Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in April 2009 - tested negative 16/05/09  * Rose39 * 4th ICSI - September 2009 - tested negative  hoping to fit in another tx before Christmas * Rupee100 * 3rd IVF/2nd with ICSI - Hammersmith - September '09 - cancelled due to runaway follicle  * Saffa77 * 2nd cycle - IVF - SP - EC 20/04/09 - no eggs collected, endometrioma found on only ovary  Immune tests - will be on Intralipid, Prednisalone, clexane, gestone, folic acid & aspirin for next cycle in Jan/Feb 2010 * Sa11en (Sonia) * 1st IVF - LP - April/May 2010 - currently stimming - EC 10/05/10 - 1 egg, didn't fertilise  * Sammeee * 3rd IVF - SP - EC 26/1/10 - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 2 transferred - tested negative 08/02/10  * Shelly38 * 4th IVF (this time with ICSI, 2nd full DE cycle) - Reprofit - August 2009 - 2 blasts transferred - tested negative  - now investigating immunes tx * Shortie (Kate) * 3rd IVF, this time with DE - Reprofit - March 2010 - 13 eggs/11 mature/8 fertilised - blastocyst transfer 03/04/10 - tested negative  - 2 frosties * Siheilwli * 4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  - FET January 2010 following Humira * Sweetpea74 * 3rd IVF - June 2010 - surrogacy with cousin - cancelled due to runaway follie/s  (following 2nd IVF surrogacy with cousin - 4 eggs/3 fertilised/1 transferred - tested negative 09/10/09  * Swinz (SarahSwin) * 2nd IVF - SP - December 2008 - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  Currently looking at trying Clomid (which responded well to before) and Menopur mix IVF before moving onto ED in Europe *Terry * 13th IVF - April 2010 - this time natural, with intralipids - 2 eggs/1 embie transferred - tested negative *Trolley * 2nd IVF - March 2010 - SP - 4 eggs/3 fertilised/3 transferred - tested negative 14/04/10  * TracyM * 1st Donor Embryo cycle - Reprofit - March 2009 (following 3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative) tested negative  * Tropifruiti * 3rd ICSI - SP - January 2010 - 2 eggs - 1 fertilised/transferred - tested negative  * Veda * 3rd IVF, this time with ICSI - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - EC 28/01/10 - 14 eggs/8 suitable for ICSI/3 fertilised - tested negative  * Vonnie15 * 3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  * PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on: * * Francie * Good Luck    * Lollipop (Gabrielle) * Good Luck    * PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process: * * Donkey * Just completed the ITAC course to adopt a lovely 7 year old little girl (following 5th IVF with LIT, Intralipids/IVIG, steroids, clexane, aspirin - currently stimming - EC 14/04/10 - 4 eggs - no fertilisation  ) *[br]Linziloo * Approved as adopter -  - now awaiting matching - Good Luck    * Rachel78 * Focusing on adoption following 3rd IVF - SP - February '09 - 3 eggs, 1 fertilised - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  - Good Luck    * Sonia7 * Enquired about Adoption - 27th April 2009 (following 4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - 2 heartbeats found at 6 week scan, but not there at 8 week scan  ) - Good Luck    * Wing Wing * Awaiting adoption home visit - Luxembourg - Spring 2010 (following 3rd IVF - Luxembourg - September 2009 - one poor quality egg so no attempt made to fertilise  ) - Good Luck    * PR Ladies with bumps*   * Bonchance *  on 3rd IVF, this time with DE - June 2009 - due ??/??/10 * Boppet *  on 1st ICSI - Lister - July 2009 - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/10 * Carole69 *  on 6th(?) ICSI, (2nd(?) with DE) - November 2009 - tested positive 12/11/09 - first scan ??/??/09 * Cath J *  natural surprise! - April 2009 - following miscarried natural pg immediately after failed fertilisation on 4th IVF January 2009 - due 09/12/09 * Elinor *  on 7th IVF cycle, this time with DE/DS - April/May 2010 - 2 embryos but no ET as bleeding - FET July 2010 - tested positive 24/07/10 - first scan 20/08/10 (following unsuccessful IUIs after 6th IVF - SP - January '09 which was biochemical - then BFP 25 July. Miscarried 3 Sept - lost baby at 10wks+2  ) * Elsbelle *  on 3rd IVF (2nd using DE) - Serum, Athens - ET 7th July - twin girls! - due ??/??/09 * Emak *  on 3rd IVF - Lister - LP - Jan/Feb 20010 - 3 eggs collected/2 fertilised & transferred - first scan ??/??/10 * Hazelnut *  natural surprise! - April 2009 - while awaiting 1st IVF, after FSH of 38/AMH 0.71 - due December 2009 * HunyB *  on 1st ICSI - LP - Leeds - September 2009 - 4 eggs/2 fertilised - 2 transferred - first scan ??/??/09 * Jeza *  on 3rd IVF - tested positive June 2009 - due ??/??/10 * MillyFlower *  on 4th IVF cycle - tested 01/08/09 - one ectopic but other in uterus survived - due ??/??/10 * Nicki70 *  on 4th ICSI - Lister - July 2010 - SP - 9 eggs/2 blasts transferred - tested positive - due ??/??/11 (following 3rd ICSI - LP - February/March '10 - tested negative 10/03/10  ) * Nixf01 (Paris Nix) *  on 10th IVF, this time with DE - Barbados October 2010 - 8 eggs - 1 blast/1 almost blast transferred 17/10/10 - tested positive 27/10/10 (following 9th IVF ARGC with immune tx via Dr Gorgy - March/April 2010 - 9 eggs/3 embies transferred - tested negative 22/04/10  ) * Ophelia *  - natural surprise! June 2010 - due 05/02/11 (already has  Izzy Francis Fox born August 10th 2009 - after 9th ICSI - Sweden) * Silverglitter *  on 4th ICSI - April '09 - twin boys! - c-section booked for 04/01/10 * SiobhanG *  - natural surprise! tested positive 05/04/10 - first scan ??/??/10 (following DHEA after last IVF only produced one egg/BFN) * Swinny *  on 7th ICSI, this time a tandem OE/DE cycle at Jinemed/Dogus, Cyprus - October 2010 - DE x 14, 7 grade 1 embie, Day 4 ET - 3 embies transferred - tested positive 23/10/10 - due ??/??/11 (following natural surprise BFP 14/08/09 - mmc 27/08/09  ) Immunes tests showed v. high NK Cells and v. low LAD results so will need IVIG and LIT * Zuri *  on 2nd IVF - Switzerland - EC 21/03/10 - 6 eggs - 2 embies transferred - tested positive in hospital while suffering from OHSS - first scan 12/04/10 * PR Ladies with babies *   *
Abdncarol *  Eva Florence Jane - born September 30th 2009 after 2nd IVF *
Ali May *  Luke Benjamin - born 30/06/09 - after 2nd IVF *
Babyspoons/Spoony *  Aarron - born 20/03/10 after 2nd ICSI - June '09 - 11 eggs/5 embies *
Beans33 *  Stuart - born May 3rd 2008 - after 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - July 2008 *
Be Lucky (Bernie) *  born October 2009 after natural surprise BFP! February 2009 (had been booked for DE at Reprofit April 2009 after 3 failed IVF/ICSIs) *
Bugle *  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *
Bugle *  Bethany - born April 11th 2010 - after 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - to try for sibling for Benjamin - August 2009 *
Button76 *  Isla Sian and  Alex Sam - born March 2nd 2009 - after 1st IVF - UCH *
Droogie (Heather) *  Cole Dodds - born August 11th 2009 - after 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts *
SpecialK *  Neve and  Olivia born October 23rd 2009 after 2nd ICSI *
TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969) *  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI *
TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969) *  Emily Joan Louise - born June 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! - November 2008 *
Emmachoc *  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle *
Hayleigh *  Hayden - born December 18th 2009 - after 3rd ICSI - February 2009 - assisted hatching - tested positive 29/03/09 *
Jojotall *  Danny  Sophie born June 1st 2009 after 2nd IVF - Lister - LP *
Juicy *  Edward - born May 9th 2009 - after 3rd IVF - Lister *
Kitykat *  Rosie - born July 27th after 4th IVF - SP + immune tx - ARGC *
Lainey-Lou *  Louisa Kate and  Cecily May born September 17th 2009 after 5th IVF - this time with DE - London/Cyprus *
Laurab *  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed *
Lightweight *  Toby Oliver born June 2nd 2010 after 3rd ICSI (this time tandem cycle OE/DE- September 2009 - Jinemed/Dogus - 3 embies transferred - 10 frosties) *
LittleJenny *  Montgomery Mylor John Beames born January 7th 2010 after natural surprise BFP May 2009 - after miscarriage April 2009 (1st cycle in 2008 to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing) *
LittleJenny's sister, Kate *  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *
Matchbox *  Luca - born February 11th 2009 - after 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH *
Miranda7 *  Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed *
Missyg *  Sonny - born December 16th 2009 - after surprise natural BFP (on cycle after 1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected) - immunes with Dr Gorgy *
Nikki2008 *  Alexander - born February 18th 2010 after 5th ICSI - this time with donor sperm & polar body biopsy & immune tx with Dr Gorgy - IM (4th ICSI - BFP - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  ) *
Nicky W *  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF *
Nicky W *  Sophie Elizabeth - born January 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! *
Odette *  Jack born 25th April 2009 after 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with OE) - July 2008 - Barcelona IVI - 8 frosties *
Ophelia *  Izzy Francis Fox born August 10th 2009 - after 9th ICSI - Sweden *
PaulB & his DW Jennig *  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 *
PaulB & his DW Jennig *  Adam - born May 29th 2010 - surprise natural BFP (also has  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '0 *
Paw *  Tilly and  Scout born at 31 weeks following 3rd IVF (was triplets but one m/c) - November 2008 *
Pin *  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *
Pin *  Niall Francis - born September 16th 2009 after a natural surprise BFP! *
Popsi *  name TBC - approved as adopter 07/07/09 -  - met her forever baby 03/02/10 *
Purple72 *  Isaac Gretton Sam - born September 3rd 2010 after natural surprise BFP! (following 4th IVF - Lister - June '09 - 5 eggs/2 embies transferred - BFN) *
Roozie *  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH *
Rural Chick (& DH Rural Hick!) *  Emilia Jessica Chloe born June 22nd 2010 (after 2nd IVF tandem OE/DE cycle at the Jinemed/Dogus - October 2009 (+ 3 frosties) *
Sam22 *  name TBC born February 12th 2010, after natural surprise in June 2009! (after AMH 0.1ngL (0.7pmol), day 3 FSH 42 - 1st IVF April '09 (Lister) was cancelled after no response, and having had no period for several months) immune tx with Dr Gorgy *
Snic *  Jemima born August 4th 2009 after 4th ICSI November 2008 - SP - 9 follies, 9 eggs, 2x8 cell embies, 3 frosties! *
Stephjoy *  Vivienne Laura Joy born June 23rd 2009 - after 1st DE ICSI (following 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with OE) - Reprofit - 1 frostie *
Suzie W *  Daniel born January 7th 2010 - after 2nd IVF - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 1 blastocyst/1 morula transferred *
WishyWashy *  Sophia Freya Faith and  Tamara Isabelle Hope born 30th September 2010 - identical twins after surprise natural BFP! (following 2nd IVF converted to IUI - BFN 27/12/09) *
When Will It Happen? *  name TBC born March 21st 2009 - after 1st ICSI


----------



## Jumanji

Nix - so very, very happy for you!


----------



## Little Me

why do I still feel heartbroken when I see my name on the list of negatives     
It's been months surely I should be ok now.


----------



## popsi

LM...      it lasts a lifetime this if sh!t honey.... i still feel sad somedays now even tho we have our princess... its so so hard for you darling      ,even if/when tx works its still etched in our hearts forever xx


----------



## shortie66

LM im not ok yet hun and mine was in march        still hurts, still feels like i should be expecting a christmas suprise    Im starting to get very fed up with the whole lot of it tbh


----------



## Little Me

I know what you mean ladies, we started in April 2007 so this will be 4th Christmas of no little one and still buying for other peoples kids.and that's not meant to sound mean but I wanted to buy for our baby   
No wonder I'm spending money on the animals like it's going ouf of fashion    
Hugs to you both


----------



## Han72

Oh LM     God I want to say something useful but my brain is such mush that I know it's all gonna come out wrong...

Can I just give you some more of these instead       
xxxx


----------



## Han72

Bless you all, I'm in such a pickle I don't know whether to laugh or cry 

xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Lm       I totally hear what you are saying. I used to love Christmas now it fills with dread. Buying presents for babies and kiddies is torture, it reduces me to tears. I totally spoil the doggies they are my baby substitutes x


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

Sorry not been on here for a while, cos dead busy at work and loads of family stuff going on with my brother.

Mags I am so sorry my little darling.  Sending you some     
Nix and Swinny A big well done to you both.  So pleased for you.
Driver, Izzilu, Jo and Louise wishing you all good luck for your OTD.

Sorry for such a short post, just can't keep up with everything at the moment.  Must try harder.  Bu I hope you all know that you are all in my thoughts.
   to all that need them.

Ginger Baby


----------



## shortie66

LM we started october 2005, cannot believe its been 5 years and not even one sniffy hint of a bfp     Im with you on the doggy spends tho, every time i go shopping now lewis gets a new toy      


Annasob instead of baving to choose presents hunny, how about you just buy pyjamas and a selection box, detach urself from it as much as you can thats what i've done the past couple years except for my nieces and my bf little girl thats what they all get   


GB nice to see you hunny, yes you really must try harder     How is ur brother doing hunny?      


Nix ur brain has always been mush.....no change there reckon it must be from all those time u self medicated      


Popsi       hope u have the best christmas ever sweetheart


----------



## Ginger Baby

Shortie.  My brother had his day in court on Monday.  Cos he used to be a post man and he burned some junk mail when he was not well.  They took him to court for criminal damage.  He never been in trouble with the police before.  We were really scarred he was gonna go to jail.  But cos of his painkiller/alcohol addiction and other problems he got 6 months probation/supervision and a fine.  We are all so relieved.  Now the stress of that is over he seems to be doing loads better.

Thanks for asking.

Hope you are doing okay.  I like many on here thought by christmas I would be on my way to having a little bundle of joy.  But it was not too be.  I     our time comes soon for all of us.

Ginger Baby


----------



## Han72

shortie66 said:


> Nix ur brain has always been mush.....no change there reckon it must be from all those time u self medicated


              

Aw gawd Drives              

Steph        

OC - thank you so much lovey  

Sausage, Mash, Tracey, Heaps, LJ, Laura, Izzi, you, me, him, EVERYBODY...   

THANK YOU!!!  

xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Nix -                       

So happy for you and DH - we are so thrilled for you.

       and      for our PUPO ladies, Louises, Jo, IzziLu, Driver and         for Heaps.

Love and            to the fab Team PR

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

Huge cuddles for LM      I am so sorry hon, feel bad that I made you feel    by posting a new list, just wanted Nix to be    to to see herself on the bumps bit at last    big      love ya xxxxx


----------



## shortie66

GB glad ur brother is doing better hunny, long may it continue        


Nix are u still on          


**** y lovely to see you, am loving the pics of emilia on **      


Steph        we know hunny


----------



## LV.

I know what you mean about kiddies pressies girls... I'm not doing it this year and have instead suggested to those friends with little ones that we go out for a cheapie dinner instead of buying pressies and those Ive mentioned it to have really liked the idea. Not sure if that would work for others but might be an idea?

We've been doing lots of thinking and decided not to go down the natural ivf route and head straight to DE. The thought of more OE tx was making me feel sick, I don't think I could have taken it emotionally, and I'm feeling very sprightly about DE. Hooray, about bloody time!

Still grinning for you Nix 

Xxx


----------



## Swinny

Hey girls


Whoo hoo Nix I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo chuffed for you Dollybird. Yay for my little bump buddy!! Sounds like you've got 2 onboard from that HCG. I have been dying to get on tinternet all bl**dy day as LM emailed me earlier, but our server at work was down so nowt doin. Here I am now though to join the party        


JoMc – I did a Clearblue Digital at 10dp4dt. I know the Pregnant/Not Pregnant can be quite harsh, but for me I need it that way. I did a First Response Early Response one the day after and freaked myself out as the line was so faint. Hang in there honeybun and I am so hoping you get the same result as me and Nix    

Mags – My lovely friend, I am glad that we got to chat yesterday, you've been in my thoughts all week. I am proud of you girlfriend, you are so very brave and strong and I know that making that next step is so hard but I am here to spur you on. Big gentle   to my matey


LM – Thanks for your email today and I wish I was closer as I think my little buddy needs some of these         


Heaps - How goes it lovey??   


Ocelot – Thanks gorgeous. Looking forward to seeing you next month    


Driver – Come on dudette where's that positivity    that I sent for you last night? Thanks for posting the tablets my love they arrived today    


GB -  


Izzi, Jo, Lou and Driver hang in there my little lovelies      


Steph – Seeing myself on that bumps lists gave me the biggest boost ever so thanks   

AFM – Feel a bit of a jibbering wreck at the mo. I really am not complaining I just feel like somebody's put me on the big one at Blackpool and I can't get off. On Monday I was ecstatic that my numbers had nearly doubled and then when I went down to see Dr Gorgy yesterday his words to me were “your HCG result was low but it doubled so that's good, the IVIG will help” I feel as though I am being given hope in one hand but then it's taken away with the other, so I came away from there £1500 poorer and feeling pretty anxious. Dr Sevket in Cyprus said exactly the same thing as Dr Gorgy. Dr Gorgy has doubled my Progesterone now so I am on 2 x 400mg Cyclogest pessaries daily and 100mg Gestone injection. Dr Gorgy wants me to repeat my HCG on Friday and half of me just wants to run away from it screaming but the other half says get on with it and suck it up at least then I'll have a better idea of what's going on. I rang the EPU at St Mary's and they've said they'll do them for me and book me in for a scan at 6 weeks, so it's off to the hospital on Friday. Can somebody just wake me up in 2 weeks? I am feeling good in myself and just trying to remain calm. Just hope Friday gives me the re-assurance that I so desperately need.

RC - Hello grgeous    Can you get Emilia to press the mouse for more bubbles, she did the trick last time   
Lots of love to all of the lovely team PR    and sorry for being a moaning minny, I am just so scared at the moment.


----------



## Rural Chick

Swinny - done, complete with teething dribbles!!


----------



## Swinny

Thanks RC love ya hun    

Just been trawling to try and find a post from last year that Sam22 posted, I remember it vividly as it's what got me started on trying to investigate my immunes. It was her story of how she got her precious natural BFP. Just found it and her story was pretty similar to mine with all the immunes. Anywhoooo, her HCG started at 42 and then after getting an IVIG and doing the massive dose of Progesterone (same dose as me) her levels went up to 189 within 2 days. Please, Please, Please let mine do the same


----------



## popsi

swinny....     for you darling, i am not gonna tell you not to worry as i know you will... but i have good feelings about it, and as you say look at Sam22 xxxx

shorts...thanks darling thats very kind, i am going to try after 9 crappy ones without my Dad and tx for them all on top of that xxx your a special person for thinking of us xx

lv... glad you have made a plan hun and you feel good about it    xxx

rc... hope your ok xx

love to you al xx


----------



## beachgirl

just bobbing on to give hugs to everyone and love to all  x x x


----------



## Swinny

Thanks Popsi    I really do appreciate the support    

Laura - I may well take you up on that offer and thanks for thinking about me my oldest cyber matey   

Beachy    Hope you had a lovely evening with your mum and dad last night. Are they all settled back in?

LV - Fab news gorgeous. You sound so positive, its ace. Have you had any thoughts on where you'd go?   

Just had to laugh, my mum is on her way round again tomorrow to clean for us. Paul is so mortified he's running around cleaning up for her to come and clean up


----------



## beachgirl

Swins, send her to me.....or I'll come and help her...bless Paul.,is the OCD coming back?

yes had a lovely evening, parents really enjoyed dinner although was worried as they told me dad fainted on the plane out...


----------



## Kittycat104

Been busy day so only just been able to post:

Nix woooooo hoooooo!  You took me by surprise, posting as normal and then pulling the BFP out the bag at the end.  I am so so pleased for you xxxxx

back online tomorrow (on phone now) so will do proper personals then x


----------



## Ourturn

Swins - the worry doesn't stop, but I'm sure ivig will do the trick!     

Nix - bet you have a huge smile on your face! 

Shortie - wish I could detach myself. I have 11 kids to buy for   

LV - can't do that as the kids are scattered all over. Sounds like a v positive decision 

Just had ANOTHER pg announcement from a friend via **. No2 easy peasy all in the space of 2.5 years. Green eyed monster here can't be happy for her :-( (You PR ladies are different all together)

x


----------



## shortie66

Anna 11 pairs of jamas and 11 selection boxes hun, can even be done on-line so you dont have to go down all the childrens clothing aisles (i HATE having to do that)          


Swinns           for ya sweetie       


Back in a bit just trying to photos on ** from satday nite


----------



## mag108

annsobroo  


Swinny:    wishing you get to relax kick back and enjoy very soon. Its totally understandable you are anxious,   sending you all my love and support and       for the numbers to be doing the right thing x


----------



## shortie66

Annasob give me ur friends name and address and i will go round and poke her in the eye for you      


Mags sweetheart hope ur ok and doing whatever you need to do to get through       


LV congrats on making ur decision sweetheart       


Louise hows it going hunny         for ya sweetie      


Loads of           for izzi and driver too       


Popsi        christmas is changed forever once you have lost a parent i think, must admit i had a few crap ones before i met scott, and now even tho its hard i just love being with him and lewis. my brother, scotts family, friends etc. I had enough sadness in my life in those years to make me give myself a kick up the **** and enjoy it now


----------



## AoC

LM, beloved, I didn't even START getting properly depressed about our negative until about 6 months after.  There are no statutes of limitation on grief - you feel what you need to feel, and policing or denying it is a hiding to nothing.  Many, many hugs for you, but never feel sad ABOUT feeling sad.    It's going to be okay, sunshine.  Really.

A little bit of both, Nixy love.    Laughing tears never hurt anyone.  ROFL @ EVERYBODY - Everybody... needs somebody.... to love....!  Now I'm going to have the Blues Brothers in my head all day.  There are worse things...

*big smooch for RC and RH (if RC's not looking)*

YAY LV - glad you're feeling sprightly about your decision - that's the best guide.

Hang on in there, Swinny!  The two weeks will pass, and then you'll have a clearer idea.  And ignore Grumpy Gorgy.  It's going to be fine!

Popsi, you're going to have the best Christmas ever.  Hugs, sweetheart.

I was a bit worried I was going to lose my Christmas cheer, with last Christmas all about tracking HCG levels to watch them go down.  But I'm happy to report I'm getting giggling and silly as usual.  I hope there's some happiness in Christmas for all of you, whether it's dangling baubles for the kitties, or getting rat-arsed on rum punch.  ;-)

I'll admit to a selfish wiggle of excitement - it's just Husband and I for Christmas - we can do what we like!!!  No-one tutting when we watch National Lampoon's Christmas for the umpteenth time!

My colleague at work's pregnant with twins - she's having an awful time of it.  She has that problem with the severe sickness and nausea?  Can't remember what it's called.  She managed to lose seven pounds over the weekend and is signed off again.  ANYWAY.  The point is she's been really lovely, very sensitive and understanding of my feelings, and happy to share as much or as little as I'm capable of coping with.  Then my other colleague (we're a team of three) was very gentle and caring when she told me she's going to be a grandma again, and asked if I found when people announced pregnancies.    Just thought I'd share an example of people being thoughtful and understanding - they are out there!

Y'all made me try and work out how long we've been trying... we started April 2003.  I'm feeling very calm and philosophical about that, really - there have been fabulous times during the last 7+ years as well as bad ones.  Recently I've been starting to feel like I'm happy more often than I'm sad, and that hasn't been the case for a year or two.  I'm pleased with that.  

I do ramble on, don't I?  You see why I skulk off sometimes?  I can't keep my mouth shut!


----------



## H&amp;P

Morning all,

Heard this on the news this morning, hope it is a big story as it's great to get thios out in the public eye more

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/women_shealth/8091893/Freeze-ovaries-for-childbirth-in-later-life.html

though I did want to slap the woman who made the comment below  , if I had met DH when I was younger then I might have done, what does she want us to do go out and have babies with Jo bloggs when we are young just to get it out of the way  

Susan Seenan, of Infertility Network UK, said: "I would have to urge caution. The best time to have children is when a woman is younger."

/links


----------



## Little Me

Morning all,

AM hun yeah, I've heard it too- I wish we'd all known eh back in our 20's
How you doing?   

AOC- So lovley to hear your're happier hun, it's brilliant     
Thanks for your lovely post

Shorts -bless you hun with your sad christmases.....come over for some festivities (and no booze cos you'll be preggers plays pop!!) over Christams hun   

Steph- Love ya too hun, and I'm just glad I didn't upset you about the list   
We love the list and I love all the BFPs and babies.....gives us hope   

Lou & Izz    

Sarah- thanks hunny for your kind words . Everything will be ok for you you know   

Mag- more     

Anna-


----------



## AoC

Thanks LM.  

Yeah, AM - wow, I never thought of that... *eyeroll*

Hope you're doing okay.


----------



## Little Me

AOC, you're coming to the curry night / p iss up yeah?
xx

AM-Are you coming love? xx


----------



## H&amp;P

LM - I'm a no at the moment


----------



## Little Me

That's ok hun, would have been nice but I'll see you soon anyway x


----------



## AoC

That's the plan, LM!    Shortie's kindly offered me a floor, I'm going to drive, and then eat my own weight in food.  I'd like to promise I'll get drunk, too, but I'm massive lightweight who tends to be drunk by 4, sober by 6 and hungover by 9pm.  I'm a Grand Prix-speed metaboliser of alcohol....


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies.
Cannot wait for night out, I am gonna get soooooo bladdered xxxxx


----------



## Lilly7

Morning Ladies   


Just a quick one to say . . . 
. . . . Woooo Hooooooo Nix! Congrats to you and DH.       Such fantastic news   


          for Louise, Izzi, Driver, Jo and Heaps. x


----------



## elinor

Morning everyone

Hang in there Swins - your results are fine, and we are all rooting for you.   I know what you mean about wanting to sleep through the next two weeks - then it will be the time till the next scan, then till 20 weeks. I am trying to focus on relaxing and enjoying 'being pregnant', but I think when you've been through what we have to get here, you just _are_ more anxious about it all, and think of the pitfalls or potential problems instead or relaxing. It gets easier with every day (and week), but especially at first time seems to drag when you just want to fast forward!

A quick Christmas suggestion:
A couple of years ago, I wrote 'vouchers' for treats for my nieces and nephews. Got some pretty paper, did some suitable drawings, attached glitter/ stickers/ bows (all available in 'adult' sections of stationers, so nowhere near the babyclothes bits of stores) and gave individual 'time' gifts - for 'a trip to the panto', or 'two visits to the cinema', or 'a baking day' or a 'day out'.
They get so much 'stuff' on Christmas Day that a present or two more or less doesn't matter - and if they are close friends/relatives they will value time spent with you much more than a particular toy. My nieces and nephews liked the idea that when I came to stay they could 'demand payment' well after Christmas - the vouchers were pinned up on their notice board and when I phoned my sisters the kids kept asking when I was coming to stay...
I'm sure you don't have to be artistic - you could print off 'official' vouchers by making them up online, like those 'personalised' card services...

Anyway, just a suggestion, since I know how hard it is coping at Christmas.

Will be back later with more personals... got to dash - car on meter.

Love
Elinor x


----------



## Han72

Mornin  

Just wanted to say thanks again to all for your lovely messages and 

Swins... SOD GORGY!!! This seems to be his stock in trade attitude whenever anyone gets preg, he's so bloody negative he just ruins it for people. I don't think I've heard of one person who got a nice positive, "yaaay you, everything's perfect" type response from him ever! So IGNORE him, you ARE preg and the numbers ARE doubling and that's what counts 

Sausage -    p1sshead superfast alcohol metaboliser person!! Your Tweets are making me  can we have more on the big burly men please 

Drives - I do love to be told how I should have started ttc when I was still in junior school or whatever  Can these IDIOTS not get their thick heads around the fact that you kinda need a bloke who's also ready to settle down and have kids (not to mention a job and money in the bank) I wouldn't mind but if we'd gone the other way we'd all have been labelled ****ty teenage mums, who just want to live off the state... What's a girl to do huh Maybe we should go back to the days of Jane Austen where we all sit around doing needlepoint and waiting for our parents to get us married off to some old fart and you're condemned to old maid status/ sent off to the convent if you're not married and sprogged up by the age of 21. FFS!!!! 

Coo I went all ranty!!! What an ungrateful beeyatch  waiting for the next set of HCG results is making me just a little bit edgy...  I wanted to so soo much more but my brain has apparently shut down for the time being so I'll pop back later..

Love to all and     to the PUPO PR Posse

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Nix lmao at ur rant hunny xxx
God im cold 2day


----------



## bettyboop5

Hello Ladies

Hope I can join you    Im having treatment in november but am a poor responder.  Im currently on aptimist plus and DHEA to help with egg quality. Does anyone know the best time to stop DHEA? I start stimms around the 23rd November and not sure if I have to carry on or stop.

To those with BFPs congrats. Can you tell us what u think worked this time round? What meds were u on? Any vits or acupuntrure? Would love to hear ur stories. xxx


----------



## Little Me

Yo Nix     

and  Shorts   

My new motto (s) of the day...
1, I'm gonna stop looking at the sad things in my life and look at the happy ones......I'm healthy, lovely hubby, a roof over my head and food on the table    

2, To all the crap family members and friends (3 d of course   )  "If you can't be arsed to make the effort with us then we can't be arsed either ........... b 0llox to ya"    

feel better all ready


----------



## shortie66

Well said LM xxx


----------



## almond

Morning all, just a really quick one - been reading on my phone but not read back just now, so this is just what I remember!:

FANTASTIC NEWS NIX! I'm over the moon for you. Only just been able to get online to say congrats, sorry! Absolutely delighted for you x

Swinny - I'm sending you a pm   

AnnaSB - was gutted to read re your latest setback but delighted you're getting help from Penny and things are looking up. So sorry for the ** announcement    I've had to come off it altogether because even with certain people "hidden", things would slip through the net and really upset me. It's so tough. Been thinking of you x

LM -    really felt for you when I read your post the other day and I'm totally with the ladies on here about Christmas. I used to love it too, a total Christmas freak, but now I find it really hard. When I had my mc one of the first things I thought was "how am I going to get through Christmas ... thgt I was going to have a bump and now I won't" It's tough

But thanks Shortie and AOC and LM and others for reminding me what I do have - I think it's the only way to get through IF (and Christmas    - and frankly, I can definitely enjoy stuffing my face and lolling around watching the tv and not going to work).  I try very hard to focus on what's good, because I recognise that I'll never get this time back, and I also never know what's round the corner (good or bad). But that doesn't mean I don't allow myself to sob or scream as well, because that's appropriate too ... 

Popsi - I'm so happy your Christmas is going to be different this year 

AOC - LOVED your post, thank you

Mags - been thinking of you too   

OC - lovely to see you here, been thinking of you and meaning to get in touch to see how you are (which I WILL do!) 

LV - hello, and am abt to text you!
Driver,Izzilu, Louise, Jo Mc - our PUPO ladies - thinking of you all and praying for good news      (hope I haven't missed someone?)

Elinor - glad you're doing ok and hope you're starting to relax a bit now ...

Sorry for anyone I've missed but my brain is like a sieve at the moment (in fact, not even like a sieve, because a sieve holds things at least briefly ...)

As for me, I read most of the time but just not posting. Been having a tough time after the mc and struggling to decide what to do next - one more OE or straight to DE. We found out the baby we lost was a girl (I knew that inside) and that there was a chromosomal abnormality so the baby could never have lived. It helped in some ways but raised more questions as well. The good news is that I've had a saline ultrasound and despite all the difficulties I had after the ERPC I have no scarring and a healthy cavity, so that's positive in terms of future tx. I'm ok, getting through with lots of help and enjoying the good things in my life too. I may not post much but I think of you all often 

Lots of love and good luck again to all the PUPO ladies
xxx


----------



## fishface

Hiya ladies   

Just popped on quickly to see how the PUPO girls were leading up to tomorrow!!!!

NIX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How dare you not reply to my ** message, there was me all worried about you for tomorrow and you've already gone and reverted to form    Well done honey, couldn't happen to a lovelier person           

Louise and JoM, i'll be popping in during the day tomorrow to see how you get on - will be shopping in Cheltenham, but can't wait til i get home      

Mags -   

LM - Hunny, after 14 years of trying i thought i couldn't hurt anymore, but the last of my three best friends have now announced their PGs to me, two of which in 8 hours of each other - i've never    so much in this whole damn journey    They are the only last link i had to normality, my social life can't even help me now, as there is no-one left in my barren boat   
On the + side, it has motivated me to get on and do something, i can't just sit and wallow anymore, i've got to look at 3 bulging bellies for the next 6 months, that's the biggest kick up the **** you can get!

Is anyone going to the Fertility show next saturday at Earls Court - can you PM me if you like to meet up   

I'm off again xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Swinny - sorry to hear that Dr g has rained on your parade. I hope ivig does the trick and the blood test tomorrow reassures you. 
Posting from phone so no more persos.  

Fishface I am going on Saturday will pm u my number


----------



## Han72

Ooops Sorry Fishwoman! Have been in a bit of a daze 

Almond - hanks honey and huge apologies to you too, I am totally rubbish, I never did reply to your lovely email from aaages ago either, please don't hate me!     for the chromosome results honey but thank Gawd your insides are ok following the ERPC... Small consolation I know tho     

I effed up and had todays test too early so now scared the bejaaaysus out of meself cos it hasn't quite doubled.... 385 when I was hoping to see over 400 but, silly me if they double every 48-72 hrs then I'm still fine and dandy... And Driver kindly did a bit of maths for me which also reassured me no end!

Dearie me, must stop being a muppet.... 

xxx


----------



## LV.

Oh Swins - Gorgy Smorgy.... Listen to the girls, he's a well known party pooper. So glad you found Sam's post to reassure you. That "Search" button is such a god send, eh? Keep us posted and can't wait to read another double in the numbers   

Nix - We love it when you're ranty, do carry on! I know it's not easy not to be on the edge of your seat and scour Google for every last morsel of information on levels but hope you can hold on to your sanity. Deep breaths now x

Betty - Welcome to the thread honey. Have you seen the PR research thread? Oodles of bed time reading to get you going http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=230320.0 


Louise and Jo - good luck for tomorrow my lovelies! Let's keep those BFPs coming     

Izzi - how's the 2ww treating you sweets?

LM - Loving your new mottos! I try to keep the positives in mind and it works for the most part, I just wish it was all the time but it's good to be reminded. How's Jason settling in to his new job? GreyD ok?

Almond - my gorgeous nutty nut. We are communicating across multi medias, how very 21st century. Great news about your ultrasound. We've already spoken on this but there's no rush to make a decisions, you can always tell SIRM it's a yes then blouse out if you decide not (can't you?). This year we will have to make some new Christmas traditions between us and relight that festive fire.

Mags - look forward to catching up with you re DE plans xxFish - sorry you've had a shower of 3D pregnancies. They really are depressing aren't they? What an attitude though, good for you for turning it around. An inspiration

Shorts - has AF shown her face yet? I'm freezing too, have bought an extra plug in radiator cos I've been freezing at home, brrrr.... Looks like you had a good time on Saturday! Great pics xx

AnnaSB - Green eyes are only natural petal. Have a moan/ cry/ shout here. We're all here for you.

Sausage - Lovely to have you back posting my dear and thank you for sharing the good stories too. We have so many bad it's nice to be reminded there are some thoughtful folk out there. How's the adoption process going? Any more milestones on the horizon? I remember they were fast tracking potential parents who'd be open to twinnies, did you make a decision on that?

Driver - Big hugs lovely, it ain't over until you POAS... The 2ww is mental making and has way to many highs and lows that a woman on progesterone should be subjected to. Sending you lots of sticky stuff  

OC - lovely to see you peeking out there. Can't WAIT to see you at the curry night, it's been way too long

Steph - thank you for keeping the list alive... You're a saint as I know it must be a chore on top of all the oodles of others you have. Are you still planning on a second DE cycle?

RC - Lovely to see you poppet, big sloppy kisses for her ladyship 

Popsi - sounds like you're super organised, your Halloween plans sounds fab

Tracey - how's the house? When does your DE cycle start?

AFM - thank you for your supportive messages. It's been pretty strange as I've not been ready for DE for ages (despite being on the Reprofit list for almost 2 years!) but all of a sudden over the weekend it was like a weight was lifted and it all felt ok. I've just started talking to Serum and sent off my initial form and all being well we'll cycle in the New Year. 

I went to see Trevor Wing yesterday (thank you Malini and Almond for such a fab recommendation) and he was great. So knowledgeable about every aspect of my case problems, more so than half the IVF doctors I've seen. He's prescribed me some herbs and mycology treatment which he says will help my TNF Alphas, NK cells and LAD issues. He said he's seen good results and just had a retest back from one of his patients that has similar profile to me and she was in the normal range after 2 months of taking it so I'm going back in 2 months for a retest. He also spoke about a new fertility finding where apparently women can have a follicular phase lining in the LH phase of the cycle which can mess with implantation. They can test for it by uterine biopsy which is sent off to Chicago. It's about £300 to get done so having a think about that. 

Right, really better get on and do some of that study stuff

Much love
LadyV xxx


----------



## LV.

Actually need to make this one all singing and dancing

Louise and Jo - good luck for tomorrow my lovelies!


----------



## Han72

!


ladyverte said:


> It's been pretty strange as I've not been ready for DE for ages (despite being on the Reprofit list for almost 2 years!) but all of a sudden over the weekend it was like a weight was lifted and it all felt ok


I remember that feeling LV! I spent aaaages faffing and then all of a sudden it just... fell into place! Soooo much luck honey       And how are the studies going I'm well jealous  I wanna be an acupuncturist sooo frickin' baaaad lalalalalaaa   

Oh dear, has anyone seen my marbles....     

xxx


----------



## Han72

ladyverte said:


> Actually need to make this one all singing and dancing
> 
> Louise and Jo - good luck for tomorrow my lovelies!


YEAH! Whut she said!!!

xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Arrgggh, thanks girls. I am terrified. I can't believe tomorrow morning I will find out if I will ever get to be a mummy or not......... Don't know what I'll do if it's negative. I've felt so sick all day today with nerves.


----------



## Little Me

Just popping on to say hi to lovely Almond & Fishy     these are for you lovlies    

Nix- all is just fine hun     

and the biggest good luck wishes to Jo & Lou           

LV-    yes hun, J is good at work and GD..well, he's mental but gorgeous   
yours?


----------



## H&amp;P

ladies it is shock news like this:-

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=249521.msg4101216#msg4101216

that makes me realise I should be extremely thankful for what I already have and makes me realise I should spend less time worrying about trying for a baby and more time enjoying the time I have with my lovely, gorgeous caring DH 

Jo / Louise -    for tomorrow, not sure when i will get online as not at work tomorrow but will be thinking of you both all day.    (Jo hope it's MS  )

Izzy -


----------



## popsi

jo and louise... good luck for tomorrow both of you xxxx

nix... your levels sound bl00dy perfect to me xxx

driver... i agree honey i thought exactly that when i seen it, its so awful caz is only 38 xxx

love to everyone .. more personals later bit rushed now xx


----------



## Han72

Oh god I can't see the link on the bb pls tell me this isn't what I think it is!


----------



## popsi

nix honey... Caz's DH has passed away with heart failure xxx its so sad


----------



## shortie66

AM gawd thats awful       poor caz and ben   


Jo and Louise wishing you both the very best of luck for tomorrow sending you both         and oodles of         


Be back later for perso's am running a bath and trying to sort christmas lists out    Am off out again tomorrow night for a meal and drinkies with the girlies    could get used to this, and tbh if im not gonna ever have any babies i intend to do my best to enjoy my life and not be the miserable (fat) cow that i feel i am now


----------



## elinor

Afternoon all

Such sad news...   don't know what to say...

Had planned just a v quick post (am trying to quote, so hope you get the idea even if I do it wrong):

Actually need to make this one all singing and dancing

Louise and Jo - good luck for tomorrow my lovelies! 

YEAH! Whut she said!!!

xxx

Sending   and   for both of you

LM and Shortie - so looking forward to Nov meet up, and have place to stay sorted (just need to google a bit and see where restaurant is relative to where I will be!) Also need to check if people are still ok with me coming.... I will be 22 weeks by then, and totally understand if this is too hard for anyone to deal with. Not sure how much it will be showing (so far I just look fat!) - but I seriously wouldn't want anyone to be unhappy/feel awkward about me being there and pg... If anyone would feel put off, please let me know (PM if you don't want to post)...

no time for more personals, but lovely to see Fishy and Almond and Anna of C back! And LV in the 'right place' for next treatment....
all best wishes
Elinor xx
PS Jo and Louise: a few more   and   and    for you both...


----------



## Han72

I can't believe it.  Poor Caz and poor little Ben.  I know her DH was a bit older but still...


----------



## popsi

Nix... too sad for words honey, I am sure he was still a young man ... its frightening xx


----------



## shortie66

Pops and nix it makes me wanna hug scott and not let him go    So so sad for them both, i cannot stop thinking about it   


Elinor not a problem here hunny    if i get tooooo jealous i may just have to poke you in the eye tho


----------



## Züri

Lots of luck for Louise and Jo tomorrow, hope we have some more good news to celebrate, thinking of you both x


----------



## AoC

Nixy, I am ADORING your pregnancy hormones.  *settles in with bowl of popcorn*  Please don't stop being a muppet.  I LIKE muppets.  My favourite was Animal, closer followed by Beaker. 

I have all the DVDs.  *whislting innocently*

Good luck for tomorrow, Louise and Jo!

Aww, thanks Almond.    That sounds like lots of positive things in your news, but I can understand that's hard, too.  Hugs to you, sweet one.

WELL SAID, LM!  

Welcome, Bettyboop, and good luck!  

Elinor, as far as I'm concerned, I'm cool.  As long as I can gratuitously pat the bump.... gggggg

Driver, that's so heartbreakingly sad.    How are you doing, anyway?

We're not going to start off the adoption process till Jan, LV, thanks for asking.    We felt that some more time to 'deal' with stuff was a good thing, and it gives us a chance to try and sort out a finances a bit.  I'd like to be on a better footing when we meet with SWs.  We won't get fast-tracked for the twinnies this time round, but I'm happy that other chances will come up.  And they fast-track if you'll take siblings, and I'd like some time to work on Husband about that one....  ;-)

Plus I've got some surgery coming up to treat the endo, so it would be good to get that out of the way before we start the serious work of the adoption process.

I'm glad you had such a good appt with the Wing man.  

Husband has pointed out that if I'm coming back from Madeira and therefore going back to her home with Mum to Shropshire on the Tues, and going to Birmingham on the Fri, there's not much point my coming home to Cumbria for the Weds!  I'm going to try and wrangle the leave the stay down at Mums, then pop across to Shortie's, and then home on the Sat.  When sober.


----------



## AoC

Look.  You made me ramble on again.  

Honestly, you people....  *eyeroll*

ggg


----------



## beachgirl

Life is so unfair, my thoughts are with Caz and her family at this awful time...why is god so cruel to those we love...x


----------



## T0PCAT

Such sad news - it really makes you appreciate what you have.  

Louise, Jo -          for tomorrow.  

Izz - how are u hun?

LV - you must feel so much better now you have decieded DE is for you. Its wonderful knowing that your chances of getting of success are massively increased - its gives u so much hope   

Nix - my crazy friend pls don't change

Elinor - it'll be lovely to see you and the bump

Driver           

hi to everyone else

AFM - fighting off a very hungry cat, poor thing had three teeth out today and is lean mean hungry machine.


----------



## Spuds

Words fail me on Caz's news bur makes me pull DH closer and cherish every second we have together 

Nix xxxx trying to pm you to say how over the moon I am with your news sweetheart but can't get phone thing to work half the time !!! Xxxxx

girls - got back from the docs having had the nerve to explain that BMS well any S was just not happening - she must have spoken to DH doc because today his prescription for his blood prseeure of BENDROFLUMETHIAZIDE (WTF!!!!) has been changed - please pass it on that this B thing is evil re any S at all !!

Off for dinner with the jersey ff's

loads and loads of love to u all
Spuds
xxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


AofC - Scottie wanted to see photos of all the girls who are staying so i was showing him ur photos on **, telling him all about where you live, morris dancing and that you are an author. He said OMG shes going to be sooooo posh     So can you please put a posh accent on (if u dont already have one   ) when you first meet him please and wind him up really badly for me        


Spuds enjoy dinner hunny    will give u a call the weekend and make arrangements for getting you from the airport     


Zahida ouch!!!!! how about some chicken soup?


----------



## fluffy jumper

I am in the middle of our VAT return but just wanted to say Good Luck tomorrow Jo.  I hope you managed to get some sleep tonight.

Louise, if you are testing in the morning too, good luck to you too.  I hate that feeling at the end of the 2ww when you kind of want to know but don't.


----------



## mag108

Jo   for tomorrow

Louise good luck for your testing too hun

x


----------



## Ourturn

Good Luck Jo and Lou!       

Shortie - bless you for the offer but she is actually quite nice, however you could poke my pregnant work mate in the eye if you like!   

Anna - all sounds very positive!. Think I might start tweeting, my sister is trying to get me into it.
Don't want to steal you away from Shorts but if you are going to be in Shropshire you are welcome to stay in Ironbridge with me (leola is staying too) we are catching a train into Brum. Or you are welecome to stop in for lunch or a cup of tea on route to Shorties. Don't worry if its too much hassell but the offer is there if you want to warm yourself by the AGA and get licked to death by the doglets.

Poor Caz   

Driver - how are you feeling?

Love to you all 

Anna x


----------



## Kittycat104

Girls - thank you all so much for your thoughts and wishes.  Am so touched.

Have also been feeling sick with nerves today.  Part of me wants to know now and another part doesn't as not sure how I am going to handle a BFN.

Sorry no personals tonight but my head is all over the place

Jo  

Louise xx


----------



## beachgirl

Good luck Jo and Lou for tomorrow x x x


----------



## AoC

WAAAAAAAAAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!!  I am SO not posh.  However, I can DO posh, my Mum having brung me up to speak propuh, like.... I can even do posh author luvvie, from having hung around friends' agents too much.  MWAHAHAA AHAH AHAHAAHAAAA!!

AnnaSB, I'll PM you!


----------



## Swinny

Elinor – Hey honey thank you soooooo much for your kind and thoughtful post. I am so very lucky to have such wonderful support. I am hoping that the next 2 weeks flys by for you too sweetie   
What a fab idea for Christmas presents too, the most amazing gift is time spent doing something lovely with a loved one. 


Almond – What a hugely lovely thing for you having just gone through what you have, to be worrying about me and taking the time to help me. I am so grateful to you for your pm and hearing from you, knowing that you've been through the whole Gorgy situation yourself made me feel tons better. I skipped into his office and left with heavy shoulders. No more negativity, positivity rules!!     Thank you so much for your amazing generosity and for spurring me on   
I am glad that you have some of the answers, although they can't change what came to pass, you are now in a much better place for your next tx and I wish you all the love and luck in the world   


Nix – Thanks Dolly, I don't think I've ever met an optimistic Consultant yet, so yeah you're right. I am pregnant and my little bean is doing very nicely thank you!!! 
Has it sunk in yet?? I am in happy mode today and one of the girls shouted me over at work today and said what's up with you, you've had a big smile on your face all day long. Can't wait to be able to say why. Good luck with your 2nd HCG test gorgeous    


AnnaOC – I like you get leathered at the sniff of a barmans apron (ask Wazy & LM) but unlike you I don't sober up    and my nickname from my friends is Bambi Legs   
The New Year will be here before you know it and you'll be all straight ready for your new addition   

Mags -       2 pairs of boots are just what you should have. Keep em both and behave like me    Looking forward to seeing you next week    

Betty   I've pm'd you back xx I personally have had lots of immune therapy (LIT treatment x 3 and 3 lots of IVIG), coupled with Steroids, Clexane and lots of Progesterone support. I swear by acupuncture and I have taken DHEA (75mg of micronised DHEA) for the past year or so. I take Mum to Be Pronatal, Mum Omega Fish Oil and Selenium. You can take DHEA right up to egg collection and ideally you should take it 3 months prior to tx.


Spuds – Enjoy your night out with our Jersey branch   

Heaps – Hello there my little love, looking forward to seeing you soon    


Tracey   How's it going matey?


Anna – mwah   


Beachy – mwah   


LV – Could do with you here to stick some needles in me and chill me the f out!
Glad old Trevor came up trumps, that all sounds brilliant. I am dying to see what your re-test says....bring on the good news baby   


Driver – Hey hun, you are so right, that is so very, very sad, poor Caz and Ben. Unreal isn't it. Paul has just come in and I gave him the biggest cuddle ever. Time is so precious   


Wheezy & Jo – I will be   hard tomorrow for 2 more BFP's     Love and   to you both


Driver & Izzilu    


LM – That's my little friend. Yay on the positivity my lovely    I hated to hear you sounding so down yesterday as I know it's just not you    


Hello Fishy   

AFM - I am so sorry for the moaning minny post yesterday girls and thanks everyone for mopping me up and putting a smile back on my face. 

Love to you all
S xx


----------



## Overthemoon

That's our girl Swinny, glad you're feeling better. Hope you've got your feet up and you're relaxing.   


Jo and Lou, mountains of luck for testing tomorrow, can't wait to see your news tomorrow              


Izzi and Driver, sticky vibes for your precious embies        


Heaps, loving your house, keep updating your progress please!   


Love to everyone   


xxxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Anna - just replied to your pm hun

Almond      getting those results must have been tough. 

Swinny - totally understand your worries   Willing your levels to continue to climb


----------



## mag108

Swinny:     those numbers are going up up up sweetie!


----------



## IzziLu

Just popping on to wish all the luck in the world to Jo and Louise tomorrow (or later on today actually!   ) I'll be thinking of you and    for the perfect results for you both        

Sorry no time for more persos, just finished preparing the house for imminent arrival of old school friend and need to get to bed    Not sure how we're going to cope with the weekend as said friend doesn't know about the IVF and I have a bit of a reputation for hollow legs, so not sure how I'm going to explain away the tee-totalling    Anyway at least it'll be a distraction    For those that asked thank you very much, I'm fine, feeling decidedly un-pregnant (not that I know what pregnant feels like   ) but trying to stay positive   

Will try and get on for news tomorrow when the friend isn't looking   

Love to all   

Izzi xXx


----------



## lucky_mum

good luck Jo and Louise    hoping so much for great news for you both


----------



## Lilly7

Jo and Louise, Sending you Sooooooo much good luck. x


----------



## Rural Chick

Jo and Louise                for later this morning               

IzziLu and Driver -         



           to the rest of fab Team PR. 

I too am now bambi legs in the drinking department        . It was RH's birthday yesterday and I had a glass of cava to celebrate - I could only manage half of it and I am suffering this morning - looks like I'll be a cheap date from now on      .

Love to everyone

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

RC - you're up even earlier than me, must be something to do with having a small baby   

Well.......I got a   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Just can't believe it. Thought this happened to others, not me.

I went for a ClearBlue Digital in the end, and as we waited staring at the screen, I thought, it's going to be "Not Pregnant" as I feel EXACTLY like AF is about to arrive. Couldn't believe it when it said "Pregnant 1-2 weeks."

Can you believe I've been thrown out of bed by DP who " needs to get back to sleep" as I was doing too much "squealing."   How can he sleep at a time like this?

Louise - I am routing for you, lovely. I so hope you join Nix, Swinny and I.   

A Very Happy Jo. x


----------



## Miranda7

OH MY LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

Three lovely BFPs in a week! And so much deserved - well done JoM!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kittycat104

I also cannot believe I am typing this, but I too got a    !!!!


Woke up at an unearthly hour, tested and the second line appeared before I got out the bathroom.  I managed to fall over on the way back to the bedroom I was so excited.  The second line is not as dark, but its definitely a line and DH and I have checked it about 100 times and it is still there.


Jo - I was so pleased to read your good news too - I have been squealing as well!


Don't know what to do with myself now - have to face the next stressful task of the day soon - trying to get Take That tickets!


Louise xxx


----------



## LV.

Woo hoo!!!!! Congratulations Jo and sleepy DP! Over the moon for you both

OMG, was writing good luck for Louise and then you slipped in with a cracker too! Well done chick-a-dee! Congratulations!

Squeals all round! What a lovely start to the day

Xx


----------



## Züri

OMG Jo and Louise!!! wow wow wow so over the moon for you both, what fantastic news, and what a crop of BFP's this is fantastic xxxx


CONGRATS! x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Thanks girls   

Louise - that is such fantastic news!!!! Congratulations!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AoC

Whaaaaaaat?

*punches air*

Way to go, Team PR!!!!

Many congratulations, Jo, and LOL at your DP!

Many congratulations to you, too, Louise!

What a fantastic day.  

AND it's Friday!


----------



## Lilly7

OMG!!!!! What brilliant news to wake up to!   
     Congrats to you both Jo and Louise!


----------



## Han72

*SQUUUUUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!! YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS JO AND LOUISES!!!!!!*​


----------



## Malini

Congrats Jo!! So, so pleased.

And for you as well Louise. Wow!

And now sending wishes to Driver and Izzilu.

And to Heaps for happy scans.

Malini xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Yikes...congratulations Jo and Louise...this is an amazing time for team PR...who would have thought there would be so many BFP's in one week on our "little" board......this is fantastic news xxx


----------



## Han72

And this one's for yoooou Sausagio!!!






Aaaaall togevver now....

MAHNA MAHNA..   

xxxx

/links


----------



## Han72

No, wait....






     

/links


----------



## H&amp;P

Wowsers, just crawled out of my pit to do my crinone and take my first round of estrofem & vitamins etc and thought I would sneak on to wish the girls good luck again and you've all been up early peeing on sticks.........what a fab start to my long weekend off.

This calls for some dancing penguins



Izzy - really hoping you can keep up the run of good luck on here next Tuesday.    
Nix - Hope you have had a good nights sleep after your HCG panic yesterday ​
Swinny -    for your repeat HCG today, will be thinking about you all day. ​
Heaps - Hope your scan goes OK today   ​
Shorts - any sign of AF yet? Have you had a scan yet?​
AOC - Lovely to have you back we have missed your way with words. ​
Beachie - I'm meeting Jenny & Ben today for a walk and coffee if you are free? She's picking me up at 10:45 and then we are probably driving down to Pugneys, drop me a text if you fancy it. ​​
RC / Swinny / AOC - I also get leathered at just a sniff of alcohol but unfortunately I don't get the drunk bit I go straight from sober to head down toilet without the fun bit inbetween ​​


----------



## shortie66

WOOHOOOOOOOOOO
Posting from phone so not read all way back! 
OMFG such brilliant brilliant wonderful news today, congratulations Jo and Louise. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx Where's the dancing nana's when I need them? 
Aofc if u would like 2 stop at anna's hunny I would not be offended xxxxx
Woohoo


----------



## H&amp;P

shortie66 said:


> Where's the dancing nana's when I need them?


----------



## beachgirl

AM...would have loved to come but we've got scaffolders here this morning and not sure what time they'll have gone....typical that isn't it. How are you? x

Morning everyone x


----------



## H&amp;P

Beachie - scaffolders    what you having done? Just give me a ring when they are finished, not sure how long we will be out for depends on how cold it is and how long Ben stays asleep for    I'm sure the coffee part will be the longest bit


----------



## Han72

Hiya Beachie   

Drives    

xxx


----------



## beachgirl

AM...had solar panels fitted so they're going to be taking it down today.

Morning Mrs Nix..how are you today?


----------



## Han72

Knackered!  Sleeping really badly then getting up at 6.30 to feed the dogbot so DH can take her out before he goes to work.  I used to do it myself a bit later in the morning, but I'm scared to take her out cos she can go a bit mental sometimes and pulls like a steam train and it's taken me soo long to get here I'm not about to risk it all for a puppy, cute as she is!

DH keeps saying I should go back to bed once I've fed her, or have a nap during the day but the thing is, once I'm up, I'm up! And you can guarantee if I decide to put my head down during the day, someone will call as soon as I shut my eyes  Or madam decides it's playtime     

Gonna look into one of those halti lead things which is supposed to stop the pulling cos if I'm waking up 2-3 times in the night for the loo and then getting up at 6.30 for the dawg, this is gonna be a loooong pregnancy!!!!


----------



## Spuds

Awake early on my day off for TAKE THAT TICKETS ARGHHHHHH !!! Still half an hour before I can get in the queues to book anything


----------



## Spuds

WOOOOOOOOWWWWWWSAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!


Jo and Lousie I am over the moon for you !!!!!!!!                                                           




BRILLIANT !!!! XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## mag108

Jo: delighted for you hun  


Louise: very good news !


----------



## Spuds

Morning Mags xxxxx how are you doing hun ?


----------



## H&amp;P

jerseyspuds said:


> Awake early on my day off for TAKE THAT TICKETS ARGHHHHHH !!! Still half an hour before I can get in the queues to book anything


me too, I'm sat on the website waiting for 9am


----------



## beachgirl

Jersey...me too...what venue are you after?

Nix, you're quite right, don't want to risk it hun...what about a litter tray....x

Hi Mags, thinking of you x


----------



## beachgirl

AM...are you after Man?


----------



## H&amp;P

Beachie - yes, gonna try for Tuesday 7th June as think it won't be as manic with people trying as the Fri / Sat / Sun


----------



## beachgirl

Oh...I didn;t see the Tuesday....


----------



## Spuds

HELLLOOOO Driver n Beachy -        


Am soooo excited !!! have got phone ready and ticketmaster and ticket line all ready to go  


its gonna be hell on earth but just heard they will be doing more london ones in any event so still hope  )


is there anywhere else good to try ?
xxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

No idea who I'm going with, just gonna buy tickets and then work that bit out later   , DH said over hid dead body   

Jersey - they always release more dates that's the annoying thing about these, and the ticketmaster webiste will crash


----------



## beachgirl

AM..how many are you trying to get? I'd come with you


----------



## H&amp;P

Beachie - gonna try for 4 (and take whatever comes up even if they are miles away from the stage as done it before and rejected the first seats offered but then not got any more) as I know i will either be able to sell them or find people to come with me, would love to go with you so maybe we should both try for the Tuesday


----------



## beachgirl

Yeah, excellent, I'm onto it..


----------



## H&amp;P

I hate ticketmaster


----------



## beachgirl

Who on earth is gettign through as I;m not....


----------



## H&amp;P

Got one step further but now crashed again    actually got to say 4 tickets ooooo got to security check page now but it's frozen and I don't know if I dare refresh .....arghhh


----------



## beachgirl

OOOOOOHHH AM


----------



## Rural Chick

Jo and Louise - so thrilled for both of you - I've just had a little   in a nice way.  

                  
        
                  

Go Team PR and good luck with the tickets - I'll watch it on TV when it comes on


----------



## T0PCAT

Just logged on to check on Jo and Louise -       

Fantastic news - congrats to to both of you special ladies, you both dereseved a break.  

Good luck to the those of you trying to get take that tickets.

AFM - will be smiling all day with the wonderful news on the PR thread. 

Izz-        lets make it a hatrick


----------



## popsi

OMFG !!!! remind me please am i in the PR group !!!!! wooooo hooooo huge congrats to Jo and Louise, what a week its been !!!!>.... i am smiling from ear to ear xx

good luck with the tickets ladies, we debated but i know i wont be able to leave our princess for that long and enjoy /.... silly i know but we waited so long for her x

right back later off to have colour and restyle in hairdressers now xxx


----------



## Nicki W

JoM and louise - wow congratulations girls        
What a brilliant week for team PR
Nix - take it easy with that dog
Driver    hang in there
Beach - hello chick - good luck with the tickets. Meant to say send my love to Merse xx
Swinny    for today
Hello to AOC, Jersey, Shorts, Elinor, LV, heaps, Zahida, Izzy, RC, Pops, mal, Mags   
Bet you girls are all looking forward to your xmas do!
Love ya
Nicks


----------



## beachgirl

Morning Popsi, RC and Nicki  and Zahida x


----------



## LV.

I can't get on to Ticketmaster either, not even getting the homepage. Ggggg....


----------



## H&amp;P

Heaps -    can you convert to IUI? Hear if you want to talk it though   

Though really must go and dry my hair and get dressed as going out in less than an hour but can't stop trying on ticketmaster


----------



## beachgirl

Heaps, I agree with Driver, what about IUI? x


----------



## Han72

Aaah bummocks Heaps          

If you really can't face EC, maybe it's worth converting to IUI?         

xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

oh c*** heaps - as the other said IUI?


----------



## Overthemoon

OMG, that's amazing!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS LOUISE       

CONGRATULATIONS JO      

I am so excited, it's brilliant brilliant news!!

Heaps, it only takes one. I'm around this morning too if you want to talk about it     

xxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Oh my FG....congrats to follow but first,

Heaps - hun, I'm so sorry, I know you were worried yesterday when we emailed. I underestand it only takes one but I also underdstand your fears.You'll know what's right hun, Lots of love hun,       

Now Jo & Lou.......You beauties, I'm sooooooooooo pleased for your both, you must be over the moon.
         

Am & beachy- got your tickets?     

Sarah- thinking of you babe   

Am-I can't    hard enough for you hunny   

Morning all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

LM..nooooooooo


----------



## Little Me

ooops beachy, just ammened last post where I said your name


----------



## H&amp;P

Little Me said:


> Am & karen- got your tickets?


nope and got to go out now, so giving up  that's 1.5hrs of my life gone just clicking refresh and then screaming at the computer  

So before I go.......

Yippppeeeeee to team PR for 4 BFP's in just over a week.

LM - not long til your results   

Mags - 

Swinny - let me know how you get on   

Heaps - IUI is only a suggestion, I have been to EC with only 1 follicle before (and got a grade 1 blast at the end of it) so please go with your gut feel. 

Mal - Hope you are OK  (speak soon)


----------



## Little Me

I can't even be arsed to try TT tickets - seen em 3 times now so I'm hanging up my TT hat.......unless they slip another Birmingham date in


----------



## beachgirl

Am, I'll keep trying as stuck home currently...text me your mobile no x


----------



## Jumanji

Jo - so thrilled for you; I know it has sometimes been very, very hard for you seeing the rest of the "founder" PRs get pg.  But now your time has come!  Brilliant news!  

Louise - delighted for you too; it is always fantastic to see someone battle through several IVF poor responses, IUI conversions and, doubtless, the negative chat that goes with it!  Congratulations!!  

Heaps - hope you are ok and make the decision which is right for you.   

Mags - still thinking of you.   

Izzilu -     

much love to everyone else.


----------



## Spuds

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!


Girls - might have got 4 tickets for Sat 2 July at Wembley !!! - have to wait 48 nail biting hours for confirmation from the seller before my money goes through - its kind of a trade thing - the site is VIAGOGO - looks legitimate .......anyone used it before ??


trying not to get too excited but have already run around the house screaming and jumped on the bed


now wondering sht have I just blown £500 that I dont have on a bogus site arghhhhh !!


----------



## elinor

Logged on and can't believe the wonderful news from Jo and Louise!!!

Massive congratulations, and what a fantastic time for team PR.

JO - you have been hanging on in there for so long, and I know it's not going to be easy to 'relax and enjoy being pregnant', but you have made the first hurdle!!! Set your alarm tonight for 4.30am and poke DH, just to wake him up - how can he go back to sleep with such amazing news?
            

Louise - huge congratulations coming your way too.
         


Heaps - I am so sorry to hear about your cycle, and at a time when it seems this thread is celebrating, please remember we are here for you too. I can't comment on going to EC with only one follie, since when I have had dreadful responses I have generally had a few, and reasonable oestradiol levels but the b*ggers haven't been there or when they were haven't fertilised. I have had successful IUI, however, and that is much less invasive than EC/ET - well worth a thought, but we will be with you whatever you decide to do.        

Morning to everyone else - I am off to meet my sister at the airport, so may not get a chance to logon much over the weekend. Nix - take care and definitely don't do anything you are not happy with. I am getting up less in the night 2nd trimester - pretty sure that will change once bird's eye gets bigger, but hope you will not have a completely exhausting time all through. Swinny - you take care too!

Thanks for those that are still happy to see me in November (I will try to remember protective goggles, Shortie, or just hope that by being sober I can duck at the right time!)
All best wishes and love and luck, especially to those cycling or waiting...
Love
Elinor xx


----------



## Meltowers

Hi everyone, would you mind if I joined you and asked for some advice? I've just gone through the process of having my first IVF (after three failed IUIs) but I only got one egg (from 5 follicles). It did fertilise but then fragmented overnight so it didn't make it to transfer. I feel completely devastated.   I was on the max dose of stims so I don't see where I can go from here. I just don't know what to do next. I'm guessing by the nature of this thread that most of you will have had similar experiences and I was just after some advice really...

Thanks


----------



## mag108

Heaps:    I am so sorry hun that is really tough. Please get in touch if you fancy a coffee/chat. It is a rubbish rollercoaster. Full of cr**. 


Ladies well done on getting those tickets. I nearly got caught up in the excite and I dont really like TT!


I am ok girls. Slept last night after 2 glasses of wine. I seem to be determined not to be devastated by the bfn. Prob because I have spend so much time being miserable in the last 4.5yrs! I am clearly upset, but I am determined to keep momentum, helped by having a a loose plan (as yet to be discussed properly with DH). 
x


----------



## almond

Ladies just bobbing on really quickly to say

Jo - PM'd but over the moon for you!

Louise - congrats, fabulous news!

Heaps - huge    I'm so sorry. I've tried to pm you as been in a similar position - though really just to send thgts and offer you a chat because these choices are so individual - but your inbox is full

Mags - hope you're doing ok   

Meltowers - welcome. I've got to get off the net so can't reply properly but clinic and protocol can make a big difference. If you give the girls more info I'm sure they can help

Morning all and lots of love
xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Mags    thinking of you x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Heaps - I am so sorry, lovely. I hope you can reach a decision you are both happy with.   

Mags -   

Thanks everyone for all your congratulations - each one means so much to me. I'm trying not to move onto the next stage of anxiety waiting for the scan just yet, and am going to try to enjoy being pregnant. I honestly NEVER thought I would get this far.

I just had to ask - Nix! Why on earth can't DH feed the doglet? Why do you have to get up to do it?

Love to you all,
Joxx

PS Good luck with the TT tickets. Not really my cup of tea, I have to admit, but it takes all sorts!


----------



## T0PCAT

Hi Meltowers - so sorry your first cycle was unsuccessful.  Pls don't give up there are other clinics out there that have had good success treating poor responders.  The Lister in London is excellent and if you want to go abroad then Jinenmed in Istanbul are good too.  there is a link further up the thread for the poor responder reaserch thread, have a read of that.  Hope this helps


----------



## beachgirl

Think I'm giving up...been here for nearly 3 hours now....and EBay have them already on sale...shame


----------



## Ourturn

Jo and Lou - how totally amazing, Huge congrats!               

this must be a record for team PR! 

Heaps - I am gutted for you, sending you huge gentle         

Mags - hugs to you too         

Swinny          

Nix - those clips made me    We have a halti for benji who pulls and it really WORKS! 

Driver - I would go with you, my dh feels the same way   

Spuds looked at that site but tickets were £120 each for Brum! 

The official sites all seem to be down.....its nuts

Been working this morning so way behind. Going to hairdressers in a mo. Do I stick to a shorter sleek bob (easy) or have some layers put in? 

Anna x


----------



## Han72

Jo Macmillan said:


> I just had to ask - Nix! Why on earth can't DH feed the doglet? Why do you have to get up to do it?


Hey preggy lady! I know I know but I already feel guilty about not taking her out.... and the truth is I'm usually awake anyway, due to overexcitement, weak bladder or jetlag I dunno but the thing is once I get up and start bustling around I can't go back to sleep. Although am gonna try and grab a nap now... 

Good luck with deciding about the haircut Dinna!

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Anna- I love your chic bob, but I guess you could have a few choppy layers?   

yo Nix   

Ooh GreyD eat his first bed last night.   
Also ladies....Anna & Nix mainly.... aparantly doggys hit their adolescence / teenage years around 4/5 months....i think GD has hit his cos he's becoming a little naughty.  Any tips?

aah, also, little Charlie cat has come along on our walk around the block the last 2 nights, bless him it's cute but greyD finds it very distracting


----------



## Ourturn

LM - just be firm and keep up the training. Ignore the bad (difficult I know) and praise good behaviour. Watch out for the chewing phase which comes at around 5-6 months when adult teeth come through


----------



## Little Me

yeah pretty much what we're doing ..... the chewing phase is here I think..he's 19 weeks on Sunday.
measured him today, he's 20" tall by 20" tall    
Also, do you clip your dogs nails?  His nails are like spears


----------



## laurab

Blimey - Congrats Lou and Jo...


----------



## Ourturn

no need with benj but Daisy's are sharp.  Wouldn't risk doing it myself as clipping them can hurt them (due to nerve endings) so will go to the vets or a professional groomer

Have you tried taking him for walks on hard surfaces ie concrete so they can blunt down?


----------



## Little Me

Yep, he goes on the pavement of an evening now as the park is too dark
I'll call the vets xx


----------



## LV.

OMG, Rolfie is naughty already at 12 weeks... god help us!


----------



## lucky_mum

Wooohoooo, fantastic news!       
So pleased for you Louise and Jo, wishing you both very happy and healthy  pregnancies   

Brilliant.


----------



## H&amp;P

jerseyspuds said:


> Girls - might have got 4 tickets for Sat 2 July at Wembley !!! - have to wait 48 nail biting hours for confirmation from the seller before my money goes through - its kind of a trade thing - the site is VIAGOGO - looks legitimate .......anyone used it before ??


 I don't like you anymore  , can you believe ticketmaster is still not working properly, I saw some tickets on viagogo but they were quiet a lot above face value so didn't go for them, I think it is a safe site to use though just not an official site so they charge more for the tickets.

I am sure they will release more dates in the next few days so will keep my ears open.

still  at all the good news this week


----------



## Swinny

Hiya girlies

I can now breathe again.....

I missed the party again            whoo hoo Jo & Wheezy!! I am so thrilled for you. My goodness this is just the the best news to start the weekend. Love and big      and     for you both.


AFM - My little bean let me know that he/she is doing very nicely. My HCG has increased to 247 since monday, so more than doubling. Had a tough time getting through those doors at St Mary's this morning, as it just brings memories of my ectopics folloding back. It was the same nurse who I saw all those years ago and she remembered me, she was really lovely. Anywhoo, no more bad memories for the Swinny's, scan booked for 9.15 next Friday.

Back on later tonight as at work now


----------



## AoC

Rush post.... BRILLIANT, Swinny!!!  I punched the desk with joy when I read your post, and the monitor went out!  LOL!

TT didn't raise a blip with me first time round.  THIS time round I'm completely gone in adoration....


----------



## H&amp;P

AnnaofCumberland said:


> TT didn't raise a blip with me first time round. THIS time round I'm completely gone in adoration....


I'm the same didn't like them at all first time round.

Swinny - been grinning from ear to ear since I got your text.


----------



## H&amp;P

OMG I have actually got tickets    Wed 8th June Manchester, seated, don't know where in stand as i only had 2 minutes to complete sale so didn't have time to look, I have 4 now I think Beachie wants one AnnaSB were you serious? anyone else before I start sending texts to see who wants to join me?


----------



## T0PCAT

Swinny - brilliant news, what does Dr G know anyway


----------



## beachgirl

AM...seated is great...so pleased you perservered....thank you ever so much x x 

Swins...not sure if you got my voicemail...xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Swinny - that is just brilliant!!! I hope you can relax and enjoy it a bit more now....(and DON'T worry about the scan - it's all going really well!)

I don't think I'll be having my HCG measured - thought I'd just do HPT's until the first scan. I was worried I might get stressed and hung up on the numbers. What do you all think - what will I gain from having them done? I need to go and see my GP on Monday to try to sweet talk her into prescribing Cyclogest, Progynova and Gestone until I am 12 weeks, so i could ask her then..... But knowing my local surgery each test will take 7 days to come back, then they'll lose the result, then get me mixed up with someone else...you get the picture.......

x


----------



## Ourturn

Using someones network at hairdressers wifi not password protected

Swinny whoo hoo even gorgy must be happy now!

Driver I love you. I am sooo excited!


----------



## beachgirl

This is a good day.....Anna, looking forward to meeting you, hope we get to meet up before then x


----------



## LV.

Swinny that's great news, thrilled for you sweetheart


----------



## Züri

Swinny so so sooooo pleased that your numbers are good, such a relief for you


Jo I only ever had bloods done on OTD day as I was in hospital but have crap veins they didn't bother doing anymore so I neve knew if they had doubled or whatever, I think they can stress you out if they are not as high as maybe someone else's so i would agree it could be a good idea not to bother and work yourself up xx


Such a good day today 3 lots of good news and good news yesterday xx


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all


Thank you so much for all your wonderful messages - it means so much and I can honestly say I would never have got to this point without all your support, advice and friendship   


Jo - I am not having bloods done.  Like you, I think I would stress over the numbers.  I spoke to one of the Lister nurses and she said unless I was spotting, she didn't think there was any real need.  So, think I will just be POAS for a few days more to make doubly sure too.


Swinny - brilliant news and a scan only a week away.   


Heaps - sorry it wasn;t the news we were hoping for today.  I found it really hard to decide whether to go for IVF or not on my 2nd rubbish cycle - in the end, the clinic made the choice for me as they wouldn't proceed anyway.  I hope whatever the decision is, that you feel as comfortable as you can with it.


Mags -glad you have got a plan - and had a decent sleep


Anna - what did you decide about your hair?


Louise xx


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


Heaps i was so sad to read your news today sweetheart       i know how utterly heartbreaking it is to have a cycle cancelled, you have come so far and it feels like it was all for nothing.   You have to do what is right for you hunny, i had 2 follies and i cancelled tho did go for iui, obviously didnt know then i had two blocked tubes and both had hydros.    Just give urself some time sweetheart before you decide your next steps.      


Sorry no more perso's im off out again tonight.    Still no af here, still feels like she's gonna show but tbh im a bit p 1ssed off with it now, will organise a scan for net week if no show by monday.


P.S. ANYONE WITH A SPARE TICKET OR TWO FOR TAKE THAT PLEASE LET ME KNOW


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hiya Gang

Just managing to check in.  Two days in one week I am getting better.

First I am so sorry Heaps.  I know how devastating it is to have a cycle cancelled.  I had my first one cancelled has only had two follices. Converted to IUI but it did not work.  Second cycle also only had two follices but went ahead anyway and they got one egg that did not fertilise.  Its a tough decision.     

Jo and Louise OMG so pleased for you both.  Bet you are besides yourselves with excitement.    
Swinny Glad eveything is progressing nicely.

Hi to everyone else and     to those that need them.

AFM had a stressful day this morning because I lost my purse.  Looked all over for it at work.  Sneaked out of work to look for it and went back to my house to look for it and could not find it.  Then my mam went back down to my house and looked for it and she could not find it.  So cancelled all my cards.  Then got in and someone's nephew on my road had found it.  They put a note through the door saying they had found it.  The teenager who found it was so honest he had not even nicked the £20.00 in my purse.  So there are some nice people in the world.  Gave him a £10.00 for his trouble.

Also AF arrived at 17.00, was gutted cos was secretly hoping for a natural BFP,  it happened once I live in hope.  So going to QE hospital on Monday and will probably start my last round of funded IVF.  So scarred cos just keep thinking it will be our last go for a while.  Part of me feels like putting it off another month but I know I will just feel the same way again next month so gonna take the plunge I think.

Take Care

Ginger Baby


----------



## Ginger Baby

Oh Heaps you are right it is sooo hard.  Probably have a little cry myself in a minute !!

    

GB


----------



## T0PCAT

Oh heaps     life really sucks sometimes.  I hope your plan will help you realise your dream

GB -     I know the scared feeling I am petrified about my next tx cycle.  Wishing all the luck in the world sweetie.  

Shortie - I hope you have a good night out.  

AFM - having a meltdown at the moment, I should be feeling really positive and have hope given all the good news on the thread this week.  I feel as though I am at the bottom of a big mountain and I can't see the top.  I am scared I won't clear the hidden C, the Humira won't work and our bext tx cycle will be a disaster, I know it sounds really silly.....     and I have no evidence that any of the above is true.  Sorry for the downer


----------



## lucky_mum

Heaps, I am so sorry sweetie   gutted for you    lots of luck with having a go naturally, stranger things have happened hon    

Swinny - so happy to read your news re your levels  wishing you smooth sailing from here on in and a very happy and healthy  pregnancy 

GB - lots and lots of luck for starting again soon    

Zahida -   

Can't stop, just wanted to also say, for those of you with pyscho-beetch MILs, there is a 2 part drama on ITV on Monday 9pm called The Little House which you will relate to  based on a fab book I have read in the past by Philippa Gregory, should be great if they stick to the book's story 

Have a great weekend all  lots of luck to those testing soon   

P.S. Whoever asked about more cycling for me - planning to go back for frostie in the Spring


----------



## purple72

Not been on line for a few days and oh my goodness!

Firstly heaps sweetie, sending you the biggest hugs my darling. A cancelled cycle is so tough to deal with! but go for the BMS, who knows hey     thinking of you x

Nix! Bl00dy hell woman! what good beta's! Many many congrats

And Jo and Louise! Wow what a change in fortunes for the PR girls! Well done ladies

Long may this positive streak continue ladies!

Sx


----------



## Nicki W

Heaps -    Good luck to you - glad you have a plan   
GB   
Swinny - well done on those numbers dudette!     
Love to all
NW


----------



## purple72

Swinny hunny fab news on the numbers hunny!  x


----------



## fishface

Omg omg omg, jo and Louise what amazing news!!!

Heaps xxxx


----------



## IzziLu

Guests only just gone to bed    so just taking the chance to bob on for news and....

OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG (squeeling very quietly so as not to disturb guests!   ) 2   s in one day, I am sooooooo excited, congrats Jo and Louise      

Swinny, fantastic news on those figures hun    

Heaps    sorry this cycle hasn't worked as planned but here's hoping the    does the job   

Hope all you girlies off to TT have a fabulous time   

Gotta sleep now....

nite nite all   

Izzi xXx


----------



## Swinny

Morning


Well I have to say that this is nothing short of a record for Team PR. 4 BFP's and I am smiling...actually I'm grinning from ear to ear   !! Go Team PR!!   


RC – Give Emilia a big squishy cuddle from me, her magic bubbles worked again     


JoMc   Sunk in yet?? Oh I am so with you on that feeling of jaw dropping amazement....I too NEVER thought I'd see the day! Well my little bump buddy if my week has been anything to go by, if you don't need to have your HCG tested I wouldn't bother. I had to because of the immunes and having to have IVIG and Progesterone increased. If we weren't going through this we probably wouldn't even know about HCG levels. If you can i'd wait for the scan. I have driven myself potty all week worrying and it was all fine. Kate the nurse at St Mary's Epu yesterday asked if I wanted to come back on Sunday for a repeat and I said no, I am now just going to go for my 1st scan on Friday. I've booked a GP's appointment for next Thursday to try and get my Cyclogest, Clexane, Pred and Gestone on NHS prescription so fingers crossed.


Lou   Whoo hoo, how you feeling this morning sugar?? I am soooo delighted for you. Enjoy this and I agree with your plan, step away from the HCG!! Hope you and DH are having a lovely cosy celebratory weekend xx


GB – Good luck with this tx my lovely, we are all routing for you.  How's things with your bro? Hope he's doing ok xx


LV – Hello flower, yeah, you're little Northern Monkey mate is breathing a huge sigh of relief. Don't think I've ever had a more tense week   


Zuri – yeah what she said!! 


Yo Nix you up yet my little nocturnal friend. I am up with the larks once again. I was soooooo hoping to lie in this morning and sleep for a bit, but oh no, wide awake at 5.30am   


Popsi   How's the new barnet my love? What did you have done? 


Anna   You too, what did you go for in the end, a sleek Danni style bob or a funky layered look?? 


LM – How funny is that....I have a mental image of little Grey'D with a bit of bed sticking out of his mouth and nowhere for him to sleep. 
Can we have a list of Party People for next month pwease pwease pwease   


Steph    Thanks my lovely friend. I am taking my Worzel Gummidge Stress Head off and replacing it with the Zen like one instead   


Elinor – Have a lovely time with your sis gorgeous. I'll bring us some bubble wrap for the party next month   


Mags   Morning flower. Looking forward to seeing you on Tuesday. It'll have to be about 5.30 though as the rotters at work have put me on to cover until 5.


Nicks  Thanks my lovely, I thought I was going to bl**dy hyperventilate yesterday when it got to 12.45 and no call from hospital...I was shaking so hard when my moby did start to ring and flew out of the door of our department (we're in a massive open plan office) to take the call. I just burst into tears when she gave me the results. No more of this tense stuff, relaxation all the way for me now.


AnnaOC – Hope I didn't break your PC   


Meltowers – Hello and welcome to the thread. I was sorry to hear about your recent tx. Just looked at your profile info, has DH's sperm been tested too? When you said max dose of stimms, what did they have you on? We have all had similar experiences on here and there's lots that you can do to improve things. I took micronised DHEA for a long time last year and that seemed to help with my egg quality. You could also maybe consider adding Letrazole into your protocol, that works like Clomid and helps generate more follies. Which clinic are you currently at? Lots of us have either gone abraid for treatment and others have opted for The Lister down in london as they have a great reputation with ladies like us. Let us know a little more about you hun and hopefully we'll be able to offer some suggestions.


Heaps – I know we were texting yesterday but I just wanted to say again how sorry I am that this tx has had to be cancelled. It happened to us twice when we were first getting started and I remember only too well how devastating it feels. I am around for a coffee, telephone chat and hugs if you need me. I am glad that although yesterday was a very sad day for you both, you were totally there for each other and shared. These are for you       
Oh and our posts crossed then so I am just amending, Penny rocks, she is one of the nicest, most clued up people that I have had the good fortune to meet along this path. She is so passionate and it shines through her, nothing is too much trouble for her and I am so happy that you're off to see her next month. I think you made the right decision   


Zahida – Yeah you're right what does the G Man know. When I came out of his office on Tuesday I felt like somebody had let all the air out of my tires....they're fully pumped up again now.
I know where you are coming from, but put a different spin on things lovely. This time with this tx, you are ticking so many more boxes. You are doing everything you can to calm your body down (which is exactly what I did) and so you will be in far better shape this time around. Come on litlle lady PMA PMA all the way        


IzziLu    Hello PUPO Princess, Not too much longer now honeybun    Hope you have a nice weekend planned with your guests. What you up to??


Driver   Glad you got the TT tickets, beachy is beside herself with giddiness. I am soooooooo jealous, I so wanted to go. How you holding up Dolly?? Thanks for all your texts this week my lovely, very thoughtful of you mwah   


Laura – you too hun, I really do appreciate all the love and support     


LW – Hey hun    


Fishy, Almond, Zuri, Beachy, and all the rest of the gang


----------



## beachgirl

Morning....isn't it a lovely day...Team PR back on track and it's the weekend

Heaps, glad that you have a plan of action, keeping everything crossed for you hun x


----------



## H&amp;P

Heaps - so please you and P have a plan   

Swinny - I thought of you for TT but you will have your hands full in June   

Izzy -     

Car in for MOT and just decided to go to Wetherby races this afternoon, it's a gorgeous day.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning all,

Thanks so much for your lovely messages. Each one really means so much. 

Heaps - my god, you are a brave, strong woman. Fantastic that you now have a plan. I've heard Penny is amazing.

Izzilu - how long til you test? Hope you are hanging on in there ok.

Driver - great news about the TT tickets! 

Spuds - did you get yours in the end?

Swinny - wow, what a post! Glad you are feeling much more positive.

Zuri, Louise and Swinny - I'm going to take your advice and not have HCG tested. Like you say, I would only stress about it anyway. Thanks girls.

I too woke up at 6am and couldn't get back to sleep. SIL and hubby are staying at the moment and they got up to take the doglets out for me and brought me a cup of tea in bed. What a waste, I was wide awake anyway......  

GB -   

Zahida - you too   

Hi LM, LV, Shortie, Beachie, Purps and everyone else.

Jo x


----------



## T0PCAT

Morning Team PR, 

Heaps - I have heard such wonderful things about Penny, so glad she can help and the 18th Nov isn't that far away   

Swinny - your story about getting your result yesterday made me   , to was so uplifting, that'll be me in February.  

Louise, Jo, Nix  - have you stopped pinching yourselves yet   .  

Driver, Izz            

Purps, RC loving the ** pics of Isaac and Emilia, they get cuter everytime,

Hi to everyone else

AFM - still in PJ's    but will need to crack on with do washing and housework.  DH back later from work - we had a really long chat lastnight about next tx cycle so feeling a bit better.


----------



## Meltowers

Thanks for all your replies and welcomes..

Swinny, almond, Zahidae -  thanks for the welcomes and info. I was wondering about the Lister having looked on your thread and seen that people seem to rate it. I have contacted them about an initial appointment. My only worry is that I live in the North West and work full time (and no option of changing this at the moment) so I'm worried about the feasibility of being treated in London.  What's been the situation for you ladies? My 3 IUIs and 1 IVF have been at MFS in Manchester and I've had to go in before 9am for blood tests and I don't know how this would be possible elsewhere? Thanks for the DHEA info as well. I'll definitely look into this a bit more..

It's very encouraging to see BFPs   on this thread and I look forward to reading all your stories so I can respond to you all personally.

Just so you know my story...I originally started trying nearly 10 years ago (~29 years old). Tried for a year or so ourselves then got NHS appointment. Had the initial tests etc and all fine. My then hubby also tested and everything excellent with him. Put in the unexplained category. We were put on waiting list for NHS (at that point was long wait) and told to keep trying ourselves in meantime. Unfortunately relationship broke down a year or so later. I've been with my current partner about three years. Again tried ourselves for a while but no joy. Went to MFS about a year ago (can't get NHS funding) for initial tests. Again couldn't find anything wrong with me other than AMH quite low (11.6 at that point). Some issues with DH in that low morphology and sperm antibodies (he had testicular cancer when he was 19 but did then go on to have three kids) but not that bad really. Anyway, 3 failed IUIs. Then had AMH retested just before ICSI and had fallen to 3.7   . They put me on the short protocol, 0.25 of burserlin and 450 of fostimon for about 11 days. I only got 5 follicles, 1 egg and the rest you know. Just very confused about what to do next.

Anyway, that's my situation. Like I said I look forward to reading all your stories if you'll have me on this board

Mel xx


----------



## T0PCAT

Hi Meltowers, 

A very good friend of mine has just had treatment at the Lister and she lives in Ireland!  She had her initial scan in London and then had subsequent scans, blood tests by doctor at home, EC and ET were done at the Lister.  Think she took about 4 days off work - would this be possibel for you?


----------



## AoC

Heaps, you sound well on top of it, love.  Or well on top of DH.  Or vica versa.... ggg  Good luck!  Hugs and hugs.

Zahida, even Everest is climbed one step at a time.  If you can't manage the mountain, just concentrate on the next step until you're strong enough to lift your head again.  One day you'll get to plant your flag on the summit and scream your triumph and defiance out across the roof of the world.

Hooray for TT success!!!

*g* Swins.  Was only a hot desk PC, so it didn't matter!  

Welcome, meltowers.    Did I say that already?  I have an atrocious memory!  My story's a pretty basic one - long standing endometriosis with a side order of historic thyroid trouble (possibly interelated auto-immune issues?).  I'm done with tx, but waiting for surgery to treat the endo, and they're refusing to rule out the possibility of a natural pregnancy after that, although I doubt it.

A/F is upon me.  Almost passed out over boiled eggs this am. I am SO ready for surgery now....


----------



## popsi

just checking in quicky as had a busy day and more to do !! all good fun stuff tho x

swinny... the hair is good ( I think lol) had nice rich colour on it (to hide grey !!!) and then had it cut into a short bob at the back with longer razored sides.. and had my partin cut out so just choppy fringe now.. its a change and i feel better LOL ! xx

anneofC... I hear you on the endo honey i think mine is starting to take over again too its dreadful xx

sorry got to dash... back later when princess goes to bed ( i wont say sleep as last night we did not LOL !) x factor and strictly tonight ladies.. and few drinks and some nice M&S food is order of the day in this house lol xx


----------



## Ourturn

Beachey - really looking foward to meeting you too. Will send you a mail via ** with my number. Are you comming to Brum on the 26th Nov? 

Anna - when will you have the op?

Popsi - hair sounds great! 

Heaps - not getting to tx is as bad as a bfn if not worse. The time I failed to get to transfer was the pitts. Hope you and dh as looking after each other      Penny rocks! She is the first medical person I have spoken to who I feel REALLY cares about ladies like us. Ladies on her thread adore her and I can see why.


Zahida - I was diagnosed with sh*t immunes a year ago and found it incredibly overwhelming and depressing. I still get down about it now, its a real rollercoaster. Whilst its great to see other pr's get pg its difficult to believe it will happen to me (well not miscarrying is my specific issue!)      

Melttowers - sorry you have found yourself here but WELCOME   

Swinny, Jo, Lou and Nix - hope you are all taking it easy.

Lou and Swinny - hairdresser said the hair I lost around my temples still hasn't grown back so a bob is the best bet for disguising the patches    But I went a bit shorter than usual and had the back is layered a bit so quiet happy with it.

Steph - I'm sky+ing that, looks good.

GB - think we all feel sad everytime af arrives regardless. Maybe you will feel more positive if you have a cycle planned?

Izzi and Driver     

Mag - how are you doing?   

Hi LadyV, Spuds, Shortie, LM, Zuri, RC, Purps, fishface, Nicki. LW and everyone I haven't mentioned   

Had a horrible 'red wine' head this morning Seemed like such a good idea at the time.

Was thinking about getting on the de waiting list at reprofit, but then is there any point if I'm probably going to go to go with Penny? She was no waiting list and most of her donors are polish, blonde and blue eyed. This really appeals as I would be getting an ethnic match which would be such a bonus. Plus she is very knowledgable re antibiotics ect. Think I have just answered my own question! 
Next milestone will be getting my lad and immunes restested at the end of November to see if the LIT worked and whether clearing C has bought by pesky nk's and tfn alpha down. After dh's latest result really need some good news as part of me is ready to throw in the towel and say enough is enough.


Anna x


----------



## T0PCAT

AOC -    you always know the right thing to say, thank you.  

Anna - Yes you have answered your own question about going to SERUM, Penny does sound like a special doctor and to be honest I am veering towards cycling with her....its difficult to know what to do as this is our last shot with my OE with immunes.  As AOC said take one step at a time that's all we can do otherwise it would be overwhelming and you would throw in the towel.     .  

It must be the day to get your hair done for team PR, I have dyed my hair too today.  Making veg curry tonight and then settling down to watch x-factor.  No booze as still on AB's till tuesday, DH and I are really missing the wine tonight


----------



## soracha_99

Hi ladies,

Joining the group I am a poor responder :-( and going for a second shot at ICSI could really do with advice on getting more eggs this time round! I am taking Bruselin one week now and estimated EG is 29th November! I hope you all don't mind me wading in like this!


----------



## AoC

Dunno, AnnaSB.  I'm waiting to hear about dates.  But I'm on the short notice list for the op, too, so something may come up.  And yes, I think you did answer your own question!

Hugs for the endo worsening with you, too, Popsi.  Will you get it treated?  

I'm glad, Zahida.    Hugs, sweetie.

All waders welcome, Soracha!  Hugs for being a poor responder - what's your treatment history?  I'm not much good at tx advice, but lots of others here are.  Have a few more hugs in the mean time.


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies
Enjoyed my extra hour in bed so much im going back there for a bit! 
Hope everyones having a lovely weekend. Now the question is do we get sweeties for any trick or treaters 2nite or do we take the battery out the doorbell, turn all the lights off and pretend no ones in? Hmmm xxxxx


----------



## mag108

morning ladies.
Had a lovely nite out, friends 40th, great food and then fab funk at Band on the Wall. 
Forgot my troubles!


....made the scrummiest breakfast ever this morning, very berry French toast!...jealous?


x


----------



## T0PCAT

Morning shorts - I am just up the extra hour in bed was lurvely.  We get lots of trick or treaters so have boought lots of sweets already, got the cheapy swizzler ones.  Has AF turned up yet?

AOC - hope you get to the top of the list soon for your op.  I get really bad pain with my AF for a couple of days but so can totally sympathise.  

Hi Soracha, can give more details about your history/ treatments?


----------



## T0PCAT

Mag - so jealous I am salivating here


----------



## LV.

Mags - lovely to hear you had a fab night petal

We had friends over for dinner and got ridiculously drunk. DH spilled red wine on our brand new carpet and then hilariously poured even more on the carpet thinking it was white wine, oops! We also make a Halloween punch and put frozen blue hands in it and the blue food colouring also got on the carpet and hubby put shaving foam on it!!!! Ahhhhhh!!!!!

Now waiting for Penny to call, cant believe she works on a Sunday. Excited to hear what she says

Back later for propers

Xxx


----------



## Lilly7

Morning Ladies,

Heaps,   I'm so sorry your cycle was cancelled. I know well how horrible that is.     
I'm glad you have a new plan in place . . Penny sounds great. x

Driver, how are you bearing up with the 2ww?          

Swinny, I'm So glad your HCG results are increasing nicely.   

Izzilu,         

LM, I clip all 3 of our dogs claws . . and the cats (Maine ***** seem to have massive claws)
I asked the vet to show me how to do it and since then have done it myself. The trick is to just take the very end off . . and on lighter claws you can actually see the quick to avoid. x

Hi and Welcome Mel and Soracha. x

Hi to Beachy, Zahida, Jo, ASB, AOC, Malini, LV, Zuri, Louise, Mags, Shortie, GB, Steph, Pops, and everyone else   


AFM, I've decided to scrap my NHS clinic and have made an appt with Jaya at the Lister which is only a week away now. It feels like the right decision as my old clinic just won't budge with their protocol and I often feel that they don't have time to properly answer my questions or get to grips with all the different aspects of my IF.
I was due to start tx in about 3 weeks at my old clinic but think I'm going to leave it till after Christmas now. 

This morn I bumped into a friends husband. They have a LO who's about 3 months and both know about our situation. I asked after my friend and he went into raptures about what an amazing feeling it is to have a baby and to be a parent and how wonderful their baby is and all the ways in which she's growing and changing from day to day. I've been a bit better at coping with my IF of late but for some reason today his insensitivity has set me off and I feel quite emotional and weepy. I guess he didn't realize how insensitive he was being.

I hope everyones having a nice weekend. x


----------



## beachgirl

Leola,sending you a big hug x


----------



## Lilly7

Thanks Beachy.


----------



## Swinny

Zahida – That's my girl      xxx


Mel   Hey hun. I live in North Manchester and although I went to Cyprus for treatment this time I have also had 3 fresh cycles and and FET at Care in Manchester and they had always been fantastic with me. Unfortunately, last year at the time that I needed my further investigations (immunes) Care were not fully onboard with the whole immune tx, I believe now they offer a full work up. Maybe a move to Care might be a good move for you?? Dr Patel is very good and is the most forward thinking over there. Another idea.....Mags another member of team PR has just had treatment at the Lister and she had a lot of her monitoring done by Care and simply went down to London for the crucial treatment dates, maybe that'd work for you too??


AnnaOC – Phew!!! Oh and by the way I am in awe of your eloquence, it's no bloody wonder you're a span dangly author, you write so beautifully. Your post to Zahida was lovely and I couldn't agree more   
Hope you are feeling ok today with the evil witch    Hopefully that surgery will help sort the pain. I have been down that road too and the relief after surgery is amazing. Fingers crossed for a speedy date   


Anna & Popsi – ooooohhh fabilous new hair....I likkkeeeeeee!!    


Anna    I am convinced that clearing the C and my 3 lots of LIT calmed my immunes down. My NK's were off the scale October last year and then after all the treatment, all of NK panel apart from CD19 & CD5+ were within normal range. I still had to have 2 x IVIG before tx to calm that NK down, but my overall picture was vastly improved. I soooooo hope you find the same when you have your re-test. When you having it done honey?? Oh and yep, you did answer your own question   


Soracha – Hello and welcome. Can you give us some more info??


Mags – Glad that you went out and shook your bootie my gorgeous friend, you needed that   
Mmmmmm breakfast sounded scrummy. I had two breakfasts this morning. Paul was out watching the football last night so I went over to stay with Helen, and baby Niamh, so got full english before I left theirs this morning and then when I got back home my very hungover Swinny had made me a sausage butty. Well it'd have been rude not to   


LV – WTF....agghhhhhhhh your beautiful new carpet! I had a very funny mental image of your DH tipping a whole bottle of red all over the place   


Leola – I am so sorry that your friend's hubby was so insensitive. Men in general (not you RC if you're reading) just don't have the tact and sensitivity thing that females have inherently. He won't have even been thinking about you honey, he'll have been completely wrapped up in his little fluffy world of love and happiness, dying to shout it to anyone willing to listen. I am sending you massive    
I wish you lots and lots of luck for your appointment next week and I totally think you've made the right decision about ditching the NHS treatment. In my experience, it's a one size fits all and no deviation from standard treatment protocols whether they work for you or not.


Beachy   


Nicki, Zuri, Purps,Steph, Leola – Thanks girls        I am a much happier and more relaxed Sarah this weekend


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Not looking good for me. I started with the most awful AF cramps yesterday - to the point of being doubled up with pain - and then started spotting slightly, just faint pink. In the middle of the night I went to the loo and there was quite  alot of browish blood when I wiped. Since then it's just been a tiny bit of pink when I wipe only, but the awful cramps have continued.

So I re-tested this morning, but not only was it still positive, but it was a darker line than yesterdays  . I wasn't surprised it was still positive as I thought it might take a while for the HCG to leave my body anyway, but I WAS suprised it was a darker line. I've been doing First Response, and this mornings was about as dark as the control line, so not just a faint positive.

But I feel like I'm in the middle of a period, the way the stomach cramps are, and the watery pink every time I go to the loo doesn't help. I spent all last night crying, convinced the pregnancy is over.

I will test again in the morning, and then phone the clinic for advice if it's still positive. Surely if it is positive, 4 postive tests in a row is a good sign?

There's nothing I can do is there? I had an extra Cyclogest at lunchtime out of desparation.

a very worried Jo.


----------



## T0PCAT

Jo -     bleeding in early pregnancy is common.  Is there an early pregancy until near you?  you could get checked out there or even go to A&E


----------



## lucky_mum

Jo, as Z says bleeding in early pregnancy is very common, especially brown blood - and the AF pains will probably be the embryo "digging" in/placenta forming/implantation - I remember a heavy AF type ache too in the week after I tested positive, and really sharp pains - some were really painful - hang in there hon, and hope clinic can reassure you in the morning


----------



## LV.

Jo - it's so cruel that AF and early pregnancy share similar symptoms. I know it must be such a worry, can you get to an EPRU as Zahida suggests? It might save you a sleepless night. Big hugs, thinking of you xxx


----------



## shortie66

Jo hang in there sweetheart, just rest and more rest sweetheart. Like everyone says spotting in early pregnancy is more common than most people realise.        


Swinny hello darling gad ur more relaxed this weekend. Cant wait for next month, i will have to have your alcoholic drinks for you       


Leola ahhhh pants to your friends husband     Good luck at the lister sweetheart    


Hiya lv steph zahida and everyone     


Gotta start cashing up now as i havent done any this week yet    Banking and accounts tomorrow and then more christmas shopping.  Have bought 2 pairs of kiddies jamas today, certain ones are on 2 for £8.00 from Matalan    That means i can get them something else to go with them and scott wont moan about the cost   


Who asked for the christmas list earlier    I will find it out in a sec and post it


----------



## shortie66

Here it is ladies

Think the restaurant is booked for 7pm, if anyone else would like to come please let either me or LM know.

We are doing a secret santa for the night, £5.00 MAXIMUM on the pressie.  

Defo
LM
Arsey 
Spuds
LV
Tracey
Elinor
Donks
AofC
Heaps
Annasob
Shortie
Louises
Sarah (Swinny)
Calypso
Beachy
Ally
Zahida

Maybe
Laura
Steph
Wazycat
Izzilu


----------



## Han72

Jo hon     Please please try to stay calm (about a billion times easier said than done I know  ) but honestly, chances are it's a mix of implantation bleeding and just bits and bobs left over from EC.          I also think our bodies are a bit darft cos the symptoms of early preg mimic AF almost exactly, which is a total PITA when it comes to trying to relax at a time like this  Definitely put your feet up hon, no lifting anything heavier than a cuppa! Oh and this might help...

http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/earlypregnancysymptoms/chart_common_overall.php

Also, I know there's been a fair bit of discussion about this lately but I would go for bloods. 2 HCG tests taken 48 hours apart will at least give you a clue as to what's going on in there... I know it's not everyone's cup of tea so I get it if you'd prefer not to, but the uncertainty of not knowing what's happening with the bloods would drive me totally 

How much cyclo are you on? I was on one a day but you know me, as of yesterday I'm doing 2 

Leola - what an insensitive twerp    Big    to you hon, as you say, I'm sure he didn't mean to be a kn0bend but... FFS  !!!!

Heaps - Get in there girlie!        

Dindins - yup I think you know which way to go! Also I wonder whether DE wouldn't negate any LAD issues anyway... so even if the numbers don't look all perfect as per Dr Gorgon (and no that wasn't a typo!) maybe it'd be worth going for it anyway...     lovey!

LV - PMSL at your DH and the carpet! Souinds like the kind of thing I'd do   Any news from Penny?      

Mags - yup! Where's mine?!   

Shorts - yaaaay for the lie-in chick! But wtf has happened to AF? Has she still not reared her ugly heeed or have I missed summat

Sausaaagio -    such a beautiful way with words   

Sorry no more persos but I'm ridiculously tired and still need to cook the poxy dinner! I would ask DH to do it but it's fish and he's a bit rubbish with that!

AFM bloods have gone from 211 on 26/10 to 385 on 28/10 to 655 on 30/10 so doubling has slowed slightly but I'm trying to stop myself from worrying by bearing in mind that they did start ridiculously high and then they're still doubling within the 48-72hr delay so      

Love to all!

xxx

/links


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Thanks girls. The cramps are stll there but all spotting seems to have stopped, at least for now.

Is there any point in me going to an EPU? It's way too early for anything to be seen on a scan. 

Think I'll wait til the morning and see what tomorrow morning's HPT says, and then speak to the clinic.

Shortie - I am resting. I've only just got up (still in Jim Jams though) and DP cooked roast beef and yorkshire puds while I was in bed! I could get used to this.

love to you all,
Jo


----------



## shortie66

Nix still no af hunny, will ring clinic tomorrow to find out WTF is going on    Nothing is ever simple with me, i didnt down reg properly on the 2 cycles with my own eggs, and on the donor cycle i had the down reg injection and STILL didnt get af.     


Jo thats good to hear sweetheart, i think hcg bloods are about 40 quid a go round hear, tho if u go to docs he might be able to swing the test  for you on the NHS


----------



## Züri

Nix those numbers sound perfect and they are strongly on the up 


Jo thinking of you and as others have said its likely implanting spotting etc... did you have 2 embies put back? 


I really know how you girls are feeling, I was a nervous wreck up to 12 weeks, it really is not easy but hang in there and sending positive vibes to you all xx


----------



## IzziLu

Jo     I have a friend who is pregnant and she says she bled on the day her AF was due the month she fell and has bled briefly every month since.... I'm sure you'll be absolutely fine sweetie, the pee-sticks are getting darker so just keep peeing    til you can get some reassurance   and make the most of the pampering   

Leola - glad you've reached a decision, I really hope the Lister works out for you    So sorry your friends DH upset you   

Heaps - how's it going with Penny, has she been in touch any more - she does seem amazing   

AnnaSB - I would say you definitely answered your own question   

Mags - sounds like you had a great night out and as for brekkie     

and Swinny 2 brekkies -that's just greedy, but then I suppose you are feeding for more than one   

LV your poor carpet... what is DH like!   

Shortie - get the sweeties, then take the battery out of the doorbell, switch all the lights out, pretend no-ones in and eat all the sweets yourself       Hope the clinic can help you out if AF is still a no show by tomorrow   

Hi Soracha and Meltowers and welcome.... Meltowers, I only had one immature egg collected at my 2nd IVF... I have just had my 3rd Tx at Jinemed in Turkey and got 6 eggs and 2 grade one embies put back.... there is hope out there   

Nix - those figures are sounding great   

Lou - how you doing preggers ladiy?   

Hi Zuri, Steph, Zahida, Beachy, AoC, Popsi and everyone else   

Driver - how's my remaining 2WW buddy - keeping semi sane I hope         

My buddies have gone back home now, it was a great distraction having them here but now I'm obsessing again    Oh well, only about 36 hours to go!   

Love to all   

Izzi xXx


----------



## Spuds

Thinking of u Izzi and sending loads of live from Jersey xxxx

Big hugs to the PUPOS too xxxx

Spuds
xxxx


----------



## mag108

HAPPY HALLOWEEN. SPOOKY VIBES TO YOU ALL!


----------



## T0PCAT

Heaps -you should ovulate 34-36 hours after the trigger shot 

Izz, driver


----------



## Fingers Crossed 35

Hi ladies

Mind if I join you? I've read back a little and was amazed at the success stories on here - Congratulations!

I've had 2 diui's resulting in bfn's and my first cycle of dIVF was cancelled due to poor response. This time round they've increased my drugs and I've got potentially 5 follies and I'm hoping to have EC on Wednesday. I'm having icsi due to using frozen sperm. I was worried about getting to ET but my pma is up at the moment - just hope it stays that way

Fi xx


----------



## AoC

Jo - I'm so sorry you're having such a scary time, but the others are all right, you know.  Lots of hugs for you, sweetie.

Good luck, Heaps!

Nixy, those numbers look fab!   

So many of us going to the get together - VERY excited!

Welcome, Fingers.  Don't write yourself off yet - definitely fingers crossed for this go at tx!


----------



## shortie66

Izzi sending you oodles of          and a very generous sprinkling of          sweetheart.


Back in a bit going for a very long soak in the bath


----------



## Malini

Darling Jo, Pls remember Lainey's story. I was just a newbie then (now a childless oldie) but there are so many twists and turns that assuming the worst, while totally understandable, is not the only viable outcome. HCG and Progesterone testing may be useful as POAS does not provide data. If you can cope with it I would increase gestone injections to everyday for the moment.

Love to you,
Malini xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Jo - glad to hear the bleeding has stopped.  Its all very nerve wracking, isn't it.  I know that a lot of girls got pg at the Lister about the same time that I had my last BFN and they all had spotting in the lead up to the 12w scan.  


Izzi - I think the last few days before OTD are the worst - have you managed to avoid symptom spotting?  Hope you have some activities planned to pass the time.   


Shortie - sorry to hear that AF still hasn't reared its head.  Must be incredibly frustrating not knowing what is going on.


Nix - good bloods!  I didn't go for mine in the end, but contemplating it still to set my mind at rest as you say.


Leola - friend's husband sounds so insensitive.  I never cease to be amazed how people just don't get it when they haven't experienced IF.  Glad to hear you have booked your appointment.  Jaya was my dr so I have a lot to thank her for and would obviously recommend her!


LV - your night of drink sounds fab.  Glad you enjoyed it.  Have you heard back from Penny?


Heaps - wow!  All ready to go to Greece.  Am excited for you and your plans.


Driver - how are you?   


Hugs to everyone else.


Had a lazy weekend.  Not looking forward to going back into work tomorrow after last week's excitement.  Thank you again for all your lovely messages.


Louise xx


----------



## Overthemoon

Evening lovely ladies   


Just wanted to pop on quickly to try to reassure Jo. Please try to rest up as much as you can, bleeding and spotting is so so common in early pregnancy, some people even have their monthly AF throughout. I had string AF cramps for at least 6-8 weeks and spent the whole time knicker checking and stressing about it. I'm not sure going for a scan will give you any reassurance at all, tbh, I think it would stress you out more as it's far too early to see much and you're highly unlikely to see a HB at this stage. The best reassurance you can do is go for the 2 HCG tests 48 hours apart as Nix says.


Izzi, 36 hours later, good luck!      


Driver and Izzi, oodles of sticky vibes         


Nix, great news!   


Swinny, fab news too!   


Mags, Happy Halloween to you too and everyone else!


Hi Fingers Xsed, welcome and good luck with the follie action this week    


Lou, feet up Mrs preggers!   


Shortie, we need Driver's white trouser dancers to bring on AF



LW xxxx


----------



## Han72

... and now it's time for me to take my own advice   

I've had a little bit of cramping all day and just went to the loo and lo and behold (tmi warning) - brown blood when I wipe...

going to log orf and lie down!

Love to all

xxx


----------



## mag108

Jo and Nix
just sending you big squeezy but gentle snuggledy hugs. It is hard not to stress. But with the reassurance of the lovely ladies on here and the    and     coming your way, hope your worries can ease. It is a very common thing to have bleeding. But so hard not to worry. Rest up my dears and we are here for you .x


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies    

This is a real quicky to try to reassure Jo and Nix- I had spotting at 5 weeks for a couple of days and was worried senseless. I was reassured by so many people on here who said how common it is, so I hope that helps a bit.       


IzziLu and Driver      

           to Fab Team PR and welcome to the newbies.


----------



## mag108

ladies
thinking of monitored cycles and all that but  what are the options?


----------



## T0PCAT

Nix, Jo -     

Heaps back at ya


----------



## Meltowers

Hi everyone and happy halloween!  I'm so glad I came across this thread. You've done wonders for my PMA  

Leola7 - thanks for your welcome. I hope you're feeling a bit better. It amazes me sometimes how insensitive people can be  

Hi Swinny - a move to Care sounds like a definite possibility. I don't feel like I'm going to get any further with MFS. All the nurses have been lovely but I've only ever seen my consultant once and they do seem a bit 'stuck in a rut' when it comes to their approach. I'm definitely interested in the possibility of treatment at Lister and scans etc at Care. That sounds like a very promising option. All in all this has been really useful info as I've gone from thinking 'that's it' to thinking there may yet be hope. And you've got a BFP! That's fantastic!!

Zahidae - yes four days off work would definitely be possible! Like I replied to Swinny, I didn't know such approaches were possible (i.e. scans one place, treatment elsewhere) and this info has given me new hope. When's your next cycle? (I haven't really worked out everyone's stories yet so if I've said something out of turn or been insensitive then just tell me!)

Annaofcumberland - thanks for the welcome. I hope the AF has eased off a bit. When are you having the surgery?

Izzilu - Thanks for your reply. Your story definitely gives me some  hope. I just despaired when I only got one egg and my clinic didn't  really do much to dispel that despair. I haven't had my review yet but I  could just tell from talking to the nurses that they'd kind of written  me off. I think a change of clinic is probably needed. I see your OTD is  very soon. Sending you lots of positive vibe   

Hi to everyone else and apologies to those I've missed.  This is a very fast moving thread and will take me a while to get to grips! Anyway, sending you all a bit of pumpkin power    . If ever there was a day to use the pumpkins it must be today!

Love Mel xx


----------



## T0PCAT

Meltowers - gladwe have been able to help.  My story is complicated by the fact I have had 4 cycles and have subsequently discovered I have immunes issues.  I am having treatment to adress these before my next cycle in the new year


----------



## Ourturn

Nix - you're numbers are doing sooo well. Take it easy. Assume your taking gestone and cyclogest? 

Jo - in your shoes I would up my progesterone. A scan would show very little at this stage, x2 hcg blood test 48 hours apart would be more informative 

Leola - think we need to send shortie round to poke that guy in the eye      I know he's happy but geeeez talk about having an insensitivity bipass. He needs to see the empty arms link! 
Saw your dogs and cats on **....sooo cute. Can't belive how many you have    We have 1 cat and 2 dogs and dh says no more! 

LV - think vanish do a product for carpets! 

Fi - welcome!

Shorts - get your best white bedding out and wear no panty liners...results should be guaranteed.

Malini - made a chicken and olive tagine for dinner and added your touches (star anise and chestnuts), scrummy! 

Sorry no more perso's I'm pooped

Anna x


----------



## shortie66

Anna i have tried it all, white knickers, no knickers         best clothes, high dose vitc provera and still the witch wont show, no wonder im going round the twist


----------



## soracha_99

Thanks a mill for the warm welcome girls! Sorry about the lack of info I am fairly new to the site! Bit more info: Me and DP trying for 4 three + years! I am 36 and DP 49. The problem is poor mobility of the swimmers so were advised to have ICSI. All my test looked OK, I was ovulating etc etc.. when I went in for blood tests after stimming for a week was told only three follicles. I in my stupidity thought that was good! Till I got on here and seen 10-15 was the norm. We got three eggs two were injected but none fertilised! I was gutted and was in a lot of pain after - cramps and sickness. The cramps lasted a good week. I guess its because they had to root about for the two eggs. Back on the roller coaster now - one week into sniffing Buserelin 4 times a day. Start Gonal F 325 (last time was 225) on 18th Nov! Really struggle to drink 3 litres of water a day. My diet isn't great I really am trying though! I am veggie! I still drink tea and am not sure if I should still go the gym! Last time i had acupuncture and I am not sure it had an impact! I am going to try it again though! Sorry if I have gone on and on but some of you did ask for more info )


----------



## IzziLu

Spuds, Heaps, Zahida, Shortie, Louise, LW, RC, Meltowers thank you all so much for the positive vibes, feel like I'm needing them at the moment   

Louise thanks for asking... I'm not really symptom spotting 'cos there are no symptoms to spot, I've felt a bit nauseous a couple of times and thats about it   
Heaps, I can't believe you're off in less than 3 weeks.... I'm guessing that's if the    in the next 36 hours doesn't do the trick   

Welcome Fingers Crossed - so glad your PMA is up at the moment... good luck for Wednesday sweetie     

Shortie      just a last little dance to see if we can bring on the witch on haloween night and save you calling the clinic tomorrow   

Soracha, I'm so sorry you had such a bad time on your last tx, really hope this one is better for you. Are you with the same clinic again? I have to say I'm not hugely knowledgable on these things but it sounds as if you're on long protocol which is a bit surprising after a poor response, short protocol tends to suit us poor responders better (I think AnnaSB being one of the few exceptions) At least they have upped your stimms - good luck hun    

Girls, a quick question, I've got my blood test booked for Tuesday morning but as I think I mentioned before my GP doesn't think he'll have the result back before Friday and I know I won't be able to wait that long so I'm going to have to do a pee-stick.... question is do I do the pee-stick before going for the bloods on Tuesday morning or is that too early? Romina warned me not to do a home test at all for fear of a false result but there must be some point when it will be ok, I don't know 'cos never got this far before.... have FRERs at the ready    Thanks for any advice


----------



## Miranda7

All you need to know is here, Iz: www.peeonastick.com

xx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies   


No af im afraid so will ring the clinic today   


Izzi i would defo pee on a stick if ur doc cant get the results back quicker than that              all the way sweetheart


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning.

Digital HPT positive again this morning and no more spotting so maybe I should start believing that I am pregnant. 

Shortie - so sorry no AF as yet.   

Izzilu - I would definitely do an HPT (but then, I've done one every morning for the last 4 days!). How long after EC will you be on tuesday? I tested 14 days after EC as that would be the date your period would be due if you were TTC naturally. I am   for you. 

Nix - thinking of you. Hope you are taking it easy and that the spotting has eased.   

love,
jo x


----------



## shortie66

Morning Jo    Glad to hear no more spotting.         Im feeling pretty bloody fed up this morning, quite peed off with the whole bloody lot of it, my body never seems to work properly when i most need it to        AH well off to do poo clearance, and banking etc. Then i think perhaps a bit of retail therapy to cheer me up a bit


----------



## Ourturn

Shorts   

Izzi - 1st response are the most sensitive. I've had a VERY faint line with a hcg of just 10. My old clinic didn't do blood tests just wanted you to poas on OTD.     

Mag - with a monitored cycles I THINK you have several scans and sometimes low does stimms with a trigger shot. Think this is what Traceyhas been doing 

Jo - good news! 

Morning all


----------



## shortie66

Feel like i am going         here. Need a letter of referral from docs to get scan done, he is off ill for a while and the practice nurse his wife is also off this week. I have an app to see the locum this afternoon at 4.30 to see if he will do it for me and have also emailed reprofit to see if stepan can do it quicker. Trying to book scan and waiting for priory to come to me. Tried west mdilands private hospital who want a mahoooosive 190 squid to do it      Sutton Coldfield can do for 60 quid but only between 7 and 9.00am hich is no bloody good for us cos of cafe      Felt almost close to tears earlier then i thought fcuk it, it'll all come together eventually     


Off to do banking pay bills etc then am off to savacentre in oldbury as all the toys are half price.    Yes i know i said only jamas and a selection box BUT this offers too good to miss and i feel ok to buy toys today


----------



## Ourturn

shorts - try Mumms in solihull
http://mums.me.uk/index.html


----------



## Han72

Mornin'  

Shorts - BUMMOCKS!!! WTF is she?!  How flipping frustrating re the referral...  Mind you, I bet you book a scan and she turns up the minute you put the phone down       PMSL  at "poo clearance"     

Jo - you ARE preg, you nana!    Have those cramps buggered off??    

Izz       it's a real emotional minefield, to POAS or not to POAS. I always tell myself that if I have a good quality HPT then it's worth a punt. If it's positive - yippeee! And for for once I got to know what was happening before my doctor!!! (this is embarrasingly important for a control freak like me    ) And if I get a negative, it's bloody disappointing but it doesn't necessarily mean it's all over, it could well be just a late implanter and I've heard several stories of people who've had a -ive on the HPT but +ive on the bloods the same day.  I'm one of 'em and that was on a previous cycle with CB digi btw...  OK, mine was a chemical but I know of others who went on to have their babies      Good luck lovey whatever you decide.        

Sorry no more persos but have promised myself not to sit at the pooter all day.  Thanks all for the reassuring messages   I've been on here long enough to know that spotting's par for the course, so honestly not too concerned but just going to try and chill out!

Love to all

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

Lots of love and     to our preggers ladies, everything is gonna be just fine girls       

Shorts- Good call from Anna hun for MUMS   

Izz    

AM- thanks for your help on email hun   

Love to all   

Well, had my big blood results and all back clear and normal which is great new but it means I can now go for more TX - feeling quite aprehensive to say the least but that's normal eh!

Thinking of D/R on December AF to travel in Jan.
maybe new year new baby eh   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## popsi

SHorts... darling i hope you get it sorted soon xx

Annaofc.. have had one lot of surgery for Endo a few years ago, tube and ovary removed plus extensive removal.. not sure what to do at the moment x 

LM... great your bloods were ok hun,      your bound to be apprehensive xx

all our ladies with little bumps and big bumps    , i am sure the worrying doesnt end xx

love to EVERYONE else , sorry no more personals, i have a really bad back and struggling to sit or stand at the moment, not good  xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Oh Anne, I know it's so scary, but so exciting too!!! I hope so much that this is your time as you so deserve this!   

Shortie - not suprised you're fed up with AF's no show. Hope you get some answers (and a scan that doesn't cost the earth) very soon.   

Izzilu - thinking of you. I hope you are coping ok. Are you going to POAS then?   

Louise - thanks ever so much for the pressie - it arrived this morning - really kind of you. Took me a minute to work out who Jo Macmillan was though, i forgot to tell you it isn't my real name! Anyway, it got here ok. You doing ok?

Popsi - so sorry to hear about your back - have you got some good pain killers? 

AFM, well bl**dy hell, I got lucky at my GP's surgery this morning! Saw a registrar who is going through IVF herself so was very understanding - we both had a cry when I said I was pregnant! She gave me the fright of my life though, when she did one of their pregnancy tests, and said "I'm sorry, but there's no line, you're not pregnant. Come and look." By the time I'd got across the room the line had appeared and was actually as dark as the control line a minute later, so that's a relief!

Anyway, she said the cramps and spotting was probably nothing to worry about and was very common, but that she understood that I couldn't possibly wait 3 weeks til my scan to find out if everything is ok, because it's taken me 10 years to get this far. So she phoned her friend who is in obs and gynae at the local hospital, and because of my history, they've given me an appointment on thursday for bloods and a scan, although they said it's very unlikely they'll see anything on the scan as I'll only be 5 weeks, but they'll try and reassure me.

Love to you all,
Jo x


----------



## H&amp;P

Jo - OMG how lucky was that, that is fab news      Though I bet your heart dropped when she said there wasn't a line.   

Izzy -      I would be POAS (but then Nix & I are serial early testers  )

LM - Any time sweetie   

Shorts - I also    at "poo clearance" especially followed by "and banking"


----------



## IzziLu

Thanks all - will defo be POAS before I go to the docs for bloods tomorrow    

Driver - serial early tester hey? So when are going to POAS then            

Jo - that's great news that you found a sympathetic soul at the surgery. I'm sure it will all go fine on Thursday   

LM - I'm so pleased that your bloods have come back all clear... that must be such a weight off! This has got to be your time girlie, like you say, new year - new baby         

Shortie - sorry my little dance didn't work last night    any luck sorting a scan yet     

Popsi, very very gentle    hope your back feels better soon hun   

I've got cramps    .... and yes I know cramps are common in early pregnancy but I would've been due AFs company today so it's a bit ironic that having had virtually no symptoms for the whole 2WW, the cramps should start today    Oh well about 16 hours to go and hopefully I'll know what type of cramps they are   

Love to all   

Izzi xXx


----------



## lucky_mum

Izzi - I had no symptoms whatsoever throughout the 2ww (unlike any of my BFN cycles when I did    ) until AF cramps the afternoon/evening before - sounds good to me!


----------



## Jo Macmillan

IzziLu said:


> I've got cramps  .... and yes I know cramps are common in early pregnancy but I would've been due AFs company today so it's a bit ironic that having had virtually no symptoms for the whole 2WW, the cramps should start today  Oh well about 16 hours to go and hopefully I'll know what type of cramps they are


Izzilu - my cramps started on exactly the day my period was due. And I've been looking into it, and apparently some women get a 'period' every month when they are pregnant, although the bleeding is very light, they get the pain.

I am keeping everything crossed for you. xxxxx

PS Driver - have you tested yet then??!!!

PPS Bl88dy GP surgery - not that great in my book now! They've just phoned to say they won't prescribe me the cyclogest, progynova and gestone that I need for the next 8 weeks. So I'm scrambling aroung trying to find as much of the drugs as I can so that I don't have to pay for too much more.......


----------



## Overthemoon

Stay positive Izzi, cramps could be a sign of implantation, as the embies snuggle in your uterus will start stretching so AF cramps could last many weeks into the beginning of a pregnancy, AF cramps were the only sign I got      


Shortie, you poor thing, what a nightmare   


Driver, are you testing today?          


Jo, great news but please try not to worry if they can't see much at the scan, it's so so early.    


LM, woo hoo, nearly time to down reg already, only next month      


Love to everyone   


xxx


----------



## Little Me

thanks LW   

So, this week we have Izz & AM? anyone else testing?


----------



## Züri

Jo I had a scan at 5w2d and saw the yolk sak, no heartbeat of course but was very reassuring to see a little blob on the screen so i hope thursday brings you some reassurance - but bloody hell that doctor telling you you are not pregnant, you must have freaked!


Izzi I had no symptoms AT ALL for whole 12 weeks, try not to worry


xx


----------



## IzziLu

aah thanks Jo, Steph, LW and Zuri.... I know I'm just driving myself nuts     

Jo    for your surgery, that's so mean after being so good about arranging the tests


----------



## H&amp;P

Me POAS before OTD...never     , only this time I haven't bought any yet so no early testing for me   . The 2WW is as hellish as ever, I have all the same symptoms as I had in my 3 failed cycles, sore boobs, stomach cramps and stabbing pains..... I hate progesterone it is very mean giving you all these symptoms that could be positive or negative, everytime I say something to DH he innocently asks if it a good sign or a bad sign    and I think he thinks I am nuts when I say it could be either (I think he is even more pessimistic than me this cycle as he was convinced it had worked last time and really came down with a crash when it was negative)

Jo - I will also be running round in a panic if I get a BFP on Friday as I only have enough crinone to last me to Sunday and refused to get any more in case it's a negative......   

Izzy -


----------



## Züri

Driver have a word with shorts re crinone


----------



## Overthemoon

Driver, I have a little stash of crinone


----------



## H&amp;P

LW / Zuri (Shortie) - thanks team PR is the best    Hope I will be contacting you soon


----------



## shortie66

Thanx ladies am sorted now       Clinic have emailed me a letter, bit of confusion as the letter is asking for an ultrasound scan to check lining and for cysts on day 12-15 of cycle. I mean if they made it 112-115 day of cycle of it'd probably be dead on    Have spoke to the priory and told them and they wil accept the letter so dont need to go to docs. Have app for scan 4pm on wednesday so hopefully will get some answers then. 


AM have pm'd u sweetie                 


Izzi hope ur ok sweetheart not long to wait now                 


Anna thanx for the info hunny    i'll keep them in mind for the next scan i'll no doubt need    


LM keep        sweetheart. What time is restaurant booked for sweetie is it 7pm     Trying to work out what time we need leave from here and get taxi organised    


Jo hope ur not going too crazy my darling, cannot believe ur surgery tho         


Nix hope ur ok hunny      


Popsi hope the back feels better soon sweetheart       


Hiya to zuri, lightweight, steph and everyone else, off to do a bit of ironing i think before it takes over the whole of the house. Didnt get any half price toys from sainsbury's was hardly bugger all there    Did buy Michael McKintyres book for scottie tho    Just gotta find somewhere to hide it now


----------



## shortie66

Here is the revised list (again) with Leola's name on it now    

Think the restaurant is booked for 7pm, if anyone else would like to come please let either me or LM know.

We are doing a secret santa for the night, £5.00 MAXIMUM on the pressie.









Defo
LM
Arsey 
Spuds
LV
Tracey
Elinor
Donks
AofC
Heaps
Annasob
Shortie
Leola
Louises
Sarah (Swinny)
Calypso
Ally
Zahida

Maybe
Laura
Steph
Wazycat
Izzilu


----------



## beachgirl

Shorts..I'm a no...xxx


----------



## shortie66

Beachy oh poo i thought you were coming and staying at LM's, i really am going      aint i


----------



## T0PCAT

Jo - glad your surgery was able to help with getting bloods and scan sorted, can't understand why they woudn't give you the drugs tho   

LM - great news about the blood tests, one less thing u need to worry about.  

Driver, Izz - good luck      .  I was told by my clinic not to do a HPT as it can give a false postive due to the HCG still being present in your system from the trigger shot prior EC by my first clinic but then again the Hammersmith do HPT only so not sure who to believe

Aw shortie - hope scan goes well and you can start your FET soon

Nix, swinny, Louise   

Hi to everyone else

AFM - finally heard back from Jinny, have the number of doctor there so can call him to discuss treatment. 2 more days of AB's and have to say can't wait, they have made me so tired..

Re meet up - I will be coming straight from work which is a 2 hour drive so should be at restaurant easily for 7.  But will probably head off after meal, we are heading off to Marrakech for my birthday on the saturday and its a lunchtime flight out of Gatwick


----------



## H&amp;P

Zahida - no HCG for me so I can test whenever (if I dare)


----------



## T0PCAT

Driver - you are correct I should have clarified that it apply to OE cycles only


----------



## shortie66

AM did you have 5 day blasts hun?     


Zahida no im afraid it wont be possible to leave straight after the meal     You have to come clubbing with us and make an absolute **** of urself first       Only joking hunny


----------



## T0PCAT

Shortie - if i have a few drinks at the meal then more than likely I'll be out dancing with u    and on the plabe the following day with a hangover


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies    WE HAVE A PROBLEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


As you know LM rang the restaurant last week and was less than impressed by the service offered. Well tonight i thought i'd just have a look at the layout, menu, bar, dance floor etc. and just by chance i clicked onto the reviews of the restaurant and they are absolutley bloody terrible    There was not ONE good review about it, service bad, couldnt get drinks, food was cold, parties not even seated together    Worse of all was that quite a few people complained about food poisoning     I have spoken to LM this evening and we are looking for somewhere else to go, we both feel that we cannot take the risk of going to a place which has such awful reviews, i would hate for anyone to get food poisoning but when we have a few ladies with bumps or going through cycles i dont feel we can take the risk. Hope you understand


----------



## Kittycat104

Evening ladies


Shortie - going elsewhere sounds like a good decision.  Sorry you have got the hassle of sorting this out though, as well, as everything else going on with you.  


Zahida - did you find somewhere nice to stay in Marrakech?  Have you decided on the Jinny for your cycle or are you waiting to see what the doctor says when you ring?


Driver - I was runnning round in a panic on Friday - like you, I refused to tempt fate by stocking up.  Crinone was easy to get hold of, but everywhere in S London seems to be out of gestone.  Are you sticking to Friday test day then?


Jo - OMG - that moment at the GP with the test must have been awful.  Did you ask your GP why they wouldn't prescribe?  Mine wasn;t keen at first, but gave in when I persisted a bit that these weren't fertility drugs, but could be used if I had got pg naturally.  I've POAS every morning now too for 4 days.  Am going to have to wean myself off them!


Izzi -    will be logging on in the morning, hoping to read your good news 


LM - glad all the bloods came back OK and you have a plan.


Nix - hope you are chilling   


Think news is starting to sink in a bit now.  Suspect will still be POAS tomorrow morning though.


Louise x


----------



## AoC

Popsi, they were talking about the Mirena (sp?) coil or zoladex as tx for me, in the fullness of time.  I've heard good things about the M coil from at least one other friend with endo.  And Popsi, sweetheart, are you seeing a doc about the back?  Hugs to you, I'm worried!  

How lovely that she worked the system to get you a scan and appt, Jo!  But I wish she'd waited a bit longer for the test... *eyeroll*  It's going to be okay, hon.  (But GRrr for not prescribing).

Driver, how are you doing?  Thinking of you.

Hang on in there izzi - wishing hard for you.

Blimey, Shortie, that sounds nasty - I think you're right we need to go somewhere else.  I'm so sorry it means work for you, though.    And thank you for taking it on.


----------



## shortie66

Hiya anna and louise    LM has sorted replacement restaurant bless her, cant remember exactly where it is but tonnes better than the other one    Anne is gonna post in the morning and let everyone know full details.


----------



## T0PCAT

Crikey shortie - good thing you checked the reviews. Nice that lm has sorted somewhere else. 

Louise   if it were me I would poas every hour. 

Hoping to cycle in January but need to talk to Dr munip and see how much immunes support jinny would do. He is a really lovely guy so hopeful he will go.all out. Seriously considering serum  too but would have 3 weeks in Athens whereas jinny do shared care. start cycle in UK and go to Istanbul for last 7 days + I have family there too. going to explore both options


----------



## Fingers Crossed 35

Thanks all for the welcome!


Izzi, I'm keeping everything crossed for your test. I always did a POAS on the morning before the blood test to prepare myself. I also got the clinic to phone dh with results as my work don't know. I couldn't imagine how I'd keep the results from my face either way if I got a call in the afternoon.


Jo omg your heart must've dropped out of your stomach with that locum!    Great you managed to get a scan sorted but argh what a stress about those drugs!


Louise you are testing tomorrow too? I so hope it's positive         


I'm not overly sure where everyone else is at. I've read pages back on this thread before I started posting but I'm not managing to retain the information - I think it's overload!


I had my 3rd stimms scan yesterday (I'm sure my clinic normally only does 2) and I've got to carry on for another 2 days. I've got 2 follies that look good but they are hoping that another 3 will catch up. Best news is my lining is almost 10mm - this is a miracle for me. Last cycle it got to 2.5mm! So EC is set for Friday


Where in Brum were you all going to go? Sounds horrific but glad you got somewhere else sorted. There's so many great places to go.


Love Fi xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Izzy -


----------



## beachgirl

Izzi, keeping everything crossed for you  x x


----------



## Kittycat104

Izzy  - fingers crossed.  Hoping no news is good news x


----------



## shortie66

Izzi good luck sweetheart thinking of you xxxxx
Morning everyone xxxxx


----------



## IzziLu

Sorry to break the run but I'm afraid it was a BFN for us    Still going for the bloods shortly but not holding out any hope and at least we're prepared for the 'official' result    Thanks to all you lovely ladies for all your support over the last few weeks... it has been amazing  Down but not out!


----------



## purple72

Izzy hunny        so sorry to read of your BFN. Take care of each other and take time to grive. This journey is just so heartbreaking! Thinking of you xxx


----------



## popsi

izzu darling ... so sorry to hear this horrible news for you and DH its simply not fair at all    


love to eveyone, sorry still cant sit at computer back soooo painful, off to visit GP later i think x


----------



## H&amp;P

Izzy - huge    to you and DH, take care of each other.   

Popsi - I think a visit to the DR's sounds like the right idea   

Heaps - hope you had time for lots of    at the weekend.


----------



## Miranda7

Oh Iz, I'm so sorry.


----------



## shortie66

Oh Izzi so sorry darling xxxxx 
Pops defo visit the doc hunny xxxxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Izz     so sorry it hasn't worked out this time, Jinny's success rate hasn't been good recently....


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Izzilu - so sorry my lovely. But what a great attitude girl.    Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Jumanji

Izzi - so sorry to hear your news; I hope you and your DH can comfort each other at this tought time.  As you say, though, definitely not out!


----------



## AoC

Many, many hugs, Izzi.  Down but not out is right, but I'm so sorry for the present grief.

Popsi- hope the Dr can help!  

*waving to all*


----------



## LV.

Oh Iz, I'm so sorry petal. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

Oh no Izz, I am so so sorry. This is so sad hun. I'm crap with words of comfort cos I know how very heartbreaking it is       

Pops- your poor back hun, go to docs   

Love to all
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## calypso-sky

just sending my love to you izzi whichever thread you post on                     ..


----------



## Little Me

Ok ladies.......after chatting to Shorts last night as some of you know we were less than impressed with our original venue.

So, I called a place I used to go to lots a few years ago before they moved to their nice new premises and have managed to book us in . I spoke to the manager there and said we wanted a lovely night with no time restrictions on when we leave and great food!!
We've been booked into the party room upstairs where we can bring CD's along and have a right old party  

The reviews are good and I was impressed by the lovely manager.

It's about 5 mins drive from Broad Street so if we want to jump in a taxi for more shenanigans it'll only cos a few quid.

Website is.....
http://www.regardsedgbaston.co.uk/index.php

Thanks girls and I can't wait to see you all


----------



## calypso-sky

sounds fab little me can't wait


----------



## elinor

Izzilu - so sorry it hasn't worked for you. Don't know what to say, but we are all thinking of you and sending       .
love
Elinor x


----------



## Little Me

Hi Elinor........quick question. I'm sure you said you were coming to the night out on 26th?
xx


----------



## AoC

Little Me said:


> I know how very heartbreaking it is


Those are very good words of comfort, I think, LM. 

And thank you for finding us another venue! It looks great - so great I'm now salivating! Now I'm trying to work out whether I should drive direct to the restaurant (with AnnaSB and Leola as passengers!) and leave my car there overnight () or leave my car somewhere else and we'll taxi it in.

Logistics, logistics.... That week I'm going to be flying back from Madeira, then going to Mum's in Shropshire, then meeting up with AnnaSB and Leola, then going to Brum, then going to Shortie's, then going home to Cumbria! I WISH I had satnav!

Hugs to you, Izzi, love.


----------



## Little Me

AOC I'll ask the manager there about leaving overnight....


----------



## AoC

OOh, thank you, LM, although I didn't mean to give you another job - I was just musing out loud.    *smooch*


----------



## Little Me

Not a problem hun, I'm gonna call him anyway to 100% confirm now I know everyone seems happy with it


----------



## fishface

Izzilu xxx


----------



## Malini

Izzilu, I am sorry and feel sad with you. Malini xxx


----------



## lucky_mum

Izzi, so, so sorry to read your news lovey     am absolutely GUTTED for you    - sending huge hugs     

Take care sweetie and I hope that once you are able to scrape yourself up off the floor you will be able to find a way forward, knowing that this cycle was so much better    - thinking of you lots


----------



## Han72

Hi all

Izzi hon     I still hope the bloods prove the peestick wrong tho...

Sausage - I hate to do this but.. a word of warning re the mirena - I'll never know for sure but that _could _be what banjaxed my choobs... Mind you, I was young and foolish when I had mine fitted and ignored things like pain, thinking it was all part of the whole joyful experience  If only I knew then what I know now!

Jo - RAH   l!!! I'd have had a heart attack in that appointment, "sorry you're not pregnant?!" Jeez, what a relief it must have been when you checked it again!

Wheezes - are you going to see someone about your peestick addiction     (said she, the blood test addict  )

Drives         

Swins - still flooooating around on  my lovely? 

Malini -  any news on Charlie  

Popsicle - hope your back is better soon 

LM and Shorts - you are shining stars arranging this night out, so gutted I can't come 

There were about a millyun other things I wanted to say but I've forgotten them all  so apologies to everyone I've missed!

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Nix - are you going to have a HCG every 2 days for the whole 9 months   , nice numbers though


----------



## Han72

I have just been very gently asked by my doc's secretary if I could please do the next one next Monday   And scan now booked for Wed 10/11 

xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Nixf01 said:


> I have just been very gently asked by my doc's secretary if I could please do the next one next Monday   And scan now booked for Wed 10/11


hehehe!

I have to hold my hands up to a POAS addiction too. 6 in 5 days, if you count the GP's one too.... I just seem to need the reassurance EVERY DAY that it is still positive, and that the line's getting darker. It's as dark as the control line now, so maybe I need to step away from them. No more spotting and cramps. Maybe I'll actually believe it once I get the HCG results.

Izzilu - thinking of you. As Nix says, I hope the bloods tell a different story....

love to everyone else,
jo x


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon ladies   


Izzi darling sending you some            


Aofc        at you not being able to make up ur mind. Bear in mind tho a taxi from here to harborne aint cheap    


Well we have no kitchen left now sort of    Have emptied out all one side of the kitchen cupboards tho fridge and washing machine still in there, they are knocking through kitchen into garage tomorrow to start on downstairs toilet. They have put new lintel in for kitchen extension but have had to dismantle toilet soil pipe for now and i could really do with a poo


----------



## shortie66

Hello again    I have just posted this on the Relationship/Sex/BMS thread, but thought i would post it here to see if anyone can help.  If you have any advice please share or pm me if you prefer to keep it private.


Hello there ladies just after a bit of advice as me and another friend are not sure where to turn to for advice at the moment.    My friend T dropped out to me today that our mutual friend A admitted she has been self harming, cutting, cigarette burns, scratching etc on the tops of her arms.  A is a lovely funny kind gorgeous lady but for some reason men, even her own sons and other friends seem to treat her like crap. She has very very low self esteem, has money problems at the moment, fella she liked and got quite intimate with doesn't wanna know anymore etc etc, so i can understand why she feels so low. I just want to make her better    I believe with self harm its pressure that builds up inside you and you self harm to release that pressure? Is that right? Is there anything i can do, anyone i can see if she will talk to, im so upset me and T were almost in tears earlier trying to work out how to help her. Does anyone know if depression and self harm are interwined somehow? She does not come across as someone suffering from depression, but then who does as anyone can put on a happy face in company.  I have suffered from depression on and off since my early 20's but never self harmed and just want to try and understand and help her through. I just want to help her, let her know that she's not alone, that we are there for her. Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

Just a quick post from me to tell you my news.

But first Izzlu I am so sorry my darling.  Sending you loads and loads of     .  I know there is nothing I can say that will make you feel better but I am thinking of you.

AFM Thought AF had started on Friday but then it stopped.  So did a HPT on Saturday and Sunday and got faint positives.  So rang hospital and they told me to go to my GP's to get bloods done.  Had them done yesterday and will get them done again tomorrow.  So should know the results by Friday.

But to be honest I think it is already over before it has began.  Had really heavy and sore boobs yesterday.  But when I woke up today they were no longer sore and no longer full.  Did another test and it is still faint positive but I am convinced it is fainter than the previous ones.  I was going to wait till Friday and let you guys know hoping I was going to get some good news.  But I don't think thats going to happen now.  I just have this feeling that its over.  I had the same feeling last time, the night before went for scan and babys heartbeat had stopped.  Spent most of the day at work trying not to     .

I will keep you all posted.

   and     to all that need them

Ginger Baby


----------



## Little Me

Shorts- Hun, how devastating  I wish I could help but I would say she's taken a huge brave step confiding in you both.     

GB wow,  hun lets    for some nice news for you


----------



## Han72

Ah GB      have you any steroids and/or progesterone to tide you over til those results come in So annoying these guys take so long to turn the results around when we know full well it can be done within an hour or so 

Shorts hon     for you and your friend. I think there can be a link with depression but not always according to the experts... however to my mind, a woman who's totally happy about herself and her life doesn't self-harm  is there anyway you could convince her to go for some counselling to try and get to the bottom of why she's doing it and then find ways to stop? Have a look here too:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-harm

Good luck hon and bless you for caring enough to want to help   

xx

/links


----------



## Ginger Baby

Nix No I don't have any steroids and/or progesterone.  Cos it was a natural positive.  Proper worrying that I am just one of those people that can't carry a baby.

When I got pregnant in July I thought everything was going to be fine but it wasn't.  I am so scarred.  Not sure I can cope losing another one.

Like I will ask at my GP's tomorrow if they can give me out like that but I doubt they will.

Thanks for      for me.

Ginger


----------



## AoC

Very nice numbers, Nix! You're going to have to translate 'banjaxed my choobs' though... it's beyond me. If it's a fertility thing, though, not to worry: we'd only go to chemical tx of endo once we'd washed our hands of trying once and for all. 

Thanks Shortie - I haven't really worked out where you are, yet! I'm just trying to sort out my geography.  Can you PM me your addy?

I think you're right that self-harm is a way of dealing with very intense feelings - the pain is something you can control, so becomes a focus and relieves pressure. I'd really, really advise her to get some 'talking therapies', counselling or CBT or something. In your area, her GP should be able to refer her to some counselling with a pretty short waiting time. And they'll be used to dealing with these sorts of issues. In the mean time, she should simply try to keep things in safe perameters, and make sure she's cleaning and dressing her wounds really carefully. She might try a site like this: http://www.recoveryourlife.com/ What a lucky woman she is, to have you and T as her friends.

GB, congratulations on your BFP, love, although I totally understand your anxiety and distress about it. Hang on in there, there's no way of knowing for sure until you get those results. But you did do it, and you know you can do it again. Many, many gentle hugs.
/links


----------



## T0PCAT

GB a faint positive is still a bfp, hang on in there.

on train back from seeing Dr g.... couldn't do hysto cos couldn't get catherter past the neck of my womb.  it really hurt and he is recommending trying again but under anesthetic.....so gotta ring insurance to see if they will cover it.....aagh why is it never straightforward


----------



## mag108

izzy: very sorry to hear your news. It's so so hard. sending you a big hug


----------



## AoC

Ouch, Zahida!  Lots of hugs - I remember that pain very well from both ETs.  :-/  Hope the insurance plays ball.


----------



## mag108

Zahida; oooooooooh. I was there in Jan. Very very painful, nearly kicked the guy in the head!


----------



## Züri

Really sorry Izzi  xxx


----------



## Nicki W

Izzi - so sorry     Big hugs your way   

Lm - glad your tests were OK and that you will have your new year baby   
Nix - great numbers! Have you got a scan booked?
GB -     A BFP! Maybe this will be the one    Fingers crossed for you
AOC - sorry that endo is such a pain    Follow Nix's advice and don't get banjaxed though!   
NW x


----------



## beachgirl

Izzlu, so sorry, just not fair is it x xx


----------



## Kittycat104

Izzi - so sorry it wasn't the result you were hoping for.  Sending you a huge hug   .  Take some time out for treats now and then sounds like you will come back ready for plan B soon.


GB - fingers crossed for bloods


Zahida - ouch!  Sounds very painful.


----------



## Ourturn

Izzi - I am sorry honey         but I hope the blood test say different      

GB - hope you are wrong and that the blood tests reassure you      Steroids and progesterone will only be prescribed if you have been diagnosed with immune problem privately. Certain clinics abroad prescribe steroids as part of tx regardless

LM - great news re your results!    Thanks SO much for sorting out the restaurant, sounds great!

Anna - are you sure comming to mineon the day of the party isn't too stressfull? If not I can send directions.

Shorts - can't provide any advise but agree with Nix and Anna. Counselling would definately be the way to go!  

Nix - your numbers are fantastic! 

Lou are you ok? 
Jo - are you off to the hosptal tomorrow or Thursday? Good luck     

Zahida - was that an attempted hsg? That happened to me when the nhs tried it. Went private and they suceeded with the help of muscle relaxants. When I had a hysterocopy they said my cervix was tough to get though...explains why I find smears & et's so painful. I think the hidden c might have caused that. You poor thing  

Mag   

Swinny - how are you doing?

Driver- have you got the drugs you need sorted? Because you ARE pregnant! 

Hi Beachey, Nicki, Malini  and anyone else who is online 

Evening everyone. Staying away with work. Milton Keynes..how glam NOT. That said got a great deal on a room through late rooms, it was half price so bought it within the companies budget. Newly refurbed room, wifi, fluffy robe, free whisky and room service! Just had a posh burger and large glass of merlot. Face timed dh on the iphone for the 1st time. Its great! Daisy was fascinated, kept looking at me turning her head from side to side    About to run a nice bath 

Anna x


----------



## gilly80

hi guys 

i have been reading your thread for the last hour after I got the news today that my 1st icis cycle had to be stopped as i was not responding.
I went into this with great hope, I'd had my amh tested which was around 22, so was more worried about ohss than anything else.
I have pcos so was put on a short protocol with the GCRM of 225 menopur and .25 cetrotide
my oestrogen on day 2 was 87, day 9 167, and today day 12 it had fallen to 137
not sure how we move on and was looking for a little advice

thanks Gilly


----------



## Swinny

Evening ladies


Didn't get chance to get online yesterday as I went straight over to my dads for tea and was shattered by the time I got in.


Jo    Please hang in there my lovely, I know that it's so hard to try to remain calm (voice of experience I promise from last week), but bleeding in early pregnancy is so so common and you said it was brown blood, so that's old blood probs left over from ET. One of my best friends bled right through her pregnancy and her little boy was fine.
I would increase your Progesterone dose as it can't do you any harm and will help protect our little bubbas. I am so glad to hear that the spotting has stopped and your GP has pulled some strings and you're on your way to some lovely re-assurance. Blimey o riley, WTF, no line my ass, bet the GP was mortified that she'd frightened the living be-jesus out of you for nothing   I totally know how you're feeling but it's all going to be fine for you, me & Nix. Good luck for Thursday and even if they can't see a heartbeat, they'll probably be able to see the sac(s)   
Just read your later post now...WTF, why won't they prescribe the drugs? That's absolutely ridiculous    Could you ask at the hospital for one of their doctors to prescribe??


Nix – Still a floating baby, still a floating!! Starting to get a wee bit anxious again though now with only 3 days until scan if I'm honest. It's great isn't it, this trying your damdest to stay calm. Please rest up and take care of those bubbas my lovely. Roll on Wednesday the 10th when you get to say hello to the twins   


LM – I am sooooooo pleased that your results came back all clear. Feeling apprehensive is definitely normal, while I was having all the immune treatment and bobbling along with that I was fine, but when I did all my re-tests and got the green light I babbed myself. It's all good baby and January will be here before you know it   
Thanks for sorting the new venue gorgeous and thanks to you too Shortie, you really are a proper little events management team aren't you    


GB – Oh honey sending lots of     well done honey, I know you're apprehensive but you did all by yourself. When you go to the Gp ask her for Cyclogest/Utrogestan and also Prednisolone (20mg daily) if she'll prescribe it. Good luck for those results     


AnnaOC & Popsi    I am sorry that your endo is causing you suffering again    It has been the bain of my life since I was a young girl (although wasn't properly diagnosed until my late twenties). I had Zoladex for 6 months and it worked, but the side effects were pretty awful hot flushes etc, but it did beat the pain for a while. Word of warning from me though and this is only my own suspicion, I think that the Zoladex may well have helped me into POF. I'll never know for definite but I do have my suspicions   


IzziLu      Oh I am so so sorry my love. I so wanted this for you too    You are a very brave and strong little cookie and I admire your attitude. Lots and lots of love to you and DH, take care of one another. We are all here for you   


Shortie – I am sending you a big hug   That's so sad about your friend    I really would urge her to try and get some professional help, it must be heartbreaking for you to love her so much and have to watch her doing this to herself. She is so lucky though to have such a wonderfully thoughtful and caring friend like you   


Zahida – When are you re-testing then hun or are you at all? I know some of the ladies aren't and are just taking antib's whilst cycling. Ouch for the abandoned hysto today, I feel your pain my darlin as I nearly shot of his table and kicked him in the head earlier this year when he did my intrauterine biopsy!! Hope your PMI provider stumps up for you   
Ooooh you are going to be a busy beever at the end of November. How lovely a weekend away in Marrakesh   


Heaps    Hello gorgeous, yeah the CD19 & CD5+ can be elevated after a miscarriage and Dr G did ask me had I been pregnant after I did the re-test, as in the first set of results they were within normal range. He strongly advised 2 lots of IVIG prior to treatment and then 2 lots in close succession after a BFP. Mine were 27, so maybe that's something for you to pursue further honey?? 
As for accommodation in Athens I can highly recommend the Hilton, you can get a preferential room rate if you mention that you are having treatment at Serum and it's just around the corner from the clinic. All the hotels though in the Kolanaki area of Athens are nice though, so if you put that into an Expedia search it should give you a few to choose from.


Mel – You're welcome and good luck with the decision making. Snap on what Zahida said too, my story is a long one, and only a year ago did I find out about all of my immune issues. Wishing like Zahida that we'd found out from the off about immunes as it would have saved years of heartache (not to mention 10's of thousands of £'s)


Anna – Loving the white bed linen suggestion for short stuff   


Lou – Hello my little bump bud, and how are you doing?? Sounds like you and I had lovely lazy weekends     
Fingers crossed 35 – Good luck hon   

Driver - Howdy partner, they're winging their way to you tomoz honey bun   

LV, RC, Fishy, Mirra, Laura, Steph, Mags, Beachy, LW and anybody that I've missed           

Going to bed now as I am shattered

Love to you all and special hugs for those that need them tonight


----------



## T0PCAT

I definately think Hidden C has caused problems, smears are always painful and both times I made it to ET I had awful cramps when the catheter was inserted.

Had the last AB today but have thrush now      - hoping and praying that 1 round has cleared the dreaded C. on a positive note had one big follie on right ovary and about 4 smaller ones on left ovary so there is still life in the old girl yet.  tempted to have    tonight on the miniscule chance that this could be month, be nice to preggers before i turn 40 at the end of the month.  

Anna - your hotel sounds like a alcholic haven, u can tell how long I have been off the booze....  

swinny - going to retest in December as I tested positive for mycoplasma too   .  I know Penny doesn't think its significant in preganancy.  Next shot of Humira is on Sunday and the re-test cyctokines on the 15th, if all looking good then cycling in January hopefully.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Hi, I have been trying to read back but probably only got half the news.

Louise, am I right that a congratulations is in order?

Swinny.  Wonderful news on your BFP.  

Nix. I am so glad your numbers are where they should be.  I bet you can't wait for the scan.

Izzi.  I am so sorry you got a BFN

Zahida.  I hope your insurance agrees to pay for the GE

GB.    i hope you are wrong.  Have you had any immunes investigations done

LM.  Is it January that you are going to Cyprus?

Shorts. I hope you are able to help your friend.  I can't imagine how she must be feeling to self harm

I don't think I am going to be able to make it to brum after all unless I drive there and back the same night and it is quite a way.  It is because of DH's shop.  I must addmit, I am beginning to hate the impact it has on our lives.  It is the switching on of the lights in our town and his shop has a stall.  That means he is manning the stall and he needs me to help out in the shop (whilst amusing Max).  I might be able to get someone else to cover the shop but he will need to be up early in the morning and probably need the car. That means he can't look after Max first thing.
I am going to try and get someone to have Max overnight on the Friday but thought I should let you know now that it is doubtful.

Driver.     

Sorry for being such a crap member of team PR lately.  Work is absolutely manic and what with the shop accounts, sorting stuff out in the new house (not that I am complaining about that) and being really tired at the moment I just don't get a chance. I read often but by then I run out of time to actually post.  

Anna.  Enjoy your bath.  

Gilly I am sure someone with better knowledge than me will come on and comment on your oestrogen levels but as you say, AMH of 22 doesn't look like you would get a poor response.  Maybe it was just a very unlucky month. Most of us are on higher doeses of stims but that is because most of us have a very low AMH.  I cancelled cycle is very hard, especially when you are not expecting it

Everytime I press post there is another post to read!  HI Swinny, if you have't gone to bed already.  Only 3 days to go.  Good luck,  I hope they dont keep you in the waiting room for long.


----------



## AoC

Not at all AnnaSB!    I know it sounds like I'm moaning, but really I'm totally gleefull!  I so rarely get to a) meet with friends and b) go out, that I'm bouncing in my chair.  Logistical challenges are just adventures to me, really.... *g*  So yes, send directions, and I'll send my mobile no. in case of problems.    That hotel sounds brilliant, go you!

Let's not talk about getting through cervixes.... makes me feel faint....  ggg  SO painful, although with me its suspected it's the endo.

Gilly, I'm sorry your cycle was cancelled - that happened to me first try and it was a horrible surprise.  I can remember pulling the car into a layby on the way home and sobbing my heart out!  Hugs for you.  I will say, though, with the benefit of hindsight, don't get too hung up on a first cycle - they'll have used it to learn a lot about how your body works (although I wish they'd work this out beforehand, grrr!) and a lot of the time a 2nd go is more successful.  Hugs!

Thanks for the endo words to the wise, Swin.  And hugs for your anxiety - not long now!!!

Hugs for the business and tiredness, Tracey - I hope you find a way to be with us on the Fri.

Husband's off to get his new (very old!) car to replace the one that failed its MOT last week.  I'm so glad!  It was a bit of a disaster - always when we think we're getting our heads above water, something happens - boiler, kitty vet bills, new car.... happily Mum was able to help us, which is really kind, but makes me feel like a pathetic leech.  *eyeroll*

Right.  Onwards and upwards.

Thinking of you, Driver.


----------



## Fingers Crossed 35

Izzy, I'm so sorry to hear your sad news.  that the bloods show differently.    

Nix is 'banjaxed' your word? I love it even though it doesn't have a positive meaning, it makes me smile every time I see it 

Jo, when are you due to get HCG results. Honestly I reckon I'm going to buy shares in companies that make these peesticks, bet they don't suffer in a recession just thanks to the ladies on ff!

Shortie, now you haven't got a kitchen, does that mean you get to live off fastfood for a while? Lovely, plus you can use their toilets! Hmm lovely and toilets in the same sentence - something wrong about that!
I'm so sorry to hear about your friend and hope that she's open to seeing a councellor. It's big first steps opening up to you. Sending you and your friend   

GB I so hope that you're wrong and that the bloods show a bfp on Friday. Hang in there hun - it ain't over yet xx

Zahida - ouch, ouch, ouch! I find specs so painful so I have loads of sympathy. It's mad that it doesn't bother some ladies - well a bit of discomfort but to me it's like scraping your insides out with jagged bits of metal and the doc on my first iui said 'relax' I could've killed him!!

Anna, Facetimed? I'm so not a techy tho I feel I should be pensionable age I know so little! 

Swinny, that was a mammoth post! Now only 2 days to your scan - yea!

AOF - hope the new (old) car does you well

And my cycle bud Gilly, it will get better I promise you    

Afm I get the call today for my ov jab for tonight - hope those follies have caught up!

Big     to everyone else

Fi xxx


----------



## Lilly7

Morning Ladies,

Izzilu, I'm So sorry to read your news. Big hugs for you.     I hope your bearing up. x

AOC, I hope your better at reading maps than me   

Fi,         

GB, Sending lots of      your way. x

Morning Heaps . . . and everyone else.   

Rushing off for now . . I have to book train tickets for my Lister appt and then I'm off to the herbalist. xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Morning team PR just a quickie as got 1 hr conference calls all day today, just inbetween number 1 and 2 so wanted to say a quick hello.

Izzy - more gentle    for you.

GB -     

Heaps - yep Friday, HCG test booked for 8am but probably won't get results until late afternoon and am asking them to phone DH as I will be in meetings all day, so probably no news from me until very late Friday or Saturday (unless I pee on a stick first   , just not sure I can face seeing just the one line ever again   that's why I haven't bought any   )


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

Tracey- I would LOVE it if you could come.    

Z- sorry about the horrible pain hun   

Sarah-      

AOC- OK love, called the restaurant last night and they said you can leave your car overnight   

xxxx


----------



## Han72

Aww BUMMOCKS Zahida   I'm so sorry hon, both for the pain and the disappointment/frustration.  I gotta tell ya I was horrified when I found out they don't give you anything for hysteroscopies here, you just have to grin and bear it... the first time I had it done it took about an hour to unhook my nails from the ceiling   Lesson learnt, the next time I went, I took a xanax first!  It was still painful but bearable...  Really hope the insurance comes thru for you hon     

PMSL at Fi - yes I love it when they say "relax" as if you're lying on the beach sipping a cocktail!  If looks could kill, the last doc that said that to me would have dropped dead on the spot     I always want to say, "tell you what, why don't you hop up here and I'll shove a catheter up your penis and then lets see you relax"

Yeah Dinna - what is facetimed   Enjoy MK! 

Aww Tracey hon - sorry the shop is having such an impact on everything, it must be quite wearing....  I hope it's all worth it in the end and that you have a bumper Christmas         And I'm impressed that anyone who works full time (2 jobs in your case, if you count helping out in the shop + being a mum which is a full time job in itself!)  manages to find the time to post on here at all  

Drives      

Sorry no more persos my pooter is playing up and not showing FF properly   V annoying!  Should get off here really anyway as I said I wasn't gonna sit at the pooter all day!

Love to all

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning all!
Cant read back properly as on phone just popping in to saw hi
Hope everyones ok. 
Tracey hope u will be able to make it hunny xxxx
GB hope everything goes ok. xxxx 
Aofc if u leave ur car at restaurant taxi back is about 18 squid xxxx
Gone blank now. Lol xxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Shorts xx


----------



## elinor

Hi Little me - in reply to your question four pages back (I posted quickly yesterday then logged off as I got sucked in to work! Surely they should understand that I am only here for the internet access?) - yes I am most definitely coming to the curry night on 26th Nov, very much looking forward to it (as long as Shortie doesn't poke me in the eye too often for being preggers!)... Unless anyone feels it would upset them to see me/have me there, in which case of course I will respect that. (but no-one has said so yet!) And many thanks to you and Shortie for organising it all, and re-arranging it for what looks like a lovely venue.

had better go back and catch up on what's happened since yesterday.. I may be some time (this thread can get quite busy!)
best wishes to all
Elinor x


----------



## Little Me

Elinor, don't be daft, it'll be great to meet     
Let me know if you need any hotels local to venue xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Elinor - I am sure the ladies will be fighting to sit in your seat to try to catch the preggers bug    (just make sure they let you get up first    don't want anyone squishing your lovely bump)


----------



## popsi

just calling in to say Morning to you all, sorry no time for personals at moment manically busy !!! .. been to surgery and got painkillers for back so thats something, done the cleaning, off to collect princess from creche now ... back later ladies big      

     I am rubbish at moment xx


----------



## popsi

heaps thanks honey xxx


----------



## LV.

Nix - it's so lovely to see you bouncing off the walls sweetie, so scan is on Friday, is that right? So will we know how many are in there then or is it too early? I have a feeling you're gonna be a mum to twinnies! I didn't answer your q about my course, muchos apologies! All going super well thanks, loving it but it's mind boggling. They assure me there's a moment of clarity when you do your clinic year and it all comes together, at the moment my head feels close exploding most days but in a good way. We've started sticking needles in to each other here and there and I'm absolutely terrified at the moment. Fingers crossed that changes soon. You won't have time to embark on your course for a few years with those twins to look after 

Driver - hell, that's come around quick! Friday is the day, eh? Ooooo lots of positive vibes coming your way across the ether, only 2 more sleeps, hope your sanity isn't scattered too much xx

Tracey - hello there missy... you sound super busy! Hope you can make the curry, will be so lovely to see you. It's been ages 
Izzi - hope you're taking good care of yourself   

Sausage - very much looking forward to meeting the lady behind the fabulous posts! Hope you're bringing those dancing shoes. Sorry Lady Luck has been on holiday with your car troubles and all. Mum's love helping us out, it adds to their self-perceived purpose in life and she wouldn't help if she wasn't comfortable. A leech is something you're certainly not... you give so much back so please don't feel like that

Shorts - My AF must have hooked up with yours as mine has disappeared too. Just when we make the decision to move to DE too my body decides to play silly buggers. Hope the house renovations aren't making you too crazy. Thanks for dealing with venue drama 

LM - thanks for sorting a new venue for our night out, I'm so excited! 

Mags - how are you doing honey? Any joy with DH or is this a long game? 

Elinor - will be lovely to meet you at the night out, bumps and all 

Zahida - ouch to your time with Dr Gorgy. Brave kitten, I'd have insisted on some super amazing knock out la la drugs 

Heaps - I'm a bit behind and I don't think I sent hugs for your cancelled cycle so here's some late ones    Fab news about your DE cycle, that's so quick! I will be watching your progress and picking your brains for some tips. How's the house shaping up? New house new baby?!

AnnaSB - Hoe you enjoyed the glamorous heights of Milton Keynes. Dont know much about it there except that they have lots of roundabouts! What a claim to fame. What's next for you? Are you still considering natural ivf?Popsi - hope you and Princess are well xx

Lousie - hope you're taking good care of yourself and your little bean. What's next for you? Have you gone pee stick crazy too? 

Swinny - how's your pops doing? Bet he's on cloud nine now he's looking at being Grandpops! Has it sunk in yet?
Jo - you too, still can't believe we've had such a good run. Step away from the pee sticks!  


GB - hope for good news for you petal

Phew, did I catch everyone's news? Hope so? Apologies if not and sending big sloppy ones.

AFM - I didn't get to speak to Penny on Sunday, technology seemed to be conspiring against us but hoping to today. Other news, my AF has gone AWOL, I'm only about 10 days late but this is the first time I've gone out of cycle and feel frustrated that the moment we decide to move to DE my body decides to make it more difficult. 

Much love
LadyV xx


----------



## Malini

LV - minus 20 is soooo much better than the grey here, and I know of what I speak.

Pops - so pleased your back is a bit better or the meds are disguising the agony.

To all who've inquired - thanks - Charlie is mending well and the dog conversationalist has transformed his attitude about this whole ordeal.

Love to all, wishes to all and special care for Mag and Izzi who have joined me in the BFN club this autumn (not that I got to ET).

And newbies, I hope you find comfort and answers here.

Malini xxx

PS Heaps - my immunes were tested in Sept and only CD19 and CD5 were elevated. Gafar told me, as he has done previously, that this is related to poor progesterone absorption and production and thus gestone, steroids and clexane (??) are what I need to combat this.


----------



## AoC

Thanks LV, that was a lovely thing to say, about Mum and about meeting up.  

WOW - Moscow!  I'd love the opportunity to live there for a year (but probably only a year!!!) but that's probably just because of the movie White Nights and an unhealthy obsession with Mikhail Baryshnikov.  *blushing*  But I can understand your head's in a whirl!  Fingers crossed that you get the right outcome, and A/F turns up.  Hugs!

Oh Mal, I'm sorry Charlie's been ill - I hope his recovery is uneventful and easy on you both.


----------



## Malini

What AOC is unhealthy about that? 

Thanks for your good wishes. I'm exhausted but other than that we're both on the mend. X


----------



## AoC

Well, I almost obliterated our monthly broadband allowance watching clips of him on Youtube.....  gggggg


----------



## H&amp;P

AOC - I've been overdosing on him as been watching the Sex and the City box set on an evening, not my cup of tea but I can see how he might be (or have been)


----------



## AoC

He's still dancing, you know.  Modern, interpretive stuff.  Sigh.  But in his prime it was about the height of his jumps and his flexibility and perfection of style and almost super-human core strength..... double sigh.

I do so like a man who knows how to move....  

I've never seen him in S&TC, although I knew he did that... must look it up someday.

Triple sigh.


----------



## LV.

I had to google him as wasn't sure who he was and recognise him from SITC fame. Hmm... wonder what he looks like in a leotard?! Must scour Google some more  

Mal - lovely to see you, glad Charlie is on the mend and hope you're taking kind care of yourself  

xx


----------



## Little Me

Mal for you and gorgeous Charlie     

Love a bit of SATC   

Pops - you're great and we love ya   

AOC n AM, LV    

Well ladies, we are moving offices - just over the road but better office and cheaper. Just been over and managed to get the electrician to pop me another electric socket in as a freebie


----------



## LV.

Anyone else getting random html stuff in their posts? So annoying as I keep having to modify each one as they're just unreadable with all the brackets and odd text bits all over. Tried a different browser and still having trouble. Wonder if it's a Mac thing? Anyone else suffering?


----------



## LV.

Hi LM!  Ooo get you with freebies from a sparkie. Send him down here


----------



## IzziLu

Hi ladies, just wanted to thank you all for your lovely words of comfort, you really are wonderful, wonderful women    ... thankyou    I wasn't too bad yesterday after the initial sob at the result and must admit was still clinging onto a bit of hope that maybe the blood tests would tell a different story    Unfortunately AF arrived with a vengeance overnight (while still on Crinone   ) so really have to accept it's all over now    I'm afraid I had a little breakdown in the work toilet a little while ago when I realised that I was literally flushing my two precious embryos down the loo   

I'm really sorry to ask a rather icky question but is it normal for AF after tx to be totally different to normal? (tmi alert!) mine was really thin and watery and bright, bright red to start with and has now gone almost black and clotty... almost like two separate AFs    Sorry, please feel free to PM me in response if you don't want to talk details in the open   

Shortie, can you please move me from the maybes to the defo list for the Chrissie do. I feel like I need something to look forward to and will find a way to make it to Brum somehow and I promise I'll be a more cheery soul by then! Does anyone have a spare bit of floor left or does anyone want to share a hotel room somewhere?

So so sorry for the 'me' post.... normal service will resume shortly!

But just to say to Driver           really routing for you, lets see you getting team PR back on track     

Izzi xXx


----------



## Little Me

Izz- Hun, I had the same AF and the same feeling of flushing my little ones away.     
As for spare room ..........I am full up ....we have had to have the boys too on the Friday night so that's pushed me over on capacity. Sorry hunny
How's about a cheapy travel inn/ premier inn? Let me know if you want some near by
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AoC

Hope the office move goes well, LM!

Nope, my posts going okay, LV.

Izzi, I'm not surprised you had a bit of a moment - you're perfectly entitled to them! I'm so, so sorry. I still miss my perfect little embies at times - and that's okay, too. I'm so glad you're coming to the Chrissie do!!! And yes, my A/F after treatment was differen t- I can't remember HOW different, but it didnt' follow the usual pattern, I remember that.

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_FGKs6MExXZM/SifU0V-dJkI/AAAAAAAAApc/L4xqewR703A/s320/Mikhail_Baryshnikov_3.jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_3MjBOIQFUNY/R1QVroNcEQI/AAAAAAAAA8E/FopSButZWqM/s400/mbvw4.jpg

Stop encouraging me....

Stills don't do him justice, though. It's all about the way he moves...

/links


----------



## fluffy jumper

Izzi.  You are entitled to a me post.
I will talk to Dh tonight about whether I can come or not.  If I can then I woudl love to share a cheap room.  I will confirm by tomorrow first thing


----------



## shortie66

Izzi added you sweetheart       

Defo
LM
Arsey 
Spuds
LV
Tracey
Elinor
Donks
AofC
Heaps
Annasob
Shortie
Leola
Louises
Sarah (Swinny)
Calypso
Ally
Zahida
Izzi

Maybe
Laura
Steph
Wazycat


----------



## H&amp;P

I'm wavering towards coming now too.......  , we do like messing up your numbers don't we.


----------



## Little Me

am- yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Come with us hunny, it'll be fab  
I've booked for 20 for can add more / less

Ok ladies. Hotel infor..

http://www.travelodge.co.uk/
There are 3 in Central Birmingam so any of these are fine - they're all about between 1.5 - 3 miles from restaurant.
These are:
Birmingham Central
Birmimgham central Broadway Plaza
Birmingham central Newhall Street

If you can't get in any of these, let me know and I'll help with other locations. 

/links


----------



## AoC

*adopts hypnotic suggestion voice*

Join us Driver.... it's bliss.... .join uuuusssssss


----------



## Little Me

ladies...If anyone wants to bring any CD's along we can play em in our private party room.


----------



## Little Me

OOOhh, what's everyone wearing?


----------



## shortie66

Am please come and join us hunny xxxx
LM no idea what im wearing yet apart from flat shoes Haha xxx


----------



## shortie66

And a flower in my hair lmao


----------



## Little Me

hahah Shorts- ps, no farting this time        
We've ended up having to have both boys too so they're gonna be on the blow up bed (that I'm borrowing from bro) in the spare junk room


----------



## popsi

awwww i am gutted i am not coming.... but I know there is no way could be away from home overnight just yet xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Will let you know definately when I check diaries with DH


----------



## Little Me

Pops- we would to meet you and party but we understand.but if you decide you can then please come


----------



## Little Me

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

My sister in law has just got 2 Take That tickets for us from her hairdresser who now can't go!!!!!
27th June Villa Park


----------



## T0PCAT

Hi all, 

thanks for all the sympathy re: hysto...I'll get there eventually.

Izz - i went into work the day after my last BFN and spent a lot of time crying in the loos, wish I'd taken the day off....I feel for u, the pain of a BFN is unreal.    Glad that you are still posting and we are here for you.  

Shortie, LV - can't believe the AF has done a disappearing act on you     here are some vibes to make the witch show herself

AOC, NIX - you both have such a way with words   

swinny - how is your dad?


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hiya Gang

Just checking in.  Thanks for all your words and support.  It means alot. I appreciate it so much.

Gilly so sorry for your cancelled cycle.  I have been through that too and it was a huge shock.  I would ask the clinic if they offer different protocols and see if you can try a different one next time.  I was supposed to be trying antagonist protocol which involves no down reg so suppose to produce more follices and eggs.    

Driver sending you some     and     for a miracle for you.

Nix     shoving a catheter up a mans penis.  I bet if they had to go through what we have to, there would be more painkillers and drugs offered.    for twins for you.
Ladyverte exciting news.  Moscow.  Wow.  Like i know it will be a tough decision.  Hope you get what you want.

Izzilu So sorry my darling.  When I had the M/C it all gushed out and was really clotty and bitty.  I had a melt down in work again today.  We all need to have a release and sometimes a mini melt down is what we need.  Sending you gentle     

Swinny, Jo, Louise hope your little beans are hanging in there.

Mags, Zahida, Shortie, Anna, Little Me, Elinor, Ladyverte and anyone I have missed.  Sending you all     

AFM got Mondays levels back and they are 146 which is on the low side.  Had another blood test today.  Was crying when I was with the nurse.  Can ring for todays figures tomorrow.  Will probably leave it till after work, cos don't want to be crying at work again.  Had a mini melt down today cos got the crap results from the doctors and got back to work and everyone was going on about the union rep who's just had a baby.  I just couldn't handle it.  I went to her to see about getting time off for IVF treatment and she was only then saying she was thinking of coming of the pill.  Then month later wham shes pregnant and now she has a baby.  I am happy for her but at the same time still want to shout its not bloody fair.  I want my turn.  Also just rang my mam and told her the crack cos my brother was in the docs when I was there.  I didn't want her putting two and two together and getting all excited when she might have to come down to earth with a bump.

Also to all those that have asked I have never had any immune testing.  Asked hospital today about cyclogest etc and they said they only give to people who are having IVF, not natural cycles.

Sorry for me rant and if I have miss anybody off.

Take Care

Ginger Baby


----------



## AoC

I am consumed by TT jealousy!  LOL!  YAY for you, LM!

Hugs for you, GB - it's hard enough going through it, then juggling work expectations and family expectations and other people's news.... lots of things crossed for tomorrow's results.


----------



## shortie66

GB hugs hunny, hope those figures shoot up for you      


Scan was ok, small follicle on left of 6mm no cysts , Right ovary hidden by bowel so couldnt see, but didnt say any cysts would have been flashing like beacon      Lining 3.2mm triple echo again so a thin lining but a good lining.      Non the wiser really tho    have emailed the clinic for advice on what to do next   


Cmon AM surely you gotta have checked that diary by now


----------



## LV.

Shorts - if lining is good then maybe you will follow in Driver's footsteps and head off!! Wouldn't that be exciting


GB - hope those numbers rise




I've just had some shocker news, my acupuncture college has gone in to liquidation. I'm in total shock! Will lose the year so far as it's not completed and the course fees I've paid. What an utter waste and what to do now


----------



## AoC

Oh no, LV!  The year so far... is that this academic year, so Sept/Oct?  Or the whole year?  Paid for a year, or for term?  Oh that's so upsetting.  Are there any other colleges in reasonable distance?

Sorry, firing questions is no use, I'm just defaulting to fixing mode, sorry.  Lots of hugs for you, that utterly sucks.


----------



## Swinny

Hey Tracey lovely to hear from you and sorry that your snowed under at work. I am really hoping that you will be able to make the do. Sooooooo how's the new house then Is it lurvverrrllly??   

Mags - Looking forward to breakfast on Sunday   

Beachy - See ya Saturday flower   


IzziLu – Oh honey I am so sad that it's ended like this, but take comfort in the fact that this cycle was so much better than previous cycles. Never mind business as normal will resume shortly, you take some time to grieve hun, it's awful news and something that you need to take your time over/ I am sending you a massive Swinny cuddle and I am so glad that you're coming to the party      

Gilly – I am so sorry to hear about your tx being cancelled. That happened to me twice with my first two IVF's (NHS) and I just remember feeling so low afterwards. As Anna says though, your clinic will have learned from it and will probably up your stimm dose.


AnnaOC – I couldn't count the amount of times my dad has bailed me out, that's what parents like to do and we'll be just the same with ours, you watch!!     Hope the new/old car is a Bobby Dazzler and runs until the end of time   


Heaps – Good news that it's just steroids for you then flower. Thanks for coming and getting me en route to our FF party   

Fi – What time is your jab tonight then?? Exciting!! Good luck for lots of lovely egglets at EC   


Driver – I totally get the not wanting to POAS, it fills me with absolute dread and this last time I was shaking so much I had to hand it to Paul. Hang in there kiddo xx Thanks my love for the Cyclo xx Oh and yes you have to come and play out!!  I know I've sent you loads before but here's some more      for both of us having a good result on Friday sweetie   


LV - Hello Dolly, nope it's mine on Friday and Nix's is on Wednesday. My dad is grand at the mo thank goodness and he's delighted at the prospect of being a grandad. Goodness me what a dilema that is then with Moscow, fab opportunity but I understand your concerns. Dunny worry lassy until you have to.
Oh and what is it with these AWOL AF's for you and short stuff?? 
Just read your last post...Oh crap that's rubbish. Is there anything that you can do??   


Malini – Hey hun, big cuddles for you and Charlie    


LM – Ooohhh fancy new office hey, get you!!  


Zahida – Thanks for asking about my dad, yeah he's back home from hospital and although not firing on all cylinders he's doing ok. Just keeping a very close eye on him at the mo   


GB – 146 isn't crap lovely, trust me I've done loads of research into it over the past two weeks. Mine started at 21.5. So long as it doubles (or increases by 66%) for tomoz, really hope it does


----------



## LV.

Sausage - The college did courses starting in March as well as Sept so I'm 9 months in. Gutted, will have to repeat the year I think. There are 2 other possibilities nearish distance to me, will have to get on the phoen tomorrow. Maybe other colleges will let us start 3/4 way though this year, would be preferable so we didn't repeat work or fees. Feck! I cant believe that's it...  

Absolutely gutted and in shock, I loved my course


----------



## shortie66

OMFG         just heard back from clinic starting prognova tomorrow, FET planned 19/20 days time      


LV darling what an absolute p1sser       Hope you manage to get sorted soon sweetheart


----------



## Ceri.

New Home this way >>>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=249942.0


----------

